# Looking for a buddy who logs in a lot :)



## tcinks

Does that sound needy? :rofl:

I just want to meet some ladies who are on a similar journey and give/receive support. I have lots of close friends and sisters who are pregnant or have young babies...and have no idea what I'm going through or how to relate. Mostly no one talks about it :(

I've lost two babies, the first at 13 weeks and the second at 21. It has been almost 6 months since that most recent loss and I am still not pregnant yet. (well I'm in the tww, trying to stay hopeful). My first babies were conceived the first month actively trying.

It's so hard to be surrounded by so many women having absolutely no trouble conceiving/no experience with loss. I'd love to make some friends on here who are know what I'm going through.

I'm Terrissa, 26, live in the US. DH and I have been married for 3 years and always wanted a houseful of children (I come from a family of 6, so at least that many or maybe more!). We never dreamed it would be this hard to grow our family. Sometimes I just need to vent...or talk about my little ones.

Anyone out there want to buddy up?? :D


----------



## Aayla

I will be your buddy. I log on every day. I'm a bit of an addict. lol A little bit about myself. 

I am 37. Hubby and I have been married for nearly 5 years. I was diagnosed with PCOS at 18 and always knew I would have fertility issues. (but I do wish we knew more about the syndrome back then because no one told me how to keep it under control) 

So we started going to the doctor a year before we got married. I was diagnosed with a different issue (potentially cancerous) that took 3 years to get rid of. I did 2 rounds of clomid but that made me gain a lot of weight (I am already obese so this added a wrinkle). So I had to lose the weight I had gained. That was in 2014. i got a new doc in 2015 and this year we got to actively try when I got put on Letrozole. 

First cycle didn't work as the meds weren't at the right dose. Second cycle worked to make me ovulate but no bfp. 3rd cycle worked and we got our BFP in August. Unfortunately that ended in a mc at 5 weeks 5 days. :cry: 

We finally got to try again one cycle ago. That didn't get us our bfp. Now i am in the TWW for this current cycle. symptoms look promising but I am only cautiously optimistic. 

I totally understand the lack of sympathy. My sister had multiple miscarriages but even she is close lipped and just gave me the "at least you know you can get pregnant" retort. I have found great solice in this forum. It's been nice to talk to many different women who have gone through similar experiences as I have. 

Oh and I am from British Columbia Canada.


----------



## tcinks

Hi Aayla! Wow what a journey. I can't imagine what it must have been like struggling so long to get pregnant and then having a miscarriage. :( I'msorry for what you're going through.

I'm only on cycle 5 since my loss and it already feels like an eternity. Who knew having a baby could be this hard? Not me. :/ And wow about your sister...you would think she would be more sympathetic since she went through it. People just have a hard time talking about difficult things...

I'm on 9dpo and tested this morning with a frer :bfn: :( I know It's still early but I'm not very optimistic. I don't understand my body anymore. Ugh. 

What day are you on? When will you test?


----------



## JasmineFrame

I am 26 years old I have been married for 5 years we have an almost 4 year old son. My husband and I really want another sibling for our son we got Pregnant in June of this year and we lost the baby in August. I got pregnant with both my son and our angel within the first month of trying. Now after my D&C my cycles have changed so much I am slowly loosing hope that we will get pregnant again we have been trying since Oct of this year and have yet to have a BFP yet.


----------



## tcinks

Sorry for your loss Jasmine :( I think waiting for that bfp after a loss always feels like forever! Don't give up. :hugs:


----------



## JasmineFrame

My plan is to just relax I know temps and OPKs are for other people but the stress of it all wears me out


----------



## tcinks

I agree. I've tried temping and couldn't keep it up. If I'm not pregnant this cycle I might try opks, we'll see. What CD are you on ?


----------



## MsH15

Hey Ladies, need another buddy? I try to log in daily, usually the weekends are tough, but I still try.

Well I'm Melissa... had an ectopic about 2 yrs ago, still not pg again... My love and I are going on 16 yrs together, 7 yrs married in Jan. (<-- HS sweethearts, lol) Well we only got blessed the one time and it was the ectpoic. Treatment for that was a lil tough and resulted in the lose of my right tube, but other than that, healthy and all is well..

I am on 8 dpo today and will test tomorrow am (I know super early) before my annual well woman exam at 10am... *sigh* we'll see. I feel out already but only God knows til AF shows her ugly face.... We do plan on talking to doc tomorrow about checking hormone levels and maybe getting some help in TTC. 16 yrs not preventing and only one pregnancy, seems a lil off to me.. BUT we WILL get answers and SOON!!! 

Prayers going up for all of us to get our :bfp: s & Lots and lots of :dust: to all you ladies!


----------



## tcinks

Hi Melissa :wave: Wow that's a long journey to only have one bfp. Sorry for your loss. :hugs: Hoping this is your month! Do you track your cycles at all or just bd and hope for the best?


----------



## MsH15

tcinks - Thanx girl and I am so sorry for your losses as well. It's so heart breaking when you want it more than anything! I have a tight nit group of GFs all of which have at least one or more kids, no losses and can conceive just thinking about babies (guurrrr :growlmad: ) and I just felt like they couldn't/didn't relate so I put my brave face on and cried and healed with my love. But I def feel it would have been a lot easier had I thought to join a forum with other women feeling the same things. So I am glad you are here so WE can relate and vent as much as we want without judgement :happydance: and also give our poor OHs a break from hearing it.. lol

I have always been pretty regular. They gave me three rounds of Methotrexate to treat the ectopic (which obviously didn't work since I ended up in surgery anyways) and had my cycles all out of wack. I went to an acupuncturist for a few months and she really helped me get my cycles regulated again. Acupuncturist actually made me download a tracker so we could see my progress and if we needed switch things up at all. So that tells me, my O window and cycle lengths... I have not begun temping yet, but will next cycle if this on is a bust. Also going to ask doc for some insight, advise and help tomorrow. *Fingers Crossed*

Oh and we BD A LOT... still so into each other which amazes me every day, but I still say my thanks and pray it never changes :0)


----------



## tcinks

That's so sweet :)

Ive talked to some other women who did acupuncture to help their cycles...I wish I had insurance that covered that!

I hope you get some answers from doctors tomorrow! Do you have a pretty good relationship with your doctor? Sometimes I find them to be a little frustrating...a lot of them (after my losses) would barely look into my chart or ask about ny history and just make generalizations. I would like to be treated as an individual! Because of my history and some issues (fibroids), my pregnancies won't be typical and I have to have a lot more appointments. There were times things just didn't feel right and I wanted to be seen, but I was just brushed off. I think the doctor I have now is pretty good, we have a plan in place for when I get pregnant again. 

Anyway, I hope your experience with doctors is better than mine :) Keep me posted about how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## MsH15

tcinks said:


> That's so sweet :)
> 
> Ive talked to some other women who did acupuncture to help their cycles...I wish I had insurance that covered that!
> 
> I hope you get some answers from doctors tomorrow! Do you have a pretty good relationship with your doctor? Sometimes I find them to be a little frustrating...a lot of them (after my losses) would barely look into my chart or ask about ny history and just make generalizations. I would like to be treated as an individual! Because of my history and some issues (fibroids), my pregnancies won't be typical and I have to have a lot more appointments. There were times things just didn't feel right and I wanted to be seen, but I was just brushed off. I think the doctor I have now is pretty good, we have a plan in place for when I get pregnant again.
> 
> Anyway, I hope your experience with doctors is better than mine :) Keep me posted about how it goes tomorrow!

My insurance didn't cover the acupuncture either, but my lady wasn't too bad in cost. She wanted to see me every week, but I just couldn't afford that so I opted for twice a month for about 3-4 months... That did the trick for me. And WOW, it's so relaxing. I would float out of those appointments.. I highly recommend trying it. They can also help with some fertility issues as well like PCOS...
I am actually going to see this doc for the first time. My acupuncturist referred me to her (she is a friend) and when I told my PCP we wanted to actively try, he also referred me to her. She is supposed to be great and specializes in fertility and fertility issues... So FX she is the one. I didn't really have any issues with my other doc(s) who treated my ectopic, but the process in itself was a lil crazy and at times we def felt like the joke in the office. Mainly because I was in there every other week for blood work and to check levels and symptoms and what not so that lasted for about 3+ months. They had a running joke in there that they could just hand me a blank lab form and I could fill it in myself because I knew the panel codes by heart. They were so nonchalant about it, while inside my heart was breaking and my body was doing all kinds of crazy things. So YES girl I def feel you about wanting to be treated as an individual patient and not just some stats and numbers or $$$. Needless to say my love was not too thrilled with the two docs who treated the ectopic so he insisted that we look into others. I will def let you know how the appointment goes tomorrow. Hopefully she is nice and actually listens (that a huge thing, they tend to stop listening after a few seconds or at least it seems). 
It's great that you have a decent doc now... Helps so much! And having a plan is so reassuring as well because it lets you know that your doc is paying attention to YOU and YOUR needs. 
Well here's to BFPs in the coming cycles :friends:


----------



## Aayla

tcinks said:


> Hi Aayla! Wow what a journey. I can't imagine what it must have been like struggling so long to get pregnant and then having a miscarriage. :( I'msorry for what you're going through.
> 
> I'm only on cycle 5 since my loss and it already feels like an eternity. Who knew having a baby could be this hard? Not me. :/ And wow about your sister...you would think she would be more sympathetic since she went through it. People just have a hard time talking about difficult things...
> 
> I'm on 9dpo and tested this morning with a frer :bfn: :( I know It's still early but I'm not very optimistic. I don't understand my body anymore. Ugh.
> 
> What day are you on? When will you test?


I am 6dpo. Already have symptoms just like I did last time. Ideally I want to wait until af is due which is Jan 10. I am tired of the migraines, squinting over shadows and maybe's to only have af arrive on time. If I do decide to test early it won't be until 13dpo. I have a long lp (about 18 days) and that was the earliest I got a light line last time. I get my progesterone tested in the morning so that may show something. So I have at least 1 more week to wait this out.


----------



## Uni tsi

tcinks I would feel honored to be your buddy :flower: and I am grateful for the chance to get to know the other ladies posting here even though I wish we were meeting for other, happier reasons. My deepest sympathies to all of you for your losses. 

I'm 38 years old and have been married two and a half years. We spent nearly two years ntnp before I got pregnant. We lost the baby two months ago at 35 weeks and 5 days. 

Aayla, I also find the "at least you know you can get pregnant" retort to be extremely unhelpful. It was something my doctor said, and at least from her it was an observation of medical value. But coming from other women I have to bite my tongue not to snip at them. I know they mean well, but I wish they would stop trying to impose their silver linings on me. Most people just seem really awkward and like they don't know what to say. I wonder if because your sister didn't have anyone to talk to when it happened to her, she just doesn't know how to talk about it? 

I have a huge group of rl friends that seem to fall into two camps. One group of moms happily ensconced in the bubble of motherhood who all got pregnant without trying. I can't really bring myself to hang out with them because I feel like its asking too much to try to see them when I can't stand to be around their babies. My other group of friends are committed to being childless and have been a great source comfort and company, but I share the need to interact with ladies who can directly relate. 

I'm currently in the tww and reminding myself it doesn't make a bit of sense to test before tomorrow. Before my loss, I enjoyed this message board on occasion, but these past two months it has become really important to my mental well being. I'm still learning all the abbreviations and sometimes I still just type out the whole word because my fingers move faster than my brain does, so I hope that doesn't bother anyone :blush:

MsH, acupuncture sounds really intriguing, and I'm glad to hear you're finding it helpful. I'm lucky to have a really great, proactive and understanding doc. But the reasons for our loss were inconclusive and unexplained. In theory, there is no reason to worry about it happening again or to think there will be any delay in getting pregnant again. But, in actuality I obsess about both those things. I wonder if acupuncture could be beneficial for restoring the balance of my body which despite a lack of explanation is clearly so out of whack? 

Jasmine, I also find temping and OPKs really stressful. I tried temping about two years ago and had to give it up after a few months because it messed with my head. I did opk this past month and it wasn't so bad except that I never caught the LH surge and so it just left me wondering and thinking I should have also been temping. Gonna try temping next cycle if I can find my thermometer and I got some digital opk which I'm hoping will be both more sensitive and less stressful than trying to guess if that faint line means anything or not. 

Wow ladies this post got a lot longer than I intended. I really just meant to say "hi!" :wave:


----------



## MsH15

I'm 9 dpo today with doc appointment at 10:30am so I am getting ready to go POAS just to make sure and I suppose for SH**s and giggles sinc eI already kinda feel out this cycle. But I'm saying a lil prayer now and crossing fingers... 

Uni - First off, WELCOME!! And I am so sorry for your loss. I def understand how hard it is to feel encouraged after such a difficult emotional loss. Acupuncture was great for me and a few other woman I know who have PCOS (acupuncturist helped them conceive. So all in all, I highly recommend trying it out, just make sure you are comfy with your acupuncturist right from the start. It def helps. And ask questions, they are usually extremely happy to provide any information you may want or need. 

Have a great day Ladies, I'll try to log in again later to update on appointment. :dust: to us all! :hugs:


----------



## Uni tsi

Thanks MsH. Later, I'd love more advice on how to pick a good acupuncturist. You mentioned the sessions were relaxing - just the help with the stress seems like it could be very beneficial to me right now. 

I hope you got an unexpected surprise when you tested this morning! :dust:


----------



## MsH15

Uni tsi said:


> Thanks MsH. Later, I'd love more advice on how to pick a good acupuncturist. You mentioned the sessions were relaxing - just the help with the stress seems like it could be very beneficial to me right now.
> 
> I hope you got an unexpected surprise when you tested this morning! :dust:

POAS = :bfn: still really early so I suspected. Just waiting for AF now so we can start a new cycle.

Uni - My acupuncturist actually got referred to me by my eyebrow lady. She had PCOS and experienced a loss around the same time as my ectopic. She got preg again a few months later with the help of acupuncturist. So I was sold at that point. My acupuncturist did tell me to look for someone with extensive hours in the practice because that indicates they went through more than just the basic/standard training for certification. She also said it is much like picking a doc. Comfort factor is important. I feel like I lucked out by having someone I trust refer a good acupuncturist. Really wish you ladies were in AZ so I could send you all to her. She was amazing for me. Also, check into ear seeds they are easy enough to do yourself and promote relaxation. Acupuncturist sent me some in a Christmas card :thumbup:


----------



## Uni tsi

I hope I can have such a nonchalant attitude when I get my :bfn: tomorrow lol I'm trying to keep expectations low.

Thanks for the advice on the acupuncturist. I'll ask around and see what I can find out. Ear seeds sound very intriguing. Does the tape tickle?


----------



## MsH15

Uni tsi said:


> I hope I can have such a nonchalant attitude when I get my :bfn: tomorrow lol I'm trying to keep expectations low.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the acupuncturist. I'll ask around and see what I can find out. Ear seeds sound very intriguing. Does the tape tickle?

Uni - It's still tough, but I know it's early and all bets are off until AF shows. I was down in the dumps for so long that I am at a place now where I just want peace and positive vibes so that's what I try my best to put out into the universe. *sigh* you will see, I have my moments of "OH dear God just take me now" lol but I try to stay upbeat and remind myself that I HAVE to just trust and believe that it WILL happen for us too! 

The tape doesn't tickle, well at least not for me it didn't :winkwink:


----------



## Uni tsi

msH, you sound like a good role model for me. I still need to be reminded to stay positive. It's just so hard to want to get my hopes up again after getting so far along and having them dashed so viciously. I try not to be too negative, but I feel like if I can keep expectations low then I'll only have pleasant surprises ahead of me instead of disappointments. But, I'm just starting this journey so we'll see how long that lasts lol It really amazes me how good my mood has been since I entered the tww, compared to what it was before that, so I think I am getting my hopes up a little.

But, I am scared to be hopeful. If that makes any sense? Getting a positive would literally be the most terrifying thing I can think of right now and yet I want it more than anything else in the world :dohh:

edit - gosh that sounded so dramatic at the end. I really meant to be lighthearted lol


----------



## tcinks

Wow I missed a lot over night!

Melissa, maybe I should look into finding a reasonably priced acupuncturist! Sorry about the :bfn: I also got one today at 10dpo with a frer. :( I know there's still hope but I feel like I'm out. Waiting to hear how your appointment goes!:)

Welcome Uni! A loss at 35 weeks? Wow. I'm so sorry.:hugs: If you don't mind, do they know what happened? I understand about the different friend groups, but I don't fit into any of mine anymore, it seems! 1. Pregnant or have young babies 2. Don't want kids 3. Have had losses before but have children now, and somehow forgot how hard it was. These boards and you ladies are so comforting to me, I don't feel so alone on here. DH thinks I spend too much time on it sometimes, but honestly it helps keep me sane! I'd have no one else to really talk to if I wasn't on here. People don't know how to relate or what to say, and I want to talk about my babies and how I'm feeling sometimes still. They existed and I don't want to forget them like people seem to think I should.

So like I said I'm10dpo with a :bfn: Bleh. Had a little meltdown for a while but I'm feeling okay now. Just looking forward to the next cycle, maybe trying opks??


----------



## MsH15

Uni tsi said:


> msH, you sound like a good role model for me. I still need to be reminded to stay positive. It's just so hard to want to get my hopes up again after getting so far along and having them dashed so viciously. I try not to be too negative, but I feel like if I can keep expectations low then I'll only have pleasant surprises ahead of me instead of disappointments. But, I'm just starting this journey so we'll see how long that lasts lol It really amazes me how good my mood has been since I entered the tww, compared to what it was before that, so I think I am getting my hopes up a little.
> 
> But, I am scared to be hopeful. If that makes any sense? Getting a positive would literally be the most terrifying thing I can think of right now and yet I want it more than anything else in the world :dohh:
> 
> edit - gosh that sounded so dramatic at the end. I really meant to be lighthearted lol

Uni - Completely understand! I think sometimes I tend to count myself out in the tww simply out of fear of disappointment. I also tend to brush symptoms off too (Which is probably a good thing, lol). I am in tune with my body so I still notice EVERYTHING and my heart still gets a lil excited when I think maybe something different pops up, but I try to stay masked. My love was great through the ectopic and I don't want to stress him out or cause any concern so I keep a lot of the TTC stuff to myself. Now don't get me wrong, he is completely on board and at times seems like he wants it more than me (if that is at all possible). So much so that he reminded 3 times before leaving the house this morning to tell the doc we are ready NOW and want help! LOL... Oh how I love my King O:) But hang in there.. Some cycles will be harder than others, but now you have US to vent to, cry to, be dramatic or celebrate with! And I will do my very best to encourage you throughout this journey. I joined mainly to be a blessing to other women in their various stages of this journey and to maybe receive some blessings from these amazing women as well even if only as support and a ear and shoulder. Glad you join the thread. :hugs:


----------



## tcinks

MsH15 said:


> Uni tsi said:
> 
> 
> msH, you sound like a good role model for me. I still need to be reminded to stay positive. It's just so hard to want to get my hopes up again after getting so far along and having them dashed so viciously. I try not to be too negative, but I feel like if I can keep expectations low then I'll only have pleasant surprises ahead of me instead of disappointments. But, I'm just starting this journey so we'll see how long that lasts lol It really amazes me how good my mood has been since I entered the tww, compared to what it was before that, so I think I am getting my hopes up a little.
> 
> But, I am scared to be hopeful. If that makes any sense? Getting a positive would literally be the most terrifying thing I can think of right now and yet I want it more than anything else in the world :dohh:
> 
> edit - gosh that sounded so dramatic at the end. I really meant to be lighthearted lol
> 
> Uni - Completely understand! I think sometimes I tend to count myself out in the tww simply out of fear of disappointment. I also tend to brush symptoms off too (Which is probably a good thing, lol). I am in tune with my body so I still notice EVERYTHING and my heart still gets a lil excited when I think maybe something different pops up, but I try to stay masked. My love was great through the ectopic and I don't want to stress him out or cause any concern so I keep a lot of the TTC stuff to myself. Now don't get me wrong, he is completely on board and at times seems like he wants it more than me (if that is at all possible). So much so that he reminded 3 times before leaving the house this morning to tell the doc we are ready NOW and want help! LOL... Oh how I love my King O:) But hang in there.. Some cycles will be harder than others, but now you have US to vent to, cry to, be dramatic or celebrate with! And I will do my very best to encourage you throughout this journey. I joined mainly to be a blessing to other women in their various stages of this journey and to maybe receive some blessings from these amazing women as well even if only as support and a ear and shoulder. Glad you join the thread. :hugs:Click to expand...

So sweet how your Dh takes charge, mine is the same. :) Ive talked to other women whose husbands aren't so supportive...and that would be so hard! Dealing with losses and struggling to get pregnant is hars enough without it taking a toll on your marriage.


----------



## MsH15

tcinks said:


> Wow I missed a lot over night!
> 
> Melissa, maybe I should look into finding a reasonably priced acupuncturist! Sorry about the :bfn: I also got one today at 10dpo with a frer. :( I know there's still hope but I feel like I'm out. Waiting to hear how your appointment goes!:)
> 
> Welcome Uni! A loss at 35 weeks? Wow. I'm so sorry.:hugs: If you don't mind, do they know what happened? I understand about the different friend groups, but I don't fit into any of mine anymore, it seems! 1. Pregnant or have young babies 2. Don't want kids 3. Have had losses before but have children now, and somehow forgot how hard it was. These boards and you ladies are so comforting to me, I don't feel so alone on here. DH thinks I spend too much time on it sometimes, but honestly it helps keep me sane! I'd have no one else to really talk to if I wasn't on here. People don't know how to relate or what to say, and I want to talk about my babies and how I'm feeling sometimes still. They existed and I don't want to forget them like people seem to think I should.
> 
> So like I said I'm10dpo with a :bfn: Bleh. Had a little meltdown for a while but I'm feeling okay now. Just looking forward to the next cycle, maybe trying opks??

Hey there TC - Sorry for your BFN this morning, but hang in there... nothings for sure until AF shows so lots of prayers for your BFP still being sent up over here :winkwink: Def check into some acupuncturist there locally. Look at pricing, and their cert training and remember more practicing hours is usually better. And make sure you feel comfy and relaxed with them.. The point is to relax so if you're not comfy it may not be helpful. I def feel you, all our babies were VERY real and VERY loved no matter what stage we were at during our losses. They will always hold a special place in our hearts for we had a connection to them from the second we got our BFPs... THAT will NEVER EVER leave any of us. But it gives me some comfort to think I have my baby angel up there looking down, blessing me daily *tears* :cry: Sorry ladies... *phew* ok... So.. still have fingers crossed and high faith. C'mon baby dust, do your thing for US!!!


----------



## MsH15

Ok ladies, getting ready to head to appointment.. Send some prayers up, dance a jig, throw some salt... lol Updates later. Have a great day Ladies!

I really hope I like this new doc. First lady doc I have ever had. She comes highly recommended, but I always get a lil nervous having someone new all in my lady business.. lol


----------



## Uni tsi

tcinks said:


> Wow I missed a lot over night!
> 
> Melissa, maybe I should look into finding a reasonably priced acupuncturist! Sorry about the :bfn: I also got one today at 10dpo with a frer. :( I know there's still hope but I feel like I'm out. Waiting to hear how your appointment goes!:)
> 
> Welcome Uni! A loss at 35 weeks? Wow. I'm so sorry.:hugs: If you don't mind, do they know what happened? I understand about the different friend groups, but I don't fit into any of mine anymore, it seems! 1. Pregnant or have young babies 2. Don't want kids 3. Have had losses before but have children now, and somehow forgot how hard it was. These boards and you ladies are so comforting to me, I don't feel so alone on here. DH thinks I spend too much time on it sometimes, but honestly it helps keep me sane! I'd have no one else to really talk to if I wasn't on here. People don't know how to relate or what to say, and I want to talk about my babies and how I'm feeling sometimes still. They existed and I don't want to forget them like people seem to think I should.
> 
> So like I said I'm10dpo with a :bfn: Bleh. Had a little meltdown for a while but I'm feeling okay now. Just looking forward to the next cycle, maybe trying opks??

Sorry to hear you didn't get your positive today. I really wanted to celebrate that with you today as my symbol of hope for 2016 :hugs: but you're not out yet maybe tomorrow is your day <3

They don't have any explanation. We got the report just recently, it was inconclusive. She was totally perfect in every way. The only thing unusual was that the placenta was found to be small for gestational age but she was average for growth. I know I should just be glad there isn't something in particular to have to worry about next time, but I also wish there was a diagnosis so it would be easier to understand what happened. There weren't any warnings and I was scanned 2x a week because they considered me high risk due to age. Three days before we lost her, they did a nonstress test and everything was great. I would have had another one that afternoon but I never made it to the appointment because my water broke in the morning as I woke up. She had been moving the night before. She left sometime while I was sleeping and they think that's why my water broke, because she was already gone. I always slept on my left side and did everything they said to do including kick counts :cry: They did say the cord was wrapped around her when she was born, but that was inconclusive too because they said it didn't seem that tight or knotted or anything. 

Thank you for asking, it makes me sad but I like to talk about it. I'm sorry for your losses. I would love to hear about your babies, too. You don't know it yet cause I've mostly been lurking up till now, but when I came on here back in November, your posts was one of the first ones I saw and right away I admired you for your courage, grace, and strength. 

If you try OPKs next month, I strongly advise not getting the cheapies. I spent the whole time this cycle scratching my head and totally uncertain. They say the line should be dark, but all I got was a faint line on the day LH must of peaked based on CM, which was technically still a negative. So, it was just really frustrating. But it did make me feel like I was being proactive, at least it gave me something to do lol I have high hopes for the digitals although they were a bit more pricey. 

MsH thank you so much for your support this morning <3 I woke up super early and I'm not sure what I would have done with myself this morning if you hadn't been around to chat with! Good luck with your appointment. We want updates later :)


----------



## Uni tsi

It does make me glad for us that we have supportive spouses. A friend of mine said something I found really profound - that tragedy either causes couples to turn towards each other in their grief or away from one another. I do feel so lucky that my hubby has been so supportive. I don't think I would have gotten through this without him. I'm glad to hear you ladies have that support too. 

And, he's not aware I go on here cause I mostly do it when I'm alone. But, if he did know he'd tell you all "thanks" cause otherwise I'd be a hot mess by the time he got home from work every day :blush:


----------



## tcinks

Wow Uni. I'm so sorry :( I understand what you mean about wanting to know a reason, then you feel like you have a plan for how to prevent it next time. Did you name your daughter?

My first loss last October was at 13 weeks with a baby boy we named Ronen. Everything was going fine until that point, when I started having some light cramps and then a gush of blood. I went to see mymidwife and she just said to rest and go get an ultrasound the next day ( looking back, I should have gone to the er. But it was my first pregnancy and I had no idea what to do except listen to her.). Anyway I cramped all night and went to the ultrasound the next day and the guy said it looked like I had a weak cervix and needed to go to the hospital to get a cerclage. I get to the hospital and they say I'm in the middle of a miscarriage and there's nothing to do but wait. Those cramps were actually contractions and I had no idea :( They led me to a birth room upstairs and my baby came soon after. It was emotionally and physically traumatic for me. I bled on and off for almost 3 months because they thought everything passed and it hadn't. 

I got pregnant again in February of 2015 and was so nervous. But with my history, I was monitored more closely and eventually started to relax. At 17 I started to feel some pressure on my cervix and everyone assured me it was normal (as usual). But I went to the er anyway...they didn't find anything wrong. I wasn't convinced. At my 20 week checkup, baby looked perfect, but they noticed my cervix was less than 1 cm , instead of the 3-4 range it should be. I was wrecked, but the doctor put in a pessary and said everything would be fine. I was so worried but she was so nonchalant. I asked if I should take it easy or go on bedrest or anything. She said no. Just come back in3 weeks to be checked. 3 weeks seemed like an awful long time with my cervix already being so short. But she's the expert right? (she was my high risk specialist) anyway all that weel I decided to do bed rest anyway, and dh agreed. I still didn't feel right so I kept calling my doctors (normal obgyn and high risk) and they just said what I was feeling was normal. I finally got in to see my normal obgyn Monday night and she said my cervix was closed. So I finally relaxed. Baby is going to be okay, I need to stop stressing. Tuesday night I go to the bathroom and feel like something is coming out of me. We call 911 and rush to the hospital. The pessary didn't work and my cervix was wide open with baby getting ready to come out :cry: they thought maybe they could push the sac back in and sew up my cervix but the pessary she put it was stuck. There was nothing to do but wait...and wait. At some point I started bleeding and they said they had to get the process going or I could bleed out. Everything was such a blur, I couldn't believe I was about to lose another baby. They broke my water and we waited. All night they kept checking my baby's heartbeat until it was no more . 6:00am Thursday, no more heartbeat :cry: numbness and shock was all there was. They thought I would deliver her on my own but after a few hours of no contractions they gave me medicine to speed it along. A couple of hours later I had delivered my baby girl. Selah Ellease.


----------



## Uni tsi

Our daughter has a name, but when I was pregnant and people would ask we'd always say we were waiting to look her in the eye to make sure it fit her so we weren't telling anyone yet. I never got to see her eyes :cry: 

tcinks my heart aches for you having to experience such heartbreak twice. I wish they had listened to your concerns! Thank you for sharing your story with me. I'm sorry you had to go through that trauma. Ronen and Selah have an amazing mother. :hugs:


----------



## MsH15

Update* i like this doc. She is nice and seems to very supportive as a doc. She did however say she believes I have an infertility issue due to possible scarring in my remaining left tube. She referred me to a specialist about hour from us. Unfortunately i am in a smaller town. So on to the next step... calling the specialist and preaying we have the $ for whatver she suggests. Still refuse give up hopes or lose faith. Afterall God can do what no man can.


----------



## tcinks

Glad you liked the doctor! That's too bad you have to see another specialist. That was so frustrating for me, bouncing around from doctor to doctor until I found the right one. But it's worth it! I'm grateful to live in a fairly large city where there are lots of specialists.


----------



## tcinks

Uni tsi said:


> Our daughter has a name, but when I was pregnant and people would ask we'd always say we were waiting to look her in the eye to make sure it fit her so we weren't telling anyone yet. I never got to see her eyes :cry:
> 
> tcinks my heart aches for you having to experience such heartbreak twice. I wish they had listened to your concerns! Thank you for sharing your story with me. I'm sorry you had to go through that trauma. Ronen and Selah have an amazing mother. :hugs:

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## JasmineFrame

tcinks said:


> I agree. I've tried temping and couldn't keep it up. If I'm not pregnant this cycle I might try opks, we'll see. What CD are you on ?

im on cycle day 15 but my cycles are super long so I wont hit the ttw until like the 7th I have tried OPKs they got me pregnant with my angel baby but I haven't had any success with them after that


----------



## Uni tsi

MsH glad to hear you like the doc, and she is supportive. It must have been rough to hear her prognosis but I'm glad she obviously thinks something can be done as illustrated by giving you the referral. It sucks that we have to take $ into consideration. If you have insurance, I think most will cover fertility treatments, so hopefully the out-of-pocket will not be too much. 

I hope that specialist is able to get you an appointment soon, so you're not left wondering. You are completely right to keep faith :hugs2:


----------



## c beary83

Hiya. I'll wait with you lovely ladies. I'm so sorry to read about your losses :hugs:

I've been trying for two years. I'm 38 so left it a bit late to start. 

I've had two miscarriages this year and hoping 2016 will be a better year for all of us x


----------



## JasmineFrame

c beary83 said:


> Hiya. I'll wait with you lovely ladies. I'm so sorry to read about your losses :hugs:
> 
> I've been trying for two years. I'm 38 so left it a bit late to start.
> 
> I've had two miscarriages this year and hoping 2016 will be a better year for all of us x

Me too I hope this turns into a lucky post with lots of 2016 babies who are born


----------



## Uni tsi

I think that's a great idea, Jasmine! Let's do that :) 

cb, we are the same age! I wish someone had warned me when I was younger how much harder things would be after 35. 

But, I really have to believe 2016 will be better! For all of us! :dust:


----------



## JasmineFrame

Uni tsi said:


> I think that's a great idea, Jasmine! Let's do that :)
> 
> cb, we are the same age! I wish someone had warned me when I was younger how much harder things would be after 35.
> 
> But, I really have to believe 2016 will be better! For all of us! :dust:

Im so grateful to have a place to talk to ladies who are going through the same thing as me as well


----------



## Uni tsi

JasmineFrame said:


> Im so grateful to have a place to talk to ladies who are going through the same thing as me as well

Yeah it really does help <3


----------



## tcinks

Okay seriously these symptoms just keep getting stronger! I hate to get my hopes up for nothing but it's hard to ignore. My breasts are like on fire and heavy...and I keep getting tiny little cramps and more cm than usual. Ugh ugh. I have one more frer that I will probably use in the morning and then I'll stop.

I never understood before we started our journey why women had to plan and track cycles just to get pregnant. It was just like dtd and BAM! Baby. And for some women (most of the ones I know) that's how it is. And unfortunately for some of us, it's much more complicated. *sigh*


----------



## tcinks

Happy new year, ladies! :yipee: I'm so ready for a fresh start, to put 2015 behind and look forward to what 2016 has in store (hopefully lots of rainbow babies!)


----------



## Uni tsi

Happy New Years! I firmly believe 2016 will be a great year for all of us!! 

*As I typed that last exclamation point, on the tv in the other room came a commercial and they were playing Lois Armstrong

The colors of the rainbow
So pretty in the sky
Are also on the faces
Of people goin' by
I see friends shakin' hands
Sayin', "How do you do?"
They're really sayin'
"I love you"
I hear babies cry, I watch them grow
They'll learn much more than I'll ever know
And I think to myself
What a wonderful world

I ran into the other room to see why this song was suddenly playing, and it felt like such a good sign for all of us. I ended up bursting into tears when I got to the living room and my sweet H was so confused and kind of laughing that I'm such a sap now. Call me superstitious, but I really feel like this will be our lucky thread 
:flow:<3<3<3:dust:<3<3<3:flow:


----------



## Uni tsi

Ok so while watching tv this evening the same commercial with the song came on. And, seeing it I'm really almost embarrassed I was feeling so sappy earlier. I guess at least being weirdly superstitious and sappy is an improvement over what my mood has been the past couple months.

Now if only it were Tuesday already, so I could test. I'm starting to feel really antsy. I don't really feel any sort of symptoms, but then I didn't at all when I actually was pregnant so I can't take that to mean anything. 

I still can't shake this feeling that 2016 is going to be the year all of us get our rainbows. It feels strange to feel so optimistic. It's an unfamiliar feeling. Or, maybe I'm just happy the holidays are over lol


----------



## tcinks

I think sappy is good :) Better to be hopeful and excited than worried and depressed. I go through waves but with this new year I'm trying to stay positive and hope for the best. 

You're only 4 days away, you can do it! But also don't feel bad if you cave and test early :haha:


----------



## Uni tsi

Thank you for your kind words and encouragement. I'm glad you added that last part because I probably will cave lol


----------



## Aayla

Happy new year ladies!! I think this will be a great year. 

Uni: nothing wrong with sappy. I get that way too. Good luck on your wait. I know it is hard. I have 9 more days to go but I have no money to spare for tests until next Friday so that will keep me from testing early. But I probably won't wait the 2 days lol. I know myself and will be grabbing a test on Friday morning.


----------



## Uni tsi

Thanks Aayla :) I am glad to be in good company. 

Guess what I did first thing this morning when I woke up? If you guess I tested, you would not be wrong lol 7dpo is still too soon. Yesterday I could feign ignorance. Today I have no excuse. But at least I've found a reason to laugh at myself. I have one more frer left which I think I will give myself permission to try tomorrow because it says it might work at 8dpo. Then I'll switch to the digital ones. I don't even really expect to get a BFP this month so I'm not sure why I'm being so silly. 

This is something I'm really going to have to get under control next month or I'll run out of money. But it feels good to indulge myself this month... thanks everyone for reassuring me this is a normal response. Before my loss, I had such a laid back attitude I only ever tested one time the day I missed AF and it was a BFP. So I almost wonder if I'm putting myself through this to get myself used to seeing BFNs :shrug:

I hope everyone had a great morning and has a lovely day <3


----------



## tcinks

Haha oh Uni. :haha: If you could, I would suggest trying to save that last FRER until 10dpo. It is possible that it could detect at 8, but a lot more likely at 10 ;)

Fortunately for me I've run out of tests so can't keep obsessively using them :rofl: If AF doesn't show Monday I may sneak out and get more.


----------



## Uni tsi

I will try to save it, but I can't make any promises! :fool:


----------



## c beary83

I tested today too uni. Obviously bfn. Feeling so out :cry:

I'm in the miserable and depressed phase. [-(


----------



## Uni tsi

Awww cb sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## tcinks

c beary83 said:


> I tested today too uni. Obviously bfn. Feeling so out :cry:
> 
> I'm in the miserable and depressed phase. [-(

I'm sorry :hugs: Seeing that :bfn: always gets us down a little. What dpo are you?


----------



## c beary83

I'm only 8 or 9 so I guess there is still a chance but I'm just not feeling it this cycle :cry:


----------



## Uni tsi

You should definitely try again tomorrow, cb. You're not out yet :flower: The time I did get my BFP I didn't have any symptoms till after 8 weeks.


----------



## Aayla

9 dpo. If I had money I would be testing tomorrow. Lol I am having symptoms come and go. Some I control because I won't eat the food that makes me feel ill lol but new stuff crops up. Had an egg salad sandwich that tasted rancid first bite (there was nothing wrong with it). Had some cramping, twinges, amd pulling in my abdomen area. I am still 9 days from af being due so I don't think that is it. I usually cramp during af not before. So I am optimistic this may be something. 

I am tempted to go buy a dollar store test. I know it will be negative because they aren't that sensitive and on my last bfp I didn't get a positive on a frer until 13dpo. But it may just scratch the poas itch. :haha:


----------



## Uni tsi

Aayla that's so exciting. I wish I could send you my last frer. It sounds like you could put it to much better use then me!


----------



## tcinks

Aayla I know what you mean, sometimes I stock up on those cheapies just so I don't have to feel bad when I test, even when I know there's no way nothing will show up :haha:


----------



## tcinks

I feel af coming on :/ I'm a little bummed but also relieved to be out of limbo and moving onto a new cycle. 

I'm wondering if any of you ladies take extra vitamins or supplements that aid in ttc? Like raspberry leaf or vitex or anything like that?


----------



## Uni tsi

Sorry to hear that tcinks. Way to look on the bright side though! I'll have to practice that myself next week, me thinks.

I'm taking Rainbow Light prenatals. They have all the normal stuff and some extra goodies like raspberry leaf and probiotics. They're great cause the iron doesn't upset the stomach. I also take vegan DHA and some CoQ10 every day. 

I might start drinking rrl tea again. I know it's great in the third trimester, but I'd forgotten it was good early on too. How's it help with ttc?


----------



## kmpreston

Hi ladies I would like to join you if that's ok? Here's a bit about me

I'm Kirsty, I'm 27 and live in the uk. DH and I got married in July 2014 and have been TTC ever since. My doctor and I had suspected that I had PCOS from the age of 20 but just ignored it and took the pill to avoid symptoms. I also have a history of problems with my cervix - it's tilted, it's a long way back and it's intermittently got abnormal cells. So I see a gynae regularly to be checked. 

Once I came off the pill I had a couple of "normal" cycles but I always ovulated in cd20 or later. By Dec 2014 the pill was obviously out of my system. That cycle lasted 76 days and was followed by two exceptionally short anovulatory cycles.
April 2015 I was formally diagnosed with PCOS by ultrasound scan and blood tests - my hormone levels were way out of whack. Unfortunately that wasn't enough to get me referred to a specialist - we had to have been trying for a year.

We continued to TTC and I took soy isoflavones for four months to mimic clomid and try to make me ovulate. I had been temping since October and could see quickly that my cycles were improving, I was ovulating regularly (though still late between cd18-24), baby dancing on the right days but I still wasn't pregnant. 

In July 2015 we finally got our referral through and things moved quite quickly - hsg to check my tubes were clear (they were), sperm analysis for DH (perfectly normal) and more blood tests (progesterone still iffy) so we were given clomid to start in sept.

Clomid has much improved my cycles - they are now 29 days, I definitely ovulate and in November I actually ovulated on CD 15 which seemed like a miracle. Even more so when I got my BFP on 11th December (10dpo). My lines gradually got darker over the next few days and the digital said 1-2 weeks when AF was due. All very promising. A week after my first BFP the frer I took was really nice and dark. And then I woke up the next morning to find I was bleeding. I went to the hospital where they confirmed it was a miscarriage at 4 weeks 5 days. 

I'm currently CD16 based on when the bleeding started (though i should possibly base it on when hcg reached <5 in which case I'm currently cd14) and my OPKs are just about positive so I should ovulate in the next 3 days. This has been the longest 16 days of my life!


----------



## tcinks

Welcome kmpreston :hugs: Sorry for your loss. :( You've had quite a journey...It's frustrating that they waited so long to refer you to a specialist. It seems to be a lot easier here in the US. 

Glad you're getting almost positive opks! :)


----------



## kmpreston

tcinks said:


> Welcome kmpreston :hugs: Sorry for your loss. :( You've had quite a journey...It's frustrating that they waited so long to refer you to a specialist. It seems to be a lot easier here in the US.
> 
> Glad you're getting almost positive opks! :)

Positive today:thumbup:

Having had such a long journey with absolutely nothing I had tried to convinced myself that my BFP was the one and that my body had just rejected all others before I could know about it. So I was more shocked than I should have been. Although part of me was like "of course. I'm the sort of person who bad things happen to"

Anyway compared to the rest of you my loss seems almost minor. I'm so sorry for all of your losses x


----------



## Aayla

AF type cramping has begun and my cm has started to flow which happens about a week before af shows up. But these are also sometimes pregnancy symptoms so who knows. This is always the longest wait. At least getting to O is active. We temp, we BD, we can poas with opk's. But once O happens it is out of our hands and all we can do is wait. 

I may be able to get a frer early and test on wed. That will be 13dpo and that is the earliest I will test as that is when I got my 2 lines last time.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> AF type cramping has begun and my cm has started to flow which happens about a week before af shows up. But these are also sometimes pregnancy symptoms so who knows. This is always the longest wait. At least getting to O is active. We temp, we BD, we can poas with opk's. But once O happens it is out of our hands and all we can do is wait.
> 
> I may be able to get a frer early and test on wed. That will be 13dpo and that is the earliest I will test as that is when I got my 2 lines last time.

You're totally right! The wait for O is nerve wracking but there are definitely more distractions. The TWW takes so much more will power. I got my BFP at 10dpo last time so I will be testing from then....which I reckon won't be til the 14th :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies! Can I join?

I'm sorry for all of your losses. My journey hasn't been nearly as bad as all of yours. We've been trying since March 2015 with one bfp in October which resulted in a mc at 8 weeks. Although I had a feeling it would end in mc since I knew when I ovulated and baby was a week behind in growing. A week before the mc hubs and I saw the heartbeat which is one reason I think it's been so hard. We decided to try again after one cycle, which is this current cycle but it's going terribly. I'm currently cd 27 with no ov in sight. 
We're currently buying a house and moving so we decided to take Jan and Feb off and ntnp. But it'd be nice to follow other similar stories during the time.


----------



## Uni tsi

Kirsty I am starting to realize there is no such thing as a minor loss. All of it hurts and causes sadness. It sounds like in many ways your journey has been more difficult than mine. I'm glad you finally got to see the specialist - I can't imagine how emotionally draining it was to have to wait. And then to see the BFP and get all your hopes up .... :( 

Aayla I've been wondering if the tww gets any easier with repetition. I extrapolate from what you say that the answer is "no". #-o

Is anyone else trying CoQ10 to help with genetics? I can't figure out if I prefer ubiquinol or ubiquinone. They say ubipuinol is supposed to be the more bioavailable form but ubiquinone seems to have stronger noticeable effects for me personally like improved EWCM and general higher energy level and concentration. So, I've stuck with the cheaper ubiquinone for now. Also it comes in gummy mango flavor :laugh2:


----------



## kmpreston

My OPK obsession has got ridiculous. Bottom 3 are today. Rest are yesterday (possibly one from Friday). Last one was dark within 2 mins. Will O tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JasmineFrame

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join?
> 
> I'm sorry for all of your losses. My journey hasn't been nearly as bad as all of yours. We've been trying since March 2015 with one bfp in October which resulted in a mc at 8 weeks. Although I had a feeling it would end in mc since I knew when I ovulated and baby was a week behind in growing. A week before the mc hubs and I saw the heartbeat which is one reason I think it's been so hard. We decided to try again after one cycle, which is this current cycle but it's going terribly. I'm currently cd 27 with no ov in sight.
> We're currently buying a house and moving so we decided to take Jan and Feb off and ntnp. But it'd be nice to follow other similar stories during the time.

After my mc and D&C my cycles have been crazy weird I was getting upset and annoyed with the temping since I have no idea what I'm doing and the Opks my doctor said may not even be accurate so my loving husband said let's stop all that cuz he could see I was getting frustrated and depressed and said we will just BD every night if we have too and it's actually been really fun and I'm not thinking about having a baby Everytime we BD. I know it's not for everyone but I feel like if I relax it will help


----------



## kmpreston

JasmineFrame said:


> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Can I join?
> 
> I'm sorry for all of your losses. My journey hasn't been nearly as bad as all of yours. We've been trying since March 2015 with one bfp in October which resulted in a mc at 8 weeks. Although I had a feeling it would end in mc since I knew when I ovulated and baby was a week behind in growing. A week before the mc hubs and I saw the heartbeat which is one reason I think it's been so hard. We decided to try again after one cycle, which is this current cycle but it's going terribly. I'm currently cd 27 with no ov in sight.
> We're currently buying a house and moving so we decided to take Jan and Feb off and ntnp. But it'd be nice to follow other similar stories during the time.
> 
> After my mc and D&C my cycles have been crazy weird I was getting upset and annoyed with the temping since I have no idea what I'm doing and the Opks my doctor said may not even be accurate so my loving husband said let's stop all that cuz he could see I was getting frustrated and depressed and said we will just BD every night if we have too and it's actually been really fun and I'm not thinking about having a baby Everytime we BD. I know it's not for everyone but I feel like if I relax it will helpClick to expand...

I totally agree that if you can do that and relax it will help

However I have tried that twice. December 2014 my cycle ended up being 76 days and August 2015 when it ended up being 45 days. My two longest cycles were the two I didn't track so I quite regret that!!


----------



## Aayla

No it doesn't get easier. I do wonder what it would be like if I didn't get a bfp. I got my bfp on my 3rd cycle. I have to take femara as I don't ovulate on my own. My first cycle the dose wasn't high enough to make me ovulate. Second cycle I ovulated but we didn't do it enough due to stress (I lost my very nice job with supreme benefits) but third cycle I made sure we did it every day from the time af stopped (we did it 14/16 days :blush: ) and sure enough I got my bfp. 

So now I am in my second cyle since the mc. First cycle we didn't catch but we did do it a lot but not exactly to the same schedule. There was a lot of stress and drama with friends and I blame that. This cycle I opted to not track anything. No opk's, no temping and no testing. the no temping does kind of suck. I really liked seeing the temp spike but I don't miss stressing over every temp and what it may mean. 

I think getting it so soon makes me stress about not getting it so soon again. but then this is only the 2nd cycle since the mc. I will say that the longer this goes the more knowledgeable I get. I am learning my body like I never have and I have realized how little I know about my own reproductive system. 

I have been actively ttc (on femara and charting) since May of 2015 but it feels like years. I don't know how people do this for years on end. I'm now trying to learn to live my life anyway and not let this be too much of the main focus....Yeah right :haha: It's a process. I've stopped talking about it on my fb page after the mc. Hubby doesn't want to announce it until the first scan comes back good. (our announcement is a whole new post lol).


----------



## Uni tsi

Hi MrsGreen. Welcome! I'm sorry for your loss. The cycle after is so difficult, waiting for things to get back to normal. 

Jasmine, I can't stand temping either. It makes me feel like the stakes are so much higher because I invested all this work into it and then if we don't BD at exactly the right time I freak out and become unpleasant which makes actually BDing impossible. And that was when we were NTNP at that lol So, now, I don't know if tracking BBT is really a good idea for me. But, I'm trying to find my thermometer and against better judgement will give it a try this next cycle because I just want to make sure that I do still O. Maybe with everyone's support I can temp without turning into a :witch: fx! lol

Kristy it's nice to see what a positive opk looks like. I've never seen one myself lol


----------



## Aayla

After not temping this month I highly suggest doing so. If you can take it at relatively the same time and make sure you get a good night's sleep it's amazing. You will start to see a pattern. I know my cover line, I know how big my temp spike tends to be and it also lets you know without a doubt that you ovulated. Everything else, cm-opk's, can be false positive. They only tell you when ovulation is near. 

I hate not knowing when my exact O date was. while I have it set on cd18 I could have ovulated on cd17 or cd19.


----------



## Uni tsi

Aayla I know what you mean about wanting to hold off on the announcement till you hit a positive milestone. I have the feeling that next time, if I could, I wouldn't tell anyone until after I have my little baby home. 

I tested again today :haha: But I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the same result this cycle no matter how many dpo I wait. It is probably for the best, I think my body is still adjusting to what happened and I think I just didn't have good CM this past cycle and probably the lining wasn't what it should be. So, I'm just trying to think of this cycle as practice. But, what I need is to practice not testing so often!


----------



## Uni tsi

Aayla, I appreciate the encouragement - I will try temping! I really didn't like the uncertainty this past cycle. Getting a good nights sleep and doing it at the same time every day will be a challenge for me so I don't know if I'll get accurate results. But I do think it will be good to try. My app wants me to temp every day of the cycle to calculate an accurate result, but I wonder if I could get away with just temping till I see the spike?


----------



## Aayla

You need to temp the whole way. One spike may be ambiguious. It is 3 temps that stay high that confirm ovulation (so usually you don't know for sure until 3 dpo). If your temps stay high for 18 days that is a promising sign of pregnancy (assuming you wait that long to test lol). My lp is 18 days so that doesn't work for me. Plus you will get a sense of how your temps work throughout the whole cycle. Are you someone who gets a temp dip right before af comes (like the day before) or are you someone who gets af and then your temp drops. It all helps to know. 

Some odd days in temp may happen. If you can, make a note of what was different. Was the room too hot? Too cold? Did you recently fly? etc. Did you have to wake up early or late. I say if it's within an hour then it's fine.


----------



## kmpreston

Uni tsi said:


> Aayla, I appreciate the encouragement - I will try temping! I really didn't like the uncertainty this past cycle. Getting a good nights sleep and doing it at the same time every day will be a challenge for me so I don't know if I'll get accurate results. But I do think it will be good to try. My app wants me to temp every day of the cycle to calculate an accurate result, but I wonder if I could get away with just temping till I see the spike?

You should definitely temp every day. It actually makes you much less stressed because it becomes a habit. Especially if you start now so you have a week or so when it doesn't matter at all and you're just getting used to it

I'm going to start temping again next month


----------



## Uni tsi

Well, step one, locate the thermometer that was somewhere in all the still to be unpacked boxes, is complete. I even unpacked a few other things from random boxes while I was at it :laugh2: I feel like I've really accomplished something lol


----------



## c beary83

I might temp a couple of cycles. I did it a while back but found it too stressful trying ti make sure I woke up at the same time. Might be useful to try it again. 

I tested bfn today too :cry:


----------



## Aayla

I will be temping again next month. I am doing it now but it isn't going to tell me anything as I started after ovulation.


----------



## c beary83

At least it gets you into the habit aayla


----------



## mrs.green2015

C Beary I'm sorry you tested bfn. How dpo are you?

I just started temping this month but what I've noticed so far is temping at the exact same time every morning is important. An hour changed my temp by .15 degrees! I just set my alarm for 6am and if it's the weekend I wake up temp and go back to sleep. Also I've learned it's important to temp vaginally and with an actual bbt thermometer. I didn't see the point or why I couldn't had a regular thermometer but it really helps for accuracy.


----------



## c beary83

Thanks Mrs green. I'm 9/10 dpo so guess there is still time but it's hard seeing the bfn and squinting to try and see lines that aren't there! :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

It is really hard! But you do have time. With my bfp I tested bfn at 9dpo and then tested again at 13dpo with a bfp. I'm trying to not test early anymore because of that terrible feeling!


----------



## Aayla

Yeah, I'm trying to get back into the habit. it's so easy to fall out of it. I have to try and create a schedule for myself. I only work 3, maybe 4, days a week and they are graveyard shifts. I always keep a graveyard schedule but there are times where I have to be up a few hours early to get stuff done and the time I go to bed can change as well. I'm working on it. lol Hopefully I will have something down soon.


----------



## MsH15

Happy New Year's Ladies! I hope you all enjoyed your weekend. I was a lil discouraged this weekend after my appointment on Thursday. AF is a day away and I am just ready for her to come and go... Not sure how much "active" trying we will be doing since doc is pretty convinced we won't be conceiving without the help of IVF and we def don't have the money for that venture right now. Aside from temping, OPKs and what not we will continue to enjoy each other (bd regularly as always) and wait on our miracle or the $ for help. I may not be as active on here for a lil while but I will stills talk and post from time to time. We prayed on our situation and we are leaving in Gods capable hands. As for the rest of you beautiful ladies, I will continue to pray for your blessing and will be checking in to see your progress. Lots of love and baby dust :dust: to all of you. XOXO Mel


----------



## tcinks

Thanks for the update Melissa. :hugs: I'm not giving up on the idea of you conceiving naturally! I've had friends told they would never conceive on their own, and they did! You're right, God is capable! :) Looking forward to seeing an update from you in the future!


----------



## tcinks

As for me...af is due today. Just waiting and waiting (and kind of tempted to run to the store for a test one kast time :haha: )


----------



## MsH15

I been doing some research this morning on IVF and insurance and what not. May try to schedule a consultation here soon, just to see what our options and if that is even a realistic option (since it's so costly) for us. *shrugs* I guess we'll have to just see. 

TC - Thanx girl, I haven't completely lost hope on conceiving naturally, just MORE aware that is may not happen that way. Haven't lost faith just grasped a lil of unwanted reality.. LOL


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ms- so sorry about your appointment. I truly belive it can still happen naturally sending you tons of baby dust and keeping you in my thoughts. 

Tc- I'm assuming since we're all poas addicts you've already tested?


----------



## kmpreston

MsH15 said:


> Happy New Year's Ladies! I hope you all enjoyed your weekend. I was a lil discouraged this weekend after my appointment on Thursday. AF is a day away and I am just ready for her to come and go... Not sure how much "active" trying we will be doing since doc is pretty convinced we won't be conceiving without the help of IVF and we def don't have the money for that venture right now. Aside from temping, OPKs and what not we will continue to enjoy each other (bd regularly as always) and wait on our miracle or the $ for help. I may not be as active on here for a lil while but I will stills talk and post from time to time. We prayed on our situation and we are leaving in Gods capable hands. As for the rest of you beautiful ladies, I will continue to pray for your blessing and will be checking in to see your progress. Lots of love and baby dust :dust: to all of you. XOXO Mel

Did they give you specific reasons why it's unlikely to happen naturally? My doctor expected me to need IVF after clomid "didn't work" for the first 2 months. But I got pregnant on the third month (albeit through clomid use not totally naturally) so it can't be ruled out.


----------



## tcinks

mrs.green2015 said:


> Ms- so sorry about your appointment. I truly belive it can still happen naturally sending you tons of baby dust and keeping you in my thoughts.
> 
> Tc- I'm assuming since we're all poas addicts you've already tested?

Haha :haha: yep, I tested :bfn: of course! Still no sign of af. I keep thinking She's arrived but it just turns out to be a lot of cm...which is odd for right before af...


----------



## MsH15

kmpreston said:


> MsH15 said:
> 
> 
> Happy New Year's Ladies! I hope you all enjoyed your weekend. I was a lil discouraged this weekend after my appointment on Thursday. AF is a day away and I am just ready for her to come and go... Not sure how much "active" trying we will be doing since doc is pretty convinced we won't be conceiving without the help of IVF and we def don't have the money for that venture right now. Aside from temping, OPKs and what not we will continue to enjoy each other (bd regularly as always) and wait on our miracle or the $ for help. I may not be as active on here for a lil while but I will stills talk and post from time to time. We prayed on our situation and we are leaving in Gods capable hands. As for the rest of you beautiful ladies, I will continue to pray for your blessing and will be checking in to see your progress. Lots of love and baby dust :dust: to all of you. XOXO Mel
> 
> Did they give you specific reasons why it's unlikely to happen naturally? My doctor expected me to need IVF after clomid "didn't work" for the first 2 months. But I got pregnant on the third month (albeit through clomid use not totally naturally) so it can't be ruled out.Click to expand...

KM - Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.. And most of all, your positivity. Thank you for the encouragement. We are going to continue bd'ing and semi-monitoring. Researching and discussing if we want to schedule a consult with IVF. My OB reviewed the surgical notes from my ectopic (almost 2 yrs ago) and since I ovulate regularly she doesn't feel it's a hormone issue or an egg/sperm issue. She felt based on my surgical notes and films that there was a lot of scarring and adhesion's (the doc who performed my surgery tried to do some clean up) but since I have not gotten pg again since with regulated cylces and ovulation, it leads her strongly believe that the issue is either that my remaining left tube is blocked as well or that there is a significant amount of scar tissue in my remaining tube that is preventing us from conceiving naturally.

MrsGreen - Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. There's power in numbers so I def appreciate it. And the encouragement def helps. Thank you so much. 

Praying and hoping for BFPs for you ladies so we can celebrate soon!!! Routing for all of you! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tc- well I'm hoping you just tested
Too early or have a late implant. With my bfp I was sure I wasn't pregnant so I kept feeling like she was coming but turned out to be tons of cm and a pregnancy! So I truly belive you're not out until she shows.


----------



## kmpreston

MsH15 said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsH15 said:
> 
> 
> Happy New Year's Ladies! I hope you all enjoyed your weekend. I was a lil discouraged this weekend after my appointment on Thursday. AF is a day away and I am just ready for her to come and go... Not sure how much "active" trying we will be doing since doc is pretty convinced we won't be conceiving without the help of IVF and we def don't have the money for that venture right now. Aside from temping, OPKs and what not we will continue to enjoy each other (bd regularly as always) and wait on our miracle or the $ for help. I may not be as active on here for a lil while but I will stills talk and post from time to time. We prayed on our situation and we are leaving in Gods capable hands. As for the rest of you beautiful ladies, I will continue to pray for your blessing and will be checking in to see your progress. Lots of love and baby dust :dust: to all of you. XOXO Mel
> 
> Did they give you specific reasons why it's unlikely to happen naturally? My doctor expected me to need IVF after clomid "didn't work" for the first 2 months. But I got pregnant on the third month (albeit through clomid use not totally naturally) so it can't be ruled out.Click to expand...
> 
> KM - Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.. And most of all, your positivity. Thank you for the encouragement. We are going to continue bd'ing and semi-monitoring. Researching and discussing if we want to schedule a consult with IVF. My OB reviewed the surgical notes from my ectopic (almost 2 yrs ago) and since I ovulate regularly she doesn't feel it's a hormone issue or an egg/sperm issue. She felt based on my surgical notes and films that there was a lot of scarring and adhesion's (the doc who performed my surgery tried to do some clean up) but since I have not gotten pg again since with regulated cylces and ovulation, it leads her strongly believe that the issue is either that my remaining left tube is blocked as well or that there is a significant amount of scar tissue in my remaining tube that is preventing us from conceiving naturally.
> 
> MrsGreen - Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. There's power in numbers so I def appreciate it. And the encouragement def helps. Thank you so much.
> 
> Praying and hoping for BFPs for you ladies so we can celebrate soon!!! Routing for all of you! :hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Are they doing a HSG on you to check if your tubes are open?


----------



## TTC74

I had my MMC on Dec 20th, and I log in a LOT. I have for months. Maybe even more than a year now. Here's to rainbow babies for all of us. I'm really depressed today about it for some reason. Maybe it's because it's been 16 days since my MMC and I'm still stark white on the LH stick.


----------



## kmpreston

TTC74 said:


> I had my MMC on Dec 20th, and I log in a LOT. I have for months. Maybe even more than a year now. Here's to rainbow babies for all of us. I'm really depressed today about it for some reason. Maybe it's because it's been 16 days since my MMC and I'm still stark white on the LH stick.

If it helps my OPKs went from pretty close to positive 4 days after my miscarriage to stark white and then built up again over the last few days when I have ovulated - 17 days post miscarriage

However my hcg got to <5 two days after my miscarriage. So I ovulated 15 days after that. When did your hcg get down to less than 5?


----------



## MsH15

KM - OB referred me to a specialist about a hour away and said they would do the HSG to give a confirmed diagnosis. She was hesitant to notate "infertility" on my chart because insurances freak out and don't want to cover anything if they see that word... My OB was with the specialist group she referred me to for years and just recently brought her practice back down to my town. So next step is all of the fun testing to get my hard confirmed diagnosis and to see IF my isurance will cover any of it.


----------



## TTC74

kmpreston said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I had my MMC on Dec 20th, and I log in a LOT. I have for months. Maybe even more than a year now. Here's to rainbow babies for all of us. I'm really depressed today about it for some reason. Maybe it's because it's been 16 days since my MMC and I'm still stark white on the LH stick.
> 
> If it helps my OPKs went from pretty close to positive 4 days after my miscarriage to stark white and then built up again over the last few days when I have ovulated - 17 days post miscarriage
> 
> However my hcg got to <5 two days after my miscarriage. So I ovulated 15 days after that. When did your hcg get down to less than 5?Click to expand...

They didn't test out my hcg. So, I don't know. I just know that I bled forever.


----------



## MsH15

Fortunately I have a long standing co-worker (friend) who just went through IVF with his wife so he had lots of great info and encouraging words for me. They ended up having beautiful twin boys (who turned 1 y/o this past July) and got pg again shortly after their twins naturally with their 3rd beautiful son. So I feel encouraged and by no means have lost hope YET... Just have to keep pushing and praying.


----------



## kmpreston

TTC74 said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I had my MMC on Dec 20th, and I log in a LOT. I have for months. Maybe even more than a year now. Here's to rainbow babies for all of us. I'm really depressed today about it for some reason. Maybe it's because it's been 16 days since my MMC and I'm still stark white on the LH stick.
> 
> If it helps my OPKs went from pretty close to positive 4 days after my miscarriage to stark white and then built up again over the last few days when I have ovulated - 17 days post miscarriage
> 
> However my hcg got to <5 two days after my miscarriage. So I ovulated 15 days after that. When did your hcg get down to less than 5?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't test out my hcg. So, I don't know. I just know that I bled forever.Click to expand...

Have you done a pregnancy test since to double check that the line is gone and you're at 0 now? My doctor told me that the bleeding would stop when I got to <5 which is exactly what happened. so depending on how long ago that was for you you might not O til 14 days later?


----------



## kmpreston

By bleeding stopping they meant proper flow not spotting


----------



## TTC74

I haven't taken a hpt yet. I almost did this morning. It's just hard to see, you know? I stopped with a regular flow about 5 days ago. So, maybe I'm on my way now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think your doctor may have been wrong about the less than 5 hcg thing. I only billed for a little more than a week but j for positive hpt test for 3 weeks :(


----------



## kmpreston

TTC74 said:


> I haven't taken a hpt yet. I almost did this morning. It's just hard to see, you know? I stopped with a regular flow about 5 days ago. So, maybe I'm on my way now.

Hard though it is I would do it - lingering hcg is a sign of incomplete MC, which would need treating before you can conceive again. 

But Ye I reckon you may need to give it 5-10 days before you worry about not ovulating


----------



## tcinks

My first loss at 13 weeks dragged on almost 3 months. There was a bit of tissue that didn't pass which the doctors didn't know about. :/ It could be worth looking into if things don't get back to normal soon. :hugs:


----------



## tcinks

AF showed this afternoon :/I'm obviously bummed, but trying to stay optimistic!

1. I'm going to focus on getting healthier! I've already cut out gluten because I've noticed I have trouble digesting it. 

2. I started a gym membership a month or so ago, but with the holidays I got a bit off track. I want to start working out at least 3 times a week for 1 hour!

3. I don't currently work. I always planned to stay home with the children, and with each pregnancy I ended up on bedrest so we decided it was best to not work (I only worked part time). I expected to be pregnant again by now, it's been almost 6months. Since I'm not, I thought maybe I'd try to find something to part time. I applied for my substitute teaching license today, hopefully it doesn't take long to get processed! I think it would be a nice job, in that I could control my schedule and go in on days I wanted. 

4. I'm going to start my raspberry leaf capsules again, and plan to BD every other day once af leaves. I'd love to say I'm going to start temping, but I never can stick with it. I get up a lot to use the bathroom throughout the night, and can't always sleep very well, so never wake up at the same time every morning.

Anyway, just want to get that all written down so maybe I have some accountability...especially with working out :haha:


----------



## JasmineFrame

TTC74 said:


> I had my MMC on Dec 20th, and I log in a LOT. I have for months. Maybe even more than a year now. Here's to rainbow babies for all of us. I'm really depressed today about it for some reason. Maybe it's because it's been 16 days since my MMC and I'm still stark white on the LH stick.

I can totally relate i went through a depression after my MMC and still have weeks that are really tough. it took my body 7 weeks for me to get rid of all the hcg in my body which was rough waiting that long


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tc- as I said in my first post were doing the ntnp thing for a couple months to try and relax and in that time I want to loose about 20-25 pounds since I know it can help with fertility. Anywho I just did my first workout! I think we should try and keep each other accountable.


----------



## tcinks

Yay! Let's do it! Is there a specific workout you've been doing?


----------



## mrs.green2015

There's an eight week challenge on toneitup.com that started today and I'm doing that since it's free and they tell you what to do every day. Lol
What do you plan on doing?


----------



## tcinks

I just looked into that, seems good! :) Well like I said I joined a gym because I thought if I actually put money towards something, I'd be more motivated to use it. Nope! :haha: I mean I go, just not as often as I'd really like to. I tried to get my mom and sister to join so we could workout together. It's so hard to get motivated! I do like that they have an indoor gym, I like to walk/jog that. If taken a few different fitness classes but haven't found one I really like. Maybe I'll try zumba next.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I was just telling a coworker today I want to try cycling. I'm super out of shape so I'm scared I'll be terrible but I'd love to try. 

I just checked cm and looks like AF will be here tomorrow. Right on time on cd 29 like always. Only problem is I never ovulated.


----------



## TTC74

Positive HPT this morning. :cry: I just want to move on. 

As for weight loss, I'm doing a couple of weight loss challenges. 

https://diet.bt/arodgers

https://www.healthywage.com/referral/healthywager/name-your-own-prize/54297575800057


----------



## Uni tsi

TTC74, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I'm glad you decided to join us. 

MsGreen and tcinks - I just joined a gym two weeks ago! If nothing else, it's been very good for releasing endorphins and helping me to not feel so depressed all the time. I also have about 20lbs to lose to get back to what I weighed last spring. I have never been a gym-going kind of person. I always just liked hiking and biking outside and while I wasn't totally out of shape before, I wasn't exactly "fit" either. But, I have so much unexpected free time (I'm still on maternity leave, vicious irony) I decided I'd better put it to good use for my own mental health. After two weeks going to the gym 3x a week, I feel like I've already felt a BIG improvement in my endurance and strength. One thing I would suggest, be sure to include strength training and not just cardio. Don't be afraid to lift heavy! It won't make you too bulky, I promise. But, the extra muscle mass will help avoid GD during pregnancy because it reduces insulin resistance. My local gym offered a very nice intro program that comes with a couple free sessions with a personal trainer, and that has been super helpful to help keep me accountable. Before the gym, I was just doing free weights and workout videos at home for two weeks, and that was working too as long as I remembered to actually do it. 
Ms Green, regarding cycling classes - go for it! I was doing a spin class when I got pregnant last spring, so I feel like it's lucky lol. But seriously, it's just a great way to get started with cardio because no one knows what resistance you have the bike set to except yourself. So, it was easy for me to dial things back when I was first getting started without the embarrassment of feeling like the class had left me behind. I do recommend padded shorts though if you're new to cycling. The sore bum can be a little hard to overcome the first few sessions. 

MsH thank you for giving us the update. I've been thinking about you a lot these past few days and wondering how you were doing. I'm glad they're going to do some follow up testing to confirm if that really is the issue. Hopefully, insurance will cover things. I also really like tcinks idea - I too know women who were told they would never conceive naturally who one day had a big surprise! :) 

As for myself, I'm pretty sure I'm going to start AF in a couple days. I'm ok with that. We weren't technically supposed to be trying this cycle anyway. But you know, I'm probably going to poas tomorrow too! lol


----------



## MsH15

Uni tsi said:


> TTC74, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I'm glad you decided to join us.
> 
> MsGreen and tcinks - I just joined a gym two weeks ago! If nothing else, it's been very good for releasing endorphins and helping me to not feel so depressed all the time. I also have about 20lbs to lose to get back to what I weighed last spring. I have never been a gym-going kind of person. I always just liked hiking and biking outside and while I wasn't totally out of shape before, I wasn't exactly "fit" either. But, I have so much unexpected free time (I'm still on maternity leave, vicious irony) I decided I'd better put it to good use for my own mental health. After two weeks going to the gym 3x a week, I feel like I've already felt a BIG improvement in my endurance and strength. One thing I would suggest, be sure to include strength training and not just cardio. Don't be afraid to lift heavy! It won't make you too bulky, I promise. But, the extra muscle mass will help avoid GD during pregnancy because it reduces insulin resistance. My local gym offered a very nice intro program that comes with a couple free sessions with a personal trainer, and that has been super helpful to help keep me accountable. Before the gym, I was just doing free weights and workout videos at home for two weeks, and that was working too as long as I remembered to actually do it.
> Ms Green, regarding cycling classes - go for it! I was doing a spin class when I got pregnant last spring, so I feel like it's lucky lol. But seriously, it's just a great way to get started with cardio because no one knows what resistance you have the bike set to except yourself. So, it was easy for me to dial things back when I was first getting started without the embarrassment of feeling like the class had left me behind. I do recommend padded shorts though if you're new to cycling. The sore bum can be a little hard to overcome the first few sessions.
> 
> MsH thank you for giving us the update. I've been thinking about you a lot these past few days and wondering how you were doing. I'm glad they're going to do some follow up testing to confirm if that really is the issue. Hopefully, insurance will cover things. I also really like tcinks idea - I too know women who were told they would never conceive naturally who one day had a big surprise! :)
> 
> As for myself, I'm pretty sure I'm going to start AF in a couple days. I'm ok with that. We weren't technically supposed to be trying this cycle anyway. But you know, I'm probably going to poas tomorrow too! lol

Uni - Thanks Girl. :hugs: We are keeping a positive mind about things. My love is down for whatever we need to do, LOL, def my biggest supporter and fan. God, I love that man. So for now, Anything can happen and all deals are off until AF shows every month :thumbup: The not so loved AF is due today so I'm just waiting for unwanted behind to come and go already.. LOL! Once AF is done I will call and make an appointment with the specialist to have the HSG test and the other panels run so we can discuss our options. It looks like my insurance may cover some of the procedures that we COULD need and there are discount programs, grants and loans that are always an option.

Just wanted to say a special thanks to Uni and all of you ladies. This group has helped. I was pretty destroyed after my doc appointment, but that may have been AF emotions... And all weekend I kept thinking "F U mother nature and your evil ways..." LOL But I had my own lil pity party and now I'm done. Time to get to getting.. LOL 

:dust::dust::dust: Good things come in threes, right? So lets get some BFPs going so the luck can rub off on the rest of us! C'Mon 2016 babies!


----------



## MsH15

Hey ladies, I lost almost 40 lbs since June... I was at 174 lbs. (my absolute biggest, I am a small built woman at only about 5'1" and some change) I am now 137 lbs. and counting. All I did differently was I take Biotin, B complex (liquid) and Thermofit (from the It Works line, my sis sells) every morning. I also got a cheap jawbone (fitness tracker) from Walmart and set daily goals for myself. I have a desk job so I also set a reminder for every hour so I get up and move or walk for at least 10-15 minutes every hour or so depending what I'm working on and how involved I am. But it all seemed to really help me. I am a healthy eater naturally so I don't diet. I do however, have to watch my portions sometimes. I am truly a FATT KIDD at heart.. LOL Hope this helps Ladies. Keep me posted.


----------



## Uni tsi

MsH that is SO inspiring! 

I tend to do ok most of the time, till I eat an entire pizza by myself


----------



## MsH15

Hahahaha Uni, I def feel ya. Been there.. LOL My mom sent us home with two pieces of thick cheese cake, one for me, one for my love.. Well, he didn't even get to look at this piece, I devoured it like it was nothing.. lol and let me tell you, it was sooooo good.. LOL

Best advice I can offer though, stay moving, even if you only pace your hallways a million times a day, just keep moving... that is the hardest part because most of us have desk jobs that don't require a lot of physical activity so we have to FORCE ourselves to get motivated to move more.


----------



## Uni tsi

MsH15 said:


> Hahahaha Uni, I def feel ya. Been there.. LOL My mom sent us home with two pieces of thick cheese cake, one for me, one for my love.. Well, he didn't even get to look at this piece, I devoured it like it was nothing.. lol and let me tell you, it was sooooo good.. LOL
> 
> Best advice I can offer though, stay moving, even if you only pace your hallways a million times a day, just keep moving... that is the hardest part because most of us have desk jobs that don't require a lot of physical activity so we have to FORCE ourselves to get motivated to move more.

Oh that made me laugh so hard. We had a similar incident at my house recently involving some chocolate fudge that was gifted to both of us. I did manage to leave my H one tiny little square, which I thought was a good display of willpower on my part! I'm not sure how I managed that lol

While I've always tried to be reasonably active, one thing kicking my butt lately is that during my pregnancy I developed gestational diabetes. They said I did a really good job keeping my numbers under control and that it didn't contribute at all to the outcome. But I can't help but wonder "if I hadn't eaten that ice cream the week before" blah blah.... but, what sucks now is that my fasting glucose is still higher than it was originally because of the extra 20 lbs I'm carrying around. If I end up with type 2 diabetes that puts me in a higher risk category :nope: I feel like I have so little control over what happened and what will happen, at least how active I am and what I eat are two things I can have total control over. So that's been very motivating.


----------



## MsH15

Uni - My love and I are very cautious about diabetes. WE lost my Father-In-Law (God rest his soul) 2 yrs ago to diabetes. It was along struggle for him, but my husband is his mini-me (looks so much like his dad) that we try to be aware.. Doesn't help hubby has a sweet tooth like no other... LOL 
BUT, YOU CAN DO IT. once you drop off some that extra weight, your numbers should go down quite a bit. Keep at it, you got this :0)


----------



## Aayla

I was hoping to get my hands on a test tonight but it doesn't look like it will happen. So we have to wait until payday on friday but I'm questioning if I should bother. Af is due monday and I always spot a day or two before she shows, which will be Sat or Sun. 

I'm not feeling positive and all symptoms have stopped. I think I get pregnancy symptoms during and after ovulation, which sucks. It totally gets my hopes up. But I didn't get nearly as many symptoms as I did with my bfp cycle. 

I have officially determined that the two week wait is worse than the wait up to ovulation. I just want this week to be over so I can know for sure.


----------



## kmpreston

I am now officially in the TWW as my opk this morning was negative. Hoping that it will be more of a 10 day wait as I got my first faint BFP at 10dpo last time. 

I'm cautiously optimistic for a change. I ovulated (pretty much on time, CD17 / 15 days after HCG had gone) we BD on O-2 O-1 O day and the day after O and now that I know I can get pregnant and I've done everything the same I don't see why it can't happen again! 

I'm sure my optimism is misplaced but it can't hurt!


----------



## kmpreston

TTC74 said:


> Positive HPT this morning. :cry: I just want to move on.
> 
> As for weight loss, I'm doing a couple of weight loss challenges.
> 
> https://diet.bt/arodgers
> 
> https://www.healthywage.com/referral/healthywager/name-your-own-prize/54297575800057

At least you know why your LH is still 0. Was it a faint line? Do another test in a few days and if it's no fainter go to the doctors


----------



## MsH15

So... AF usually shows in the morning, but still no signs of her... I do have a lot of milky CM today though.. Not sure if that's a good sign or just the witch approaching on her own sweet time... Hmmm... Any thoughts?


----------



## tcinks

Not to be a bummer, but that's what happened for me yesterday. Then af showed :( Doesn't mean it'll happen for you though! Could be early pregnancy sign :D


----------



## MsH15

tcinks said:


> Not to be a bummer, but that's what happened for me yesterday. Then af showed :( Doesn't mean it'll happen for you though! Could be early pregnancy sign :D

Hey TC I was just wondering where you were at today. From what I been reading the milky CM could sway either direction.. So, it's really NO help at all which is why i wanted to see what you ladies have experienced in the past and/or present.... Ahh, The joys of womanhood.. LOL


----------



## JasmineFrame

MsH15 said:


> So... AF usually shows in the morning, but still no signs of her... I do have a lot of milky CM today though.. Not sure if that's a good sign or just the witch approaching on her own sweet time... Hmmm... Any thoughts?

First I just saw u are in Az that's where I am from originally but I haven't lived there in 6 years since I joined the Army but I think that's a good sign I think you should test


----------



## MsH15

JasmineFrame said:


> MsH15 said:
> 
> 
> So... AF usually shows in the morning, but still no signs of her... I do have a lot of milky CM today though.. Not sure if that's a good sign or just the witch approaching on her own sweet time... Hmmm... Any thoughts?
> 
> First I just saw u are in Az that's where I am from originally but I haven't lived there in 6 years since I joined the Army but I think that's a good sign I think you should testClick to expand...

Jasmine - I tested the day of my well woman exam at 9dpo on NYE.. AF due today so I'll test again in a day or two if she doesn't show... And thanks for the positive vibes, we love those in this chat :flower: what part of AZ are you from?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sending you good thought msh. the creamy can go either way and it's so frustrating! Yesterday my cm turned watery and then BOOM AF. Lol so who knows!


----------



## JasmineFrame

MsH15 said:


> JasmineFrame said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsH15 said:
> 
> 
> So... AF usually shows in the morning, but still no signs of her... I do have a lot of milky CM today though.. Not sure if that's a good sign or just the witch approaching on her own sweet time... Hmmm... Any thoughts?
> 
> First I just saw u are in Az that's where I am from originally but I haven't lived there in 6 years since I joined the Army but I think that's a good sign I think you should testClick to expand...
> 
> Jasmine - I tested the day of my well woman exam at 9dpo on NYE.. AF due today so I'll test again in a day or two if she doesn't show... And thanks for the positive vibes, we love those in this chat :flower: what part of AZ are you from?Click to expand...


Im from phoenix Awhatukkee/ chandler area


----------



## MsH15

Jasmine - Oh ok, I'm just outside of Tucson.


----------



## tcinks

Any update , MsH??


----------



## MsH15

Still no AF... some milky cm still but not as much, kinda crampy so pretty sure the :witch: is def on her way. POAS this morning still white as a sheet, clear as day :bfn: :shrug: still just :coffee:... 

How are you ladies doing this fine morning?


----------



## TTC74

Waiting for the hcg to run its course. It must be close bc yesterday's hpt wasn't dark. Still no sign of lh or AF, though.


----------



## Aayla

13dpo. some symptoms have popped up yesterday and a bit so far today. But I can't afford a test so I have to wait this out. Very frustrating. I hate that af and pregnancy mimic each other.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ms- sorry about AF playing tricks on you! It's so frustrating being a woman. 

Aayla- how long are you waiting to test?

I'm doing ok this morning. But I'm only on cd 2 of a month were supposed do not be trying and I already want to try! lol


----------



## MsH15

Aayla said:


> 13dpo. some symptoms have popped up yesterday and a bit so far today. But I can't afford a test so I have to wait this out. Very frustrating. I hate that af and pregnancy mimic each other.

Aayla - Walmart has tests for $0.88, just an option for you. Tests get so expensive, but the cheapies work too and will save you money especially if you are testing a lot. Just something to look into. GL


----------



## Aayla

The walmarts in canada don't sell them :( we do have dollar store test but they have a sensitivity of 25. Last bfp I was only at 17 on 14dpo. I know each pregnancy is different. In the grand scheme it isn't too long. Af is due on Monday and I always spot a day or two before. So I should expect to see something Saturday or Sunday if she is coming.


----------



## MsH15

Ok so I lied when I said I may not be as active on here... I was telling Uni yesterday that I must admit I have become a lil attached to you ladies already and I just can't help but to check in on you all. 

Mrs - Mother nature is now considered the devil to me... Well at least until the :witch: makes her entrance and swift exit... lol Ugh, had to be this month that she wants to be cruel.. :shrug: i suppose I shouldn't be too hard on her because in all realness WE want her to stay away... But only if she gives us a :bfp:... So give me a BFP or just come ALREADY.... Ahhhh...


----------



## MsH15

Aayla said:


> The walmarts in canada don't sell them :( we do have dollar store test but they have a sensitivity of 25. Last bfp I was only at 17 on 14dpo. I know each pregnancy is different. In the grand scheme it isn't too long. Af is due on Monday and I always spot a day or two before. So I should expect to see something Saturday or Sunday if she is coming.

well BOOOOOO to Canada Walmart... Monday's not too far and you always have us to hang out with til then :friends:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I personally hate dollar tree test! After I had my bfp I took a dollar tree test at like 14dpo and it was barely visible. I thought I was having a chemical.


----------



## TTC74

Dollar tree tests are the worst! 

I think I may have just gotten AF. I sure hope so. I want to kick off a fresh cycle!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ttc- Fx it's AF! (That's weird to say lol)


----------



## JasmineFrame

I agree dollar store tests are the worst !! they aren't sensitive at all. Still not in the 2 week wait yet. My boobs are really big right now though and they are starting to hurt idk if that's good or bad thing my boobs hurt so bad with my last pregnancy that ended in a MC I cant even remember how they were with my son its bee so long.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jasmine- I've decided my boobs have changes since my mc. They started to get bigger about 4 days ago but I'm cd2 and still with AF. So I'm thinking they're more sensitive to hormones. Maybe I'm crazy but it's all I can come up with why my boobs feel bigger lol


----------



## tcinks

I used to love the old dollar tree tests, I always got a bfp at 10dpo with them. But I don't like the new ones...

I think it's the same for me! I never used to get sore breasts or hardly any symptoms before af, now I'm on cd3 and they still feel huge and sore! Ugh.

Mrsgreen, sorry I can't exactly remember everyone's story. Why is it that you are supposed to be trying this cycle?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tc- no biggie! I never can remember everyone's story and I get them all confused. Haha were not trying this cycle for many many reasons lol like I want to and need to loose a few pounds before we concieve, if I for pregnant this month if be due the week after my sisters wedding whose getting married 1,000 miles away but I have to be there, and I didn't ovulate last month so hubs and I decided we would wait until I ovulate and then try the next cycle. So we're not preventing but not trying. It's very unlikely I'll get prego this month because we work opposite shifts and in order to try he has to wake me up at 330am to bd.


----------



## TTC74

Not AF. Just more spotting. The weird thing is that I took 2 lh tests. 1 shows high lh. One shows no lh. WTH?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Aayla

LH is a funny thing and one test could be more sensitive than the other. Some women do have an lh surge just before af. Usually the only time it can detect hcg is when it is high enough for an hpt to detect it. 

4 more days to go. You guys are great to talk to. I have another group I have been with since august but they have gone a bit quiet. A lot of them have got pregnant right away and almost all of them miscarried again. One woman has miscarried 3 times in a row. Sometimes it gets hard to stay active.


----------



## MsH15

mrs.green2015 said:


> Tc- no biggie! I never can remember everyone's story and I get them all confused. Haha were not trying this cycle for many many reasons lol like I want to and need to loose a few pounds before we concieve, if I for pregnant this month if be due the week after my sisters wedding whose getting married 1,000 miles away but I have to be there, and I didn't ovulate last month so hubs and I decided we would wait until I ovulate and then try the next cycle. So we're not preventing but not trying. It's very unlikely I'll get prego this month because we work opposite shifts and in order to try he has to wake me up at 330am to bd.

MrsG - hey girl look at one of my older posts like a day or two ago. I gained a ton of weight with my ectopic and have since lost almost 40 lbs with a few daily vitamins and a lil extra movement each day. I really didn't do anything too special or superwoman-ish.. lol But I got to a point that I knew I needed to do something because I was feeling really bad about myself. Not sure if it will work for you, but it may be worth a try. GL

AFM - still no sign of the :witch:.. haven't tested again since yesterday, too nervous to get another BFN... So I'm impatiently waiting until tomorrow... A lil concerned that if AF doesn't show it may be another ectopic... I suppose that will always be a fear as long as I still have one tube. But on the other hand, still trying to have positive thoughts and think well maybe it's just a later implanter (Oh please God be the case.. FX)
And my goodness, all I want is salad... SO BAD!!! I must need some vitamins or something. I love salad and veggies in general, but last night I made steak, rice and cream corn, it smelled amazing and tasted great,but all I could think about was, "damn, I really should have grab some salad stuff when I was at the store, that would be so yummy right now..." lol *shrugs* lunch today.. MMMMMMmmmm... 
Well ladies have a great day! XO Mel


----------



## Aayla

I craved chicken the other night. Which was weird since last week I couldn't even go near it. But I passed a bbq chicken at the store and I just had to have it. lol And I was watching a show on tv and a character was cutting up a cantelope and I was so instantly mouth watering for it. If I could have reached into the tv and grabbed it I would have. Unfortunately it's winter and they aren't in season. :( 

I am 14dpo today. I am so testing tomorrow. I really can't wait. We get paid in the middle of the night. I wish there was a 24 hour store that sold them, that was within walking distance. If I had a car I would be going out at 3am to get one. :haha: I am on graveyard schedule due to work so it wouldn't be abnormal for me to be up. The earliest a store opens that sells them is 6am. I may just walk over to it pick it up, go to bed and then do it when I get up. I am crazy. :haha:


----------



## tcinks

Ahhh Aayla I'm so hoping that'll be your :bfp: ! Don't wait until you go back to sleep, just take it right then!! :rofl:


----------



## MsH15

Hahahahaha... I agree just take it... lol We all want to celebrate a BFP!!! Thought and prayers coming your way Aayla!


----------



## MsH15

Oh yeah, in case any of you are interested, I was at Wal-mart yesterday and the jawbone basic fitness trackers are on sale right now between $28 - $35 depending what size and if you choose an upgraded model. i love it... and it's affordable.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ms- I'll have to look into those vitamins you're taking! That sounds awesome. 

Ayala- can't wait to see your bfp!


----------



## Uni tsi

Ladies, I missed you all the last couple days. I am proud to report that the reason I didn't log in is because I was so busy going to the gym! Well, that and there was a birthday I had to celebrate and I've picked up a little work so I'm not totally sitting on my hands any more. I'm also trying to get more sleep. Mixed results there, but at least I've spent more time in bed at night trying to sleep which I tell myself is at least restful even if I'm just laying there awake. 

Yesterday I was particularly proud of myself because I lasted 20 min on the eliptical machine. When I first tried two weeks ago, I only lasted 5 min. It felt good to set a goal and actually meet it. Ironically, the scale keeps showing weight gain which was a little discouraging, but I checked my bodyfat % and I've gone down 1%! :D I also got moved up by my trainer to some heavier weights. I'm so glad this gym offered the cheap introduction with the trainer. That is normally something I would have felt I couldn't afford, but it's been really great.

I also went to the chiropractor yesterday. During my pregnancy, I had a lot of SI joint pain and had to buy one of those belly belts. Then, after our loss, I've felt like my pelvis was crooked. Well, not exactly crooked. I don't know how to explain it. It was subtle. It didn't hurt, it just felt off. Like I was a little unbalanced. When he checked, my hips were in fact so out of alignment it had made my legs noticeably different lengths. After one adjustment, everything is back to normal. It feels weird cause I'd gotten used to being off balance. He said that because I came in before it started causing any pain, it will be very easy to reverse. I have one more follow up appointment next week, and he thinks things will stay in place after that. But I mention it so you may tuck the knowledge into the back of your mind for later; after a vaginal birth, consider a visit to the chiropractor! 

I think AF flow will be here today because I cried over serving soup to my H that turned out not to be warm enough. He wouldn't let me re-heat it, said he'd just eat it anyway. And I started to cry because I'd served yucky soup. So, yeah. I think that means probably later today or tomorrow. After being so sad these past few months and having something real to cry about, I really though I wouldn't cry about silly stuff anymore just because of AF coming. But, I guess hormones don't know any better.

I see that First Response has a new bluetooth hpt. https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/12086655/Bluetooth-pregnancy-test-now-available.html I'm just curious if anyone thinks they would ever use it? I thought it seemed kind of neat till I saw the price tag. Do you think it's useful or just a gimmick? 

I hope all of you are well today!


----------



## Aayla

Nope...wouldn't use it. There is no way I want my pee stick to be able to access some sort of wifi / blue tooth to be able to connect with my phone. That's so weird. FRER already came out with a new design in the UK that gives false positives so I wouldn't trust anything new from them. I'll stick to the old design. If the new ones ever came here I'd switch brands.


----------



## Uni tsi

OMG false positive would be so much worse than a false negative I can't even imagine.


----------



## MsH15

YAY Uni - Feel the burn girl! Keep in mind that in the beginning you WILL gain weight (per the scale) but it will be all those muscles you are building so pay more attention to your measurements for a lil while. Don't let the scale trick you into feeling discouraged. You're doing GREAT!!! I personally love the elliptical, pick a good pandora station that you can just zone out to, set your pace based off your breathing and not the beat though (at least at first). Before long you won't even realize that your on the machine anymore. :0)


----------



## Aayla

Yeah..you'll find stories all over here about the new curved design. One woman got a positive with water. It's crazy. It isn't a very dark line but always a light line but very much not an evap.


----------



## Uni tsi

Music has been very helpful. And, they have a row of TVs as well. I don't really like this show generally, but I've had real luck exercising during "who wants to be a millionaire" because they draw out every question for ages and I find myself really wanting to know the answer so I keep going lol 


Thank you for the advice about the scale. I sort of figured that's what might be happening, but I didn't expect muscle to weigh so much!


----------



## Uni tsi

Aayla said:


> Yeah..you'll find stories all over here about the new curved design. One woman got a positive with water. It's crazy. It is very a dark line but always a light line but very much not an evap.

Wow Aayla that is nuts! I ordered some online and got the curved ones. I had no idea. That could have been devastating. Thank you for giving me the heads up. One thing I did notice about them is they say keep them tip down or level while the test is running, but because of the curve when it's sat down it rock back and the tip is up. I had to carefully balance it on my hairbrush to keep it level. I wonder if that has anything to do with the false positives? Anyway, I used them all up, but I think I'll avoid buying them again now that I know.


----------



## kmpreston

I've got my fingers crossed for both of you who are waiting for AF and hope she doesn't arrive!!

I've read the bad reviews about the new FRERS but not seen them in the uk.

I am 3dpo and symptom spotting already :haha: I always log symptoms post O on FF and this month they have started very early. Not sure if it's because I've been pregnant once or if it's a good sign

In other news I have a close friend who's now 13 weeks pregnant. She's had her scan this week. I'm super excited for her but there's only so much gender guesses, baby shopping, birth and mat leave talk I can take. Not had a normal conversation with her since October! Starting to get too much!


----------



## MsH15

kmpreston said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for both of you who are waiting for AF and hope she doesn't arrive!!
> 
> I've read the bad reviews about the new FRERS but not seen them in the uk.
> 
> I am 3dpo and symptom spotting already :haha: I always log symptoms post O on FF and this month they have started very early. Not sure if it's because I've been pregnant once or if it's a good sign
> 
> In other news I have a close friend who's now 13 weeks pregnant. She's had her scan this week. I'm super excited for her but there's only so much gender guesses, baby shopping, birth and mat leave talk I can take. Not had a normal conversation with her since October! Starting to get too much!

Km- Ah yes, I def feel ya.. I also have a close friend who is preg and just had her gender party on NYE... Since I got not so great news at the doc earlier that day, I didn't feel up to going. I am super happy for her and her OH (Grew up with her OH, going on almost 20yrs friendship) who decided in May they were going to try and I swear it felt like she sneezed and BAM she was pregnant... lol... But I am still happy for them, just can't handle all of it sometimes since I am not having such luck AT ALL... and of course all of other GFs are all about the new niece we are expecting... *shrugs* so I keep my struggles between my love and you girls and let her enjoy her time :thumbup:


----------



## Uni tsi

I never thought I would be so eager for AF to come as I am today after another BPN yesterday. I'm used to 28 day cycles, like clockwork. Currently, I'm on CD 29 DPO 13, and I know because I O'd a little late it is probably just making my cycle a little longer. But, I feel like my body is letting me down again. I didn't even bother poas this morning because I'm sure I'm not pregnant. I feel whiny and overly emotional, which is generally my sign that AF is almost here, but she keeps not coming. I know it doesn't really equate to our loss, but anything unpredictable just feels like my body letting me down again. I'm used to being a little weepy just before AF starts, but generally just a few hours before, not days. I know intellectually that my cycles being a few days longer shouldn't really be a big deal in the scheme of things. But, emotionally, it's another story. 

I tried telling all this to my H and it just made me cry. Explaining it here, had the opposite effect of calming me down. Which I'm sure DH appreciates! lol When I tried to tell him my cycle was longer than it used to be, he just stared at me. For a second I was upset with him, then I remembered, "oh yeah he's a dude, he has no idea what that feels like or why it matters to me" so I told him "the right thing to say is 'don't worry it will start soon'" .... I hope he remembers for next time! lol

I've decided waiting for AF is worse then waiting to poas. At least with testing, I could just go ahead and test anyway.


----------



## MsH15

G'Morning Ladies... still NO AF.. WTH is going on down there? Gurrrr...
temp dropped a lil today but I didn't start temping again until Jan 6 (a few days ago) well because I figured I was out already and wanted to get a head start on next cycle (checked temps before but never used a charting system, will start when/IF AF shows)
Anyways - if any of you ladies who are temping/charting pros wana give some insight I'd love it. 
here are my temps for the past few days.
97.4 (Jan 6) to 97.3 (Jan 7) to 96.9 (Jan 8 today)... what's the drop mean?


----------



## MsH15

Uni tsi said:


> I never thought I would be so eager for AF to come as I am today after another BPN yesterday. I'm used to 28 day cycles, like clockwork. Currently, I'm on CD 29 DPO 13, and I know because I O'd a little late it is probably just making my cycle a little longer. But, I feel like my body is letting me down again. I didn't even bother poas this morning because I'm sure I'm not pregnant. I feel whiny and overly emotional, which is generally my sign that AF is almost here, but she keeps not coming. I know it doesn't really equate to our loss, but anything unpredictable just feels like my body letting me down again. I'm used to being a little weepy just before AF starts, but generally just a few hours before, not days. I know intellectually that my cycles being a few days longer shouldn't really be a big deal in the scheme of things. But, emotionally, it's another story.
> 
> I tried telling all this to my H and it just made me cry. Explaining it here, had the opposite effect of calming me down. Which I'm sure DH appreciates! lol When I tried to tell him my cycle was longer than it used to be, he just stared at me. For a second I was upset with him, then I remembered, "oh yeah he's a dude, he has no idea what that feels like or why it matters to me" so I told him "the right thing to say is 'don't worry it will start soon'" .... I hope he remembers for next time! lol
> 
> I've decided waiting for AF is worse then waiting to poas. At least with testing, I could just go ahead and test anyway.

Oh Uni - i feel your pain.. still no AF for me either... And of course my love gives the blank stare as well like I am speaking a whole other language to him... lol, smh.. gotta love them for listening tho. I agree I def feel more at ease posting things here because at least I know one (if not all) of you will understand and/or been through it as well. Just hang in there girl!


----------



## Uni tsi

I'm certainly no pro, actually I'm a total novice. But I feel like there can be temp changes right before AF starts? But, I thought that was up not down so I'm not sure. 

I really like OvuView for tracking symptoms including temp cause I'm not very good at noticing patterns. When I tried temping for a few cycles last year it picked up my O even when I woke up at all different times.


----------



## MsH15

Wow that sounds great, I'll have to look in to it, Thanx Uni.. I also read that temps change before period, but also that a random dip after O and before AF could also be an Implantation dip if the temp rises again the next day. Studies also had results show the dip for non-preg woman too so it's hard to tell. I def don't know enough about temping to feel confident with that research so I thought maybe some seasoned tempers can help ???

I just started using Ovia on my phone. Not enough data yet to give me much insight though.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ms- I just stared temping last cycle but have done a lot d research. Basically you usually get a drop for ovulation, implantation, and right before AF. I highly recommend rhe fertility friend app over ovia. Fertility friend gives you more of an idea of what's going on. I actually use both but more FF than anything. It also gives you lines when you've ovulated so it's really easy to keep track. You can't see my chart since I haven't temped yet, still have AF here. But I will be starting tomorrow once she's gone.


----------



## Aayla

You are to temp from cd1. The day af starts. Some charts show a drop for ovulation but some don't. The day after ovulation should see a spike but it could be small or large. Every woman varies and it's about how much progesterone you have produced. Some women get an implant dip, some don't. Some get the dip but aren't pregnant. Some get a triphasic chart on pregnancy and some get it on a negative cycle. There is no rhyme or reason. Most get a drop just before ovulation as the progesterone dips. 

The ideal way is start from cd 1. Temp every day at the same time if possible. Make note of anything out of the ordinary. Room temp change, sickness, waking in the middle of the night to pee. Every chart is individual to the woman and every month could be slightly different. But you will notice a pattern. You will start to know where your cover line usually sits, how big of a spike you get the day after O and whether or not you get a temp drop just before af. 

I decided not to temp this month and it sucked. I wanted as little stress as possible but in the end I don't know what day I ovulated.


----------



## Aayla

Tested. BFN. :cry: Now to wait the 3 days for af to come. 

With all the new extra curricular activities I have set at least it won't be a boring cycle like this one was. I have voice lessons on Wednesdays, violin lessons on Fridays and then I have to practice every day. I start a new work out program on Sunday (assuming my cold is out of my chest by then) and I am getting back into my cross stitching, of which I have many projects that need to be finished and some new ones I want to start.


----------



## MsH15

Thanks Mrs and Aayla - I plan to keep temping and when/IF AF shows that will be first official month of charting/temping. I will check out FF app when I get off of work (can't have cell in the office) 

Aayla - So sorry love for the BFN... BUT hey still in it til AF shows, right so keeping FX for your BFP.. GL


----------



## mrs.green2015

So sorry you tested bfn! Keeping my fx for you still


----------



## Aayla

Started spotting. She is early. Onward and upward to the next month. We haven't done everything that we did on my bfp cycle and so we are going back to that. The last 2 cycles have been full of drama and stress and we got rid of the people causing that so now we should be back to how we were. I will be temping again and using preseed. The only thing we won't use is opk's. Too expensive for our budget right ow.


----------



## Uni tsi

Aayla, sorry to hear about your BFN and AF's arrival.

I am still waiting for AF to arrive. On CD 30 now, 14DPO. No sign of her. I didn't test yesterday morning, but I did finally test in the evening. It's kind of funny cause we were just talking about false positives and I think I had one last night. On one of those blue digitals, I got a BFP but something told me not to get too excited. When I tested again this morning using a digital and a frer both were negative. I was glad I hadn't gotten my hopes up, but it also seems weird I'd get a false positive on a digital test. The whole reason I like them is it takes away any guessing. I did carry it downstairs tip pointed down just as the test was starting, but I don't think that would throw a false positive? If that had messed it up, it's supposed to just give an error message. So uhm. Yeah. :shrug:

Anyway, it was irritating but not as upsetting as I would have predicted cause for some reason I knew I wasn't really pregnant. But. For a second I did let myself believe and was surprised at how tranquil I felt, not scared or worried at all.


----------



## kmpreston

Uni tsi said:


> Aayla, sorry to hear about your BFN and AF's arrival.
> 
> I am still waiting for AF to arrive. On CD 30 now, 14DPO. No sign of her. I didn't test yesterday morning, but I did finally test in the evening. It's kind of funny cause we were just talking about false positives and I think I had one last night. On one of those blue digitals, I got a BFP but something told me not to get too excited. When I tested again this morning using a digital and a frer both were negative. I was glad I hadn't gotten my hopes up, but it also seems weird I'd get a false positive on a digital test. The whole reason I like them is it takes away any guessing. I did carry it downstairs tip pointed down just as the test was starting, but I don't think that would throw a false positive? If that had messed it up, it's supposed to just give an error message. So uhm. Yeah. :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, it was irritating but not as upsetting as I would have predicted cause for some reason I knew I wasn't really pregnant. But. For a second I did let myself believe and was surprised at how tranquil I felt, not scared or worried at all.

I'd be surprised if a digital would give a false positive. Crack the damned thing open and see how dark the lines in it are.

When I was pregnant my darker tests were always late evening

But you're right to keep your reservations at this stage. I know I would be doing


----------



## Uni tsi

"Crack the darn thing open" Oooooh I hadn't thought of that! I'll do it right now


----------



## Uni tsi

They make them easier to get into then I would have predicted. There are two white test strips. One has one medium-dark line, the other has a dark line and a faint line. I guess I should crack open a negative one for comparison?

I like this approach. It makes me feel scientific and thus a little more detached.


----------



## mrs.green2015

A true false positive is very rare. So rare my doctor told me if you get a positive you're pregnant. You don't need a blood test. Most people who think they got false positives were actually indents or Evaps with a very light line. So if you got it on a digital I'd say you are pregnant and just not enough hcg to be consistent.


----------



## Uni tsi

The negative test was a slightly different design with only one test strip. It had one dark and one light line. But, might be evaporation at this point? I don't know. I'd say it's inconclusive. But at least that kept me busy for 20 minutes!

I really want to test again right now, but I'm so low on tests now I probably should hold out a little longer :wacko:


----------



## Uni tsi

mrs.green2015 said:


> A true false positive is very rare. So rare my doctor told me if you get a positive you're pregnant. You don't need a blood test. Most people who think they got false positives were actually indents or Evaps with a very light line. So if you got it on a digital I'd say you are pregnant and just not enough hcg to be consistent.

I really hope you're right fx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Different test also have different sensitivity levels! Good luck! But I think you'll get a positive in a day or so.


----------



## Aayla

A digital false positive would be very very rare indeed. They are usually less sensitive too. I wonder about the FRER's these days. I have found mine to be giving shadows and such and I still have the old flat design. I didn't test until the very end and I was still questioning if I saw a line. Even after spotting started. 

Unfortunately af isn't here yet. I will spot for a day or two. I suspect she will come on Sunday.


----------



## kmpreston

The two lines on the negative digital means that you're pregnant but not enough hcg for the digital to say so. One line measures hcg the other is the control. digitals work by assessing the difference between the control and any other line. If the other line is too faint it won't recognise it but, if it's there, then there is some hcg. I so hope that this is you're BFP. Test again tomorrow but make sure you haven't been up in the night or else do a 4 hour hold X


----------



## Uni tsi

Aayla, if you're just spotting a little, I think you could still be in the game? Could be implantation spotting? fx for you! 

I went ahead and tried a frer tonight. I'd forgotten I had any left but found another box of them. Curved handled ones, so I know those are suspect to begin with. But, it had a very faint line. Like so faint that I wondered if I was imagining it and had to show H to find out if he could see it too. Which he said he could! So. I'm driving myself crazy! lol

kmpreston, I will wait and try again in the morning. Apparently today I just have to go way to often to ever make this work! I really hope that tomorrow I finally have an answer. One way or the other. #-o


----------



## mrs.green2015

I have a good feeling for you! Post pictures tomorrow too!


----------



## Aayla

I wish it was implantation. Nah it has picked up a bit. I know af is coming. I always spot a day or two before. I expect flow tomorrow, if not some time tonight. 

My Fx are crossed for you Uni!! Did you get a pic of the test? If not take one tomorrow.


----------



## Uni tsi

Thank you ladies <3

If I get a good result tomorrow, I will post pictures. I'd post one of the most recent frer but the line was so faint it doesn't come out in the photo. Can't even see it except under very direct light. I'll try a digital with fmu if I can manage to make myself fall asleep tonight. But, last night I lost a lot of sleep over that apparent bfp and the idea that I'd confirm it in the morning, I might actually be able to crash out pretty early tonight cause I'm exhausted :sleep:


----------



## tcinks

Yay Uni! Hope this is it for you. :)

This af has been weird for me. Very light but still spotting now on CD6 when it's usually done by 5. I don't know what's going on. :shrug:

Anyway how's everyone's weekend been going? We had a birthday party earlier today with some friends from our church, then went out with my sister and her boyfriend to watch the chiefs game (they won, go chiefs!:) ) It's been nice and relaxing. Dh and I have just been trying to keep busy and stay positive and focus on what we have and not what we don't.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tc- I admire your strength and positivity. I really want to be more positive this year. 
So far weekend has been ok. Spent some time with my best friend who just lost her brother yesterday and the rest of the day relaxing at home, should be cleaning lol Saturday's are always boring because hubs only has Sunday's off.


----------



## Aayla

My weekend so far is meh. I'm still sick. I have had a cold for nearly a week. The cough seems to be getting worse. Going to the doc on Monday or Tuesday. I am hoping I am better for Wednesday as I have my first voice lesson that day. Work is mad at me because I keep calling in sick. I only work 3 days a week but I'm graveyard and it's a hard shift to cover. 

Gathered all my cross stitch stuff together and working on a project. If I do 3-4 hours of work a day it will be done in a year. :haha: it is a very big project. But I have nothing but time right now so I might as well take advantage of it. Some days I do nothing but watch tv, especially lately being sick. might as well put it to good use. It's also a great distraction.


----------



## tcinks

mrs.green2015 said:


> Tc- I admire your strength and positivity. I really want to be more positive this year.
> So far weekend has been ok. Spent some time with my best friend who just lost her brother yesterday and the rest of the day relaxing at home, should be cleaning lol Saturday's are always boring because hubs only has Sunday's off.

I'm sorry for your friend's brother . How sad. :( Nice that you can be there for her. :hugs: and I hear ya on the cleaning...I'm so bad about it! Even though I'm home all day...

And trust me, it's a constant struggle to try to stay positive. My faith, DH and being on boards like this to meet other women definitely keeps me from losing it. I figure sitting around moping and sad all day won't bring back my babies , so I'm just trying to look for other good things going on in life. And I do have a lot. Of course, I still long for little ones to fill our home and the emptiness is difficult to handle.


Oh and how is everyone doing with working out??? I must admit that I did go to the gym all week :dohh: But now that af is about gone I plan to this week! :D


----------



## tcinks

Aayla said:


> My weekend so far is meh. I'm still sick. I have had a cold for nearly a week. The cough seems to be getting worse. Going to the doc on Monday or Tuesday. I am hoping I am better for Wednesday as I have my first voice lesson that day. Work is mad at me because I keep calling in sick. I only work 3 days a week but I'm graveyard and it's a hard shift to cover.
> 
> Gathered all my cross stitch stuff together and working on a project. If I do 3-4 hours of work a day it will be done in a year. :haha: it is a very big project. But I have nothing but time right now so I might as well take advantage of it. Some days I do nothing but watch tv, especially lately being sick. might as well put it to good use. It's also a great distraction.

So nice that you are finding things to keep busy! And sound fun :) Ive done a little basic cross stitching but would like to do more. What are you working on first?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Working out is going great! I did an extra long workout today. I plan to get up and go on a job first thing in the morning tomorrow. I'm hoping i stick to it lol the eating part has been a little rough.


----------



## Aayla

This is the picture. I love it so much. If put in the right frame you can turn it every season. It has 274,050 stitches in total. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







20160109_224234.jpg
File size: 75.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Uni tsi

Aayla, I love that picture. So pretty! I wish I had the skills to do something like that. My stitches are always lumpy and uneven.

Well, I tested again this morning and .... (drum roll) :bfp: !!
 



Attached Files:







test jan 16.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Uni tsi

By the way, just as a point of interest, the bfp I got two days ago was with the clearblue that had the weeks estimate. Apparently, those must be more sensitive than the frer or the clearblue with timer countdown. I might do a frer tomorrow just so I can finally see what two lines look like.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay congrats uni! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Uni tsi

Thanks Mrs Green. I think the news is still sinking in for me. I'm sort of in disbelief.


----------



## kmpreston

Uni tsi said:


> Aayla, I love that picture. So pretty! I wish I had the skills to do something like that. My stitches are always lumpy and uneven.
> 
> Well, I tested again this morning and .... (drum roll) :bfp: !!

Aw that's fantastic news! Happy and healthy 9 months. This is it! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Aayla

Congrats Uni!! So exciting. 

As for stitches: it just takes practice. If you go on pinterest you can find some really easy beginner patterns. My main tip is to make sure your thread isn't too long. The longer it is the easier it is to tangle and twist and it makes the stitching difficult. While this is a big project the best thing about this company is that most of the designs they have (if not all) don't use fancy stitches. Just basic cross stitch. It just happens to use a lot of them. So it makes it more daunting.


----------



## Uni tsi

Aayla, now that you mention it, I think maybe my problem in the past was that my thread was too long. I hadn't considered that would make a difference, but maybe I will try again and keep that in mind :) 

Ladies, thank you all for your congrats and well wishes. I firmly believe that all the help you ladies have given me, and the advice, and most importantly helping me stay calm enough to actually BD really contributed to getting this far. I know it's a little early to get too excited, but I'm really starting to feel hopeful. Hopeful not just for myself, but for all of us. 
<3 :dust: <3


----------



## JasmineFrame

Uni: Omg im so freaking excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## JasmineFrame

I havent logged in, in a few days my mother in law was here for my sons birthday and i have also been busy with lots of school but im so happy for Uni


----------



## Uni tsi

thanks Jasmine! 

I can't believe I'm still awake. I wish I could sleep ... so tired! But my mind keeps spinning. :headspin:


----------



## TTC74

Been on vaca. So, I haven't been on. Logged in for this wonderful news. Congrats Uni! 

AFM - I'm darn near negative on my pregnancy tests. I'd guess an hcg of 10-25 at most. Plus, I've had a temp spike. So, I either Od or I'm at least pumping some progesterone that will bring this locust MC cycle to an end. I'm eager for that to say the least!


----------



## MsH15

OMG UNI! !!! WOOOHOOO!!!! So happy for you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: man, My heart is so over joyed for you right now! I been praying for your BFP non-stop! CONGRATS Girl! 

AFM: AF got me late Saturday... *shrugs* No worries though, on to the next cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations uni!!! That is great news :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

Negative hpt tonight! So excited. The clock has been reset.


----------



## tcinks

TTC74 said:


> Negative hpt tonight! So excited. The clock has been reset.

Yay! So happy for you, I remember all the waiting for the HCG to go away. Yay for a new beginning :)


----------



## Uni tsi

TTC, I'm glad to hear there's been forward progress. That time afterward of waiting for things to reset is some of the hardest. 

Ladies, thanks again for all the well wishes!

I went to the gym today and everything was MUCH harder than it seemed Friday. But, really, I think that might have just been all in my head and not a real phenomenon, cause I don't think that much can be different in three days. Aside from here, we're not telling anyone yet except for my doctor, my doula, and my personal trainer. Geez just using the phrase "my personal trainer" makes me sound like some sort of rich snob lol but it's all inclusive for only $30 a month, first two months. I am scared to find out how much it really costs once they have me hooked lol But, I think I will try to keep at it, minus the "personal trainer" part. I like that they also have a pool. 

But wait, I got side tracked... I meant to be saying thank you! I hope you don't mind if I stick around to keep cheering everyone on? This is the first thread on here that I've actually become emotionally invested in. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Aayla

I would love it if you stuck around. I want all the details of how everything is going.


----------



## tcinks

Yes Uni I don't want you to go! :)

Personal trainer for $30 a month is a steal! I am cancelling my gym membership and joining a cheaper fitness center. The place I am now is okay but I hardly ever go to the classes like I thought I would, I just use the equipment and run. So there's another place that just has the equipment and it's 1/3 of the price. I'll start going there soon, I think. I have been so unmotivated! Ugh :dohh: I've been doing good with the no gluten though. We went to a party where there was a lot of pizza and I resisted having any...though I may have just picked off some of the meat and cheese and eaten that :haha:

I'm on CD 8 and not much to do yet in TTC. I think Wednesday is the start of my "fertile period" (just an estimate, as I'm not temping or anything.) So there will be lots of BD starting then. Otherwise just trying to keep busy, as usual. DH just told me there might be a temp job opening up at his office, which might be really nice for me! I'm not looking for anything long term, as I am still planning to be home full time for children when they come, but in the meantime some extra cash might be nice :) We'll see if it works out.

Hope everyone had a good Monday! And hoping to see lots more :bfp: next month! :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tc- do you not eat gluten due to it making you sick or a personal choice? Just curious. :)

Uni- I love that you're still going to the gym after your bfp. While Ttc I felt like k couldn't go to the gym just in case but I decided if I have a sticky bean it'll stick if I work out especially if it's before my bfp.


----------



## Uni tsi

I hear you on the classes tcinks. Only one I've done so far is yoga, and that might end up being a very expensive yoga class once I'm paying full price. We also have a less expensive equipment only gym around here, but I'm told it doesn't have very good lighting. So, the question becomes, how much am I willing to pay to see what I'm doing? :shrug: I'm not sure yet lol

Just for the record, I have zero willpower when it comes to pizza, as I believe do most people. Yet more evidence that you're amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Uni tsi

Mrs green, I think you're on to something. I really do believe that working out regularly helped me get both my bfps. Especially the first time, after two years of nothing and then I start working out and just as I was starting to see results from the exercise BAM - just like that I got a sticky bean. Of course, I can't be sure but I feel like somehow it jump started my metabolism and balanced out my hormones. Even H tonight was saying how it's weird we went for two years before, and now two back to back. 

Last time, I stopped a lot of what I'd been doing once I got the bfp, some it because I wasn't allowed anymore and some of it because I was misguided about what was safe and what wasn't. I stayed sort of active, going on walks every day but not too much else than that. This time, I want to keep it up. Especially cause I'm soooooo close to actually losing my floppy chickenwing arms!


----------



## tcinks

I used to be afraid that working out could harm a pregnancy, but that really isn't true (unless you have other issues, like with my cervix). But even with that I think mild exercise during 1st trimester would be good for me. Beyond that I'm sure my doctor would advise against it. But for most women, working out all the way through is mostly encouraged!

I have always had digestive problems and we are trying to figure out what exactly it's from. So first thing to go is gluten. It's been about 2 weeks, I'll probably try reintroducing it in a week or so and see if the issues start up again. Next I'll try dairy (I think I actually have a few food allergies). That one will be harder, I think. I loooove cheese and butter and ice cream..basically anything made from milk :rofl: But we'll see how it goes. It's cheaper this way, rather than getting allergy tested.


----------



## Uni tsi

Oh, that reminds me - I have some advice to pass on that everyone will need soon! Last time, my spin instructor who coincidentally was certified in prenatal fitness told me that once you have the sticky bean, pretty much you can keep doing anything you were already doing but to only give it 80% of max effort. The primary concern is just to make sure to avoid raising core body temp too high. But, she also told me I should stop doing spin class before the second semester because the weight of the belly when leaning forward on the bike can cause back strain, and also of course balance changes. 

One thing I really regret last time is that even though I kept doing cardio, I didn't keep up the strength training. Better muscle tone would have improved my blood sugar, and maybe I wouldn't have even ended up with GD. And even though they said that didn't have anything to do with it, obviously it didn't help any. So, that's my motivation now.


----------



## Uni tsi

tcinks, ah yeah, that's true. It's not helpful for everyone. I hadn't considered bed rest. But, I wonder if you could still do upper body stuff? 

What I learned last time is that it got really hard by the end. Everything was absolutely exhausting. So, I think especially working out in the first semester is beneficial later on. And working out when ttc. If nothing else, I looked better and my husband wanted to BD more often :happydance: And that always helps lol


----------



## Uni tsi

Wow, sorry I just blathered on and on about working out for so many posts! I think what happens is I get really anxious and then I focus on these totally inane details to try to squeeze out the anxious thoughts. But wow, I went on a lot about it! Thanks for putting up with me :blush: you ladies are the best <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

I completely agree on the working out thing. That's why I'm not scared anymore. I was tired of putting my life on hold to Ttc.

Tc- I was asking because I have digestion issues too. Doctors could never figure it out and it seems to come and go. It's super frustrating and I was thinking about doing something similar where I try and figure out if it's my body not tolerating something.


----------



## MsH15

Uni DON'T GO!!! You have to keep us updated on your lil bean :0)


----------



## Uni tsi

Thanks MsH :hugs:


----------



## JasmineFrame

So I guess my post didn't post last night but, I worked out yesterday I hated every sec of it I think im going to try to work out 3 days a week and than try to move to 5 days a week. UNI please stay in the group and keep us up to date on ur growing little peanut. Also Uni what brand of test did you use? I bought I clear blue last night they were out of the digital ones so I bought the other kind I can test in 2 days but I think im going to test the day before my AF is suppose to arrive ( idk if I can hold out that long though)


----------



## kmpreston

I'm well impressed with you walk working out. I'm such a slovenly pig at the moment. Once AF arrives this time I might be more motivated. If she arrives. I've got a serious case of symptom spotting going on :haha:


----------



## JasmineFrame

Me too im hoping she doesn't arrive and im expecting but I don't want to hold my breath on that this month I didn't temp I didn't use OPK's so we will see if my relax and it will happen method worked out


----------



## Uni tsi

jasmine, kmp, fingers crossed for both of you! 

jasmine, I used three different types of tests. The first positive came on day DPO 13 with a clearblue digital with weeks estimate. The next day, a clear blue dig with timer countdown gave me a negative, but the frer had a very faint almost invisible line. The next morning, I got a positive result with the regular clear blue digital with the timer countdown. At DPO 9, 10, and 11 I had extra CM compared to usual. I guess, in retrospect, that was a symptom but I dismissed it at the time as wishful thinking. In the future, I think I'll stick with the clear blues with the weeks estimate even though they are more pricey than the other clear blues. I did like that the frer wasn't all or nothing, even though that line was so faint I totally dismissed it at the time, thinking maybe it was just an indent line.

When I woke up today, I almost poas again, just out of habit! I might still do it sometime today cause I'm not having any symptoms at the moment and it makes me feel uncertain. 

I hope everyone is having a lovely day. Jasmine and kmp, keep us updated! I hope this is your month!!!! :dust:


----------



## tcinks

Mrsgreen, I think it's a good idea to try to figure it out yourself if your doctor hasnt been able to! Or at least trying digestive enzymes with meals that cause you trouble, I know people who have done that and it helped a lot. :) 

kmpreston and Jasmine, hoping to see some good news from you ladies soon!

I've been a little off my game today. I didn't sleep well so I stayed in bed longer than usual and didn't get everything finished that I planned. :dohh: Now I'm just laying on the couch watching Netflix. I do have laundry going though, and I did clean the bathroom...so I haven't completely wasted the day. :blush: I wish I had more motivation. Ugh 

On the bright side...tomorrow starts my fertile period!:happydance: So I have that to look forward to. Maybe it's good I have this time to rest in preparation for all that BD.:rofl:


----------



## Uni tsi

lol tcinks I think it's good you rested! You are going to be busy the next several days. It's important to conserve energy :bunny:


----------



## JasmineFrame

tcinks said:


> Mrsgreen, I think it's a good idea to try to figure it out yourself if your doctor hasnt been able to! Or at least trying digestive enzymes with meals that cause you trouble, I know people who have done that and it helped a lot. :)
> 
> kmpreston and Jasmine, hoping to see some good news from you ladies soon!
> 
> I've been a little off my game today. I didn't sleep well so I stayed in bed longer than usual and didn't get everything finished that I planned. :dohh: Now I'm just laying on the couch watching Netflix. I do have laundry going though, and I did clean the bathroom...so I haven't completely wasted the day. :blush: I wish I had more motivation. Ugh
> 
> On the bright side...tomorrow starts my fertile period!:happydance: So I have that to look forward to. Maybe it's good I have this time to rest in preparation for all that BD.:rofl:

Im hoping for good news as well, my boobs are literally killing me which happened last time I got a BFP. If not I will try again next month but I thinks it good that you rested as well make sure your hubby is nice and rested up as well.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sore boobs!? Oh, I'm getting so excited for you! When do you get to test?


----------



## JasmineFrame

Uni tsi said:


> Sore boobs!? Oh, I'm getting so excited for you! When do you get to test?

yea mostly my nipples lol well AF :witch: is suppose to come on the 20th so im trying to wait till next week to test :test: but im nervous about testing and I don't know why


----------



## Uni tsi

Jasmine the longer it goes with symptoms like that, the less you'll need the test to tell you. I have a really good feeling about it!


----------



## Aayla

I wish I could be working out. I was supposed to start a new program but I got sick. 9 days later and I am still coughing. On antibiotics and they are working but it will be awhile before I can work out again. Ugh and it sucks. 

On cd 3 today (Jan 12). I started my letrozole today. I always like today because for me it signals the start of the cycle. I wish I was temping but being sick as me up at all times due to coughing. And when I do get a solid block of sleep I am eventually woken up by coughing so I am not still when I take it. Hopefully this ends soon so I can get at least a week of temping in. This is where having a later O date is a good thing. I'm thankful that I am sick during af and not during my fertile week.


----------



## kmpreston

This cycle all the same symptoms have appeared as when I was pregnant and on the same days! I'll be so so annoyed if I'm not, mainly at my body playing tricks
9dpo today and my main symptoms are
- some nausea
- tingling/slightly sore but constantly erect nipples
- slight cramping 
- increased tiredness

The cramping has been ongoing since I ovulated. The sore boobs has been in and out. I've also had some dizziness on and off today and yesterday

Come on body!


----------



## Aayla

I had much of the same thing last cycle but there were differences. In my bfp I was always tingly or flushed. Like that feeling you are about to get sick days before you do. It lasted nearly all the way to the mc. And oily skin. It was so slick you could see it on my fingers. Those two things didn't happen last cycle despite everything else being identical. So deep down I knew. What sucks is that af and pregnancy symptoms are nearly identical. And I have found that since my mc I get more "pregnancy" symptoms around ovulation and just before af. It sucks.


----------



## MsH15

G'Morning Beautiful Ladies ~ AF has exited stage left and the ovulation wait begins... woke up in an unusually good mode today, but I am NOT complaining. I'm pretty much a morning person, but today I duno, just feels good! :D 

Good Luck and tons of :dust: to *Km* and *Jasmine* many prayers going up for those beautiful :bfp:s

*Tc* that rest will probably do you wonders. :sex: Go get that BFP girl... 

Hope you all have an amazing day! :headspin::fool:


----------



## JasmineFrame

kmpreston said:


> This cycle all the same symptoms have appeared as when I was pregnant and on the same days! I'll be so so annoyed if I'm not, mainly at my body playing tricks
> 9dpo today and my main symptoms are
> - some nausea
> - tingling/slightly sore but constantly erect nipples
> - slight cramping
> - increased tiredness
> 
> The cramping has been ongoing since I ovulated. The sore boobs has been in and out. I've also had some dizziness on and off today and yesterday
> 
> Come on body!

Omg my nips are the same way ( the headlights are always on if you know what I mean) I had some cramping no tiredness but ive been super moody normally before AF I get super sick to my stomach so far known of that :happydance: I hope my body isn't playing trick on me either


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sending tons of baby dust to you Km and jasmine!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Sending tons of baby dust to you Km and jasmine!

Thanks. Not feeling very confident today. Getting spotty. Based on that AF will be here by Sunday &#128555;


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aww I'm sorry km. hugs.


----------



## JasmineFrame

o want to test o bad but I know I shouldn't at least until tomorrow at the earliest... I'm afraid im going to get a BFN


----------



## kmpreston

JasmineFrame said:


> o want to test o bad but I know I shouldn't at least until tomorrow at the earliest... I'm afraid im going to get a BFN

I tested today at 10dpo. BFN. I should know better by now


----------



## c beary83

Hey km. 10dpo is still early. And I had my usual pre af spotting before both of my bfps. Good luck!


----------



## kmpreston

JasmineFrame said:


> o want to test o bad but I know I shouldn't at least until tomorrow at the earliest... I'm afraid im going to get a BFN

I tested today at 10dpo. BFN. I should know better by now


----------



## JasmineFrame

Im gunna test im gunna get a BFP be sad and than I will test again


----------



## tcinks

Hope to see a :bfp: soon!! :)

I've had a pretty good day. Found some good books at the library to read, got a lot of cleaning done around the house for our church group tomorrow...and got called back for a job interview! It would be very part time, like 12-15 hours per week. Front desk check in at a gym. But that would be great for me! It's next Tuesday.

Also..fertile period!! I've been getting tons of cm. Yeahh!!! Finally something to :haha: One thing I'm doing again this cycle that I did both cycles I got my bfp, and didn't do any other cycles because I'm not convinced it makes a difference, is laying in bed after BD with my legs up. I've read women talk about how it helped them...and like I said I did it with my bfps, so it couldn't hurt. ;)

Hope everyone has had a good week. Any fun weekend plans?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I decided to try that too tc! But I can't really be sneaky doubt that lol


----------



## Aayla

I did that with my bfp and didn't with the other cycles. So who knows right? Doesn't hurt to try it again. The only thing I'm not doing this cycle that I did with my bfp is opk's. Just can't afford it (I did the Clear Blue digital) and I hated trying to figure out if the dollar store ones were positive, close to positive etc. 

But we are going back to the same schedule of all 3 days prior to O, Day of O and Day after O (missed one day off that schedule last 2 cycles) and I am fairly certain of my O date so I know we will be able to do that, using preseed (which is amazing if you aren't sure if you get a lot of cm), legs up afterward, either missionary or "doggy" style position (no legs up after this, you just stay in that position for a few min or rest your head down like a half downward dog position). :haha: Oh what we will do to make a baby.


----------



## MsH15

G'morning Ladies :flower: 

*Tc, MrsG* and *Aayla* def can't hurt to try... GL and loads of :dust: Go make those babies girls and enjoy doing it :D 

AFM: two years ago today we got our first and only BFP. Tomorrow is our Anniversary. I thought that I would feel some type of way today, but surprisingly I woke up feeling calm, peaceful and well, happy... I said a lil prayer for our angel and continued with my morning. I think I am just in a place where I just want to feel happy and peaceful and enjoy the life I have. The ache for a baby is still there, VERY strong, but I know that if I keep my faith, do what it is in our control to do or try, and just enjoy life, and be good to others... we WILL get blessed again when it is our time. So here's to staying positive ladies! Have a GREAT day and weekend! XO


----------



## JasmineFrame

I tested last night totally got a BFN I knew it might be to early but now I feel really doubtful that I will get a BFP :(


----------



## kmpreston

JasmineFrame said:


> I tested last night totally got a BFN I knew it might be to early but now I feel really doubtful that I will get a BFP :(

Least we are both in the same boat


----------



## mrs.green2015

Msh- so sorry about today you're in my thoughts!


----------



## JasmineFrame

kmpreston said:


> JasmineFrame said:
> 
> 
> I tested last night totally got a BFN I knew it might be to early but now I feel really doubtful that I will get a BFP :(
> 
> Least we are both in the same boatClick to expand...

Yes exactly Im aching for a another baby but I just don't think it will happen :sad2:


----------



## kmpreston

JasmineFrame said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasmineFrame said:
> 
> 
> I tested last night totally got a BFN I knew it might be to early but now I feel really doubtful that I will get a BFP :(
> 
> Least we are both in the same boatClick to expand...
> 
> Yes exactly Im aching for a another baby but I just don't think it will happen :sad2:Click to expand...

It will. For all of us. It hard but failing to conceive each month is better and easier to cope with than another loss. I'm aching for a baby too


----------



## JasmineFrame

kmpreston said:


> JasmineFrame said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasmineFrame said:
> 
> 
> I tested last night totally got a BFN I knew it might be to early but now I feel really doubtful that I will get a BFP :(
> 
> Least we are both in the same boatClick to expand...
> 
> Yes exactly Im aching for a another baby but I just don't think it will happen :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> It will. For all of us. It hard but failing to conceive each month is better and easier to cope with than another loss. I'm aching for a baby tooClick to expand...


Im kinda on a time limit for babies, I have the breast cancer gene and im going to have a double mastectomy but I want to finish having kids so I can breast feed again and my doctor would like me to have the surgery this summer if im not pregnant so I feel like the summer will be here before you know it and next month is my due date my :angel: baby


----------



## kmpreston

JasmineFrame said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasmineFrame said:
> 
> 
> I tested last night totally got a BFN I knew it might be to early but now I feel really doubtful that I will get a BFP :(
> 
> Least we are both in the same boatClick to expand...
> 
> Yes exactly Im aching for a another baby but I just don't think it will happen :sad2:Click to expand...

It will. For all of us. It hard but failing to conceive each month is better and easier to cope with than another loss. I'm aching for a baby too


----------



## kmpreston

JasmineFrame said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasmineFrame said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasmineFrame said:
> 
> 
> I tested last night totally got a BFN I knew it might be to early but now I feel really doubtful that I will get a BFP :(
> 
> Least we are both in the same boatClick to expand...
> 
> Yes exactly Im aching for a another baby but I just don't think it will happen :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> It will. For all of us. It hard but failing to conceive each month is better and easier to cope with than another loss. I'm aching for a baby tooClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Im kinda on a time limit for babies, I have the breast cancer gene and im going to have a double mastectomy but I want to finish having kids so I can breast feed again and my doctor would like me to have the surgery this summer if im not pregnant so I feel like the summer will be here before you know it and next month is my due date my :angel: babyClick to expand...

Aw that's an additional stress that nobody needs :( how many kids do you have at the moment?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jasmine- I'm so sorry! Would you be open to trying after the surgery if you don't conceive before then (but I'm sure you will and won't have to worry)


----------



## Aayla

So hubby surprised me. He told me that if the letrozole doesn't work he wants to go as far as ivf. We had discussed it awhile ago and chose to move to Scotland with that money (it is $16,000 for one try). But scotland was put on the back burner due to some logistics. But it was never off completely. With the mc and such we haven't discussed it much. 
But yesterday he said he is thinking of going back to my work for my parents. It is way more money than his current job which is a go no where type but a lot more stress and many more hours. My dad is a workaholic and pretty much expects that of his employees. 
But hubby wants to give me the life he thinks I deserve and wants to start putting away for ivf if we need it. If not then we will have some wicked savings and maybe can get a house. 
But ivf means I have to lose a lot of weight. Over 100 lbs. They won't accept anyone with a bmi over 30. So much to think about. 

I agree that I would rather not conceive ever month than go through multiple losses. I know someone who is on her third pregnancy in a row. Her last 2 ended in early losses and they were back to back. I don't know how she does it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- wow I knew it was a lot but I didn't realize it was that much and I didn't realize there was a bmi limit. I'm confident you won't have to though!


----------



## Aayla

Yeah. The college of surgeons has put it that no one with a bmi over 30 can get ivf outside of a hospital. Except hospitals don't do ivf. They are only done in private clinics by fertility specialists. At least here in BC Canada. In some ways I understand. Fat pushes the organs into different positions and it an be hard to do egg retrieval. Not impossible but it makes it far more difficult to have to go through so much fat. Also lots of fertility drugs are fat soluble like clomid. The more fat you have the more the fat absorbs it and the less it gets to where it needs to be. 
So we are going to plan for it but still keep doing what we are doing. I am sure we won't have to go that far too.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So much i didn't know. Are you trying to loose weight now?


----------



## Aayla

Yes. I have been sick for nearly 2 weeks so I haven't been to work out. I, used to work out all the time, but then I got paranoid about it causing a miscarriage so I stopped when we went into full time ttc. Combined with the depression of losing my job it was easy to fall into a rutt. But then I had a mc anyway. 
So I got a new program for christmas and I wanted to start last week but I got sick. 
So now I am waiting to get better where I can work out. I did a decent grocery shop the other day so we have some good food on hand. But I will be starting a program in full as soon as I can workout.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Being sick is the worst! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tcinks

That is so wonderful of your husband! I mean, obviously like you said, it would be ideal not to have to go that route, but the fact that he's willing to make those sacrifices is so great. :)

I have been so slacking in the exercise department. Ugh. That gym membership is just going to waste!


----------



## Uni tsi

It's times like these I wish I knew you ladies in rl so we could be work out buddies too. I totally slacked going on Friday. Although, to make up for it I found a phone app that took me through a series of exercises that used body weight and that felt pretty good. Some of them were HARD though, like a one legged plank. 

If you don't do anything else today, do a plank! Try holding it for 15 seconds. I would love to be able to do a two minute plank. Like, I would say to myself "wow I'm in good shape" but I'm stuck with 15 seconds for now. Still, I guess at least it makes me efficient :haha:

Aayla, I hope you feel better soon! Two weeks is a long time to feel under the weather.


----------



## tcinks

Good for you Uni! I might try planking. :)

So shortly after my last post, I got my lazy butt out of bed and went to the gym :rofl: Seriously just needed to give myself a kick in the pants. I only worked out for like 35 minutes, but that's better than nothing! I might do some videos here at home too.


----------



## Uni tsi

Good job going to the gym! :bodyb: 35 min is a very respectable amount of time to have been there. :thumbup:


----------



## Aayla

35 min is great! Most of the workouts I do are 30 min. I have had great results. Working out for hours on end is a thing of the past. Get in, get out.


----------



## mrs.green2015

35 is fantastic! Good job girl!


----------



## kmpreston

AF got me :(


----------



## kmpreston

AF got me :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

So sorry km :( hopefully next cycle is it!


----------



## tcinks

kmpreston said:


> AF got me :(

Sorry dear :hugs: That stinks.


----------



## tcinks

How is everyone else doing?

Uni, how are you feeling? Any news?

I am fairly certain I ovulated yesterday. I had about a week of varying degrees of fertile cm, then last night it turned tacky. And more today. We didn't dtd as much as I'd hoped, but still quite a bit. 



Let's see how far into this tww I actually wait to test...:haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

So exciting tc! Can't wait until you test. What days did you get to bd? 

I haven't ovulated and I'm grumpy about it. Lol if we don't catch the egg this month I'm totally ok with it since we weren't officially trying. BUT I am going to be upset if I don't ovulate.


----------



## tcinks

Ugh. I hope you O! I think there was a cycle or two when I didn't right after the loss.

We BD every other day from when af left until ovulation. I meant to do it the day after ovulation too, but we have just been a little busy. I hope it waa enough!


----------



## Uni tsi

FX for both you ladies! :dust:

I'm doing ok. I've been put on metformin cause my fasting glucose levels are a little high and I had GD last time. Generally I don't like the idea of being on meds, but everything I've read about metformin is really reassuring. I guess it's used a lot for PCOS, helps with fertility in general and it apparently even helps the bean stay sticky although I'm not sure by what mechanism. After two days it has brought my morning numbers down to normal range so it's working great. So far, it has only one unfortunate side effect, which seems to be it's flushing the extra sugar out of my system. To avoid tmi, let's just say it is flushing so I am flushing, if you get my drift. It was bad enough yesterday I couldn't go to the gym! But, it's a little better today, and they say I'll get over it soon as my body adjusts. 

Other than that, there's really nothing to report. It's not always the case, but I feel ok today. Optimistic. I have my first scan two weeks from today. 

Although I'm lurking more than usual, this is still my favorite thread <3 I hope everyone is having a beautiful day and staying warm!


----------



## JasmineFrame

kmpreston said:


> JasmineFrame said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasmineFrame said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasmineFrame said:
> 
> 
> I tested last night totally got a BFN I knew it might be to early but now I feel really doubtful that I will get a BFP :(
> 
> Least we are both in the same boatClick to expand...
> 
> Yes exactly Im aching for a another baby but I just don't think it will happen :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> It will. For all of us. It hard but failing to conceive each month is better and easier to cope with than another loss. I'm aching for a baby tooClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Im kinda on a time limit for babies, I have the breast cancer gene and im going to have a double mastectomy but I want to finish having kids so I can breast feed again and my doctor would like me to have the surgery this summer if im not pregnant so I feel like the summer will be here before you know it and next month is my due date my :angel: babyClick to expand...
> 
> Aw that's an additional stress that nobody needs :( how many kids do you have at the moment?Click to expand...

I have one 4 year little boy


----------



## JasmineFrame

So AF came like 5 days early wtf???!!! so frustrating I though it could be implantion bleeding because it was a lot lighter than my normal AF so I have been about it online. IDK why but I have this feeling that I am pregnant but all signs are telling me im not


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jasmine- is it full on AF at this point or just spotting?

Tc- every other day up to ovulation is definantly enough!! Can't wait to see your test. I haven't ovulated since my mc in early November. 

Uni-sorry you're having negative side effects for now but it's all for the baby. And will be worth it!


----------



## JasmineFrame

mrs.green2015 said:


> Jasmine- is it full on AF at this point or just spotting?
> 
> Tc- every other day up to ovulation is definantly enough!! Can't wait to see your test. I haven't ovulated since my mc in early November.
> 
> Uni-sorry you're having negative side effects for now but it's all for the baby. And will be worth it!

It started out like spotting than it got heavier now spotting again not like my regular cycle and the first day was painful when I was spotting which is not normal either. I made a doctors appointment for next week


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pain is never good. I'm sorry Hun. Hope the doc gives you some answers.


----------



## kmpreston

I have some little memes to share with you but I have a feeling the photos might flip and I don't know how to fix that!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kmpreston

Number one didn't flip!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 135.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kmpreston

Going for the hat trick. This one puts all my current feelings into one sentence
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 79.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love those! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JasmineFrame

did a 45 min lunch work out and I dare say I enjoyed it for the first time ever I enjoyed working out I hated going initially but I wanna work out later tonight.


----------



## Uni tsi

Wow those first two made me laugh and that third one is such a beautiful sentiment. I especially relate to wanting to slap people who say "everything happens for a reason." I'm still giggling about it five minutes later.


----------



## tcinks

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nancy-after-ov-why-doesnt-everybody-know.html

I wanted to share this with you girls. It talks about using your heart rate to help determine if you're pregnant (obviously not foolproof), it's something I've never thought about before. But it'll give me something to do in this tww. :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tc- 2dpo right? I read somewhere it detets ovulation and can tell you super super early? Like heart rate never goes down after ovulation or something?


----------



## Uni tsi

Oh wow that is super interesting! When I get home from the gym I'll check my fitbit... if true, this really revolutionizes things


----------



## mrs.green2015

Let us know uni! Would be very cool. 

So it doesn't look like I ovulated. I'm getting really discouraged at this point. I didn't really even want to concieve this cycle. I just wanted to ovulate! If I don't that makes 3 cycles I didn't. Idk what to do at this point.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Let us know uni! Would be very cool.
> 
> So it doesn't look like I ovulated. I'm getting really discouraged at this point. I didn't really even want to concieve this cycle. I just wanted to ovulate! If I don't that makes 3 cycles I didn't. Idk what to do at this point.

Definitely get in to the doctors if you don't this month


----------



## Aayla

mrs.green2015 said:


> Let us know uni! Would be very cool.
> 
> So it doesn't look like I ovulated. I'm getting really discouraged at this point. I didn't really even want to concieve this cycle. I just wanted to ovulate! If I don't that makes 3 cycles I didn't. Idk what to do at this point.


Go to the doctors. I highly recommend femara/letrozole. That is what I am on. The doc might put you on clomid but letrozole is better as it doesn't have as many side effects. Clomid also thins the lining if the uterus which is counter productive to what we need.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies. I just don't want to head "just keep waiting it'll happen" or "how do you know you haven't ovulated? You probably have"


----------



## Aayla

This is why we temp and chart. Bring in your charts and show him. While it is possible to ovulate without a spike pattern it is rare unless you are not consistent with you time taking. I had this one month and it was proven I ovulated with a progesterone test. 
But every month since that I ovulated there was a shift I could see.


----------



## mrs.green2015

This is the second month I've temped so I've neever seen a spike after ovulation. I hope it happens the next couple days so we'll see.


----------



## Aayla

I looked at your charts and I don't see ovulation in either. This one there is still time, it may be late. But it does look like the last one was anovulatory. :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- thank you for looking! I'm keeping positive this month. But prepared for the worst.


----------



## tcinks

Ugh. Mrsgreen I'm sorry. Yes, stay optimistic!

When I really think about, I honestly don't know if I'm actually ovulating either. I just assume I am by just how I feel and the different stages of CM. That was totally reliable before but maybe it's not now... :/


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tc-are you using opks or temping?


----------



## Uni tsi

Mrsgreen... :hugs: I agree with Aayla! Show your charts to the docs. There is a lot that can be tried :flow:

my fitbit report: I did have a spike in RHR with O, then it fell with a sharp dip right around implantation and has been hovering around my normal RHR ever since, declining slightly everyday. I think based on the spike, O might have been one day later than I had thought it was based on CM. 

I think RHR increase as a symptom to monitor might work for some women but not others. I wish I had more data to see if there's a different pattern most months. I notice some women who don't have increased RHR are getting a little freaked out that so many other women are getting it. I've tried to reassure them. I'm glad I'm in a positive place right now in my own head, cause I can see why it could be worrisome. I think it's really just something that starts for some early and for others it's later on. For me, I think the cardio I've been doing lately has lowered my RHR more than hormones might have increased it. I do notice that my heart rate goes up during exertion more than before. Last time, my spin instructor knew I was pregnant a week before I did because I was more flushed during class than normal.


----------



## Aayla

TC - if you aren't temping I highly suggest you do. It's the only way to know for sure (other than progesterone tests). CM can be very decieving. I don't have a lot of ewcm that is noticeable but I ovulate. It's why I use preseed. 

I wish I was temping this month, but I am pretty sure my cats stole my thermometer. I have a cat that has been stealing stuff but I can never find it. She stole one of my bras. eventually she gave it back, to my hubby :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol that's so funny about your cat! Cats have such personalities I love it.


----------



## Uni tsi

Aayla, that cracked me up so hard about your cat. And I thought mine was naughty! lol You need to find that stash spot :haha:


----------



## JasmineFrame

Can anyone explain chart to me and how you do it? Like do you stick the thermometer in ur vag? Im clueless


----------



## kmpreston

JasmineFrame said:


> Can anyone explain chart to me and how you do it? Like do you stick the thermometer in ur vag? Im clueless

Essentially it's this
1) download fertility friend app
2) pick the time you most regularly get up. That's when you have to temp every day. So you may need a temp alarm
3) buy a basal body temperature thermometer - they measure temp to two decimal places which is MUCH more accurate 
4) temp as soon as you wake up - pre pee, pre standing up. Can be done orally or vaginally, doesn't make a huge difference 
5) record whatever temperature you get, regardless of if it doesn't look right. Never repeat at temperature


----------



## c beary83

Hi everyone. Sorry I've been MIA. Been feeling a bit down. Oh well. New month, new hopes :flower:

It will possibly be my last natural cycle before trying clomid again so fingers crossed.

I've tried temping this cycle. Would you girls say I've ovulated? We're supposed to be :sex: tonight and I really can't be bothered :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.png
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kmpreston

c beary83 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I've been MIA. Been feeling a bit down. Oh well. New month, new hopes :flower:
> 
> It will possibly be my last natural cycle before trying clomid again so fingers crossed.
> 
> I've tried temping this cycle. Would you girls say I've ovulated? We're supposed to be :sex: tonight and I really can't be bothered :wacko:

Possibly but you should really temp from day 1 if you're wanting to see a clear pattern


----------



## c beary83

I know, but my temps when I'm on my period are always erratic so I never bother


----------



## JasmineFrame

kmpreston said:


> JasmineFrame said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain chart to me and how you do it? Like do you stick the thermometer in ur vag? Im clueless
> 
> Essentially it's this
> 1) download fertility friend app
> 2) pick the time you most regularly get up. That's when you have to temp every day. So you may need a temp alarm
> 3) buy a basal body temperature thermometer - they measure temp to two decimal places which is MUCH more accurate
> 4) temp as soon as you wake up - pre pee, pre standing up. Can be done orally or vaginally, doesn't make a huge difference
> 5) record whatever temperature you get, regardless of if it doesn't look right. Never repeat at temperatureClick to expand...

Thank you so much !!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jasmine- km did an amazing job explaining the only thing I will add is I suggest temping vaginally if you sleep with your mouth open or have been known too. They make temps really erratic. I sleep with my mouth open so I temp vaginally.


----------



## Aayla

c beary83 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I've been MIA. Been feeling a bit down. Oh well. New month, new hopes :flower:
> 
> It will possibly be my last natural cycle before trying clomid again so fingers crossed.
> 
> I've tried temping this cycle. Would you girls say I've ovulated? We're supposed to be :sex: tonight and I really can't be bothered :wacko:


I don't see a clear shift unfortunately. So I would have to say no. At least on paper. It's possible you did but unless you get progesterone test there is no clear way of knowing. I once had a cycle where there was no real shift but I ovulated. But my progesterone was low that month so it likely didn't show on my chart.


----------



## mrs.green2015

How's everyone doing? It's been quite these last few days!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> How's everyone doing? It's been quite these last few days!

CD7 here do nothing exciting going on. Have a kidney infection (they think) after they ruled out an ectopic with a pregnancy test (like I hadn't already done one)
Feeling pretty miserable about the whole baby thing at the moment


----------



## Aayla

cd15. I should ovulate very soon. either cd 17,18 or 19. I used to be right on schedule on cd 17 but after the mc it shifted to cd19. Last cycle i didn't temp or use opk's so I'm not sure when I did. i put it at cd18 just to put it in the middle of my possible days. I am using opk's now as I lost my thermometer (or one of my cats stole it) so I will have more of an idea when I will. 

I'm getting excited because this is it. In 5 days I will be in my TWW and by then it is out of my hands.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry km. I had a kidney infection before and it's miserably painful. I'm sorry. Good news is the meds they gave me started working quickly. Hope you feel better soon. 

Ttc sucks. Especially that first week and a half. Hugs.


----------



## JasmineFrame

I have a doctors appointment today to talk about my crazy cycles after my D&C and talk about what we can do to help me conceive. I have been using my OPKS and last night I got a flashing smiley face which mean im in the peak fertitity so we BD last night I also ordered pre-seed and progesterone cream and a good thermometer to track my temps


----------



## tcinks

Keep us posted on how the doctors visit goes. And yay for getting a positive opk! :)

I'm trying to wait until friday to test. Should be 10 or 11 dpo. I haven't been crazy symptom spotting like I promised I wouldn't, but I've been having pregnancy dreams!! And the only time I've had pregnancy dreams in the past is when I've actually been pregnant!! Ugh. So now getting all worked up. Trying not to obsess over it...but it's getting hard. Friday needs to hurry up!! :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jasmine- the flashing smiley is high fertility. The solid smiley is peak. 

Tc- can't wait to see your test! 

Afm- I had a huge temp rise yesterday so I thought I ovulated but now it's pretty normal. Idk if I did or not. I guess we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## JasmineFrame

doctors appointment went well I have an ultra sound to make sure my uterus is good after my D&C


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jasmine- I'm sure you've said but I don't remember. What's going on with your cycles? And when was your d&c?


----------



## MsH15

Hi Ladies - Been out of it lately... We decided to wait on the specialist stuff for right now since it will ultimately break the bank for us... a lil discouraged So, no temping, no monitoring or checking.. just straight getting it in the old fashioned way.. lol *shrugs* at least not this cycle. May pick it all up again in a month or two. I think I am just going to focus on picking back up some of things I enjoy doing. I got a new camera for Christmas so I am going to get back into my photography a lil here and there, finishing up a crochet blanket I started before Christmas (almost done), still working out, cleaning out closets and getting rid of unnecessary clutter, studying for a certification test I need to take for work, and even thinking about picking up my flute again and getting some lessons... Just keeping myself busy with positive things to keep my mind off of wanting a baby. Maybe being distracted will help it happen on it's own *shrugs* who knows... 

Hope you ladies are all doing well... Haven't been posting but I have been lurking to check on you all. XoXo Mel

**Side note** I breed Rottweilers :dog: and just had a litter in September. My two mated today... So the count down begins to puppies again... If only it were that easy for me.. LOL But that is just another positive thing to keep me busy and get my _kinda_ baby fix :-k


----------



## MsH15

kmpreston said:


> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing? It's been quite these last few days!
> 
> CD7 here do nothing exciting going on. Have a kidney infection (they think) after they ruled out an ectopic with a pregnancy test (like I hadn't already done one)
> Feeling pretty miserable about the whole baby thing at the momentClick to expand...

*Km* I'm so with you.... Not giving up just a lil discouraged, frustrated, and impatient... It will pass, but here now just the same. :?


----------



## JasmineFrame

mrs.green2015 said:


> Jasmine- I'm sure you've said but I don't remember. What's going on with your cycles? And when was your d&c?

I had my D&C in August and my cycles were 28 days prior to the D&C now they are 34-35 days than last cycle it was 30 days. I started using OPKs again and im still ovulating around when I would for a 28 day cycle. My doctor wants to make sure my uterus lining is ok


----------



## mrs.green2015

So sorry jasmine. It's like it never ends does it?


----------



## tcinks

Girls I'm going crazy! Tested today with a FRER and :bfn: I know it's still early but I'm so sad now. :( It's been almost 8 months since Selah and I thought I'd be well into another pregnancy by now.

I don't know if I told you all this, but DH and I took foster parenting class last summer. We had always planned to foster and adopt, even before our losses, but now I want to even more. We said we would TTC for a few months and if nothing happened, we would really focus on fostering for awhile. Well...I'm ready now (if I'm not pregnant this cycle) but DH isn't. He wants to keep trying. Of course, he's not the one going through all the hormones and disappointment every month seeing those :bfn: and having AF show up. Ugh. I just want children in our home. It was never supposed to be this big empty house for so long.

I could be getting all worked up for nothing, I know there's still hope for this cycle. Any of you have better luck with testing later in the day rather than first thing in the morning? I've read a lot of women do...although all my other positive tests always came in the morning. :/ Why is having a baby so hard for some of us and so easy for others :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Aayla

I wish I could answer that. I don't know why. I wish I knew why it was so easy for some and hard for others. 

We looked at adoption as well. We weren't allowed to pursue it while TTC. And once we were done TTC we had mandatory counselling to attend to in order to deal with the grief of losing the potential bio child. and then we were told that even if we did all that and passed our homestudy that we would still likely be looked over because we rent a small apt and don't make a lot of money. 

I always wanted to adopt. Even before i knew about my fertility issues. My dad and aunt are adopted and my dad (technically my step dad) adopted me and my sis after he married our mom. It's in our family. But nope that dream is gone. 

Our only hope for kids is to get pregnant. Our plan is to go all the way through IVF if we need to. but fx we don't have to.


----------



## MsH15

Oh *Tc* I'm so sorry your feeling blue. I can def relate, especially lately. I often ask myself the same thing: Why so hard for some us and cake for others? And why do women who don't even want to be mothers blink and get pregnant and women who would give their right arm to be mother's have so many trials and tribulations? But I suppose that is just part of nature. <-- No comfort at all, I know... but tbh, I try to believe and remind myself that some of our journey's are more difficult to prepare us for something much bigger, much greater than we could even imagine right now in this moment. I honestly believe that all of us have the natural Mother gene in us and in some way our passion for children will be a gift to the world in some form at some time. *Tc* You will be a fantastic mother to any child who is brought into your world. I saw *Aayla* mention they were not able to pursue adoption while ttc, is that true for all situations? And does that apply to fostering as well? because if not why not ntnp and go from there while fostering? that will satisfy both you and DH's needs and wants, right?


----------



## c beary83

Aww. I'm sorry tinks :hugs:

I got bfn today too - ignore the ticker I'm either 9/10 dpo so feeling out. 

Fostering sounds like a great idea!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tc- I think we're all feeling similar lately. I'm so so so sorry. I really hope it turns into a bfp. What dpo are you?

I got AF this morning... After a 23 day cycle. And although FF says j ovulated I just don't think I did.


----------



## MsH15

MrsG - So sorry love. I know it's so frustrating. Hang in there girly :hugs:


----------



## kmpreston

We are all definitely feeling blue at the moment:cry:

Update on me: I have kidney stones

The infection has gone which is fortunate as I am going to ovulate in the next 6 days and plan to have sex on all of them!


----------



## Aayla

MrsG....I am inclined to agree with you. If you did ovulate that is an impossibly short LP. Are you going to go to the doc to discuss fetility meds? Maybe get them to do a progesterone test this cycle. They usually do it on cd21 as a start to see if you are ovulating. I had a number of 12 on my first test. Low but it meant I ovulated. The next month I did opk's and it showed I O on cd17. So I changed the test day to 7dpo (which is what it is supposed to be). But if you don't know for sure you start with cd21 and go from there. If your number is under 10 then it means you didn't O. 

Afm: I couldn't test opk yesterday as I ran out of tests and couldn't get to a store. So irritating. Tested today and it was negative. So I think i missed seeing the surge. We have been doing it everyday so I know we didn't miss it in that sense. But I was using them so I could try and pin point ovulation as I couldn't temp this month. 
I have ewcm on cd 18 but I am not sure. I thought I saw a little when I went to the bathroom but I have a hard time really checking. Amd what I saw wasn't enough to confirm. I put it on my chart though. 
I have been really crampy. If I didn't know my schedule I would think I was getting af.


----------



## Aayla

I am in the tww now. End of 2dpo as I write this. Feel very off today. Like my world somehow titled but I have no idea what caused it. I feel like a shift happened or is happening but I can't pin point what it is. So frustrating. I hate this blah off feeling.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- looks like you have a good chance this month! When are you planning to test?


----------



## Aayla

I would like to hold out until af is late. I always spot 1-2 days prior so if that doesn't happen then I will test. But I have also said that if I get different symptoms then I may test early. Af is due Feb 14. 

Oh but there is a part of me that wants to start at 10dpo. :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Even 10dpo is awesome! I'm on cd 5 and I'm dying to poas of some kind! Lol


----------



## JasmineFrame

I'm sorry everyone is feeling so blue at the moment I def went through that! Luckily things can turn around I have currently looked into fostering and adoption because I just really want my son to have a sibling. I have also started eating healthier and I have lost some weight which has been nice to see on the scale.


----------



## mrs.green2015

What does the adoption And fostering process entail?


----------



## JasmineFrame

I have been looking into adoption agencies and they send you information through the mail. My husband isn't really invested into adoption just yet because he still wants to keep trying


----------



## Aayla

At 2dpo I felt very off. Like a weird shift happened. My world was suddenly tilted (metaphorically not physically) and I had no idea what was causing it. It's like I had a sixth sense something was about to change or has changed but because it wasn't there in my face I couldn't pin point what it was. sort of like a glitch in the matrix. lol It was so hard to concentrate that day.

I'm 4dpo and feeling ok now. I still don't know what caused the shift but that sense is sort of gone. It wasn't an ominous feeling...I just felt different. So far no symptoms. I know I should expect any but I had symptoms at 3dpo last time I had a bfp...so it is so hard to not compare every cycle with that one.


----------



## tcinks

Hey ladies! I need to catch up on how everyone is doing, I've had a busy few days. I started a new fulltime job this week, it's only temporary but could turn more permanent. We'll see. :)

But DH and I talked the other night and he agreed to move forward with the foster care process! :happydance: I think we'll still be ttc for another month while we are going through the licensing, but if if I'm not pregnant by then, we'll be all set to have a child placed with us. Yay yay yay! I finally have something to look forward to again. :)


----------



## Aayla

That's awesome Tcinks! 

Afm: 5 dpo today. 2 symptoms have popped up from my previous bfp that haven't popped up in my last 2 cycles. These were the 2 I was looking for. Tingly/flushed feeling on my skin and oily skin on my face. 

I wasn't going to but I may test early. In about 5 days.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tc- yay!!! That's amazing. So happy for you. 

Aayla- can't wait to see your test! 

I'm on cd 6... Just waiting....


----------



## Aayla

ah the wait to ovulate. I go back and forth on which is worse..the wait to O or the TWW. lol


----------



## kmpreston

Waiting to ovulate is worst for me

I'm on CD 16 now and my OPK is still not quite positive. 

I'm not going to ovulate til CD 19 now which is so annoying - the last three cycles, since starting clomid I've ovulated on days 18, 17, 16, 17. 
it's concerning me that it's getting later again when I'm on the same dose and taking it on the same days as the last few months 

We have been very good about BD but DH always runs out of steam after 5 days - so far we have done 3 days but there are still 5 more to do now that I'm ovulating late :(


----------



## Aayla

kmpreston said:


> Waiting to ovulate is worst for me
> 
> I'm on CD 16 now and my OPK is still not quite positive.
> 
> I'm not going to ovulate til CD 19 now which is so annoying - the last three cycles, since starting clomid I've ovulated on days 18, 17, 16, 17.
> it's concerning me that it's getting later again when I'm on the same dose and taking it on the same days as the last few months
> 
> We have been very good about BD but DH always runs out of steam after 5 days - so far we have done 3 days but there are still 5 more to do now that I'm ovulating late :(


I totally understand. my first cycle on letrozole I didn't O but the next 2 I did and on cd17. My 3rd cycle was a bfp but ended in mc. But my O date changed to cd19 on my first normal cycle after the mc. I didn't track the next cycle as i needed to de-stress but based on cm it was cd18 or 19. This cycle was also cd19 but maybe a day later as I couldn't track my temps this month as well. I fear it is getting later without my knowing. Or I didn't O at all.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry km. My DH always runs out of steam too. I try not to stay anything about ovulating or baby making. I just try to make him think I just really want it.


----------



## kmpreston

Well I'm definitely ovulating now! The super dark one is today but I think my surge started yesterday. So it's either tonight or tomorrow (day 17 or 18 so not too bad)

However DH has just gone to a football match so it's gonna have to be late late sex!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Late late sex is still sex! Get it girl!


----------



## MsH15

Hey ladies, random question: do any of you experience sweaty palms as a pms symptom or shortly after O window? 

My hands have been extremely sweaty the last couple days and that is really unusual for me since they are never sweaty or clammy... so I was just curious if anyone else has this happen out of the blue ?????


----------



## JasmineFrame

has anyone every used pergesterone cream I started using it and my face has been breaking out bad


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've taken perscription progesterone it definitely has side effects. Acne wasn't one of mine but that doesn't mean it couldn't.


----------



## Aayla

Ms...I have not had sweaty palms as a symptom.but everyone is different. 

Afm: I got my progesterone level back. 78. My bfp cycle was 69. Last cycle was 20. While progesterone doesn't really tell you if you are pregnant I am optimistic. As much as I want to test I will be waiting until sunday when I am 10dpo.


----------



## JasmineFrame

I'm 8dpo right now no symptoms really I cant test till the 18th which is really long time away i dont feel pregnant though


----------



## mrs.green2015

Why can't you test until the 18th? When is AF due?


----------



## JasmineFrame

mrs.green2015 said:


> Why can't you test until the 18th? When is AF due?

The 18th (if my cycles stays at 30 days ) AF is due for me if its 28 days than its due the 12th my cycle length has changed a lot since my D&C


----------



## Uni tsi

Ladies I was thinking of you today and hoping you're doing well :dust:


----------



## Aayla

I totally caved and tested yesterday and today. I'm calling it bfn but some see something in the pic. I do too, at least yesterdays. I'm waiting at least 2 days to test again though. Here are the pics.

1st pic is yesterday (7 dpo I think but I could be as far as 9)
2nd pic today (8 dpo but could be as far as 10)
 



Attached Files:







7 DPO.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8









8 DPO.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> I totally caved and tested yesterday and today. I'm calling it bfn but some see something in the pic. I do too, at least yesterdays. I'm waiting at least 2 days to test again though. Here are the pics.
> 
> 1st pic is yesterday (7 dpo I think but I could be as far as 9)
> 2nd pic today (8 dpo but could be as far as 10)

Somethings catching my eye but I'm not convinced yet!

Afm I'm now 3 dpo. DH tried and failed on the day after O (and the day after that) so I hope I did O when I think I did :dohh:

If we don't catch this month we are having a break next month as we are going Florida in April and I don't want to risk it with Zika

Also been given three more months of clomid so pressures off a bit 

Feeling very tired and dizzy today but it's too early for symptoms. Must be coming down with something


----------



## kmpreston

Update from me 
5dpo and I've had a small amount of spotting today. Never happened before and I've tracked 18 cycles!

I have everything crossed


----------



## Aayla

FX for you

today and yesterday I had the worst heartburn. I got motion sickness from having sex, of all things. :haha: and when we went to bed my hubby's movements kept shaking the bed and also gave me motion sickness. When I went to the store I could barely get there and back as I just wanted to hurl. I am taking it all as good signs. I do wish I knew for sure when I ovulated. The earliest I am is 11 dpo (which is what I have FF set to) but the latest is 13 dpo and that is day that I got a bfp last time. (BFN, no hints of a line the 2 days before).

all tests so far have been technically negative. I read on another post that if I didn't want to be pregnant and I got these tests I would have been fine with the result and tossed them. lol 

so many women I see get a positive at 9/10 dpo but because of my cycle length and longer LP I don't seem to get them until 13/14 dpo. Makes for some horrendous waiting.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km and aayla- so excited for you!! Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> FX for you
> 
> today and yesterday I had the worst heartburn. I got motion sickness from having sex, of all things. :haha: and when we went to bed my hubby's movements kept shaking the bed and also gave me motion sickness. When I went to the store I could barely get there and back as I just wanted to hurl. I am taking it all as good signs. I do wish I knew for sure when I ovulated. The earliest I am is 11 dpo (which is what I have FF set to) but the latest is 13 dpo and that is day that I got a bfp last time. (BFN, no hints of a line the 2 days before).
> 
> all tests so far have been technically negative. I read on another post that if I didn't want to be pregnant and I got these tests I would have been fine with the result and tossed them. lol
> 
> so many women I see get a positive at 9/10 dpo but because of my cycle length and longer LP I don't seem to get them until 13/14 dpo. Makes for some horrendous waiting.

How long is your LP? They aren't supposed to go longer than 14 days so maybe you always O later? 

Fingers crossed the nausea is a good sign!


----------



## Aayla

I have a 16-18 day lp. I used to O on cd17 and have a 35 day cycle but after the mc it shift to cd19. But the last 2 cycles I didn't temp. The first was by choice because I just didn't want to stress about anything (turns out it was new friends causing stress so we got rid of them). 

This cycle my thermometer went missing for awhile and when I found it it no longer worked right. So I have been going off of cm and I always confirm O happened with a progesterone test 7 dpo ( of about when I think i ovulated). There is no way I ovulated later than cd 19 this time as my progesterone was quite high. Any later and it wouldn't have been so high when I got to cd 26. 

Last cycle was only 34 days but all my other cycles have bee 35 except my anovulatory one which was 30.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> I have a 16-18 day lp. I used to O on cd17 and have a 35 day cycle but after the mc it shift to cd19. But the last 2 cycles I didn't temp. The first was by choice because I just didn't want to stress about anything (turns out it was new friends causing stress so we got rid of them).
> 
> This cycle my thermometer went missing for awhile and when I found it it no longer worked right. So I have been going off of cm and I always confirm O happened with a progesterone test 7 dpo ( of about when I think i ovulated). There is no way I ovulated later than cd 19 this time as my progesterone was quite high. Any later and it wouldn't have been so high when I got to cd 26.
> 
> Last cycle was only 34 days but all my other cycles have bee 35 except my anovulatory one which was 30.

At least you know what's going on but that's very unusual. Fingers crossed for a BFP today


----------



## Aayla

my latest test. about 12 dpo (and the way this is progressing I am almost positive this is the case). I believe I see something in person and when I zoom in on the pic on my computer I definitely do but the camera just doesn't seem to pick it up. Hopefully someone else sees what I see.
 



Attached Files:







12 DPO.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Uni tsi

Aayla, I can't see it in the photo, but remember how I wouldn't even post mine cause it was too faint to show up in pix? So faint, I thought I was imagining it. So, if you see something there, even if it's really faint, I would definitely say it's worth paying attention to!

When are you going to test again? I'm feeling excited for you!


----------



## Aayla

I am testing again tomorrow. I have one frer left and then a CB digi with weeks estimator. Tomorrow I will use the FRER and then on Friday I will use the digi.


----------



## Uni tsi

:happydance: Post those too! I have a good feeling for you


----------



## Aayla

Will do :D


----------



## mrs.green2015

Can't wait to see more test!!


----------



## Aayla

tested today. 13dpo. not even a hint. not even picture taking worthy. very much a BFN. I am pretty sure I am out. I am 3-4 days away from af. while I still have some symptoms I am almost positive I am out now. 

Yes, i know that I am not truly out until af shows and I will wait impatiently for her to do so. I just want this cycle to be over with now. If she is late I will use the CB digi. but I have a feeling she will be right on time. 

If she shows we have decided to take a break from TTC for a few months. I've been so focused on this to the exclusion of all else. and I'm tired of having sex on a schedule. I've gained a lot of weight since I first started this and I need to get that down again but I can't seem to meld the two lives together. I think there is that fear I will miscarry again. Somewhat irrational, I know, but it is stopping me in my tracks. 

and so now I wait.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> tested today. 13dpo. not even a hint. not even picture taking worthy. very much a BFN. I am pretty sure I am out. I am 3-4 days away from af. while I still have some symptoms I am almost positive I am out now.
> 
> Yes, i know that I am not truly out until af shows and I will wait impatiently for her to do so. I just want this cycle to be over with now. If she is late I will use the CB digi. but I have a feeling she will be right on time.
> 
> If she shows we have decided to take a break from TTC for a few months. I've been so focused on this to the exclusion of all else. and I'm tired of having sex on a schedule. I've gained a lot of weight since I first started this and I need to get that down again but I can't seem to meld the two lives together. I think there is that fear I will miscarry again. Somewhat irrational, I know, but it is stopping me in my tracks.
> 
> and so now I wait.

Your symptoms still sound good but at least if AF does come you're prepared for it

We are taking next month off TTC if we didn't catch last time. 20 months of scheduled sex is far too much for anyone!


----------



## Aayla

Hey all. How is everyone. The forums seem so quiet. No one is really talking on any if the threads I am on. So weird.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm good. Cd 16 waiting for a positive opk. It was close yesterday so I'm hoping its positive today. 

Aayla- I see AF hasn't shown. Have you taken another test?


----------



## Aayla

I caved and did the digi but it was negative but it doesn't have as much sensitivity. No sign of af yet. If she is coming I will start spotting today or tomorrow. I am holding out now. Because I know once I spend the money on another test she will come. Lol so only 2 more days to get through. If I have no spotting today or tomorrow I will test 

Nausea is strong though.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol it always happens like that doesn't it?! Well I hope she stays away from you. 

My opk was lighter this morning with FMU. But smu has been best for me. So I'll test in an hour and see what it says. I'm so worried it's going down again and I won't ovulate again. I know it's not rational but I'm terrified to test lol


----------



## kmpreston

I'm now 9dpo. Spotting happened on 5&6 dpo
Dizzy intermittently
Exhausted
Nauseous. Gagging if I try to hold anything none food in my mouth (like a pen) 
Boobs have been a little sore
Totally off chocolate 
Lots of creamy cm which isn't normal 

But BFN today and yesterday. I did have a test that dried with a faint line at 7dpo but I'm not countin it

If I'm not pregnant I hate my body


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km your symptoms, especially the spotting sound amazing! I feel good about it. 

Afm- today's opk is very negative. So I either had the shortest surge ever. Or never ovulated. I feel so sad now.


----------



## Aayla

KM: I know exactly how you feel. If I'm not pregnant I am seriously thinking of going to the doctor and saying wtf? 

hearburn
nausea
creamy cm (turned watery and flowy last 2 days)
heavy and tender boobs
breaking out more than normal
food aversion

and the list goes on. If I'm not pregnant what is wrong with me? This is more than af. Heck, I'm not having any af symptoms. Any cramping I have is min at best now and not really like af cramping. 

Mrs G: The surge doesn't have to last long. It can be so short you miss it even when testing with opks. but to be honest, by the looks of your temps, it doesn't look like you have ovulating yet. You can get positive opk's without ovulating unfortunately. it's like the body is gearing up to do it but can't quite get there. If you haven't ovulated this month what are your plans for next cycle? are you going to try fertility meds?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree I haven't ovulated. Here any opks. The dark one is yesterday smu and the light is today's smu. Both concentrated. I tested 3 times yesterday so I wouldn't miss the surge. I have to document every to show the doctor if I don't ovulate. If I don't, which it's not looking good, it'll be cycle 4 since my mc and haven't ovulated since. I'll be making an appointment with my doc.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Aayla

Even the dark one isn't quite positive. But keep testing. I have had them go kinda dark and then almost non existent. When did you O before the mc?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I didn't keep the best track or ov before, meaning I didn't temp. But I know I ovulated on cd 14 the month I got pregnant. And before that I couldn't be 100% positive. But my cycles were always 29 days.


----------



## Aayla

tested today with a dollar store test. it has a sensitivity of 25. If I am pregnant I am assuming I implanted later. I have one test left. i will use it tomorrow. 

had some cramping today and my lower back hurts but that could be either one. But other than that no real sign of af coming. i keep trying to remember if I get cramping right before. I know I cramp a lot during.


----------



## kmpreston

Tested again this morning BFN

I know 10dpo is early but based on the spotting i should know by now so I'm thinking its a no again this month and the symptoms are all because of progesterone - surely if you have enough hcg to give you symptoms then you have enough for a postive test?

I'm going away for 3 days tomorrow so at least I can't test again until AF is due


----------



## Aayla

I suppose because my progesterone was high is why I have all these symptoms. Never thought of that. It really sucks. Had some af cramping earlier but it's gone. No spotting though. We shall see if she stays away. One more day I suppose.


----------



## Aayla

I am out. Spotting started so af should arrive right on time. :cry:


----------



## kmpreston

Ahh I'm sorry Aalya:(


----------



## Uni tsi

Oh Aalya I am sorry to hear that. How disappointing :(


----------



## kmpreston

Pretty sure I'm out. Mild cramps this morning which is usually a sure sign of AF the next day


----------



## Aayla

So we are taking a break from trying. For us this means I am not taking my fertility meds. I'm waiting to hear from the doc if there is anything else I have to do as I have some other issues. 

we are choosing to do this because I have gained a lot of weight since we began this process. and while my pills are still working they do work better with less weight and I am already at high risk of getting gestational diabetes but I don't want it to be guaranteed. 

My brother is also getting married in vegas in September. While we would have dealt with that if I was pregnant, I didn't relish being 8 months pregnant in Vegas. Assuming I was able to go. If not, my whole family would have been there and my luck I would give birth early or I would go and give birth early in the states. I can't afford that bill. lol So I think this choice to take some time comes at a good time. 

so I am taking 3-4 months off. I'm not sure what this will do to my cycles (another reason for calling the doc). I have pcos and the only time they have been regular has been since I started Letrozole. I have never been like clockwork before and now I am. I do hope it stays that way. 

If my cycles stay on time then I will be starting back up either May 31 or July 6. Not sure yet. I think we will see how far my weight loss goes. I'm thinking July. that's 4 cycles and I am hoping to lose at least the 40 lbs I have gained. But it will definitely get me back into the fitness game and I can keep it up while getting back into ttc. 

I will be lurking around here for sure as I have gotten close with many ladies and a big chunk of my loss support group are pregnant with their rainbows and I can't wait to see bumps and sonograms. And I would love to still be a part of your journeys as well.


----------



## kmpreston

We are thinking of taking a break too although not quite as long.

We are travelling to Florida in April and I don't really want to be 8 weeks pregnant at Disney - I would be too worried about the risk of miscarrying.
So we are missing next cycle and then hopefully trying again from the end of the March.

Not sure what missing a month of clomid is going to do with my cycles but I don't want to waste it - DH refused to have sex on two of my most fertile days this cycle so I'm not willing for that to happen again. This TWW has been awful because I've been up and down the whole time - can't be pregnant we missed two days, think I'm pregnant because I've got all the symptoms, can't be pregnant because we missed two days etc 

Still waiting for AF to actually turn up but I have a lot of cramps today.
I still have sore boobs, nausea, back ache and dizziness but I don't think it's a good sign anymore. She will be here by weds morning


----------



## Aayla

That sucks he refused to do it during the fertile time. But even once during that time can result in a bfp. 

I was so sure I was pregnant too but I think that my symptoms were really just the high progesterone I experienced. Which is why when we get back to it I am just going to go about my life. Take my pills, time the sex but after I ovulate just leave it. af is like clockwork so really there is no need to symptom spot or test until she is late. As hard as that was for me this cycle I have been able to do it before. 

I'm also tired of the ambiguity of the FRERs. They keep giving me shadows and just cause more pain than they are worth. 

I'm also hoping to go full time at my job come March when someone goes back to school. If not then I have to look for something else and it is a heck of a lot easier to get a new job when not pregnant. while it is illegal here to discriminate it is amazing the excuses employers can give for not hiring or letting go if it is found out too soon. And once at full time, since I am passed my probation period, I will get benefits. 

But i am also looking at going back to school to be a personal trainer. if I do the intake in April I will be done before my brothers wedding in September (You can't miss a single class) but I want to be sure there is work out there first.


----------



## kmpreston

Either I ovulated a day later than I thought or AF is late. Either way I tested this afternoon after a two hour hold and it was BFN. At either 13 or 14dpo id say that is a pretty conclusive nope. I'm devastated. Since my MC both failed cycles have felt almost like I've miscarried again :(


----------



## Aayla

kmpreston said:


> Either I ovulated a day later than I thought or AF is late. Either way I tested this afternoon after a two hour hold and it was BFN. At either 13 or 14dpo id say that is a pretty conclusive nope. I'm devastated. Since my MC both failed cycles have felt almost like I've miscarried again :(


I totally understand how you feel. I have felt the same way. Each one making me feel worse than the last.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Either I ovulated a day later than I thought or AF is late. Either way I tested this afternoon after a two hour hold and it was BFN. At either 13 or 14dpo id say that is a pretty conclusive nope. I'm devastated. Since my MC both failed cycles have felt almost like I've miscarried again :(
> 
> 
> I totally understand how you feel. I have felt the same way. Each one making me feel worse than the last.Click to expand...

It's ridiculous isn't it. How can a period feel as bad as a miscarriage:..?! I think it's because every period I'm like "well this shouldn't even be happening because my baby should be 8/12 weeks by now"

Anyway AF got me with an absolute vengeance this mornings. I'm in so much pain!


----------



## Aayla

Yeah my 5 months was back in December. We were going to do this great Christmas gender reveal. I would be 29 weeks now. Into the 3rd trimester. 
It does get easier and as you go on you sometimes forget. I had to look at a calendar just now to figure it out. You never fully forget though. I am changed because of it for sure. 
Not sure how long this break will last. Hubby thinks I will last this one cycle. 
My mind wants to stop and take care of me but my heart says keep going and that I can do both if I set my mind right.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Yeah my 5 months was back in December. We were going to do this great Christmas gender reveal. I would be 29 weeks now. Into the 3rd trimester.
> It does get easier and as you go on you sometimes forget. I had to look at a calendar just now to figure it out. You never fully forget though. I am changed because of it for sure.
> Not sure how long this break will last. Hubby thinks I will last this one cycle.
> My mind wants to stop and take care of me but my heart says keep going and that I can do both if I set my mind right.

Not trying this month is already breaking my heart. I have nothing else to focus on or distract me. Nothing else needs sorting or doing. The only thing keeping me going is the thought of my holiday to Florida but that's 8 long school weeks away (I'm a teacher, this is the toughest term)


----------



## Aayla

I feel the same way. I'm dying here. it just doesn't feel right to not try. I'm going to time BD for around my normal O time and do a progesterone test to see if I may ovulate on my own. it isn't likely but weirder things have happened. But I just don't think I am going to last 4 months.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hugs to you both ladies! We took a month off and it was torture. I wish I hadn't because it turns out I haven't even been ovulating. So I feel like I'm a month behind now. It's been 4 months now, no ovulation. And my doctor is FINALLY going to see me. 
But I know how hard and wrong it feels if you don't try.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hugs to you both ladies! We took a month off and it was torture. I wish I hadn't because it turns out I haven't even been ovulating. So I feel like I'm a month behind now. It's been 4 months now, no ovulation. And my doctor is FINALLY going to see me.
> But I know how hard and wrong it feels if you don't try.

You look like you're ovulating this month, has the doctors said you're not?

We have decided that we aren't using any of my clomid this month and I'm not using any kind of tests as it really wouldn't be good timing but we will still have sex whenever so really we are ntnp this month. Which is a bit better. I doubt I'll ovulate on my own nevermind get pregnant but at least I'm not actively stopping it from happening


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hugs to you both ladies! We took a month off and it was torture. I wish I hadn't because it turns out I haven't even been ovulating. So I feel like I'm a month behind now. It's been 4 months now, no ovulation. And my doctor is FINALLY going to see me.
> But I know how hard and wrong it feels if you don't try.

You look like you're ovulating this month, has the doctors said you're not?

We have decided that we aren't using any of my clomid this month and I'm not using any kind of tests as it really wouldn't be good timing but we will still have sex whenever so really we are ntnp this month. Which is a bit better. I doubt I'll ovulate on my own nevermind get pregnant but at least I'm not actively stopping it from happening


----------



## kmpreston

In my "not trying to conceive" misery I've just bought a new car! Oops! Anything to cheer myself up eh!? Suppose if I'm not Saving up for a baby yet I may as well have a nice car!


----------



## mrs.green2015

You deserve a new car!! And yes ntnp us better. Maybe not high chances but anything is possible. 


My temps did this last month then I started my period that plus no positive opk. Mostly have been stark white.


----------



## mrs.green2015

You deserve a new car!! And yes ntnp us better. Maybe not high chances but anything is possible. 


My temps did this last month then I started my period that plus no positive opk. Mostly have been stark white.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> You deserve a new car!! And yes ntnp us better. Maybe not high chances but anything is possible.
> 
> 
> My temps did this last month then I started my period that plus no positive opk. Mostly have been stark white.

Ah that's no good :( at least the doctor is seeing you

You tried soya isoflavones? They really worked well for me (though clomid workss better)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I haven't. I did do black cohosh, which I thought was similar to soy. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I haven't. I did do black cohosh, which I thought was similar to soy.
> 
> How are you feeling?

Not heard of that one! Well if the doctor can't help you straight away I'd recommend trying soya 

Still feeling pretty crap. Just too much going on in my head I think

Not helped by having a 20 week pregnant friend who whinges about every single part of her pregnancy and currently has no interest in anyone but herself :dohh:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I know exactly what you mean. It's like when people have an "accident" and get pregnant!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I know exactly what you mean. It's like when people have an "accident" and get pregnant!

Oh she was at least trying. Just hadn't thought trying through and definitely wasn't ready


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's so frustrating to watch when we want it so bad. It's like when people get pregnant after 1-2 months and act like it took them forever n


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> That's so frustrating to watch when we want it so bad. It's like when people get pregnant after 1-2 months and act like it took them forever n

Same person just after I miscarried 

"It was really early on though, you were only 5 days late. I had a period that was 5 days late a few months ago that I'm sure was an early miscarriage. It's really common"

This was before she was trying. And Ye she was one of those pregnant first time trying "we just made sure we had sex on the five days around me ovulating"


----------



## star_e

hi ladies, 

i am new to this thread. 

i am 34, have pcos (usually have a period 2-4 times a year, have no idea if i have ovulated before b/c i am new to TTC in general) and was put on clomid this cycle (50mg cd5-9) because of my history with pcos. i had no side effects from the clomid and thought i ovulated b/c i used opks to test. however, i had +opks for over a week. and i got my bloods tested on cd22 and my P levels showed no ovd. 

i thought the clomid had worked b/c on cd16 when i got my first + i was very bloated and have never felt that bloated before. i am now realizing that must have been a side effect from clomid (i thought i wasn't affected by it, but maybe this bloating was a side effect) because i did not ovd. after receiving news that i did not ovd, the next day i started feeling pinching sensations which i also have never felt before. so i tested and of course it was still +. i have read that pcos has the effect of making LH high and thus triggering a + but not neccessarily leading to ovd. 

i have decided to move from seeing an obgyn to seeing a FS given the 2 periods a year problem i have. 

for those of you with pcos, do you find that you get +opks for this long? did 50mg of clomid lead to ovd?

do you all see obgyns or FS? i have heard that a cycle with an FS is much better than with an obgyn. i am hoping that i will be able to have more information with the FS. i sort of felt on my own with the obgyn. she just gave me the clomid and that's it.


----------



## Aayla

star_e said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i am new to this thread.
> 
> i am 34, have pcos (usually have a period 2-4 times a year, have no idea if i have ovulated before b/c i am new to TTC in general) and was put on clomid this cycle (50mg cd5-9) because of my history with pcos. i had no side effects from the clomid and thought i ovulated b/c i used opks to test. however, i had +opks for over a week. and i got my bloods tested on cd22 and my P levels showed no ovd.
> 
> i thought the clomid had worked b/c on cd16 when i got my first + i was very bloated and have never felt that bloated before. i am now realizing that must have been a side effect from clomid (i thought i wasn't affected by it, but maybe this bloating was a side effect) because i did not ovd. after receiving news that i did not ovd, the next day i started feeling pinching sensations which i also have never felt before. so i tested and of course it was still +. i have read that pcos has the effect of making LH high and thus triggering a + but not neccessarily leading to ovd.
> 
> i have decided to move from seeing an obgyn to seeing a FS given the 2 periods a year problem i have.
> 
> for those of you with pcos, do you find that you get +opks for this long? did 50mg of clomid lead to ovd?
> 
> do you all see obgyns or FS? i have heard that a cycle with an FS is much better than with an obgyn. i am hoping that i will be able to have more information with the FS. i sort of felt on my own with the obgyn. she just gave me the clomid and that's it.



i have PCOS. I never got positive opk's in cycles where I didn't ovulate but it does happen. yes you can get them because even though the body is surging to make it happen, it doesn't. 

When we decided to go to the doc, I had already known that I had fertility issues but never did anything because I wasn't ready. I went to my OBgyn first. he found other issues and we dealt with those. Finally I got fed up and went to my regular doc and asked for clomid. He then referred me to a fertility specialist who I have been with for the last 3 years. 

I did 2 months of clomid and I didn't ovulate. It made me gain so much weight that they took me off of it. I'm already obese I didn't need more weight. So I took some time, about a year to try and lose it. It was hard. in the end they started me on Letrozole last May. 

First cycle I didn't ovulate so they upped the dose. Second cycle I ovulated. Third cycle I got a bfp but that ended in early mc. I did 3 more cycles after the mc but now I am taking a break for 3-4 cycles. I have gained weight again and this time it is my choice to take a break. The pills work better with less extra weight.


----------



## Uni tsi

Welcome star_e! This was my lucky thread and I hope it is lucky for you too :dust:

Aalya, have your doctors ever mentioned metformin? It helps with pcos and has a side effect of losing a few pounds. And it helps keep the bean sticky after the BFP. I'm on it for diabetes, but it really sounds like it is potentially amazing for pcos. Might be worth researching up on and seeing what you think. I'd be curious to know your opinion on it if you give it a try or not.


----------



## Aayla

I was on it for awhile but it gave me horrible diarrhea. :blush: :haha: 

But I have an appt with my doc next week to be put on something that will keep my cycles regular while we take a break and I am going to ask to be put on it again. Maybe if I start out with a smaller dose for a while that will be better. I certainly need the help.


----------



## star_e

Aayla said:


> star_e said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> i am new to this thread.
> 
> i am 34, have pcos (usually have a period 2-4 times a year, have no idea if i have ovulated before b/c i am new to TTC in general) and was put on clomid this cycle (50mg cd5-9) because of my history with pcos. i had no side effects from the clomid and thought i ovulated b/c i used opks to test. however, i had +opks for over a week. and i got my bloods tested on cd22 and my P levels showed no ovd.
> 
> i thought the clomid had worked b/c on cd16 when i got my first + i was very bloated and have never felt that bloated before. i am now realizing that must have been a side effect from clomid (i thought i wasn't affected by it, but maybe this bloating was a side effect) because i did not ovd. after receiving news that i did not ovd, the next day i started feeling pinching sensations which i also have never felt before. so i tested and of course it was still +. i have read that pcos has the effect of making LH high and thus triggering a + but not neccessarily leading to ovd.
> 
> i have decided to move from seeing an obgyn to seeing a FS given the 2 periods a year problem i have.
> 
> for those of you with pcos, do you find that you get +opks for this long? did 50mg of clomid lead to ovd?
> 
> do you all see obgyns or FS? i have heard that a cycle with an FS is much better than with an obgyn. i am hoping that i will be able to have more information with the FS. i sort of felt on my own with the obgyn. she just gave me the clomid and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> i have PCOS. I never got positive opk's in cycles where I didn't ovulate but it does happen. yes you can get them because even though the body is surging to make it happen, it doesn't.
> 
> When we decided to go to the doc, I had already known that I had fertility issues but never did anything because I wasn't ready. I went to my OBgyn first. he found other issues and we dealt with those. Finally I got fed up and went to my regular doc and asked for clomid. He then referred me to a fertility specialist who I have been with for the last 3 years.
> 
> I did 2 months of clomid and I didn't ovulate. It made me gain so much weight that they took me off of it. I'm already obese I didn't need more weight. So I took some time, about a year to try and lose it. It was hard. in the end they started me on Letrozole last May.
> 
> First cycle I didn't ovulate so they upped the dose. Second cycle I ovulated. Third cycle I got a bfp but that ended in early mc. I did 3 more cycles after the mc but now I am taking a break for 3-4 cycles. I have gained weight again and this time it is my choice to take a break. The pills work better with less extra weight.Click to expand...

Hi, thank you for your response. when you were on clomid and you did not ovd, how many mg were you taking? I am very sorry to hear about the mc. I hope you get a bfp when you try next. i understand the need to take a break. after reading countless stories of peoples ttc journeys, i have realized that this journey may be very long with ups and downs. even in my short time ttc, i have realized that the waiting is just constant. i have an appointment with an FS on monday and feel like im just waiting for that...i just want to be there now.


----------



## star_e

Uni tsi said:


> Welcome star_e! This was my lucky thread and I hope it is lucky for you too :dust:
> 
> Aalya, have your doctors ever mentioned metformin? It helps with pcos and has a side effect of losing a few pounds. And it helps keep the bean sticky after the BFP. I'm on it for diabetes, but it really sounds like it is potentially amazing for pcos. Might be worth researching up on and seeing what you think. I'd be curious to know your opinion on it if you give it a try or not.


thank you for the welcome! i hope this is my lucky thread as well!

maybe i will ask my FS about metroformin. i have heard of people getting trigger shots. has anyone gotten one of those?


----------



## Aayla

star_e said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> star_e said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> i am new to this thread.
> 
> i am 34, have pcos (usually have a period 2-4 times a year, have no idea if i have ovulated before b/c i am new to TTC in general) and was put on clomid this cycle (50mg cd5-9) because of my history with pcos. i had no side effects from the clomid and thought i ovulated b/c i used opks to test. however, i had +opks for over a week. and i got my bloods tested on cd22 and my P levels showed no ovd.
> 
> i thought the clomid had worked b/c on cd16 when i got my first + i was very bloated and have never felt that bloated before. i am now realizing that must have been a side effect from clomid (i thought i wasn't affected by it, but maybe this bloating was a side effect) because i did not ovd. after receiving news that i did not ovd, the next day i started feeling pinching sensations which i also have never felt before. so i tested and of course it was still +. i have read that pcos has the effect of making LH high and thus triggering a + but not neccessarily leading to ovd.
> 
> i have decided to move from seeing an obgyn to seeing a FS given the 2 periods a year problem i have.
> 
> for those of you with pcos, do you find that you get +opks for this long? did 50mg of clomid lead to ovd?
> 
> do you all see obgyns or FS? i have heard that a cycle with an FS is much better than with an obgyn. i am hoping that i will be able to have more information with the FS. i sort of felt on my own with the obgyn. she just gave me the clomid and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> i have PCOS. I never got positive opk's in cycles where I didn't ovulate but it does happen. yes you can get them because even though the body is surging to make it happen, it doesn't.
> 
> When we decided to go to the doc, I had already known that I had fertility issues but never did anything because I wasn't ready. I went to my OBgyn first. he found other issues and we dealt with those. Finally I got fed up and went to my regular doc and asked for clomid. He then referred me to a fertility specialist who I have been with for the last 3 years.
> 
> I did 2 months of clomid and I didn't ovulate. It made me gain so much weight that they took me off of it. I'm already obese I didn't need more weight. So I took some time, about a year to try and lose it. It was hard. in the end they started me on Letrozole last May.
> 
> First cycle I didn't ovulate so they upped the dose. Second cycle I ovulated. Third cycle I got a bfp but that ended in early mc. I did 3 more cycles after the mc but now I am taking a break for 3-4 cycles. I have gained weight again and this time it is my choice to take a break. The pills work better with less extra weight.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, thank you for your response. when you were on clomid and you did not ovd, how many mg were you taking? I am very sorry to hear about the mc. I hope you get a bfp when you try next. i understand the need to take a break. after reading countless stories of peoples ttc journeys, i have realized that this journey may be very long with ups and downs. even in my short time ttc, i have realized that the waiting is just constant. i have an appointment with an FS on monday and feel like im just waiting for that...i just want to be there now.Click to expand...



We started with 50 the first month and then 100 the next month. Both times nothing. I love Letrozole though. no side effects and it works for me.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Welcome star! I don't have pcos so I can't comment on it. But I wanted to say opks can be tricky. I didn't really understand then the first couple cycles I used them. Make sure the test line is darker than the control line. Not almost as dark, darker. I'm sure you know I did too but it always confused me lol 
I wish you luck!


----------



## star_e

mrs.green2015 said:


> Welcome star! I don't have pcos so I can't comment on it. But I wanted to say opks can be tricky. I didn't really understand then the first couple cycles I used them. Make sure the test line is darker than the control line. Not almost as dark, darker. I'm sure you know I did too but it always confused me lol
> I wish you luck!

I used the clear blue digi tests, so I kept receiving the smiley face. I think this opk may be too sensitive and may try the ones with the lines on next cycle. I just want Monday to come bc right now there is no plan. It's not like AF will come on her own and I decided to switch obgyn to FS so i don't have provera to get things started yet. Also given the vast number of positive OPKs I wouldn't be surprised if my FS recommends retesting in a few days. I'm pretty sure this cycle is a bust.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That makes sense! Digital seem to really take the guess work out I'm just too cheap lol 
Hopefully you get some answers too. Maybe try temping? It takes awhile to get the hang of it but it's nice to kinda confirm o.


----------



## Uni tsi

Aayla said:


> I was on it for awhile but it gave me horrible diarrhea. :blush: :haha:

:blush: I don't care to talk about that part. There was a extended time during which I was afraid to leave the house. And then a while after where if I ate carbs without protein, watch out! 

But I'm glad I stuck it out. My OB started me on 1000 X2 a day. Most people start off with 500 x2 a day and work their way up. I think that probably would be the easier way. But really, since I needed it for glucose control and had the time off work, I just bit the bullet, went straight for the full dose and stuck it out. I thought the trips to the bathroom would never stop, but after a few weeks my body adjusted to it and my digestive track got back to regular. 

If either of you ladies decides to try it, I look forward to your full reports :) Personally, I feel like it's really improved my metabolism.


----------



## Aayla

Hmm carbs without protein..maybe that was it. I think if I combine it with my new program I start on Sunday it will work. I only get four 1/2 cup servings of starchy carbs a day. So about 60g. Fruit and veggie are separate. But I know I need to stick with berries as they are low glycemic. 

I am super excited to start. As much as I want to restart ttc and it sucks waiting I really want to give this program a go. I lost 8 lbs in 21 days the first time I did it and I didn't follow it to a T. I think I could lose 10lb this time and if I get in 6 rounds in the 4 months I could lose 60lbs. Maybe more if I get my metabolism on track.


----------



## Uni tsi

I try to do about 130g of carbs per day not counting veggies and things like milk or nuts. It's hard. I kept a journal for a while to keep track, and that made it easier. I find your goal very ambitious, but wow what good results you got before! just wow! 

Another thing about the metformin I noticed, I think a problem I was having at the start was that I would take it with breakfast and then with dinner probably about 8 or 9 hours later. The doses were too close together. Now, I don't take it unless it's been at least 12 hours between. I'd rather skip a dose then take it only 10 hours apart. I often wait to take it till lunch time just to make sure I have enough food in my system, but that means I have to take the second dose late at night. Actually, right now I'm trying to stay awake so I can take my evening dose late enough. I'd say that's the one thing that makes it difficult, having to space it exactly 12 hours apart. But, missing one does doesn't change anything as long as I don't do it too often. 

Anyway, everyone is different, and I don't know if what worked for me will work for you. But I can say I was very unhappy when I first started and adjusting things here and there has made it totally bearable.


----------



## kmpreston

star_e said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i am new to this thread.
> 
> i am 34, have pcos (usually have a period 2-4 times a year, have no idea if i have ovulated before b/c i am new to TTC in general) and was put on clomid this cycle (50mg cd5-9) because of my history with pcos. i had no side effects from the clomid and thought i ovulated b/c i used opks to test. however, i had +opks for over a week. and i got my bloods tested on cd22 and my P levels showed no ovd.
> 
> i thought the clomid had worked b/c on cd16 when i got my first + i was very bloated and have never felt that bloated before. i am now realizing that must have been a side effect from clomid (i thought i wasn't affected by it, but maybe this bloating was a side effect) because i did not ovd. after receiving news that i did not ovd, the next day i started feeling pinching sensations which i also have never felt before. so i tested and of course it was still +. i have read that pcos has the effect of making LH high and thus triggering a + but not neccessarily leading to ovd.
> 
> i have decided to move from seeing an obgyn to seeing a FS given the 2 periods a year problem i have.
> 
> for those of you with pcos, do you find that you get +opks for this long? did 50mg of clomid lead to ovd?
> 
> do you all see obgyns or FS? i have heard that a cycle with an FS is much better than with an obgyn. i am hoping that i will be able to have more information with the FS. i sort of felt on my own with the obgyn. she just gave me the clomid and that's it.

Post a picture of you positive OPKs if you have one?


----------



## kmpreston

Ignore my last post i skipped a page 

I always ovulate with clomid - either at 50 or 100 mg. the doctor just upped my dose to move ovulation forward. I definitely have never geared up to O with fully postive opk and then not ovulated

As for metaformin id love to try it but my own doctor can't prescribe fertility meds and my specialist is reluctant to prescribe more than one drug st once which is a shame cause I need to lose about 20lb


----------



## Aayla

metformin isn't a fertility med. It's a medication given to diabetics or those with insulin resistance. The latter being a very common thing among those with PCOS. It regulates blood sugar and metabolism. Sometimes it's enough to let women lose weight and as such they get pregnant easier. So it's common to combine it with fertility meds. So maybe see if your doc will prescribe it. 

That's weird that your specialist will only do one med at a time. Metformin doesn't affect clomid at all. Not even close to the same function. and it's such a common duo that it is really surprising. Unless you don't need blood sugar regulation. If you don't it isn't needed and losing the 20 lbs will have to be done with diet and exercise. And that's really the key. There is no magic pill in the end.


----------



## kmpreston

Ignore my last post i skipped a page 

I always ovulate with clomid - either at 50 or 100 mg. the doctor just upped my dose to move ovulation forward. I definitely have never geared up to O with fully postive opk and then not ovulated

As for metaformin id love to try it but my own doctor can't prescribe fertility meds and my specialist is reluctant to prescribe more than one drug st once which is a shame cause I need to lose about 20lb


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> metformin isn't a fertility med. It's a medication given to diabetics or those with insulin resistance. The latter being a very common thing among those with PCOS. It regulates blood sugar and metabolism. Sometimes it's enough to let women lose weight and as such they get pregnant easier. So it's common to combine it with fertility meds. So maybe see if your doc will prescribe it.
> 
> That's weird that your specialist will only do one med at a time. Metformin doesn't affect clomid at all. Not even close to the same function. and it's such a common duo that it is really surprising. Unless you don't need blood sugar regulation. If you don't it isn't needed and losing the 20 lbs will have to be done with diet and exercise. And that's really the key. There is no magic pill in the end.


Diet and exercise only has so much of an effect. The minute I reduce exercise, even when my calorie intake is 1200 a day I start to gain weight. Rapidly. Like 15 lb in 4 months when my calorie intake was still only 1200 a day. So I've given up at the moment. I'll try to get into my GP and see what she says


----------



## Aayla

You may want to try upping your calories a bit. I know that sounds odd but if you eat too low your body hangs on to everything. My sis gains weight if she doesn't eat.

But you may have a metabolism issue. And metformin may help. I know I need to combine both exercise and diet to lose the weight but just one isn't quite enough.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> You may want to try upping your calories a bit. I know that sounds odd but if you eat too low your body hangs on to everything. My sis gains weight if she doesn't eat.
> 
> But you may have a metabolism issue. And metformin may help. I know I need to combine both exercise and diet to lose the weight but just one isn't quite enough.

I thought that and after the 4 months of gain and upped it to 1600 (bearing in mind that for 6 months of 1200 calories and running three times a week id lost 18lb). Now that I've given up caring I average between 1800-2000 calories per day and tap dance once a week I (the horrendous weather we have had for months just demotivated me from running). My weight has been pretty stable for the last 12 months, other than losing 7lb after my miscarriage


----------



## star_e

Thank u ladies for the comments. Yesterday and this morning they are negative. So if pcos can have the tendency for some Women to make OPKs positive I don't know why they were positive for like 10 days but not the days prior or after. I'm curious and will ask my doctor if maybe they were positive bc my body was really trying to ovd but couldn't and so another surge would come on. I wonder if when I felt the pinching sensations if it did ovd then. I'll let her know Monday. Can't wait till Monday. Glad I'm seeing a FS for the first time then bc I want more info to work with this cycle. 

In terms of pcos the only symptom I have is the irregular periods. I don't know if my obgyn had ever checked for insulin resistance. I'll ask my new Doc about it on Monday.


----------



## kmpreston

Don't seem to be able to snap myself out of the awful, miserable mood I am in at the moment. I have suffered with severe depression in the past and really don't want to go back there. But at the moment I can't get myself together :nope:

Back at work tomorrow after the holiday so at least that's a distraction and something to pull my pathetic ass out of bed for


----------



## star_e

kmpreston said:


> Don't seem to be able to snap myself out of the awful, miserable mood I am in at the moment. I have suffered with severe depression in the past and really don't want to go back there. But at the moment I can't get myself together :nope:
> 
> Back at work tomorrow after the holiday so at least that's a distraction and something to pull my pathetic ass out of bed for


Is ttc getting you down? The ups and downs of it all? Glad you will have a distraction and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kmpreston

star_e said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Don't seem to be able to snap myself out of the awful, miserable mood I am in at the moment. I have suffered with severe depression in the past and really don't want to go back there. But at the moment I can't get myself together :nope:
> 
> Back at work tomorrow after the holiday so at least that's a distraction and something to pull my pathetic ass out of bed for
> 
> 
> Is ttc getting you down? The ups and downs of it all? Glad you will have a distraction and I hope you feel better soon.Click to expand...

The constant disappointment for 18 months and then the heart break of a miscarriage. I'd say less ups and downs and more a gradual down hill movement


----------



## kmpreston

star_e said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Don't seem to be able to snap myself out of the awful, miserable mood I am in at the moment. I have suffered with severe depression in the past and really don't want to go back there. But at the moment I can't get myself together :nope:
> 
> Back at work tomorrow after the holiday so at least that's a distraction and something to pull my pathetic ass out of bed for
> 
> 
> Is ttc getting you down? The ups and downs of it all? Glad you will have a distraction and I hope you feel better soon.Click to expand...

The constant disappointment for 18 months and then the heart break of a miscarriage. I'd say less ups and downs and more a gradual down hill movement


----------



## star_e

I am so sorry about the mc. that is devastating. And after trying for so long, I can only imagine how hard that would be. 

Until recently, I wasn't even aware of how hard this ttc journey could be. It seems like it can be very long and the uncertainty even when there is a positive sign makes all the more difficult. 

Are you feeling any better today?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- so so sorry you've feeling like that. You're so strong for trying for 18 months and just now taking a break. Next month will be 1 year and We've already wanted to take a break.


----------



## kmpreston

star_e said:


> I am so sorry about the mc. that is devastating. And after trying for so long, I can only imagine how hard that would be.
> 
> Until recently, I wasn't even aware of how hard this ttc journey could be. It seems like it can be very long and the uncertainty even when there is a positive sign makes all the more difficult.
> 
> Are you feeling any better today?

Everyone on this thread has miscarried. We are all living proof of how hard this can be


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- so so sorry you've feeling like that. You're so strong for trying for 18 months and just now taking a break. Next month will be 1 year and We've already wanted to take a break.

Well it's been 20 months now and I don't want a break it just seemed like the right thing to do. Definitely not convinced that it was the right choice cause I'm going out of my mind. Definitely not helped by the fact that I'm a biology teacher. My week thus far has consisted of:

1) four lessons of "fertilisation and pregnancy" with 11 year olds. This of course contains 100s of questions about how we conceive, what's infertility, what's a miscarriage etc
2) two seperate groups of kids asking me when I'm going to have a baby
3) three members of staff announcing their pregnancies this week (they are all due within 6 weeks of when I was)

This is in addition to the 21 other members of staff who have got pregnant and gone on mat leave (and now starting to come back) since I started TTC. It's insanity at our place!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- so so sorry you've feeling like that. You're so strong for trying for 18 months and just now taking a break. Next month will be 1 year and We've already wanted to take a break.

How are you getting on anyway, looks like you have ovulated this time?


----------



## Aayla

kmpreston said:


> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Km- so so sorry you've feeling like that. You're so strong for trying for 18 months and just now taking a break. Next month will be 1 year and We've already wanted to take a break.
> 
> Well it's been 20 months now and I don't want a break it just seemed like the right thing to do. Definitely not convinced that it was the right choice cause I'm going out of my mind. Definitely not helped by the fact that I'm a biology teacher. My week thus far has consisted of:
> 
> 1) four lessons of "fertilisation and pregnancy" with 11 year olds. This of course contains 100s of questions about how we conceive, what's infertility, what's a miscarriage etc
> 2) two seperate groups of kids asking me when I'm going to have a baby
> 3) three members of staff announcing their pregnancies this week (they are all due within 6 weeks of when I was)
> 
> This is in addition to the 21 other members of staff who have got pregnant and gone on mat leave (and now starting to come back) since I started TTC. It's insanity at our place!Click to expand...



Wow. I don't know if I could have survived a week like that. My week isn't nearly as bad but I get it. 2 people have given birth in the last week, my co worker just found out she is pregnant and it's the "I was on birth control" pregnancy. So even if she didn't take it perfectly she was still that small percentage that gets pregnant when they miss a pill. And then I saw that an old friend from high school is a surrogate for my ex boyfriend (who is gay). So not only am I jealous that she gets to be pregnant for someone else but that my ex can afford the thousands of dollars it takes for a surrogate. 

I regret taking the break now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- I'm sorry that sounds like an extra extra tough week. I wish I knew what would help but I think we all have tough weeks, yours just is about a thousand times worse. Hugs 

I think I ovulated... My temps say so but I never got a positive opk. My darkest opk (about 70% of the way to positive) was cd 15 and FF says I ovulated cd 18. I've been spotting recently and expecting AF tomorrow based on that. I have an appointment on Monday with my doc to see what's going on. 

Aayla- so sorry about the announcements. The Bcp announcements are the worst.


----------



## Aayla

I read something interesting on a fertility clinic's website. They were explaining the procedure for IUI. The instructions said that the opk was to be dark but didn't have to be as dark as the control. I will try and find the link again.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks Aayla! Question for you all:

My doctors appointment is Monday. I'm not sure what to tell my doctor. Technically I never got a positive opk but temps say I ovulated... Some doctors don't trust temps though... So I'm not sure if I should even say anything about my temp? Or just let her do whatever she thinks is the best. What do you ladies think?
Also, according to Google (I know I know lol) maybe I just didn't have a strong ovulation? Does that make sense? Thats why I never got a lh surge and that's why maybe I spotted and/or had low progesterone?


----------



## star_e

Do you all recommend any infertility books to read? I just got tcoyf and I've really liked it so fa. I have pcos and I've read abou people reversing it through the foods they eat. I bet it's true but I've never tried doing anything like that.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Thanks Aayla! Question for you all:
> 
> My doctors appointment is Monday. I'm not sure what to tell my doctor. Technically I never got a positive opk but temps say I ovulated... Some doctors don't trust temps though... So I'm not sure if I should even say anything about my temp? Or just let her do whatever she thinks is the best. What do you ladies think?
> Also, according to Google (I know I know lol) maybe I just didn't have a strong ovulation? Does that make sense? Thats why I never got a lh surge and that's why maybe I spotted and/or had low progesterone?

I would not say anything unless the doctor prompts you. Except
1) I miscarried 
2) I don't think I'm ovulating
3) my cycles don't seem right

Let the doctor steer the rest of the conversation around temps and OPKs. They will ask what they need to know


----------



## kmpreston

star_e said:


> Do you all recommend any infertility books to read? I just got tcoyf and I've really liked it so fa. I have pcos and I've read abou people reversing it through the foods they eat. I bet it's true but I've never tried doing anything like that.

Personally haven't read any books on infertility and I wouldn't do so until you have doctors confirmation that you aren't ovulating. The more you read around it and worry about it the worse the whole thing becomes


----------



## kmpreston

star_e said:


> Do you all recommend any infertility books to read? I just got tcoyf and I've really liked it so fa. I have pcos and I've read abou people reversing it through the foods they eat. I bet it's true but I've never tried doing anything like that.

Personally haven't read any books on infertility and I wouldn't do so until you have doctors confirmation that you aren't ovulating. The more you read around it and worry about it the worse the whole thing becomes


----------



## Aayla

Taking charge of your fertility is a good one. It's about more than just infertility. It's about how to track your cycles and how important temping is just in general. It's great and I never realized how ignorant I was to this whole process and how little I knew about my body. I'm not aware of anything else though. 

As for PCOS. there are different severities of it. Some reduce their carb intake and will lose some weight and it fixes itself. I was diagnosed at 18. I wasn't very overweight. Maybe 20 lbs. So even if i lost all the weight I have gained it wouldn't help me naturally. (it would help the medication work better though). But back when I was diagnosed no one really knew much about it. My GP didn't know anything and I had to give me what information I could find on our version of the web back then (20 years ago). Now it's an epidemic. 

If you are overweight, start there. If you have to use fertility meds it will greatly increase their chances of working if you are at a healthy weight range. The meds are fat soluble. Meaning, they get absorbed into fat. Particularly clomid. So the more fat you have, the less they work. Femara/Letrozole works better on overweight people. At least by my experience. But it would still work better if I was at a more healthy weight. A relatively low carb diet (under 100g of carbs per day) will help. 

Mrs Green: unless you have been temping for awhile (at least 6 months) and have a clear pattern of ovulation detection in temps but not in opks, I doubt she will take too much stock into it. especially if she doesn't already. But when you mention that something doesn't seem right. You can say you temped this last cycle and it showed a clear shift but no positive opk. Maybe you have LH problem. 

I can't find the link. It was a random site that came up and I have to remember what I was searching for to begin with. lol I'm sure I will find it.


----------



## kmpreston

I can't for the life of me figure out 
1) why all my posts seems to double post
2) how to delete them

I agree with what Aalya is saying about the dieting side of things. It can't hurt if you know you have PCOS. I just wouldn't get bogged down with the "infertility" label. I have PCOS but I am definitely not infertile. I've been pregnant, I have ovulated with and without clomid and 6 months of worrying that I was infertile once my cycles went totally whacky (at the 12st11lb mark) really did not do my mental health any good at all!


----------



## kmpreston

How's everyone getting on?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm doing ok! Cd 3 of a pretty rough AF but I have my doctors appointment on Monday so I'm excited and nervous for that. 

How are you feeling now? Any better?


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm doing ok! Cd 3 of a pretty rough AF but I have my doctors appointment on Monday so I'm excited and nervous for that.
> 
> How are you feeling now? Any better?

Ye definitely better than I was but still not great. The feeling shit is coming in waves now rather than constant like it was last week. I've realised being alone for any given length of time makes me feel so much worse. I'm ok if I'm busy or have company. I'm on CD10 myself but we "aren't trying" so I'm trying not to think about dates too much. Not working!!

Sorry you're having a rough AF, it makes it all so much worse doesn't it. Fingers crossed Monday works out well and you're given the help you need!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry you're still not good but I'm glad you're doing a little better. I know what you mean about being alone. Even I get upset when I'm alone. Keeping you in my thoughts. Any way you could "not try" and just not prevent?

Thanks for the well wishes. I think I'm just nervous because I don't know what to expect on Monday.


----------



## star_e

kmpreston said:


> star_e said:
> 
> 
> Do you all recommend any infertility books to read? I just got tcoyf and I've really liked it so fa. I have pcos and I've read abou people reversing it through the foods they eat. I bet it's true but I've never tried doing anything like that.
> 
> Personally haven't read any books on infertility and I wouldn't do so until you have doctors confirmation that you aren't ovulating. The more you read around it and worry about it the worse the whole thing becomesClick to expand...

My doc said I have pcos. I get my periods twice a year usually. Sometimes only once :(

I took clomid last round and still did not ovd. They are going to up my dose this round but I'll have to take provera again to induce AF. Hopefully I'll get that prescription on Monday.


----------



## star_e

Aayla: I'm at a healthy weight. the only pcos symptoms I have are the irregular cycles. Lack of ovd. And the immature filling les on ovaries. I want to do whatever I can to help the meds bc clomid did not work 

Is there anything I can do?


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm sorry you're still not good but I'm glad you're doing a little better. I know what you mean about being alone. Even I get upset when I'm alone. Keeping you in my thoughts. Any way you could "not try" and just not prevent?
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes. I think I'm just nervous because I don't know what to expect on Monday.

Are you seeing your own doc or a fertility specialist?

I'm gonna keep having sex and hope for the best but no idea if I will ovulate on my own


----------



## Aayla

star_e said:


> Aayla: I'm at a healthy weight. the only pcos symptoms I have are the irregular cycles. Lack of ovd. And the immature filling les on ovaries. I want to do whatever I can to help the meds bc clomid did not work
> 
> Is there anything I can do?


If you are at a healthy weight there isn't much you can do. a close family friend has pcos but is small. She used clomid with 2 of her children. Eventually her body decided it knew what to do because she got a 3rd. Very much a pleasant oops. 

I would talk to your doc about Femara/Letrozole. When I got the right dose in my 2nd cycle (first cycle the dose was too low) I ovulated and I've ovulated every cycle I have taken it since. I didn't ovulate with clomid at all and had horrible side effect. Letrozole doesn't give me side effects. It also has a shorter half life in the body and so it doesn't thin the uterine lining like clomid can.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> star_e said:
> 
> 
> Aayla: I'm at a healthy weight. the only pcos symptoms I have are the irregular cycles. Lack of ovd. And the immature filling les on ovaries. I want to do whatever I can to help the meds bc clomid did not work
> 
> Is there anything I can do?
> 
> 
> If you are at a healthy weight there isn't much you can do. a close family friend has pcos but is small. She used clomid with 2 of her children. Eventually her body decided it knew what to do because she got a 3rd. Very much a pleasant oops.
> 
> I would talk to your doc about Femara/Letrozole. When I got the right dose in my 2nd cycle (first cycle the dose was too low) I ovulated and I've ovulated every cycle I have taken it since. I didn't ovulate with clomid at all and had horrible side effect. Letrozole doesn't give me side effects. It also has a shorter half life in the body and so it doesn't thin the uterine lining like clomid can.Click to expand...

Didn't realise it thinned the lining, explains my ridiculously light periods these days. What other side effects did you have? I've read the box of course but didnt notice that there was much to worry about


----------



## Aayla

I had very bad mood swings and it made me gain weight like crazy. i can already gain weight easily enough but I packed on 20 lbs in 2 months. Even that's a bit much for me.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I forgot who asked.. But I'm seeing my gyno tomorrow not a FS. I really want to avoid that of I can.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I forgot who asked.. But I'm seeing my gyno tomorrow not a FS. I really want to avoid that of I can.

How did it go?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Basically the doc went over all my history and then agreed it sounds like I'm not ovulating and said I have two options: keep tracking and see if my cycles regulate themselves. Or go to the fertility specialist. I was in complete shock and asked her what she recommends. And she said hold on while she looked over my chart (my history from my old doc and test she had run thyroid ect) and then said she recommends seeing the specialist. Along with continuing to loose weight to see the FS for all the test since that's the first step. Hubs is on board and thinks is all worth it and fine and I'm just in shock and upset.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Basically the doc went over all my history and then agreed it sounds like I'm not ovulating and said I have two options: keep tracking and see if my cycles regulate themselves. Or go to the fertility specialist. I was in complete shock and asked her what she recommends. And she said hold on while she looked over my chart (my history from my old doc and test she had run thyroid ect) and then said she recommends seeing the specialist. Along with continuing to loose weight to see the FS for all the test since that's the first step. Hubs is on board and thinks is all worth it and fine and I'm just in shock and upset.

Try not to be too upset, going to the specialist doesn't mean it's all down hill from here, it might be a simple fix. Especially seen as you definitely ovulated before


----------



## mrs.green2015

I guess I just feel weird going to a FS were both young. Plus I feel like it's my fault for being overweight and they'll say that. My doctor said it multiple times. I have been working out and eating better. I've lost a few pounds but now I feel terrible about it. Like the mc was my fault because of my weight and I haven't ovulated because of it.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I guess I just feel weird going to a FS were both young. Plus I feel like it's my fault for being overweight and they'll say that. My doctor said it multiple times. I have been working out and eating better. I've lost a few pounds but now I feel terrible about it. Like the mc was my fault because of my weight and I haven't ovulated because of it.

How old are you?

I'm overweight, my bmi is 30. But my specialist has never once blamed my weight for any of my issues, in fact he blamed the issues for the weight!! He suggested I try to lose weight but said it wouldn't have had any impact on my miscarriage, just that it would make it easier to get IVF on the NHS


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm 24 
Thanks for the encouragement it's just hard to hear is all.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm 24
> Thanks for the encouragement it's just hard to hear is all.

I'm 27 so not much older (though to you I bet 27 seems decades away. Sorry to say it but it's not haha!!)
You're right it is very hard to hear and it's OK to be feeling stressed and upset about it but it will eventually feel like, if not a good thing, then at least better than being in limbo


----------



## mrs.green2015

It is better than being in limbo and I'm just going to focus on fitness while all these test and what not happen. I can't stress about it.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> It is better than being in limbo and I'm just going to focus on fitness while all these test and what not happen. I can't stress about it.

Nah no need to because stressing won't change the results. Hopefully all the tests won't take too long. Just keep remembering you managed to get pregnant so it can't be all bad in there. That's what I'm clinging on to now


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thank you.
You're so sweet.


----------



## Aayla

a FS is a good idea. This is their specialty. No different than going to a dermatologist for a skin problem or a podiatrist for a foot problem. While a gyno knows the female body they aren't always specifically knowledgeable on what to do for fertility. 

While weight can be a factor usually weight is a symptom not a cause. I was maybe 20 lbs overweight when I was 18 and diagnosed with PCOS. I was told right then that I would need help getting pregnant. and you being overweight DID NOT....i repeat...DID NOT cause your mc. most early miscarriages are a chromosome issue. the little bean wasn't growing as it should and ceased to develop. Most of the time we will never truly know what caused it. What eased my mind a bit (and trust me I went through all of the "what did I do or not do to cause this" thoughts) was thinking that instead of being born deformed or sick or disabled and having a lower quality of life, my body terminated the pregnancy knowing it wasn't going to thrive. But this is just me. And I only believe this of early mc. Late term is a whole different set of issues. 

I wish I had dealt with all my fertility issue so early on. I'm almost 38. but maybe I would have caught a different issue earlier. But I wasn't in a relationship, or a good place personally, at your age to investigate. So a year before hubby and I got married is when we looked into it. That was 6 years ago. When I was 32. Ah, so young then. :haha: but it took 3 years to get a handle on my hyperplasia and it is still always in the shadows. So seeing a specialist at 24 is no big thing. The sooner you know if there is an issue or not the sooner it can be dealt with.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thank you soo much. Of course when my mc happened I wondered what happened and if i could have done something but I knew rationally there was nothing I could change. But when your doctor talks about weight and just slips in "being overweight may also increase mc risk" you suddenly feel like a terrible person. She in no way was implying I caused my mc but more encouraging all the good side effects and loosing weight and how it lowers some risks.


----------



## Aayla

if I may ask, how overweight are you? I could see someone my size (I'm over 300lbs) may have more risk but there are loads of overweight women who have healthy pregnancies. and I know lots of women of healthy weight that have had multiple miscarriages. 

Of course losing weight is a healthy thing to do but don't stress about it. Stressing just puts the body into a state and that will not only hinder weight loss but getting pregnant too. 

Do you have a plan on how to lose weight? I'd be more than happy to help and give tips if needed.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> if I may ask, how overweight are you? I could see someone my size (I'm over 300lbs) may have more risk but there are loads of overweight women who have healthy pregnancies. and I know lots of women of healthy weight that have had multiple miscarriages.
> 
> Of course losing weight is a healthy thing to do but don't stress about it. Stressing just puts the body into a state and that will not only hinder weight loss but getting pregnant too.
> 
> Do you have a plan on how to lose weight? I'd be more than happy to help and give tips if needed.

I'm sure with being slightly overweight the issue is more getting the right nutrients. I'm 180lb and the doctor basically just said "make sure you get the right amount of vitamins and exercise regularly, you aren't too fat to conceive your body just isn't hugely healthy"


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies. I definitely eat pretty healthy. Lots of veggies but probably too many starches so I'm cutting those back but I would love any advice aayla! I'm 260 it's the heaviest I've been so it's a little stressful but I've already lost 10 pounds (from time or mc) and think just cutting down the starch will help a lot. I would LOVE to loose 20 pounds before conceiving and probably can since it'll take awhile to get my test done for the fertility specialist to even get an appointment. 
I agree though Km it's more about nutrients. If I ate junk food all day it would be bad.


----------



## Uni tsi

Hey ladies, if I could chime in a moment <3 I want to recommend a book called _Always Hungry?_ by David Ludwig. He's an endocrinologist at Harvard. The gist is that basically the "low fat" diet craze of the past few decades is what made us all fat because when they took out the fat in processed foods they started adding sugar, and the high carb diet leads to metabolic syndrome which causes a host of problems. 

One of his research findings is that becoming overweight is a symptom not a cause. I heard an interview with him on NPR which is why I bought his book originally. I haven't had the chance to finish reading it yet, but basically he's claiming his dietary suggestions will fix metabolic problems. I would write it off as another diet craze, except he's a legit Harvard researcher. 

Plus, the recipes look yummy :)


----------



## Aayla

Low carb is the way to go not low fat for sure. I am going to take a look at that book. I love reading new research. 

It was also proven that the original study that said fat causes weight gain and heart disease was doctored to produce those results. 

My advice is 30 min of activity daily if you can. Nothing to much. Even brisk walking to start is good. Lots of veggies, fruit is ok but berries are the best as they don't raise blood sugar like others. Plus they are super healthy. 
Don't go completely carb free. Your carbs should be root veggies (think sweet potatoes and yams), quinoa, lentils. Limit white potatoes and wheat.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'll definantly look into the book. 

Aayla- that's pretty much exactly what I'm doing! Lol I have been exercising regularly for a couple months and eating less but the simple carbs I think are what's hindering dropping more weight.


----------



## Uni tsi

It's interesting to learn those old studies were fraudulent. I didn't know that, but it makes sense now that the real data is finally coming out.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've heard they were bad awhile ago. It's really about making good choices with natural foods. No preservatives or chemicals. And when eating carbs and starch to make sure they're complex carbs. Not simple sugars.


----------



## kmpreston

How we all doing today?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm doing really good. Blood tests were yesterday. Everything looks normal but my thyroid is on the "normal-high" range so I'll be getting more blood tests tomorrow along with getting my hsg. But then I'll be on vacation out of the country from sat- thurs. it's perfect timing to get away and relax.

How are you doing? Any better?


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm doing really good. Blood tests were yesterday. Everything looks normal but my thyroid is on the "normal-high" range so I'll be getting more blood tests tomorrow along with getting my hsg. But then I'll be on vacation out of the country from sat- thurs. it's perfect timing to get away and relax.
> 
> How are you doing? Any better?

I'm feeling a bit better Ye but still not fab. Always feel a bit better when I'm about to ovulate, then it's downhill from here


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's is so the truth! I feel good a couple days before ov and a couple days after and ten everything else is down hill!


----------



## kmpreston

For the first time since October 2014 I just ovulated on my own at the right time! cD17 might be a bit later than average. but after months of not ovulating, then using soya ISO and ovulating on like day 21-25 and then needing clomid to get it back down to sensible days where my uterus lining will be righ, this is a huge step! 

Hopefully this is a good sign that my body is over the miscarriage


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg km!!! That's so awesome I'm soooooo happy for you!!!! Did you get some bd in?

I had my hsg yesterday and I have a blocked tube. I won't know more until we meet with our RE in a couple weeks.


----------



## Aayla

KM: congrats on ovulating on your own! How did you figure out that you did?

Green: sorry to hear about your blocked tube. 

Afm: not much going on. Will find out on Wednesday if I ovulated on my own. I am in the tww now. If I didn't then no biggie because we will be back to using femara next cycle. Af is due in exactly 2 weeks. Body seemed to gear up for O so who knows.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> KM: congrats on ovulating on your own! How did you figure out that you did?
> 
> Green: sorry to hear about your blocked tube.
> 
> Afm: not much going on. Will find out on Wednesday if I ovulated on my own. I am in the tww now. If I didn't then no biggie because we will be back to using femara next cycle. Af is due in exactly 2 weeks. Body seemed to gear up for O so who knows.

I'm sorry about the blocked tube Mrs g. Hopefully the hsg will have unblocked it, seems to have happened to a lot of women on here.


Postive opk that I did on a whim and I can feel it when it happens. Should Probs have sore boobs tomorrow to confirm it. Managed BD Thursday night and Saturday morning. Hopefully get one in tomorrow morning (Sunday) too

We aren't really "trying" this month but it's made me feel much more postive either way


----------



## Aayla

I wish I could feel it. Someone on another thread said she ovulated at 10pm because she felt it. I get cramps, twinges, pokes and stuff all throughout my cycle (both on and off femara) so I would have no clue. If I went by those I'm ovulating all the time. lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- are you getting your progestrone tested to see if you ovulated?

Km- the hsg didn't unblock it. They waited to take more pictures to see if it would. But oh well. Nothing I can do about it. And I'm going on vacation so I'm not stressing.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> I wish I could feel it. Someone on another thread said she ovulated at 10pm because she felt it. I get cramps, twinges, pokes and stuff all throughout my cycle (both on and off femara) so I would have no clue. If I went by those I'm ovulating all the time. lol

It's a really distinct really sharp one sided pain that always happens on the day of my strong positive OPKs. I get a lot of cramps and twinges too, often on that one side before O. but after so long watching my cycles I can distinguish this pain - or at least I can if it happens when I'm awake.


----------



## Aayla

I do get that checked. Every cycle at 7dpo. They started with cd21 but then I ovulated on cd17 so I said screw that and went 7dpo. 
Only the first cycle had no ovulation. After that they upped my dose and I was good to go. I have ovulated each month. 
This is my first cycle not on femara. I am going on Wednesday to check my progesterone to see if I have ovulated on my own this cycle. Not sure what I will do of I did. Talk to the doc and wait and see if I am pregnant. If not we will see if the doc wants to try and other cycle without femara. 
If I haven't no biggie and I start femara on cd 3.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> I do get that checked. Every cycle at 7dpo. They started with cd21 but then I ovulated on cd17 so I said screw that and went 7dpo.
> Only the first cycle had no ovulation. After that they upped my dose and I was good to go. I have ovulated each month.
> This is my first cycle not on femara. I am going on Wednesday to check my progesterone to see if I have ovulated on my own this cycle. Not sure what I will do of I did. Talk to the doc and wait and see if I am pregnant. If not we will see if the doc wants to try and other cycle without femara.
> If I haven't no biggie and I start femara on cd 3.

I really hope you have :)


----------



## Aayla

progesterone was 1.7 so no ovulation this month. I'm okay with that. We will be starting up again next month. I am getting a new thermometer to start my temp taking again. 10 days until af comes. Excited to get back to it. Or at least know that I have the chance each month.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> progesterone was 1.7 so no ovulation this month. I'm okay with that. We will be starting up again next month. I am getting a new thermometer to start my temp taking again. 10 days until af comes. Excited to get back to it. Or at least know that I have the chance each month.

Yeh you have done the right thing having a break and seeing how it goes cause now you have more drive :)


----------



## Aayla

Yep. I do. And I think hubby is more excited and anxious as well. 

But I have lots to keep me busy so I am not as obsessed. I have to be off work for 2 weeks as my eczema is really bad in my hands and my work makes it worse. It came on during a high stress time back in January and normally it goes away but the combo of stress, emotional ups and downs and my job (I work with food and so gloves and hand washing are a constant). 

So I am taking the time to work on the spare bedroom and unpack (which is about 4 or 5 months overdue!). Until I get pregnant it will be a workout/music room.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's so awesome that you are trying next month and you're getting around to doing something with the bedroom. I just changed mine into a workout room a month or so ago because i couldn't take the empty room anymore. 

I'm back from my little trip and temp this morning was 97.18 which is a normal pre-O temp so at least I haven't missed it (if I do this month. It seems to be hit and miss lol) but now that I'm back hubs will be doing his SA and we will be going to the RE doctor! 

Oh and while I was gone hubs truck was stolen. They found it but it's a mess and lots of stuff missing, so we'll be getting a new one soon. Just one more thing to deal with.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> That's so awesome that you are trying next month and you're getting around to doing something with the bedroom. I just changed mine into a workout room a month or so ago because i couldn't take the empty room anymore.
> 
> I'm back from my little trip and temp this morning was 97.18 which is a normal pre-O temp so at least I haven't missed it (if I do this month. It seems to be hit and miss lol) but now that I'm back hubs will be doing his SA and we will be going to the RE doctor!
> 
> Oh and while I was gone hubs truck was stolen. They found it but it's a mess and lots of stuff missing, so we'll be getting a new one soon. Just one more thing to deal with.

So annoying about the truck

Hope your husbands SA is all fine and that the RE doctor is good! 

I'm impressed with you both having fitness rooms at all. Both of my spare rooms just have beds in them that no one ever sleeps in!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- don't feel bad about having beds in your spare rooms. We used to have a bed in this room but we ended up getting rid of the mattress after the outdoor cat got in and peed on it! So we took it to the dump and it's been an empty room since. Finally did something with it.


----------



## Aayla

Right now my spare room has 2 dressers and a while bunch of unpacked boxes. Lol

We will make it a nursery when I am past the 3 month mark. So for now I want it to be useful. 

I was using my living room but I don't have a lot of space and it is such a pain to move the furniture each time. Doesn't make me motivated to workout every day.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's exactly how I felt. I had no desire to even work out. It was work just to do it.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> That's exactly how I felt. I had no desire to even work out. It was work just to do it.

I'd still not work out if I had a room with the stuff in. No desire to do anything these days 

Your chart looks good


----------



## Aayla

I hear ya on that. I don't have much desire these days as well. I'm going through another spurt where there are pregnant people and babies everywhere. It's difficult. the worst was when I was dealing with the hyperplasia and I wasn't even able to ttc. 14 pregnancies in 18 months. One woman had 2 kids in that time. It was heartbreaking. And now seeing so many move on to pregnancy on here. and then in RL as well.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I feel the same way lately ladies. On one hand I'm super excited to get some answers but I feel like time is just ticking by and we've gotten no where.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I feel the same way lately ladies. On one hand I'm super excited to get some answers but I feel like time is just ticking by and we've gotten no where.

Yeh I feel exactly like this too


----------



## kmpreston

Currently trying to organise my friends baby shower, harder than I thought it would be


----------



## kmpreston

Been feeling really really down all day. 

Think it started after having had my pregnant friend round last night and hours of baby talk. Her and baby are doing really well now :)

Anyway woke up miserable, tried to keep busy to distract myself but then I realised that it's 3 months today since I found out I was pregnant. Not only am I not 16 weeks pregnant but I'm also not pregnant again yet. Really thought it would happen again quickly after having waited so long the first time

Currently stuffing my face with McDonald's and trying to get a grip


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- 
I know exactly how you feel. I see pregnant women or visit with my best friend who has 7 month old and I'm just jealous. I'm of course so happy for her and love the baby but sometimes I just can't be around babies. I've literally canceled plans before if she was bringing the baby. And I think we're all allowed to be upset sometimes and feel that way. Hugs.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km-
> I know exactly how you feel. I see pregnant women or visit with my best friend who has 7 month old and I'm just jealous. I'm of course so happy for her and love the baby but sometimes I just can't be around babies. I've literally canceled plans before if she was bringing the baby. And I think we're all allowed to be upset sometimes and feel that way. Hugs.

Yeh I'd say it's definitely allowed. I went out earlier just to try and regain some sanity. Saw 6 pregnant women in the shop I went to. Soon as I got back into the car i burst into tears.

I know it's no ones fault and God only knows what these women went through to get their babies but it's no consolation for my situation.

I've got to the stage where I'm doing online baby shopping just to cheer myself up and try to imagine what it would be like to do it for real. and then empty the basket again cause I don't actually have a baby to buy for! Totally lost it!


----------



## mrs.green2015

OMG I do the same thing! And when I'm in a store that has a baby section, like target I walk through the section because I just have to something about it makes me happy and sad at the same time. Pretty sure hubs thinks I'm crazy but idc.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> OMG I do the same thing! And when I'm in a store that has a baby section, like target I walk through the section because I just have to something about it makes me happy and sad at the same time. Pretty sure hubs thinks I'm crazy but idc.

Yes I have to browse in asda too! Friends baby girl has loads of clothes from me now cause buying them, even if not for me, makes me feel better!


----------



## Aayla

I'm not sure what I am going to do if I am not pregnant by May. My 4th was the due date and I was so excited because that is Star Wars Day and my hubby is a huge nerd and it would have been awesome to have that day as his/her birthday. And that is when Canada's mother's day is as well (well it's the second Sunday in May). So it would have been my first mama's day and my birthday is May 12 and I turn 38. 

and that's only a month and a half away. It is amazing how time flies.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> I'm not sure what I am going to do if I am not pregnant by May. My 4th was the due date and I was so excited because that is Star Wars Day and my hubby is a huge nerd and it would have been awesome to have that day as his/her birthday. And that is when Canada's mother's day is as well (well it's the second Sunday in May). So it would have been my first mama's day and my birthday is May 12 and I turn 38.
> 
> and that's only a month and a half away. It is amazing how time flies.

Time really does fly. I spend a lot of time thinking and planning about being pregnant again or wore, not being. My life is totally revolving around whether or not I will be pregnant/have a child by a certain event. For example
- I can't go to a family wedding in Cyprus in summer IF I'm pregnant (previously it was if I had just had a baby)
- IF I'm pregnant in April I can't go on rides at Disney (in September it was "if I get pregnant now I can't go to disney", in December it was "I'll be 20 weeks pregnant so I'll get loads of bump pics done with characters")
- don't give me A level on my teaching time table from September at work, what if I am pregnant and have to leave my classes mid year

The one that fills me with most dread is of course making it to my first babies due date in August and not being pregnant again. A definitely possibility. That and my friend having her baby in July and me still not being pregnant then - I didn't take the news of their pregnancy well, I haven't coped well with her constant whinging, I can't see me coping well with the baby once she's here (hope I surprise myself)


----------



## kmpreston

Wow I was chirpy yesterday...ha!

Feeling much less doom and gloom today!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So glad you're feeling better km. I think I've taken over for you. I'm super grumpy and just don't feel good.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> So glad you're feeling better km. I think I've taken over for you. I'm super grumpy and just don't feel good.

What's wrong? By better I mean I'm not feeling insanely low, just normal level of fed up. 

On an unrelated note your temps look promising


----------



## Aayla

That's good. Wish I could say the same. It's been a shit day from the time I woke up and nothing is making it better. I'm seeing birth announcements left right and center on my fb feed. I'd have to unfollow everyone to not see them. 

I'm trying to find a new job but it's tough going. right now I am off for 2 weeks for medical reasons. But after that I will likely just go back to my 2 days a week. which isn't anything to live off of. We've been supplemented by employment insurance after I was laid off from a good paying job. But that ends in 2 weeks. I will be losing about $1000 a month if I don't get back to full time hours. so I'm stressed to the max. 

My brother decided he's going to get married in Las Vegas. So now I have until August to try and save at least $2000. and then I have to take time off work to go. If I don't get full time work we can't afford to go.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks on the temps! But they're in the pre-ov range. With completely negative OPKs all month so I'm sure it'll be an anovulatory cycle again. 

I'm just negative and upset this weekend. I'm frustrated (which is normal) that we haven't gotten anywhere yet and we're officially lttc which I never thought we'd get to. But also sad that everyone around me is having kids or planning to shortly and everyone I know seems to be extremely fertile. They get pregnant on the first try or with missing one birth control pill!!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Thanks on the temps! But they're in the pre-ov range. With completely negative OPKs all month so I'm sure it'll be an anovulatory cycle again.
> 
> I'm just negative and upset this weekend. I'm frustrated (which is normal) that we haven't gotten anywhere yet and we're officially lttc which I never thought we'd get to. But also sad that everyone around me is having kids or planning to shortly and everyone I know seems to be extremely fertile. They get pregnant on the first try or with missing one birth control pill!!

Yep what you're feeling is definitely normal and exactly what I'm feeling. I was ltttc when I got my first BFP so even longer now. It's not a nice feeling with pregnancies and babies being born everywhere. I feel both your pain

Aalya that's a bummer about the job, I hope you find something soon. I'm lucky in that my job is very stable, stressful, but at least secure. One less thing to worry about. I'm pretty sure I couldn't cope in your position


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- we must have posted at the same time I'm so sorry you have so much stress going on. I hope you get a new job soon!


----------



## Aayla

mrs.green2015 said:


> Aayla- we must have posted at the same time I'm so sorry you have so much stress going on. I hope you get a new job soon!


thanks. I have had that happen often on here. lol Sometimes I have conversations have gone for a page before I realize it. Then I'm like, what are they talking about? and it turn out I missed a post cause it was posted at the same time. lol so it's all good. 

Thanks ladies. Sometimes it's just nice to know others feel my frustration and pain. It's why I don't think I could ever give this site up. Besides, I've begun to make friends that have crossed over into FB and near RL. I know I have people to visit if I ever get to the UK. and as sad as it can be to have so many move on I am so super happy they are getting their rainbows. and seeing the ultrasound pics and finding out gender is so exciting. Just waiting on my turn.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Aayla- we must have posted at the same time I'm so sorry you have so much stress going on. I hope you get a new job soon!
> 
> 
> thanks. I have had that happen often on here. lol Sometimes I have conversations have gone for a page before I realize it. Then I'm like, what are they talking about? and it turn out I missed a post cause it was posted at the same time. lol so it's all good.
> 
> Thanks ladies. Sometimes it's just nice to know others feel my frustration and pain. It's why I don't think I could ever give this site up. Besides, I've begun to make friends that have crossed over into FB and near RL. I know I have people to visit if I ever get to the UK. and as sad as it can be to have so many move on I am so super happy they are getting their rainbows. and seeing the ultrasound pics and finding out gender is so exciting. Just waiting on my turn.Click to expand...

Ye I feel the same. It breaks my heart that I'm watching people move on but then it brings me hope and joy too. This site keeps me sane

All of the thread I started on here with, which was a charting one, have got pregnant now. In fact all but one of them has given birth. One had a loss, got pregnant again and just gave birth. And yet I feel like I haven't really moved on in 21 months


----------



## mrs.green2015

I know how you feel km. It's like I'm in the exact same position I was when i started this journey. But today in hopeful. In waiting for a call from the RE nurse to schedule out first appointment.


----------



## Aayla

Totally there. I have a thread that we all suffered a loss in august. Most are now pregnant. Many have been pregnant multiple times and suffered losses. I'm glad I haven't suffered so many losses in a row but at the same time I feel so stagnant.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Well ladies I have some good news. Our appointment with the Infertility specialist is next Thursday! I feel like we're finally getting somewhere. 

Based on all the tests are possible problems are either hypo thyroid and blocked right tube.


----------



## Aayla

Yay for getting an appt. 

Thyroid issues are huge in fertility and even the most minor deviation can cause miscarriages. I was only 2 points off and while it is classified as normal for everyday living and not classified as a problem it was enough I got put on synthroid by my fertility doc.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- can I ask what your tsh level was?


----------



## Aayla

My thyroid was at a 5. but I was told it should be at 2 or 3. I think. It was awhile ago and before i started looking up my results online. What the measurement was I can't recall.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ok thanks! Mine came back like 3.7 and then two days later 3.4 I think. I'll know more in a little over a week!


----------



## kmpreston

So pleased that you are getting somewhere with your appointments. Hope it's just a blocked tube though!


----------



## kmpreston

I mean obviously I hope nothing is wrong but the tube thing seems to be pretty certain from your hsg


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- I knew what you meant lol! I don't know what they'll do for a blocked tube? The doctor who did the procedure said they wouldn't do anything.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- I knew what you meant lol! I don't know what they'll do for a blocked tube? The doctor who did the procedure said they wouldn't do anything.

They can surgically open them and I think there's some meds that may help with it too. Won't do that unless you're ovulating though cause no point!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yup! The doc said they won't do surgery and that makes sense. But I've read online they'll perscribe meds to make you ovulate from both sides (like clomid). Which would help with not ovulating too. Lol but the doc won't know that because they never tested for ovulation. So at this point I'm just anxious and guessing. Haha 

I hope you ladies are feeling better. Thinking of you.


----------



## kmpreston

So I've just gone back to a test (bad choice) and there's a definite line but I think it might be an Evap :( it's pink. But. It wasn't there when I went out - there was a potential shadow but def not a line. Sigh. Need something definitive
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrs.green2015

Do you usually get evaps? How dpo are you?


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Do you usually get evaps? How dpo are you?

I have had a few but never this convincing and that the camera can see


----------



## mrs.green2015

I hope it turns into something in the next couple days!!


----------



## kmpreston

Yeh me too. I'm 11dpo so AF should be here Sunday. Not long to wait really. 

I'm ok with it being an Evap tho. Tbh my heart sank just a little when I saw it - we are going to Disney in 3.5 weeks and I'd miss going on the rides and water slides. I know it would be worth it but it's a £3000 holiday that I had finally let myself get excited for! Would be worth it though so I wouldn't be upset to be pregnant lol


----------



## Aayla

You'd only still be in first trimester. I know you can't ride with a bump but maybe check to see what ones you can ride so early on. The ones that don't whip you around may be ok. Nothing affecting your gforce.


----------



## kmpreston

Got this bottom test this morning, got my period this afternoon. Sounds about right. Roller coasters here I come
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- it sucks no matter what when AF shows but I'm glad you get to enjoy the rides.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- it sucks no matter what when AF shows but I'm glad you get to enjoy the rides.

Ye I agree it totally sucks :( just trying to be postive about it
Cause otherwise this goes down as another early miscarriage / CP


----------



## Aayla

Yay for roller coasters! boo for af :( 

And I would have more thought it would suck to have morning sickness during DL and not be able to physically ride. Because if you could ride you may not have wanted to. And then there is all the food and drinks etc. So on the plus you get to enjoy yourself and I would just indulge as much as you can. 


AFM: cd 34 and waiting impatiently for af to come. the pms has calmed down other than being a bit weepy. so far no signs and she is 2 days away. Waiting to see the spotting. I do hope she comes on her own because it would suck to have to induce her which would make me 7-10 days off schedule. I have had cycles where there was no spotting and she just came but those are not the norm. I usually get 1-2 days of spotting. 

On on a non ttc note, I am getting a new job. My parents own a restoration/ blasting company and my mom can no longer do their books. So they are going to train me to do them. It's part time to start but the wage is $5 more an hour than what I am currently doing and I am only part time at my current job. Plus my job is making my ezcema worse and I have had to be off work for the last 2 weeks because of it. 

I am super excited for this because this will give me bookkeeping experience to add to my resume if I ever need to look for something else. But the company is growing quickly and eventually I will be full time. and it's also something I can do without having to take too much maternity leave as the business is at my parent's house (a 15 min walk from mine) and I can just bring the baby to work with me. 

I must admit this has relieved a lot stress in my mind.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Yay for roller coasters! boo for af :(
> 
> And I would have more thought it would suck to have morning sickness during DL and not be able to physically ride. Because if you could ride you may not have wanted to. And then there is all the food and drinks etc. So on the plus you get to enjoy yourself and I would just indulge as much as you can.
> 
> 
> AFM: cd 34 and waiting impatiently for af to come. the pms has calmed down other than being a bit weepy. so far no signs and she is 2 days away. Waiting to see the spotting. I do hope she comes on her own because it would suck to have to induce her which would make me 7-10 days off schedule. I have had cycles where there was no spotting and she just came but those are not the norm. I usually get 1-2 days of spotting.
> 
> On on a non ttc note, I am getting a new job. My parents own a restoration/ blasting company and my mom can no longer do their books. So they are going to train me to do them. It's part time to start but the wage is $5 more an hour than what I am currently doing and I am only part time at my current job. Plus my job is making my ezcema worse and I have had to be off work for the last 2 weeks because of it.
> 
> I am super excited for this because this will give me bookkeeping experience to add to my resume if I ever need to look for something else. But the company is growing quickly and eventually I will be full time. and it's also something I can do without having to take too much maternity leave as the business is at my parent's house (a 15 min walk from mine) and I can just bring the baby to work with me.
> 
> I must admit this has relieved a lot stress in my mind.

Yay congrats on the new job :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay on the new job!!' That's so fantastic I know you were worried about it befor. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Aayla

thanks. it sure is a weight off my shoulders. Dad is a little apprehensive. Nothing worse than finding out your kid is a horrible worker. Not that I am but my Aunt just had to fire her daughter because she turned out to be incredibly lazy. Maybe it was just because she was working for mom but you never know. So he's a bit worried I will take advantage of the fact I am working for mom and dad.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's a legitimate concern. But as long as you don't get too comfortable I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## kmpreston

When are you starting your new job Aalya?


----------



## Aayla

So it was confirmed today that I have the job with my parents and I told my current job that I am not coming back. My dad is actually getting excited to have someone run the office. My first big task is to clean said home office. lol It's disastrous. Files everywhere, no real system. My parents are gone from Tuesday to Saturday to go to Vegas for vacation and I have to have it done in that time. I get a big chunk of money for that task which will go towards costs for my Vegas trip in September. Then I start some time the week after they get back going over all the tasks and learning how to do everything. 

I am super excited for it.


----------



## Aayla

on the ttc front nothing new here. Waiting on af. She is due tomorrow and I have had some cramping that she is on her way but I don't think on time. If she isn't here by monday then I have to take provera for a week and that will induce it. It puts me behind schedule a bit but it is what it is. but I have never wanted my period to come so much in my life. :haha:


----------



## kmpreston

Still no AF Aalya?

I see AF got you Mrs G. When's your appointment?

Just finishing my clomid tomorrow. Then it's waiting a week til baby dance time. And by then it will only be 2 weeks until Florida, aka relaxing time!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- I am so so glad not only are you Ttc and taking clomid but even more so that you're going on vacation! You deserve it and you need the relaxation. Good luck girl!! 

My appointment is Thursday (so close!). I'm nervous but excited. It's supposed to take an hour and that includes a transvaginal ultra sound so we'll see. 
The nurse said he'll go over all of or results and then talk about a treatment plan. So well actually have a plan on Thursday. It's insane to think about. 
As far as AF it's really really light, not exactly AF material but it's consitent so not spotting either.


----------



## Aayla

So as of yesterday af was late. I took a FRER and it was negative, which I knew it would be as my progesterone came back that I didn't ovulate. But I had to test to be sure as I can't take provera while pregnant. So I started the provera yesterday. 

I've been cramping for days and it feels like af is coming sometimes and then I go to the bathroom and nothing is there. I had pms starting a week before af was due. Now I am just weepy and crampy with lower back pain. 

So now I am on provera for 7 days and I should hopefully have af by April 1st.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- the first of the month would be a great time to start a new cycle. A new cycle that you'll get your bfp!


----------



## Aayla

It would be awesome for many reasons. My dad's bday is on April 30th. So I am hoping she comes soon as I would love to be able to test before or on and be able to announce on his bday. 

I'm also really hoping this is it as my mc due date is May 4 and depending on when cd 1 is that will roughly be when af is due next. My bday and mother's day are in May as well. It's going to be a hard month.


----------



## Aayla

Totally gutted. Got a call from the doc in regards to going on metformin. They said they want me on provera for 2 months and they have to do another biopsy afterwards, because of the hyperplasia. If the hyperplasia is not back then they said they will look at adding metformin when they discuss the trigger shot. I didn't realize we were moving on to that. 

So now I am back to waiting. as much as I want to disregard what the doc wants (because it is tempting since the femera is sitting right beside me) I feel they know what they are doing. And I did want this break to lose weight.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh my gosh aayla. I'm so sorry. Even if it's for medical reasons it's completed heartbreaking to stop Ttc. You're in my thoughts and I'm hoping it's not back.


----------



## Aayla

I am pretty sure it's not. my last biopsy was just after my mc and everything was fine. I'm really sad about having to go through May not pregnant. May 4th was my due date and May 8th is Mother's Day and May 12 is my birthday. It is going to be a sad month. My biopsy will happen around the end of the month. I have to set the appt one week before I stop my pills. Which is actually on my birthday. lol 

Provera also makes it incredibly difficult to lose weight. I went to my family doc once, who didn't know why I was on it, and I asked him about losing weight and I told him my meds and he said, first thing...get off the provera...that makes you gain weight. But since I need it because it keeps the hyperplasia at bay that isn't an option. So now I have to fight not only my biological obstacles but now medicinal ones as well. I need to lose 40 lbs by the end of this round of provera. I don't think they will move on with me at this weight. the 40 lb loss will put me at what I was when I first started this last year. 


The only light I see is that the trigger shot will have us more timed and less of a chance of missing the window. To know that I will ovulate within 36 hours is a good thing and hopefully hubby will not cave under pressure but if we make sure that we take the day off the day previous then he should be good to go.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I understand your frustration. Can you ask your RE about getting help to loose weight. Maybe something to help. But I am happy about the trigger shot for you! I think that'll help you get pregnant quickly.


----------



## Aayla

I think if I become diligent in cutting out carbs and making sure I workout everyday then I should see some progress. I was sent to a weight loss specialist awhile ago (I only stopped going because it took over 2 hours by bus to get there and I don't drive). She put me on a program that had me eating 75g of carbs to start and to slowly cut it to under 50g. I also had to work out for an hour everyday. If I start with 75g of carbs and 30 min of workout I should see something. 

I plan on keeping a diary for my doc because if I don't lose weight I can show them that I have been doing what I need to do but it's the pills that are working against me. 

I'm thinking of doing a road race. I have walk/run a 5k and a 10k before and I was so fit back then. So I am thinking if I focus on training for something and not working out for the sake of working out then it will keep me motivated.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've done a 5k and I want to do another one too! I've been walking 1.5 miles every other day and the days I don't walk I run 1 Mile. I'm trying to improve my time. Look at the Dr. Oz day off diet. It's basically helping you cut out carbs. I do it and I eat about 50-75 carbs a day. But they're all complex carbs no simple carbs. It seems to be helping me.


----------



## kmpreston

Aalya I'm sorry you're having to delay it all but it sounds like you are putting a postive spin on it

Mrs G how did your appointment go?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- my appointment is this afternoon. Less than 2 hours to go! Eeekk. Very excited and nervous.


----------



## Aayla

Hope your appt goes well. What is it for again?


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's out first appointment with out RE. So he'll go over our test results and the come up with an action plan


----------



## Aayla

Ah. Right. That's awesome. A plan is nice to have.


----------



## kmpreston

So what's the plan?!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I forgot to update! 

My doctor is amazing. He's so focused on getting me pregnant quickly. It's so weird so hear since from my Gyno it's always, keep waiting it'll happen. 

He out my on 100mg in clomid starting today and if not pregnant in 3 months we will reevaluate.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I forgot to update!
> 
> My doctor is amazing. He's so focused on getting me pregnant quickly. It's so weird so hear since from my Gyno it's always, keep waiting it'll happen.
> 
> He out my on 100mg in clomid starting today and if not pregnant in 3 months we will reevaluate.

Oh good, same dosage as me. Watch out for the mood swings and headaches. Guess we are in a race now cause I have got two more months left after this one too!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- we better get our bfps within the next couple months! What day do you take the clomid and when do you typically ovulate? Im cd3-7?


----------



## Aayla

So glad you are on a plan now. I was on clomid days 3-7. It can also make you gain weight. I gained 10 lbs in a week. But my size never changed so I don't think it was fat. It didn't make me ovulate so we switched to letrozole. 

Fx for this cycle!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- thanks. What mg were you on?


----------



## Aayla

10mg. a lower dose than when I was on it for the hyperplasia, so I shouldn't be too ragey. it has emotional side effects for me as well as weight gain. i hate this drug. I've already warned my bff and hubby knows how I can get. I'm not a pleasant person to be around when on it. I think though if I am working out then the endorphins from that should counteract the provera. I'm hoping anyways.


----------



## mrs.green2015

You were on 10mg or 100mg? I'm on 100. I haven't heard of anyone be on only 10.


----------



## kmpreston

I take it 2-6 and ovulate between 16 and 18. BFP month was the one 16.

My PCOS symptoms are getting worse on the 100mg tho - starting to get a slight moustache and hairs on my jaw line which I couldn't be less impressed about. Also gaining a bit of weight from it just to add insult to injury. Going to try and see my GP this week about metaformin


----------



## mrs.green2015

My doc told me about metaformin he gave me the option for after a couple months if nothing happens. He says it's a great drug but that it tends to take 9 months- a year to work for fertility. But I think in conjunction with clomid it would be good.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> My doc told me about metaformin he gave me the option for after a couple months if nothing happens. He says it's a great drug but that it tends to take 9 months- a year to work for fertility. But I think in conjunction with clomid it would be good.

Even if it just helps me manage my weight and hairy beastliness I'll be happy


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahha OMG yes!!


----------



## Aayla

So I have to call my doc to get clarification. I was googling how much it costs for the hcg shot here and my clinic's site popped up. I looked there first but didn't see anything specifically about hcg trigger shot on their fee list. When I googled a result came up for their page on IUI. Which makes sense as they had said this would be the next step but I thought maybe they would trigger and we would do it at home. Turns out that, at least by the description, they don't just trigger and do it at home. They do the IUI. Which has me a bit worried in regards to cost. 

Right now my letrozole costs me $55 per cycle. I still have to take that with the IUI. The trigger shot (I found out on another site) is about $100. The cycle monitoring is $400, the semen wash is $400 and they charge to teach me how to inject myself which is $200. So in total my cycle will cost me $1155. I barely make that in a month myself, right now. and hubby makes just over that. My mom says everything will be fine but I hate the fact that I am 38 years old and can't afford to do this. I can barely afford to save up and I don't want to borrow money from them. 

I already have to save up at min $2000 to go to a wedding in September. Now I will be lucky if I can do this one time before then. I will save $200 by not having to go through injection teaching again but that only brings it down to $955. Still a lot of money per cycle.

I may be worrying over nothing which is why I have to call the doc to verify the pricing and the plan. I haven't told hubby yet. He was worried about the cost and he's depressed enough over this. He sees his chance at being a dad dwindling.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> So I have to call my doc to get clarification. I was googling how much it costs for the hcg shot here and my clinic's site popped up. I looked there first but didn't see anything specifically about hcg trigger shot on their fee list. When I googled a result came up for their page on IUI. Which makes sense as they had said this would be the next step but I thought maybe they would trigger and we would do it at home. Turns out that, at least by the description, they don't just trigger and do it at home. They do the IUI. Which has me a bit worried in regards to cost.
> 
> Right now my letrozole costs me $55 per cycle. I still have to take that with the IUI. The trigger shot (I found out on another site) is about $100. The cycle monitoring is $400, the semen wash is $400 and they charge to teach me how to inject myself which is $200. So in total my cycle will cost me $1155. I barely make that in a month myself, right now. and hubby makes just over that. My mom says everything will be fine but I hate the fact that I am 38 years old and can't afford to do this. I can barely afford to save up and I don't want to borrow money from them.
> 
> I already have to save up at min $2000 to go to a wedding in September. Now I will be lucky if I can do this one time before then. I will save $200 by not having to go through injection teaching again but that only brings it down to $955. Still a lot of money per cycle.
> 
> I may be worrying over nothing which is why I have to call the doc to verify the pricing and the plan. I haven't told hubby yet. He was worried about the cost and he's depressed enough over this. He sees his chance at being a dad dwindling.

Oh that's not good :( hopefully you won't need it

They only do iui in the uk now if there is a problem with the mans swimmers. Anything female and it's usually straight to IVF. The cost of IVF scares me. Where I live you get two cycles paid for by the NHS (which is good but some areas, including the next town, get three). After that though it's £6000 per cycle :(


----------



## Aayla

IVF is $16,000 CAN per cycle. that is about $8500 your price. and it isn't covered at all in BC. Some provinces cover the medication required and one province covers I think one or two rounds but you had to have lived in the province for 5 or more years I think. 

but we are going to sit down and create a budget. I'm stopping my violin and voice lessons and we are cutting our cable and home phone. The money we would spend is going into a separate bank account. That's $270 a month right there. and I'm going through all of our stuff to see what we can sell. There is so much that has been left in boxes since we moved that we could easily sell stuff. Garage sale for baby! lol 

and hubby is ok with twins. the IUI with fertility drugs ups our chance to 30%. and we are going to say yes to the procedure if 2 eggs could be released, maybe 3. If 4 then we will stop and let the cycle pass...maybe...I'm iffy but I don't think we could handle quads. financially it would be difficult. but I don't want to spend $1100 and then just do nothing.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> IVF is $16,000 CAN per cycle. that is about $8500 your price. and it isn't covered at all in BC. Some provinces cover the medication required and one province covers I think one or two rounds but you had to have lived in the province for 5 or more years I think.
> 
> but we are going to sit down and create a budget. I'm stopping my violin and voice lessons and we are cutting our cable and home phone. The money we would spend is going into a separate bank account. That's $270 a month right there. and I'm going through all of our stuff to see what we can sell. There is so much that has been left in boxes since we moved that we could easily sell stuff. Garage sale for baby! lol
> 
> and hubby is ok with twins. the IUI with fertility drugs ups our chance to 30%. and we are going to say yes to the procedure if 2 eggs could be released, maybe 3. If 4 then we will stop and let the cycle pass...maybe...I'm iffy but I don't think we could handle quads. financially it would be difficult. but I don't want to spend $1100 and then just do nothing.

Even if four eggs were released quads is still unlikely.
I had gorgeous twin cuddles last night with my friends twins. Clomid increases the risk of twins and I'm ok with That :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- I know every placed is different but I have heard of a trigger shot without iui. Idk how unlikely it is but I've heard of it so I hope that's the case for you and it's less costly. 

Ivf here is about $10,000-$12,000. And nothing is covered. Our insurance is amazing (thanks to hubbys job) and we have 50% coinsurance for infertility which basically means we pay half price for everything. We're incredibly lucky. 

I've also heard iui is more for male issues. Our doctor explained everything and said well his swimmers are fine so you don't need these, talking about iui and something else.


----------



## Aayla

IUI is used for male factors but it is also used if a female doesn't have fertile cm and has a hostile environment. We are actually fine in both areas, especially since we got pregnant before. But because of my age (38 in may) and with the hyperplasia time is ticking away. The hyperplasia is a bomb waiting to go off, it's always there in the shadows. I have a feeling the one full term baby we get will be our only one. Ideally they wanted to give me a hysterectomy but I want kids. 

So because we did 6 rounds of letrozole with no full term pregnancy we are on to the next step. I woke up today feeling a lot more positive about this. I'm going to start selling a bunch of stuff that we don't use, and a friend of ours owes us $400 so I am going to talk to her about making us a priority next month. 

but...we may not need to..I still have to talk to the doc. We may be doing the trigger without the IUI but I don't think so. I recall them saying that they wanted to do 6 months of letrozole and if that didn't do anything then they want to move on to IUI. 

IUI will double our chances so it really is worth it in the end. And I get to declutter my house at the same time. :)


----------



## Aayla

Here is the quote from the website of my clinic: 

IUI is always recommended when doing superovulation as this has been shown to optimize the likelihood of conception.

so in all likelihood this will be where we are going next.


----------



## kmpreston

That's really good. I def won't get iui or trigger shots

This is the one down side of the NHS, you get very few options when it comes to treatment plans - you get what you're told. But at least it's not expensive. Three rounds of clomid costs me £8.20


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Here is the quote from the website of my clinic:
> 
> IUI is always recommended when doing superovulation as this has been shown to optimize the likelihood of conception.
> 
> so in all likelihood this will be where we are going next.

When's all this gonna start?


----------



## Aayla

Well I freaked out over nothing. Confirmed with the doc assistant on what might be happening. She said she didn't mention trigger but I could have sworn she did. Maybe I misheard. But the next step was not IUI as I got pregnant with timed sex before. 

But if we want to go on to do IUI then we can and I have to be sure my bmi is under 45. But the price is only $400. Which is for the sperm washing. Everything else that is on the price list I guess doesn't pertain to me. $400 a month we can do. But I have to talk to hubby to see what he wants.

it will all start up again (no matter which way we choose) at the end of May or beginning of June. I have to be on the provera for 60 days. Today is day 8. So 52 days to go. A week before i stop I have to book the biopsy, which should hopefully happen before my pills are done so I have to time to get the results before my cycle starts which will be around the 23rd or 24th of may. So my next ovulation day won't be until June.


----------



## Aayla

talked to hubby. He wants to go with the IUI. He really wants me to be pregnant since it can double our chances he wants to go for it. Especially now that it is only $400. So now I have to lose 50 lbs in 50 days. Not totally impossible but my diet will be quite strict. If i don't meet that goal then we will do rounds of just letrozole until I do. But I have to have my bmi under 45 and right now it is 51.6. Even just 10 lbs is a loss of 1.6 points on the bmi scale. 

I feel that IUI is the next step. It feels right in my gut. So I am going to do whatever I can to get back down to that bmi.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> talked to hubby. He wants to go with the IUI. He really wants me to be pregnant since it can double our chances he wants to go for it. Especially now that it is only $400. So now I have to lose 50 lbs in 50 days. Not totally impossible but my diet will be quite strict. If i don't meet that goal then we will do rounds of just letrozole until I do. But I have to have my bmi under 45 and right now it is 51.6. Even just 10 lbs is a loss of 1.6 points on the bmi scale.
> 
> I feel that IUI is the next step. It feels right in my gut. So I am going to do whatever I can to get back down to that bmi.

That's really good :)
I need to work on getting my BMi down to 29 before June so that I can go on the IVF waiting list


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- that's so exciting! So glad you hubs is on board.
You can loose the weight! 

Km- how long is the ivf waiting list?


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Aayla- that's so exciting! So glad you hubs is on board.
> You can loose the weight!
> 
> Km- how long is the ivf waiting list?

Not sure, about 6 months I think


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wow I haven't heard of a waiting list. I wonder if there's one here.


----------



## Aayla

a wait list? that sucks. Is it possible to be put on the wait list while you get to your goal bmi? How far do you have to go?


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> a wait list? that sucks. Is it possible to be put on the wait list while you get to your goal bmi? How far do you have to go?

Yeh I think so, not certain tho

I think it's currently 31 so about 20lb

There's waitin lists for everything in the uk, even seeing a specialist had a six week wait. Wisdom tooth extraction was 6 months. Ultrasound on my dodgy kidney with the stones was 4 weeks but it had resolved after 2 weeks


----------



## Aayla

oh wow. At least you don't have too much to lose. although any amount can be hard.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> oh wow. At least you don't have too much to lose. although any amount can be hard.

Ye not too much I just can't make myself even try at the moment :/


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- you'll loose it when you're ready. Don't stress about it if you're not! And that's crazy about the waiting list I had no idea.


----------



## Aayla

I've been there KM. for the last few months. It is so hard to get the mojo. You'll get there though.


----------



## Aayla

ugh. another cousin having a baby. this will be #7 for their family. (3 for one cousin, 3 for another, and now 1 for sibling #3). 

it's getting to be too much. it's getting so hard to see all of the pregnancies.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> ugh. another cousin having a baby. this will be #7 for their family. (3 for one cousin, 3 for another, and now 1 for sibling #3).
> 
> it's getting to be too much. it's getting so hard to see all of the pregnancies.

Yep I'm definitely feeling the same about pregnancies


I'm also getting to the stage where I want to lose weight. Just. Got a gorgeous dress today that's a bit tight on the chest (my boobs are huge st the moment....wel they always are but really huge this month) so I quite want to slim into that. Plus you know, all other nice holiday dresses!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- dresses a huge motivator for me. Haha especially in 2 months we have a wedding to go to. DHs good friend, who happens to be the brother of his ex! Ugh!! I really wanted to be pregnant but I guess that won't happen.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- dresses a huge motivator for me. Haha especially in 2 months we have a wedding to go to. DHs good friend, who happens to be the brother of his ex! Ugh!! I really wanted to be pregnant but I guess that won't happen.

There have been so many things I "want to be pregnant for" that haven't come about that I'm trying to force myself not to think like that now cause it's killing me


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's where I'm at now. This month would be so perfect that if it doesn't happen I'll be devastated.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> That's where I'm at now. This month would be so perfect that if it doesn't happen I'll be devastated.

I say I'm not trying to plan to be pregnant BUT I will still be devastated this month if I'm not. I'm very close to the end of my tether with it


----------



## mrs.green2015

I couldn't even imagine trying for that long. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I couldn't even imagine trying for that long. You're in my thoughts.

12 months is longer than anyone should have to wait so you are in my thoughts too


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks Hun! <3


----------



## Aayla

I really wanted a christmas baby. The cycle that I was supposed to be on right now was my last chance. My IUI would be anywhere from the end of January to the beginning of March (it depends on what date you use in the predictor, lmp or ovulation). It was so tempting to go against doctor orders. Especially since I have the letrozole already. 

Oh well. It will be when it will be.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> I really wanted a christmas baby. The cycle that I was supposed to be on right now was my last chance. My IUI would be anywhere from the end of January to the beginning of March (it depends on what date you use in the predictor, lmp or ovulation). It was so tempting to go against doctor orders. Especially since I have the letrozole already.
> 
> Oh well. It will be when it will be.

I definitely would do:haha:


----------



## kmpreston

I'm ovulating :) fingers crossed this month will work 

My friend finished her second round of IVF yesterday and had her embryos put in at day 2. So she's essentially 3 days ahead of me. I'd love it if we were both pregnant together after all this time - we miscarried at the same time


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km I hope this is it for you!!!! That would be so amazing. I really am sending you sooooo much baby dust.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km I hope this is it for you!!!! That would be so amazing. I really am sending you sooooo much baby dust.

I so hope so, it would be perfect

I went to see my friends newborn today. Tiny baby cuddles were awesome but it made me long for one of my own even more


----------



## Aayla

Fx for you KM!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I know how you feel km. We went to a bday party today. My ovaries were on fire!


----------



## Aayla

Weird thing happened. Had some spotting today. The provera prevents af from happening so I am not sure what is going on. 

I am going to call the doc on Monday, especially if it gets heavier. This might change my timeline.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's very weird. Let us know what happens.


----------



## kmpreston

That is weird, though my IVF friend was on provera for 10 days before hand to bring in her period (after she stopped it). But by day 5 she was spotting and full flow started day 7


----------



## Aayla

That does happen sometimes. That is usually why I take it but it apparently helps with my hyperplasia. I am on day 13 of taking it. It could still be af. Sometimes if she wants to come she comes. 

If she does come I would like to go on my femara and stop the provera but I have to check with the doc. They may want to do the biopsy early or just have me continuing with the meds as per usual.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I have no idea how that works but I hope everything is fine and maybe starts things sooner, if possible


----------



## kmpreston

How you guys getting on?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fine over here. Just waiting for my positive opk! Clomid definitely dried up my cm. I don't have much. But what I do have it turned watery today.
How about you?!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Fine over here. Just waiting for my positive opk! Clomid definitely dried up my cm. I don't have much. But what I do have it turned watery today.
> How about you?!

Clomid does that to me too. Everything is very dry :blush:

Just ovulated. Managed three days - O day and the two days before. Hope it was enough


----------



## mrs.green2015

I hope so too! Can't wait to see your bfp in a few days.


----------



## Aayla

I have to go off the provera. The mood swings are terrible and I actually accused my hubby of cheating on me. never once in our 9 years together have I thought that or would even suspect it. 

I'm calling the doc tomorrow. my previous RE told me to contact them if the mood swings ever got really bad. It wasn't always pleasant being on this. But there really is no need for it right now. I was only on it because we were taking a break but now that can stop. My bmi isn't down to where it needs to be for IUI so we will continue to just use femara. Maybe we won't need IUI. If in a couple of cycles it hasn't worked and my bmi is down then we will do it.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I hope so too! Can't wait to see your bfp in a few days.

Not testing until at the earliest the 17th April. I'm going to Florida at 9dpo
(12th). I'm not going to test til AF is late because
1) I am only taking one test with me 
2) I want to have done all the rides and have a few cocktails before I know I'm pregnant and feel like I can't!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- that's a super smart idea! Can't wait to see your bfp 

Aayla- I'm sorry Hun. What now in your Ttc journey?


Afm- got my positive opk today! Finally. Haven't seen one of those since my mc back in November. So I'm super excited.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- that's a super smart idea! Can't wait to see your bfp
> 
> Aayla- I'm sorry Hun. What now in your Ttc journey?
> 
> 
> Afm- got my positive opk today! Finally. Haven't seen one of those since my mc back in November. So I'm super excited.

Yay! Bet this is your month too!! 
At least if I don't get a BFP I will be in the happiest place on earth and can't be too sad.
If I do get it I'm def doing a Disney announcement for my DH


----------



## mrs.green2015

So much fun! 
Do you also spend way too much time thinking of how you'll tell DH? I do! Lol but i think I've finally figured it out. If we get our bfp I'l going to tell our family on our anniversary.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> So much fun!
> Do you also spend way too much time thinking of how you'll tell DH? I do! Lol but i think I've finally figured it out. If we get our bfp I'l going to tell our family on our anniversary.

Ye I think of something pretty much every month &#128584;
This month I'm going to hopefully get three sets of Micky ears with my name, his name and "little p" on them and get him to get them out of he bag

Then we will get a photo of them in together near the castle and give that to our family when we decide to tell them


----------



## mrs.green2015

Man I really really really am hoping this is your month!!!


----------



## Aayla

MrsGreen: Yay for positive opk! fX for you

KM: oh that would such a wonderful idea. I like the idea of waiting until you've ridden rides and stuff. At least get a little fun in. But even if you didn't I don't think you would be that sad for the reason. I would be waving at them going "enjoy the ride, I don't care cause I've got a bun in the oven!!" :haha:

AFM: our plan is for me to go straight back onto letrozole. My bmi isn't low enough yet for IUI but while I work on that we will continue with our previous way. It's not like it didn't work. We did get pregnant the one time. But I let myself go and gained a bunch of weight so I am hoping that this healthy eating and working out will fix my insides faster than my out. I am hoping that's the reason we didn't get pregnant again these past 3 cycles. 

So now I just wait for af to show up. Which could be any day. I'm a bit crampy today so I am hoping it is soon. I have the pills all ready to go. I'll be temping as soon as I see consistent spotting and I am picking up some digi opks on friday.


----------



## Aayla

and spotting happened tonight so af is just around the corner. Only a few more days until I start the letrozole again!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay aayla!


----------



## Aayla

cd 1 today!! Woot Woot. Now I have to get back into the habit of taking my temp. Today I didn't because i wanted to sleep in and boy did I. I woke up at 11am. 11 hours of sleep. All this working out. I'm into week 2 and now I am feeling the soreness. Tomorrow I work so I can set my regular alarm.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's exciting Ayala! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Aayla

Me too. My testing time is just before Mother's day (which is May 8). The earliest I will start testing is May 6. My bday is May 12 so I am hoping for a very happy birthday!


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Me too. My testing time is just before Mother's day (which is May 8). The earliest I will start testing is May 6. My bday is May 12 so I am hoping for a very happy birthday!

That would be awesome


----------



## Aayla

Well I am F***ing gutted. Doc said no letrozole. We must do a biopsy and get the results back so I now have to sit through this freaking cycle doing absolutely nothing. Which sucks because that means I have to go back on the provera to induce it close to the end of this cycle because it doesn't come on its own. My biopsy is on the 12th. My thought is to bypass his orders and take it anyway on cd 5-9 instead of 3-7. Not sure what the difference will be since I ovulate late anyway.

But I just don't know. I want so bad to be TTC right now, not just because I want a baby but my due date is coming up and my birthday and mother's day (all within a week of each other). Even if I wasn't pregnant at least I know I was trying. But to sit here and do nothing and then have my cycle start again just before my bday sucks. 

My only positive thought with doing what the doc says is that it gives me that month to lose more weight. But I know I won't be down to IUI weight by then. That is a 50 lb loss and I won't be doing that in a month. That would be a 1.5 lb loss per day. 

My mom says that I should just go ahead and do it. What if I was ovulating on my own? There is no chance of my ovulating by the time the biopsy is and so certainly no chance of being pregnant. I know that if the hyperplasia is back they will want to put me back on progesterone. Or hell..I may need a hysterectomy. Ideally that is what they wanted but I want kids. 

I'm so conflicted. and mom is afraid I will lose my momentum if I just have to sit here and wait. When I get depressed it is hard to stay motivated. Right now I just want to eat ice cream and cry.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Well I am F***ing gutted. Doc said no letrozole. We must do a biopsy and get the results back so I now have to sit through this freaking cycle doing absolutely nothing. Which sucks because that means I have to go back on the provera to induce it close to the end of this cycle because it doesn't come on its own. My biopsy is on the 12th. My thought is to bypass his orders and take it anyway on cd 5-9 instead of 3-7. Not sure what the difference will be since I ovulate late anyway.
> 
> But I just don't know. I want so bad to be TTC right now, not just because I want a baby but my due date is coming up and my birthday and mother's day (all within a week of each other). Even if I wasn't pregnant at least I know I was trying. But to sit here and do nothing and then have my cycle start again just before my bday sucks.
> 
> My only positive thought with doing what the doc says is that it gives me that month to lose more weight. But I know I won't be down to IUI weight by then. That is a 50 lb loss and I won't be doing that in a month. That would be a 1.5 lb loss per day.
> 
> My mom says that I should just go ahead and do it. What if I was ovulating on my own? There is no chance of my ovulating by the time the biopsy is and so certainly no chance of being pregnant. I know that if the hyperplasia is back they will want to put me back on progesterone. Or hell..I may need a hysterectomy. Ideally that is what they wanted but I want kids.
> 
> I'm so conflicted. and mom is afraid I will lose my momentum if I just have to sit here and wait. When I get depressed it is hard to stay motivated. Right now I just want to eat ice cream and cry.


I would definitely be ignoring the doctor and doing it anyway, it's your body!


----------



## kmpreston

Do you have atypical changes to the cells with your hyperplasia?


----------



## Aayla

kmpreston said:


> Do you have atypical changes to the cells with your hyperplasia?

yes. It gives me a 30% chance of uterine cancer if they are there. which is why they ideally want a hysterectomy. The last biopsy I had, the doc said that if it was back I was going to be referred to oncologist. But it came back fine and that was in October. I've gone one cycle without ovulating and so I am sure the hyperplasia is still gone.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Do you have atypical changes to the cells with your hyperplasia?
> 
> yes. It gives me a 30% chance of uterine cancer if they are there. which is why they ideally want a hysterectomy. The last biopsy I had, the doc said that if it was back I was going to be referred to oncologist. But it came back fine and that was in October. I've gone one cycle without ovulating and so I am sure the hyperplasia is still gone.Click to expand...

Yeh I would definitely keep trying before it has chance to get back. I had cervical dysplasia with some atypical changes which thankfully has gone away on its own (or been removed by the 10 biopsies I had in 3 years). I decided last month at my smear that even if it was back I wasn't doing anything about it until I have had a baby. Then they can do what they want


----------



## Aayla

That's why I was thinking to just go ahead and take the pills. I was thinking of changing the date to 5-9 so I will have only been taking them for 2 days by the time the biopsy happens. Probably not a lot of changes to my body by then.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Honestly, I would ignore the doctor, I have before haha but it's probably the wrong thing to do. 
My question is: what happens if you get pregnant. Then your test comes back bad? What happens at that point? Just to think of worst case.


----------



## Aayla

I honestly don't know. My O day isn't until cd 17-19. the biopsy is on cd 7. I will likely find out the results before I ovulate but I don't know. I can't find any info on having it and being pregnant. 

My old gyno told me that ovulating will fix it. Usually women go on BC or progesterone for a short time to keep a regular schedule. Getting af every month keeps it at bay. When you don't get your period for a long period the lining can build up. Usually not too much of a concern but if the cells are atypical (like mine) they can cause cancer. 

my gut and spidey sense tells me to take the letrozole. Something is guiding me to that but I'm also afraid it is my desire to be TTC again.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Then I was definitely take it. Especially if you find out the results before you ovulate. 

Keep us updated on what you choose to do!


----------



## Aayla

My other thought is to go back on the provera to stop af (it's only day one and quite light) until I get the results and then go off and start then. My test date would be a few weeks off but still in May. 

I don't know what to do honestly. Part of me wants to just ignore the doctor but I don't know what I would do if I was pregnant and found out the tests came back bad. (there is no literature that I can find on this). But I know the doc knows what he is doing and we have been dealing with this for so long is one more month really so bad?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Would your doctor ok going back on if? 


I'm so not impressed with my temp rise this morning...


----------



## Aayla

hubby vetoed that idea. I've been way too crazy on it and it hinders my weight loss. Which has been going great since I have been off of it. For the first 3 days I was at about a 1.5 loss but then I went off of it and the pounds just dropped off. I lost another 2.2 since yesterday. I have lost a total of 7.8 lbs already. :happydance:

I think the decision, no matter how hard it is, is to listen to the doc. I was prepared to have this month out while on provera anyway and really..what's one more month? We will still get to start trying next month. i will have to take provera to induce my period but it's just a week. oooh...maybe I will induce her early. No sense in giving myself a 35 day cycle when I don't need one.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think that's a great idea. And maybe because it's such a hard month plan something nice do you and DH.


----------



## Aayla

We have a date this Saturday. A nice Italian restaurant. I was told to wear make up (which I rarely do). lol 

On May 4th, my due date, I will be lighting a candle to the little one I lost. Just something for closure and then I think I will be able to move on.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That sounds beautiful! I might steal your idea when my due date comes up in June.


----------



## Aayla

By all means. I know a few women on here who are worrying because it is coming up soon. I think lighting a candle, saying a few words (to god, the baby, the universe..whomever or whatever you wish or believe in) and giving some sort of goodbye will be a very healing process. We do it if the baby is further along, we do it when our loved ones pass so why not this little one? I grieved harder with this than any other death in my life but I never said goodbye.


----------



## mrs.green2015

My husband got a tattoo for our baby. At first I was skeptical because it's forever and I thought it make him sad when looking at it but it actually helped him heal so much. And when I see it I smile because every single time I see it I think of DHs dad (who passed away) holding our baby.


----------



## kmpreston

My IVF friend has just had her Bfp 9 days after her egg collection/7 days after embryo transfer!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's amazing km!!! So happy for your friend. Now it's your turn!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> That's amazing km!!! So happy for your friend. Now it's your turn!

Woo look at your temps!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Aayla

I'm doing great. 14 days into my program and I am getting stronger. I love it. Tomorrow is my biopsy. bleh. it hurts so much. I'm going to talk to the doc about IUI in depth and if it's even a good option to do right away or do they want us to continue with timed sex for a few more cycles. and what the extra cost would be to add on the trigger shot. Might even talk about IVF. I'm a planner and I like to plan out ever possible idea and I would love to plan for it and have the costs broken down and when stuff has to be paid. Is it one lump sum or is it at different points in the cycle etc. 

I was hoping to be down more in weight by now but the last couple of days I made bad choices. I still fit them into my plan but it reacted badly with my body. I think too much sodium and wheat. I only gained a pound but I should be going down not up.


----------



## kmpreston

I'm good, 9dpo and on my way to Florida today! I have a good feeling this month but just ignoring it all until Sunday Sejm AF is due. If she arrives, no worries, more rollercoasters and bday cocktails. If she doesn't then I'll test Monday morning


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- I'll be testing monday too if no AF. I'll be 12dpo. I don't want to test early because we're moving this weekend and I don't want to stress about lifting anything or cleaning. 

Aayla- good luck today! Let us know what happens. I'm also a planner so I 100% get planning what will happen.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- I'll be testing monday too if no AF. I'll be 12dpo. I don't want to test early because we're moving this weekend and I don't want to stress about lifting anything or cleaning.
> 
> Aayla- good luck today! Let us know what happens. I'm also a planner so I 100% get planning what will happen.

Your temps look so promising, I hope this is it for you! Monday I'll be 15 dpo so ill already know before I test (if I get to testing)

Just landed in Florida. Weird to think that I'm now in the same country as you guys haha


----------



## Aayla

Did my biopsy. it hurt but it was quick. My new doc is great. He said my lining looks great and he didn't get a lot of tissue (which is a very good thing) and he thinks it will come back that the hyperplasia is still gone. We have plans for both scenarios

1) if the hyperplasia is gone I go back onto letrozole. No IUI right away. I have 3 months of letrozole left so I will give it that long and if not then I will insist on IUI myself. 

2) if the hyperplasia is back then I will be going on Mirena for 3 months as it is a better progesterone for me and doesn't have the crazy side effects. After 3 months another biopsy, if it's gone I go back on to letrozole. 

So I am pretty excited and will be waiting anxiously for my doc to call with the results. I will have to induce my next cycle as af never comes on her home when I am on an unmedicated cycle.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's exciting! When do you take letrozole. Like what cycle days? Is it possible to take it this cycle? I know you were thinking about it before. But if it comes back good would you still have a chance?


----------



## Aayla

Unfortunately no. I take it days 3-7. You can take it 5-9 as well but today is cd 7 and it will be about a week until I get my results back. so I have to wait 2 more weeks, start taking the provera on cd 21 for 7 days. and then by day 30 or 31 I should have af again.

so i have about 3 weeks to wait. Just have to get through this cycle.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh ok. Well thought I'd ask! That's not too much longer though. Hope it goes by fast for you


----------



## Aayla

The days seem to be flying by. I am hoping the next week does as well. 

Looks like hubby got a new job. They wanted to check references today and said they would call back tomorrow. It pays $6 more per hour than his current job and will have decent benefits. The money stress will definitely be less.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's fantastic!!!! Things are falling in place for you!


----------



## RichieesMom

hey ladies, can i join in? 

im 27, been with my man for 5 yrs now n just recently gave birth to our beautiful son nov 23 (water broke day before i was suppose to be induced). soul crushingly, my baby passed away within the hr bc his windpipe didn't develop wide enough. he couldn't breath or be incubated:cry:. total shock to us all, including drs. they said u can't see something like that on US.? needless to say, I'm completely devastated. i mean just crushed to my core. i know he's in the best hands now tho, god n his grandma r enjoying his company. but while I'm left with empty arms and baby room (cloths, toys etc) I'm desperate for another child. never to replace richiee, thats just not possible. but to love n hold n somewhat heal. 

anyway, it took as 2yrs 9mths of ntnp for our firstborn. didn't think i could have a child considering it took that long! I'm on cycle 4 now.....praying god blesses me again sooner that later


----------



## Aayla

RichieesMom: welcome welcome. I am so very sorry for your loss and I can only imagine the grief you are going through. I can understand wanting another child and no one would ever think you are trying to replace your son because we all know that is impossible to do. But I do understand the desire to have a little one in your arms. I know very little about this type of loss and the healing process. I think you reaching out to us is a good first step. The ladies here are fantastic and have helped me move forward from my early mc. I hope it won't take nearly 3 years again for you.


----------



## RichieesMom

thank u aayla. i believe this is a good first step too. I'm glad to finally speak out to woman who understand the struggle of loss n ttc in their own way. i don't feel so alone! 

i won't be O'ing till next week, n finally using opks n bought preseed (heard good things about ps) so we"ll see! a lot of praying and alil science :winkwink:


----------



## RichieesMom

btw i am very sorry for your loss as well aayla :hugs:


----------



## RichieesMom

and everyone elses. prayers to all!


----------



## Aayla

Thank you. Preseed is great. I tend to not have an abundant amount of cm so it worked great and we used it during our bfp cycle.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Welcome! I'm so so so sorry for your loss. How heartbreaking.


----------



## RichieesMom

aayla: oh sweet! same here, next to none with cm. i must say i have been obsessively stalking the preseed reviews everywhere! i know it very well might not work right away but anything will help. opks finally getting darker so time will tell. hating TIME lately. 

thank u mrs green, its been agony. unmeasurable pain :cry: but, i said this to someone earlier, gods plan is better than mine. richiee is fine, its mommy who's not. 

are any of u ladies trying this month?


----------



## mrs.green2015

My loss want even comparable to yours but I try to remember the same. When I get sad I think of my father in law holding our baby in heaven. He never for to meet any grandkids (he has 4 so far) except for our baby. So I always remember he's looking after our little one for us.


----------



## kmpreston

So sorry for your loss Richiesmom

Whilst my loss was very early I share your worry about it taking just as long again - we had been trying 19 months when I finally got pregnant last time 

We are/were trying this month, used clomid and preseed. Now just 11dpo and waiting for AF


----------



## Aayla

I have to wait for my biopsy results but the doc and I think everything is fine but it was a necessary evil. As soon as those come back I can start trying again. 

I am thinking of inducing a second bleed in about a week. I haven't heard of anyone doing it before. The bleed I just had wasn't a real af of course. And I don't want to wait in order to create a proper cycle length.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- did you ask your doctor?


----------



## Aayla

No. They said to start again next cycle f the results come back good. But af won't come naturally for me, I will have to go back on provera to induce anyway. I was just thinking of doing it earlier instead of creating a 35 day cycle (which is my norm).


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> No. They said to start again next cycle f the results come back good. But af won't come naturally for me, I will have to go back on provera to induce anyway. I was just thinking of doing it earlier instead of creating a 35 day cycle (which is my norm).

I can't imagine inducing it early could have any different effect that waiting 35 days


----------



## mrs.green2015

I also don't see why it would cause ang problems. AF sheds your lining... You may just have less right?


----------



## RichieesMom

mrs green- i was just talking to dh about how his mom never got to meet his dd (she passed when he was 17yrs old, dd is 6yrs. i met him when she was 1yr). dh is the baby of his fam, n if stories r true, seemed to be the favorite lol. so I'm positive gma ramona is happily raising baby richie for us. 

kmpreston-thank u. n i will send a prayer ur way! i won't be testing this month, just gonna wait for af to show. can't take the sight of a bfn.

aayla- i hear u on not wanting to wait. i hope everything gets lined up asap!


----------



## Aayla

Thanks ladies. That is what I thought too. I will probably start taking the provera soon again and as soon as I hear back from the doc stop.


----------



## kmpreston

Just getting to the end of 11dpo. Did a sneaky test today and it was a definite negative. Still feeling hormonal and nauseous but I think this is now just the norm post O. Starting to feel a little crampy so I imagine AF will appear by Saturday morning :(


----------



## Aayla

Ever since my mc my body has decided to give me every symptom after O happens. It has gotten my hopes up for the 3 cycles after. I am hoping with 2 cycles off it has tapered down and I won't get so many symptoms next time.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Ever since my mc my body has decided to give me every symptom after O happens. It has gotten my hopes up for the 3 cycles after. I am hoping with 2 cycles off it has tapered down and I won't get so many symptoms next time.

I had hoped that, alas no. Every possible symptom every cycle since miscarriage (which is 4 cycles now)


----------



## Aayla

So we have a thing called My Ehealth. This is an online site where we can check lab results. I have been able to check my progesterone and pregnancy tests before the doc calls. Sometimes they don't call because they know this exists. 

So I decided to check to see if my results of the biopsy showed up. It was exciting to see that they had final results but it says only doctors can call for the results. Since doctors are so damn busy I likely won't hear anything until next week. I am hoping to hear something tomorrow but we will see when they call or get the results. It is so frustrating to know the results are there but to have to wait.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I would call and ask since you can see that they have them. 

Km- I get symptoms too I hate it! It gets your hopes up so much.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I would call and ask since you can see that they have them.
> 
> Km- I get symptoms too I hate it! It gets your hopes up so much.

It's ridiculous isn't it. Now getting AF symptoms so :(


----------



## RichieesMom

first positive opk today, bd'ed n ouch! i assume its from my cervics being lower. does this happen to any of ya'll? it was quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Aayla

It has happened to me too.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Happens to me too!!


----------



## kmpreston

Has happened to me before as well


----------



## RichieesMom

perfect timing for less than pleasant bding ! dh stopped for a sec n i screamed hurry the hell up, don't worry about me (tmi):growlmad:! lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aww no! I've found certain positions are better than others when my cervix is low.


----------



## kmpreston

AF got me :( got everything crossed for you Mrs g your temps look good


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aww sorry km!

My temp went down a little today.


----------



## Aayla

Sorry to hear af got you Km.


----------



## RichieesMom

km-:hugs: 

i tried a couple different things but didn't help too much. I'm kinda sensitive! ill bare thru it. i will say I'm already ready to see a neg opk!. I'm alil annoyed with dh right now so I'm not happy about giving him any when I'm trying to be mad! lol


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Aww sorry km!
> 
> My temp went down a little today.

Still looks promising to me. When you testing?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I was going to today but with moving I got up so early I forgot. Lol I'll test tomorrow as long as my temp stays up.


----------



## RichieesMom

so this month was my first month temping correctly. yesterday was my 2nd +opk, and had major Ov pain. buuuut this morning i didn't have a temp spike (an as i figured bc i thought i ov'ed yesterday, -opk).

is this normal to not have a temp spike the next morning? or have i just not ovulated yet? stressing out:wacko: 

i always figured i might have something wrong with me being that it took so long to concieve my son (ntnp). but docs have never said anything. (tho i never asked, considering i was pregnant at the time). my right ovary has been hurting on n off since labour. maybe I'm just not ov'ing very much?

can't see a doc yet due to no insurance at the moment. I'm freaking myself out with this lack of temp rise! :nope:


----------



## Aayla

Richiesmom: A positive opk means your LH is surging. You should expect ovulation in 24-36 hours after it. and then the temp spike the day after you O. For example, positive opk on cd 16, temp rise on cd 18 which means O on cd 17. 

It does happen where ovulation happens on the same day as a positive opk but it's usually the next day. 

So yesterday was a positive OPK, today you will likely ovulate, and tomorrow you should see a temp spike. Also note, the temp spike doesn't have to be big and apps like fertility friend require 3 sustained higher temps to predict O.


----------



## RichieesMom

i see. thanks aayla!


----------



## RichieesMom

no temp spike yet :nope:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Can you add your chart to your signature so we can see it?


----------



## RichieesMom

i haven't been charting n here! iv just been writing it down in a journal. let me see how i can figure that out.


----------



## RichieesMom

how do i go about doing that?

real quick tho, my normal temp is 97.8-98.0

this morning it was 98.2(never above 98.0) but for some stupid reason, and idk y...i stayed in bed for another 15-20 mins n temped again (I'm sorry, i was just being obsessive over the .2 degree spike) n it was back to 98.0 :(

forgive me, i probably sound very silly lol i need more practice!


----------



## mrs.green2015

lol you don't sound silly! But ignore the second temp. It means nothing! I can't remember how to add it since I have a hard time doing it when I did lol maybe one of the other ladies can help out?


----------



## RichieesMom

ok i just filled out my ff chart, now i need to figure out how to post it! thank u anyway!


----------



## Aayla

Here is how to make your chart a part of your signature

1) go to FF. Go to SHARING. click on GET CODE. 

2) copy the code for "bbcode code" This is the code you use for message boards like this one. 

3) go onto here and click USER CP. click on EDIT SIGNATURE

4) in the box paste your code. click SAVE SIGNATURE. 

if you don't want it in your signature and just want to share it one time. In the GET CODE section of FF just copy the code under SIMPLE LINK. and then paste that in your regular message area.


----------



## kmpreston

Any news Mrs green?


----------



## mrs.green2015

This is my test from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RichieesMom

thank u aayla!

mrs green :happydance:


----------



## Aayla

Mrs Green: I totally see that line!! Squeeee!!!


----------



## kmpreston

Yayyyyy!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies but I really feel like it should be darker at 12dpo do I'm waiting for it to get a little darker then I'll have the doc order my betas.


----------



## Aayla

Nah. I didn't get a light positive on a frer until 13dpo. It really all depends on implantation. I am always shocked when women get a positive at 9 or 10dpo. Implantation happens about 6dpo. If you start at 1 hcg you won't see anything on a test until about 13 or 14 dpo with normal doubling rates. Of course it varies and some women start with a higher number.


----------



## kmpreston

We got a darker one today?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Here's my frer from this morning. It's so light I think it's a chemical. 

Do you guys think I should go in to get betas?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RichieesMom

aayla, i think I'm gonna wait till next month, n start over on a clean slight with the charting. iv been very inconsistant with the times of temping n I'm just don't feel confident. i will make sure to follow ur instructions for posting it next month. I'm considering this month a bust. 

my temp did rise alil this morning, so I'm just gonna consider it that i did O n start the wait. not feeling great whatsoever tho


----------



## RichieesMom

mrs green, u should do what will put ur mind at ease. fx :hugs:


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Here's my frer from this morning. It's so light I think it's a chemical.
> 
> Do you guys think I should go in to get betas?

Yes go and get betas


----------



## Aayla

Betas are a good idea. But also, my beta at 14dpo was 14 and the doc said that was normal range and it then doubled on 16 dpo.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thank you aayla! You are really helping me so much. I have to wait to hear back from the nurses in the Fertility department. Once I do I'll get my betas. I'm praying with everything in my heart it's a sticky bean. I know eveeyonans every pregnancy is different but it's hard not to freak out when you see these dark beautiful lines online.


----------



## Aayla

I hear ya. I was gutted when I didn't get a positive at 10-12 dpo. Everyone else on here was getting them and it sucked. I didn't understand how they were getting so much more hcg. But this is also why I now wait until 13 dpo to test. Maybe one day I will get a good positive at 10 dpo.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm the same. I wait until 12dpo and I just assumed that was long enough. I had no idea. I'm just praying it'll get darker and in trying to be really positive


----------



## RichieesMom

ok, posted my chart anyway. idk, i feel like i didnt chart enough.....somethings off! any suggestions?

y does my chart have a damn question mark. what did i do wrong?


----------



## Aayla

Hmm the link isn't working right. I can go to the page but no chart shows up


----------



## mrs.green2015

I can't see the chart either.


----------



## RichieesMom

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/647d33">My Ovulation Chart</a>

couldnt figure out y its not showing on signature! but does this link help?


----------



## mrs.green2015

No :( 
But since you haven't been consistent with time I think that may be your issue. Isn't temping so hard and confusing at first? Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Here is a progression pic from my test yesterday and today. It does actually look darker today in person. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Aayla

It didn't work for me either but I am on my phone and I have yet to figure out copy and paste lol 

Mrs green: I definitely see the progression. It can be hard doing it every day as hcg doubles every 48 hours ish. So every 24 hours may not see enough.


----------



## RichieesMom

boo! i tried getting dh to help me (he's pretty computer savvy) before his nap (lol sounds childish "his nap", he works tonight) but the jerk didn't want to be bothered with my request at the moment :( ill get em later! 

mrs green :thumb: very excited n anxious for u! said a prayer for u n lil bean :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- I agree it's hard to see it progression eveey day so j am so happy I see it on three test. Just got confirmation they ordered my beta! Now to just get the energy to get up from my nap lol


----------



## RichieesMom

he (dh) has yet to figure out this rocket science problem for me lol. but my temp has stayed risen (nothing drastic but enough), and according to my chart i am 3dpo. 

mrs green, anything new?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Beta came back from yesterday (13dpo) as 8. I was basically told to prepare myself for bleeding to start. So I'm at work trying incredibly hard to focus and not burst into tears.


----------



## Aayla

I would wait and see. While that is sort of low, mine was only 14 at 14 dpo. Granted it did end in a mc but the doc said that was totally normal. If you implanted on 8 dpo and started at 1, your hcg would only be around that. Are you going to take more betas to see if you are doubling?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes I have another beta tomorrow (48 hours later) to see if hrs doubling. It's just so discouraging when your told to prepare for mc ya know?

IF it doubles then I would be 12 today at 14dpo. Sooo idk.


----------



## RichieesMom

mrs green I'm so sorry....theres not much i can say to help u feel alil better, BUT its not over till its over!! :hugs: just sent a prayer ur way.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Yes I have another beta tomorrow (48 hours later) to see if hrs doubling. It's just so discouraging when your told to prepare for mc ya know?
> 
> IF it doubles then I would be 12 today at 14dpo. Sooo idk.

I so hope your blood was taken just before a rise and it's more like 20 tomorrow. Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Aayla

Fx for you!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thank you ladies so much. Your support has been amazing! I appreciate it a ton!
I'm trying to stay as positive as I can.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Thank you ladies so much. Your support has been amazing! I appreciate it a ton!
> I'm trying to stay as positive as I can.

At the very least this cycle proves that 1) you ovulate on clomid and 2) you're timing things well. Hopefully 3) will be that you are pregnant with your take home baby


----------



## RichieesMom

question. iv heard a couple different things when i comes to clomid prices. once heard it was about $200 a round. then iv heard as cheap as $20. if insurance doesn't cover, what would i be looking at $ wise? just thinking ahead, in case i start getting too impatient n want alil help.


----------



## Aayla

for me, without extended medical in Canada (basic doesn't cover clomid), it started out about $50 per cycle for 50mg and then it was $100 for a cycle on 100mg. 

letrozole is much cheaper. I am at the top of that dose and it is only $55 per month. 

Although different companies will have different prices. and the US could be cheaper.


----------



## RichieesMom

thanks aayla!


----------



## Aayla

I called the doc and the results are in...hyperplasia is GONE!!! we are back on the baby making train. I took my provera pill already today so that was my last one. Now I just wait for a bleed to happen and as soon as cd 3 happens I am back on Letrozole. If we don't get pregnant within 3 cycles then we will be moving on to IUI as that would make 6 cycles without getting pregnant with timed sex. 

I AM SO FREAKING EXCITED!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's such amazing news!!! I'm so so so happy for you! You're going to get pregnant very soon I can feel it!!

My clomid cost me $10. It was covered with my pharmacy coverage even though my infertility specialist isn't. 

Will be doing my second beta in an hour I'm so nervous.


----------



## Aayla

Ooh. Fx for you Mrs.Green!! 

I do hope it is soon.


----------



## RichieesMom

aayla, thats awesome!! :thumbup:

mrs green, sending good vibes n all the baby dust ur way!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrs.green2015

You guys are amazing! Thank you!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I thought I'd share with you ladies my progression from 13dpo and 15dpo. Obviously lines mean nothing it's all about the beta but this makes me feel better than I was feeling.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aayla

Awesome progression! When do you find your results?


----------



## mrs.green2015

They're open 24 hours so I can call anytime but I doubt it'll be don't by tonight before I go to bed. I'll probably call when I wake up.


----------



## Aayla

Oh I couldn't take the suspense!! :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol lets just say every time I get up i go look at my tests for reassurance. Haha


----------



## RichieesMom

mrs green, i literally was in a rush making dinner bcuz i was so anxious for ur results! aaahhhh i feel as if its me in ur situation :wacko: lol 

like aayla said, good progression!


----------



## Aayla

^^^^ Yep. :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahaha I'm actually pretty calm! I was freaking out before I did the beta though. The whole drive there I was so nervous.


----------



## RichieesMom

calm, thats good! the less stress the better. well u stay relaxed, ill do all the stressing over here in south texas! lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahhaa I love it! I'll stress for you when it's your turn! Because no matter what it's stress the first few days... Oh and then forever haha


----------



## RichieesMom

:friends: yes it is!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just wanted to update you ladies. My beta went down to 5. So I had a chemical.


----------



## Aayla

oh green, I am so sorry to hear that. :(


----------



## RichieesMom

mrs green, I'm so so sorry :( how r u feeling?


----------



## kmpreston

Oh no I'm so sorry :( try to keep in mind that at least the clomid works. As small a comfort as I know that is xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm ok. I'm very very sad but to be expected. I'm just starting to think something is wrong with me since now we've had two losses.


----------



## RichieesMom

:( I'm sorry mrs green! but i believe with all my heart u will have ur sticky bean. head up luv. was this ur first round of climid?


----------



## RichieesMom

iv been having a dull ache on my right ovary since yesterday. i stretched awhile ago n ouch!! is ovary pain even a sigh of pg? cyst maybe? 

iv never been diagnosed with pcos or endo. but then again iv never had an ultrasound until i was 15 weeks pg. i didn't find out i was even pg till 14weeks! i was use to skipping a month of af once n awhile (very reg af now since labour, like to the day). i figured the 3 missed periods where bcuz of stress (dh n i were going thru a very rough patch). n sore boobs, chalked it up to sleeping on them (implants). no other symptoms other than that! could they have seen any sigh of endo or cysts thru my ultrasounds then?


----------



## kmpreston

Oh no I'm so sorry :( try to keep in mind that at least the clomid works. As small a comfort as I know that is xx


----------



## RichieesMom

mrs green, how r u feeling today luv?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm doing ok. My amazing DH stayed home from work. He said it wasn't because of me, but I think it was.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm doing ok. My amazing DH stayed home from work. He said it wasn't because of me, but I think it was.

That's lovely, I'm sure you needed the support. I'm so sorry this has happened :(

Afm I'm back from Disney and now thoroughly miserable. Need to pick myself up but it's not working yet. In the mean time I have to organise a baby shower :dohh:


----------



## RichieesMom

Oh it was bcuz of u :)


----------



## Aayla

Had spotting tonight!! So excited!! Getting so close to starting my pills.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Had spotting tonight!! So excited!! Getting so close to starting my pills.

Eek hope you start properly soon


----------



## kmpreston

Oh I see you're cd2 Aalya? :)

I'm cd12 and hoping my OPKs get a grip and turn positive by Friday!


----------



## Aayla

That I am. The spotting turned into very light flow. so I counted it as cd 1. not a lot of flow but I didn't think there would be. I start my pills tomorrow. I'm so excited!! 

So close to O for you KM! how exciting. Are you waiting out the two weeks or do you have a day you will start testing? 

how is every one else doing?


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> That I am. The spotting turned into very light flow. so I counted it as cd 1. not a lot of flow but I didn't think there would be. I start my pills tomorrow. I'm so excited!!
> 
> So close to O for you KM! how exciting. Are you waiting out the two weeks or do you have a day you will start testing?
> 
> how is every one else doing?

Not doing great but powering through. Still negative on the OPKs. Hoping for a positive tomorrow now. Don't want to test til AF is late but will probably cave at 11dpo


----------



## Aayla

Same. I always say I am going to wait and never do. This month I am buying some wondfo off of Amazon. Just so I can poas every day. :haha:

I don't start until at least 8 dpo. I like to have ovulation confirmed first. I will probably grab a frer if I get a positive on the cheapie.


----------



## kmpreston

Well I got a positive opk so right on time.

Infuriatingly DH is full of an awful cold and is in no fit state to BD so looks like another month wasted &#128555;


----------



## mrs.green2015

Maybe you can have a quicky? And maybe you an do most of the work. Full him full of meds and then get down to business. I'm sure he'll understand.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Maybe you can have a quicky? And maybe you an do most of the work. Full him full of meds and then get down to business. I'm sure he'll understand.

I'm not convinced that will work he's not stopped coughing for 24h


----------



## Aayla

yep, just pump him full of cough meds (non drowsy!) and then just get him to lay on his back and you do everything. :rofl: But it does suck because if he can't excited he can't finish. but maybe once he is going he will get into it. and don't worry about the on top position...they get there. and you just hop off quickly. :haha:


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> yep, just pump him full of cough meds (non drowsy!) and then just get him to lay on his back and you do everything. :rofl: But it does suck because if he can't excited he can't finish. but maybe once he is going he will get into it. and don't worry about the on top position...they get there. and you just hop off quickly. :haha:

I'll try. At this stage in also open to the "sperm donor method":blush:

I can't just miss out another month


----------



## Aayla

Turkey baster for the win!! :rofl:


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Turkey baster for the win!! :rofl:

Actually ended up going with a similar method :haha::blush::happydance:


----------



## Aayla

awesome!!


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> awesome!!

It feels so wrong doing it that way but you know what, after 22 months of this shit I'll try anything!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahaha I hope you get your bfp that way!! Maybe get some more "donation" tomorrow for good measure. Haha


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hahahaha I hope you get your bfp that way!! Maybe get some more "donation" tomorrow for good measure. Haha

If I get it this way I won't be telling anyone but you lot!!! That's the plan though ;)

How you doing Mrs green?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm fine. Cd7... Clomid should be coming to an end soon. And then the ovary pain should start. Just waiting and waiting and waiting. Lol I hope I still ovulate around the same time as last month and that the cp doesn't mess it up.


----------



## Aayla

Glad you are doing ok Mrs Green. after my mc my O date was late by 2 days. Never went back to cd 17. Not sure what this time off will do though. It shouldn't change it much, if at all.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Well my last mc (although was much later) made me stop ovulating all together! Lol but I'm on clomid so I'm sure I'll ovulate.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Well my last mc (although was much later) made me stop ovulating all together! Lol but I'm on clomid so I'm sure I'll ovulate.

I ovulated two days late after MC but it's cause I started my clomid late. I am glad you are doing ok.

I get ovary pain too from clomid :(


----------



## RichieesMom

Km, u r too funny! I'd be doing anything n everything I can to get what i need to "come out n go in" lol 

Mrs green, glad u seem to be feeling better :hugs: fxed go Clomid!

I'm still waiting for af to show on the 4TH. Like u said Mrs g, waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> Km, u r too funny! I'd be doing anything n everything I can to get what i need to "come out n go in" lol
> 
> Mrs green, glad u seem to be feeling better :hugs: fxed go Clomid!
> 
> I'm still waiting for af to show on the 4TH. Like u said Mrs g, waiting waiting waiting.

You not testing or did you not ovulate? Can't remember sorry

We need to figure out how to fix your chart on here


----------



## kmpreston

I copied the bb code from the FF web page
It looked like this
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/526a17/thumb.png[/ img]
My Ovulation Chart[/ url]

But without the spaces after the /


----------



## kmpreston

The 526a17 part is the only bit that should be different for you. If you can find out what your account number is then you could use the bb code above and just put your account number in place of mine


----------



## RichieesMom

I did ovulate. Sorry, forgot to mention I poas yesterday. BFN. Af should be here Wed. 

Yes, I need to properly post my chart


----------



## kmpreston

Well I ovulated early so I only hit 3/5 fertile days o-1, o day, o+1. Still feeling pretty confident, I ovulated in CD15 and the only time I've ovulated on CD16 even was my BFP month so I'm hoping early O means good quality eggys


----------



## Aayla

That looks like decent timing. FX KM!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

KM that's amazing timing! My doc said 0-1 and o day are the two that count.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> KM that's amazing timing! My doc said 0-1 and o day are the two that count.

I really hope that that's the case. I'd have liked to get o-2 too but DH was poorly sick and we never would have managed the other days


----------



## RichieesMom

That does sound good km, good vibes ur way! 

Af got me earlier than expected (yesterday). So cd2 n first day of soy iso. Not sure if I mentioned I was trying soy this month. Hopefully I can give a positive story on it like so many others iv read!


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> That does sound good km, good vibes ur way!
> 
> Af got me earlier than expected (yesterday). So cd2 n first day of soy iso. Not sure if I mentioned I was trying soy this month. Hopefully I can give a positive story on it like so many others iv read!

Soy ISO helped me ovulate regularly but no BFP on it


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck Richies! 

I'm- I'm really excited for you this month!!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Good luck Richies!
> 
> I'm- I'm really excited for you this month!!

Looks like you're gearing up to O?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I am. Got "high" on my opk this morning, which I didn't get any highs last month. I hope we get good bd in, during the week is so hard for us.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I am. Got "high" on my opk this morning, which I didn't get any highs last month. I hope we get good bd in, during the week is so hard for us.

I hope you do too, difficult tho it is to fit it in it would really be worth it if this is your first "high"


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree. Now just have to seduce DH lol


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I agree. Now just have to seduce DH lol

Looks like it worked, keep it up! ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha! Lingerie does wonders!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Haha! Lingerie does wonders!

Need to get it out again tonight ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I know! I need to keep it up. Lol I'm just worried I'll have like 4-5 days of "high" and he'll be exhausted by the time I get "peak" haha


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I know! I need to keep it up. Lol I'm just worried I'll have like 4-5 days of "high" and he'll be exhausted by the time I get "peak" haha

That happens with DH regularly.

Richiesmom/Aalya how are you guys


----------



## RichieesMom

Hey ladies! 

Tomorrow will be my last round of soy. I did cd2-6. No side effects other than some pressure today. 

Mrs g, that ALWAYS happens to me! I get decent action, n then by the time O day shows, he too tired n moody bcuz I'll force him lol. 

I got serrapeptase in the mail today. I figured I'd start taking that too just incase iv got any gunk in my tubes that might be holding things up. I shouldn't considering my baby planted himself nicely last (no ectopic pg) time. But Jesus 2yrs n 9mths was wayyy too long of ntnp to finally have our precious surprise. maybe it's a tight squeeze.....idk. just want to cover all bases. 

Km, how u doin?


----------



## Aayla

Doing ok. Today was slightly better than yesterday. Just have to keep on keeping on. Inching towards O time. I am thoroughly convinced it is worse than the tww.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Doing ok. Today was slightly better than yesterday. Just have to keep on keeping on. Inching towards O time. I am thoroughly convinced it is worse than the tww.

It is! Definitely! 

I'm doing ok, got a lot of cramping so I'm hoping that's a good thing


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- cramping is a good thing! It's the one thing I had with both my bfps. Good luck! 

Aayla- it's sooo much worse. Especially when you're almost there and you're testing with OPKs trying to catch the surge. Haha


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- cramping is a good thing! It's the one thing I had with both my bfps. Good luck!
> 
> Aayla- it's sooo much worse. Especially when you're almost there and you're testing with OPKs trying to catch the surge. Haha

How's your fertility monitor today Mrs green?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I forgot my advanced digital opk at home. Took a cheapie and it was negative. I'll be taking an advanced digital in a little bit but I expect it to still say "high"


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I forgot my advanced digital opk at home. Took a cheapie and it was negative. I'll be taking an advanced digital in a little bit but I expect it to still say "high"

Ahhh come on peak!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Got a positive opk today!!! Yay


----------



## Aayla

Yay!!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Got a positive opk today!!! Yay

Woop!!


----------



## RichieesMom

get to it mrs g!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Did get some bd in last night and will again tonight to be safe. But I think I ovulated this morning. I don't feel great about timing.


----------



## Aayla

My doc told me every second day is fine..no need to do it every day. I'm not listening to him but it has worked for many other women. Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- what happened to your temp today? Lol my doc said the day of positive opk and the day after is the best. But I got both my bfps from bding o-2, o-1 and 0. This time I'll have I-3 o-1 and o. Which I know isn't that different but to me it feels like we're doomed. Lol


----------



## Aayla

hubby didn't turn off the a/c when he came to bed, so when I woke up I was kinda cold. I didn't realize that cold though. lol So when I temp tomorrow I will discard it. The open circles are bothering me. I hated that I woke up so early on cd 1. Now when I wake up half an hour later as per my normal schedule it says I am out of range. Only 2 of those open circles are more than an hour off. Everything else is within a half hour.


----------



## mrs.green2015

FF drives me crazy. But I've learned my body really well know know if I wake up a little late or early my temp is the same.


----------



## Aayla

Same. That is why I know the drop is due to the colder room and to discard it tomorrow. My cover line is always around 36.3 or 36.4

This wait sucks. Inching closer and closer.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> hubby didn't turn off the a/c when he came to bed, so when I woke up I was kinda cold. I didn't realize that cold though. lol So when I temp tomorrow I will discard it. The open circles are bothering me. I hated that I woke up so early on cd 1. Now when I wake up half an hour later as per my normal schedule it says I am out of range. Only 2 of those open circles are more than an hour off. Everything else is within a half hour.

Just delete your cd1 temp


----------



## Aayla

oh yeah. I could disregard that temp. I tend to fluctuate only on the weekends but I am trying to wake up just to temp and then go back to sleep. lol But even on the weekends I am only up an hour later than normal.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I feel like my temping is not as good this month. And part of me wants to use it to do fun ovulation and the. Stop. I don't want the stress. And if I don't get AF I think I'll test. DH is really worried about my stress level, and he's right. So this would be one less stressor.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I feel like my temping is not as good this month. And part of me wants to use it to do fun ovulation and the. Stop. I don't want the stress. And if I don't get AF I think I'll test. DH is really worried about my stress level, and he's right. So this would be one less stressor.

I definitely agree, temping ceased to tell me anything I didn't already know by June last year so I gave it up so that I would stop reading to much into post O temps


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- I see you've already started testing. Lol good luck this week I hope it brings a beautiful bfp.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- I see you've already started testing. Lol good luck this week I hope it brings a beautiful bfp.

Nope, instead it's brought the worlds most hideous Evap
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg that's a crazy Evap line. Are you sure it's an Evap or start of a bfp?!


----------



## Aayla

did it come up within time? if it did it's not an evap but could be the indent line. I had frer's on our last cycle that did that.


----------



## RichieesMom

mrs g, I'm sure what u got it was just enough. 

aayla, lol i just noticed that temp right before it was brought up! thats funny

km, that is a crazy evap........is it an evap tho?

soy brought on O super early. cd9 n I'm getting dark opks! well, the one i took this morning was dark but not quite control line dark. took another a few mins ago n now the lines pretty much match. I'm sure tomorrows will show darker than the control (like last cycle) line. i was telling some other virtual friends that i might skip bd tonight bc yesterday we kinda over did it (only bd once, with some extra action later in the night but no bd). not thinking id get a +opk this early today so i feel i wasted a lot of valuable swimmers :( n now need him to build up! buuuuut after seeing i do have a +opk tonight, i might as well continue doing the deed for the next few days.


----------



## Aayla

as long as it is roughly every 24 hours you will be fine. So if you last did anything last night then do it again tonight before bed. Just don't do anything in the morning. Keep it to night time for the next few days.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> did it come up within time? if it did it's not an evap but could be the indent line. I had frer's on our last cycle that did that.

It did but it's grey. Stupid indent


----------



## Aayla

It may turn into something. My 10dpo test was a squinter get line on my bfp cycle. And then total negatives on 11 and 12 dpo.


----------



## RichieesMom

i screwed up aayla. fell asleep, didn't bd, n got a very -opk this morning. but no O pain. soy is suppose to make the pain worse! idk what to make of it. going to bd as soon as dh gets home in a bit. u could have picked my jaw off the floor this morning seeing such an obvious -opk. this sux!!


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> i screwed up aayla. fell asleep, didn't bd, n got a very -opk this morning. but no O pain. soy is suppose to make the pain worse! idk what to make of it. going to bd as soon as dh gets home in a bit. u could have picked my jaw off the floor this morning seeing such an obvious -opk. this sux!!

Mornings and LH are not a good mix, OPKs should be done in the afternoons


----------



## RichieesMom

really? i hadn't heard that. last cycle i only took opks in the am n got super strong positives. y r mornings not good?


----------



## Aayla

I don't know about that. My CB digi says I can do it with fmu. And when my doc described the process for iui they want it done in the morning so you have time to call them and come in. But I have never had a positive in the morning. The last time I used the digis I did one in the am and it was negative and then again at 7pm and it was positive. The last time I used dollar store ones it was 7pm too but that was smu for me as I was on graveyard schedule at the time. 

I think it is all individual. Were you normally testing in the am? If this was your regular time then I would say your negative is likely right. 

But do not be discouraged. It usually means today will be your O day so get in some BD tonight.


----------



## RichieesMom

yeah, i usually test in the am. I'm just confused as to y i haven't felt any ovary pain. thats always a clear O indicater to me since after giving birth. deff gonna bd in awhile, but damn. i feel like i messed up this cycle. only bded once day before yesterday since af stopped!


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> really? i hadn't heard that. last cycle i only took opks in the am n got super strong positives. y r mornings not good?

Here we go, knew I had read it somewhere - FF!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aayla

cycles can change. Most women don't feel ovulation pain. It is possible that you are surging and haven't ovulated yet. what cd are you on?


----------



## RichieesMom

thanks km

I'm only on cycle day 10! which was y i was so surprised yesterday to have such a dark opk. a side effect of soy is suppose to be stronger O pains. pretty much everything iv come across online about soy suggest a lot stronger O pain. 

i guess if my temp doesn't go up tomorrow or the next, then maybe it was just an early surge, n ill get another, accompanied with the my usual pain


----------



## mrs.green2015

My doc said between 10-11am is best for OPKs. But again everyone is different. Lol


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> My doc said between 10-11am is best for OPKs. But again everyone is different. Lol

Oooooh look at your temps!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ya km! I definitely ovulated. I'm thinking I'll temp the next couple days as I have to be up super early anyhow and then I'll stop. Just enough to clearly see a temp shift.


----------



## RichieesMom

i think ill be doing the same thing once i o, if this is just a month that i will have 2 surges (read that happens a lot). temp till i see a rise then stop. temping does sux after o. its like russia roulette!


----------



## RichieesMom

km, have u taken another test?


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> km, have u taken another test?

Done two IC and got lines so faint the phone can't pick them up. Done a frer, bfn


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> km, have u taken another test?

Done two IC and got lines so faint the phone can't pick them up. Done a frer, bfn


----------



## RichieesMom

how many dpo r u?


----------



## kmpreston

11dpo
Omg
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km!!!!!!!! I see a line. OMG im so so so happy for you!!!!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km!!!!!!!! I see a line. OMG im so so so happy for you!!!!

There's definitely a line! Actually there are two, I had to double check! I'm literally sobbing :haha::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so incredibly happy for you! You deserve this so much. I just had a great feeling for you this month and I'm so glad I was right!


----------



## RichieesMom

sweet!!!!!!! thats amazing km!!!!!!! awwwww so happy for u babe!!


----------



## kmpreston

I'm absolutely stunned but have such a good feeling about it - when all else fails, use the turkey Baster method :dohh::haha:


----------



## Aayla

Aaaah!!! KM...Omg that is amazing. I can't believe the turkey baster worked. :rofl: so very happy for you!!


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Aaaah!!! KM...Omg that is amazing. I can't believe the turkey baster worked. :rofl: so very happy for you!!

Not exactly a turkey Baster but definitely did the trick. We did BD twice too so we will never know which worked haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

OMG km! I forgot. Haha I literally Lol'd!!!


----------



## RichieesMom

oh man i forgot too!! i had to go back some to find out what we were talking about then! lol what did u end up using at that time!?


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> oh man i forgot too!! i had to go back some to find out what we were talking about then! lol what did u end up using at that time!?

A cough medicine syringe :haha::blush:

It was the only thing we had in and thank god we swallowed our pride and did it!


----------



## RichieesMom

lmao!! omg u have the funniest story to tell people on how u conceived!! i love it!


----------



## mrs.green2015

How are you telling your SO?!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> How are you telling your SO?!

Well he's going away Friday til Sunday and I don't want to tell him before he goes and have him worrying that things are going pear shaped again

So I'm gonna get a Stitch (as in blue alien) onesie from the Disney store when I go shopping on Friday and so long as I get a positive digi by Sunday I'll give him them both then


----------



## mrs.green2015

So cute! 

I'm really hoping I get a bfp this cycle our anniversary is the 30th (also memorial weekend so a 3 day weekend) and he was talking about going out Of town. we do a lot of last minute trips. So I'm sure we'll go at least one night away and I'm thinking of telling him then. If I can call the hotel and have then put balloons or something in the room idk?


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> So cute!
> 
> I'm really hoping I get a bfp this cycle our anniversary is the 30th (also memorial weekend so a 3 day weekend) and he was talking about going out Of town. we do a lot of last minute trips. So I'm sure we'll go at least one night away and I'm thinking of telling him then. If I can call the hotel and have then put balloons or something in the room idk?

That would be awesome! I hope it works out for you, I have a feeling it might just :thumbup:


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> So cute!
> 
> I'm really hoping I get a bfp this cycle our anniversary is the 30th (also memorial weekend so a 3 day weekend) and he was talking about going out Of town. we do a lot of last minute trips. So I'm sure we'll go at least one night away and I'm thinking of telling him then. If I can call the hotel and have then put balloons or something in the room idk?

That would be awesome! I hope it works out for you, I have a feeling it might just :thumbup:


----------



## RichieesMom

thats a cute idea km! 

mrs g, i hope this is ur month too!! how cute would it be to have u n km preggers at the same time! fx


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> thats a cute idea km!
> 
> mrs g, i hope this is ur month too!! how cute would it be to have u n km preggers at the same time! fx

How cute would it be if we all catch this time even though we all thought it not likely for us this month!


----------



## RichieesMom

what a huge blessing that would be!! way cool!


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> what a huge blessing that would be!! way cool!

No reason why not, you still need to fix your chart!!


----------



## RichieesMom

i knooow. but this month i didn't even both inputing anything on ff. i bought a girly notebook n have just been writing my temps down this month. this morning my temp spiked which i was pissed about, but then took a opk (morning, i know, not good) but i did! n it was darker than yesterdays, so I'm very confused! dark on monday, very light yesterday n dark again today. so freakin weird. n my temp was up? idk. I'm just gonna keep bding anyway.

i love seeing that on ur signature!!


----------



## DJKid

tcinks said:


> Does that sound needy? :rofl:
> 
> I just want to meet some ladies who are on a similar journey and give/receive support. I have lots of close friends and sisters who are pregnant or have young babies...and have no idea what I'm going through or how to relate. Mostly no one talks about it :(
> 
> I've lost two babies, the first at 13 weeks and the second at 21. It has been almost 6 months since that most recent loss and I am still not pregnant yet. (well I'm in the tww, trying to stay hopeful). My first babies were conceived the first month actively trying.
> 
> It's so hard to be surrounded by so many women having absolutely no trouble conceiving/no experience with loss. I'd love to make some friends on here who are know what I'm going through.
> 
> I'm Terrissa, 26, live in the US. DH and I have been married for 3 years and always wanted a houseful of children (I come from a family of 6, so at least that many or maybe more!). We never dreamed it would be this hard to grow our family. Sometimes I just need to vent...or talk about my little ones.
> 
> Anyone out there want to buddy up?? :D

Hi, I would love for us to be friends! I will be logging on pretty often, so yeah every day. Here is a little about me. 

I am 24, and about to marry my fiance in November. We started ttc at the end of March, got pregnant right away and then just miscarried the baby Saturday. I have tried all I knew of to feel better about it, and there are three things that have been working so far: 1. Naming the baby (Skylar Angel Landry), 2. Praying for a healthy baby as soon as possible, and 3. Trying again, as that is somewhat taking my focus off of the loss of Skylar. 

Anyway, I am always looking for ttc advice, pregnancy advice, and other things like that so I will be on here a lot lol. Please add me as a friend. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## Aayla

no positive opk today. Sort of bummed. Was really hoping that my O date would shift back to what it was pre pregnancy. I only have one digital opk left. Hoping I surge tomorrow. Going to pick up a couple of dollar store ones to get me through cd 18 and 19 just in case. my temps are inching back up to cover line. Hubby insists on having the a/c on but he has been keeping it on low if the room is warm or fan if it is slightly too cold. He knows if it gets too cold it messes with my temp. 

I've undiscarded the dip for now. Just going to see what FF does.


----------



## RichieesMom

hi djkid! I'm sorry about ur loss hun. u have come to the right place tho. the support from these woman is amazing. they have helped me so much n every way. 

aayla, even tho i had a temp spike this morning, i took another opk n it was darker than yesterdays! so freakin weird, idk what going on. unless my temp stays up the next couple of day, I'm just gonna dismiss the temp n keep opking till i get a very strong +.


----------



## RichieesMom

very - opk this morning, n normal pre-o temp. soy must have delayed O for me bcuz i should be ovulating already if I'm going by previous cycles. waiting waiting waiting! 

km, have u made a doc apt? any more bfp's to post? i need ur baby dust to rub off on me!! lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Richies- only ladies I talk to said soy delayed o but they go bfps!! 

Km- any more tests?


----------



## kmpreston

My test today was only slightly darker and because it was really sunny I couldn't get a decent pic before it dried, and it has again dried faint :( 
I really hope they darken up tomorrow

I'm only 12dpo and I've still got cramps so I think it's still implanting but I really hope tomorrow is better so I can breathe a bit! 

Anyway the best I could do is attached
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RichieesMom

mrs g, thanks! that brightened my mood :) i was freaking myself out. 

km, tomorrow WILL be better babe! :thumbup:


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> mrs g, thanks! that brightened my mood :) i was freaking myself out.
> 
> km, tomorrow WILL be better babe! :thumbup:

This mornings was almost negative by the time it dried. Last time my fmu was rubbish so I hope that that's the issue


----------



## RichieesMom

km, don't let urself get down. I'm praying for u. I'm sure everything is fine.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- I hope it gets darker for you. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Aayla

Km..hoping it darkens. Are you going for betas? 

Afm: I highly recommend drinking grapefruit juice to increase cm. It works. I drank it for the last week. Ran out about 2 days ago. Today, not only did I have ewcm (occasionally I get it but never very much) but I big glob of it. I have never been so happy to see it. We have been quite active but definitely getting in BD tonight and tomorrow. I think i am going to ovulate tomorrow but who knows. Opk was negative yesterday but here is hoping for today. And I have had a positive opk on the day I ovulated one cycle.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Km..hoping it darkens. Are you going for betas?
> 
> Afm: I highly recommend drinking grapefruit juice to increase cm. It works. I drank it for the last week. Ran out about 2 days ago. Today, not only did I have ewcm (occasionally I get it but never very much) but I big glob of it. I have never been so happy to see it. We have been quite active but definitely getting in BD tonight and tomorrow. I think i am going to ovulate tomorrow but who knows. Opk was negative yesterday but here is hoping for today. And I have had a positive opk on the day I ovulated one cycle.

What time you doing your opk?

We don't really get betas easily in the uk. Only if they suspect a problem. I'm not even planning on contacting the doctors til next Friday to make a midwife appointment as there's nothing they can do if it isn't rising anyway

Anyway did another test this aft
Top is this morning, bottom is this aft. Id like it to be darker but meh, better than this morning!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kmpreston

Dunno why they are always sideways. Ring is over this afternoons
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Aayla

I have been doing them at 7pm. That is when I got a positive the two cycles I have used them. Today I did one with fmu, very negative and one again at 12:30pm which was darker but still negative. I am testing again today at 6pm. My issue is that I have a hard time doing a long hold. 

But even if I miss it I should see a temp spike by cd 20.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- how does today's compare to 2 days ago?


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- how does today's compare to 2 days ago?

Marginally darker but still very very light. Not letting that worry me though. My last pregnancy the tests darkened perfectly and then I miscarried anyway.


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's true we have no way to know. I'm hoping everything turns out great.


----------



## kmpreston

Someone on another thread said "I don't see a line just the indent".

Surely an indent wouldnt be on three different tests, within a minute and over three days


----------



## Aayla

Unfortunately I had indents on most of my tests my last cycle. Frers just aren't what they used to be..even the old style which is what we still have where I am.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Unfortunately I had indents on most of my tests my last cycle. Frers just aren't what they used to be..even the old style which is what we still have where I am.

Mine are old style but these lines are pink and easily coming up within the time limit. I had had 3 totally blank FRERS before this(plus the one horrendous indent) i'm also getting shadows on one steps. I guess time will tell. 14dpo tomorrow and that's the lastest AF has ever been


----------



## RichieesMom

maybe u should have blood work done?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I know there's nothing they can do if it isn't doubling. But I fully agree letting the doctor in on what's going on. Since it could potentially be your second loss.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I know there's nothing they can do if it isn't doubling. But I fully agree letting the doctor in on what's going on. Since it could potentially be your second loss.

I agree but it's not that simple. If I make it to Monday I may not get in to see the doctor that day, I'll have to rep trying til I do and if and when I do get in I'd then need an appointment for bloods later in the week and that has to before 11am which means missing work which I can't do next week


----------



## kmpreston

Tests are still faint but now drying darker at least. Dunno what's going on but AF has stayed away so I'm keeping postive
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RichieesMom

well af staying away is good. maybe ur just one of the ones who won't get a good + till later in the beginning weeks. i read of a couple of women who didn't get a good positive till a few months in! others at 6 to 7 weeks in.


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> well af staying away is good. maybe ur just one of the ones who won't get a good + till later in the beginning weeks. i read of a couple of women who didn't get a good positive till a few months in! others at 6 to 7 weeks in.

Last time I got a much more clear positive by this stage but it didn't work out only 4 days later, and by then I had a really dark one. So as long as I'm not bleeding I'm not going to worry because darkness of the test clearly means very little in terms of viability at this stage. 

My symptoms are getting stronger so something is happening hormones wise. I've been really dizzy and nauseous all evening :)

How are you all doing, anyone ovulating yet?


----------



## RichieesMom

very true! hooray for nauseousness!!

ugh, I'm still waiting for a +opk. soy has delayed O by 3 days for me so far. still hopeful, but annoyed. i was googling natural remedies to kickstart it, n saw that some woman drank grapefruit juice for it, not just for cm so I'm gonna try loads of that gross stuff tomorrow. can't go now due to a tornado watch.


----------



## Aayla

Thought I would ovulate yesterday but no temp spike today. No positive opk today but I am now now out of them and also out celebrating my bday with family and friends so can't test. We will do it tonight just in case. Fx I get the temp rise tomorrow. Of not I suspect I may not ovulate this cycle. And since this is a medicated one that concerns me.


----------



## RichieesMom

fx aayla! happy birthday! :flower:


----------



## kmpreston

I've started bleeding lightly but my tests are still postive. I'm thinking chemical :nope:


----------



## Aayla

KM I'm sorry to hear that. :(


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> KM I'm sorry to hear that. :(

Thank you. Knew this could happen but didn't think I would be this unlucky twice. Least it was quick


----------



## RichieesMom

I'm so so sorry km!! :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

I am totally gutted. O has not been confirmed. My temp barely rose this morning. I did have one month back in the beginning where I didn't have a temp confirmation but the progesterone test said I ovulated. I will continue temping and see what happens. 

I did have one beer last night at my sister's boyfriend's bday party. I don't know if that affected my temp at all. Some say it will bring the bbt down and some say it willbring it up. But usually it is because of drinking heavily not have a glass of beer. 

I will be going on may 21 to get my progesterone test done. If I was to place O it would have been yesterday.

I'm not sure what I will do or what will happen if I am suddenly not ovulating on letrozole. Possibly try one more month and see what happens. make sure it wasn't a fluke. I don't think I can go up in dosage. I think the max is 7.5mg which is what I am on. But not sure.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> I am totally gutted. O has not been confirmed. My temp barely rose this morning. I did have one month back in the beginning where I didn't have a temp confirmation but the progesterone test said I ovulated. I will continue temping and see what happens.
> 
> I did have one beer last night at my sister's boyfriend's bday party. I don't know if that affected my temp at all. Some say it will bring the bbt down and some say it willbring it up. But usually it is because of drinking heavily not have a glass of beer.
> 
> I will be going on may 21 to get my progesterone test done. If I was to place O it would have been yesterday.
> 
> I'm not sure what I will do or what will happen if I am suddenly not ovulating on letrozole. Possibly try one more month and see what happens. make sure it wasn't a fluke. I don't think I can go up in dosage. I think the max is 7.5mg which is what I am on. But not sure.

Are there any other drugs you could have, like clomid?

Has anything changed since last time you took it?


----------



## Aayla

Clomid doesn't work. We did 2 months of it at a very high dose and I didn't O. 

Nothing has changed that I can think of. Other than that I did not wait a full cycle length to do another withdrawal bleed to start. But I don't think that will affect anything. My body is only on a schedule when I am on letrozole. When I am off it I don't get af unless taking provera to induce one. 

I think the little rise today was it and I will see more on the coming days. I did a lot of googling today and found many sites, including FF, that say the temp rise can be as low as .1 degrees. And one said if the rise is at least .1 degree higher than the last 6 temps and that rise is sustained for 3 days then it would count. 

So now I just wait to temp more and get my progesterone test done. 

But based on my cm and my previous cycles I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday.


----------



## RichieesMom

fx ur temp continues to rise aayla!

km how r u feeling?

still no +opk today. shit.


----------



## Aayla

thanks!

That sucks richiees. what cycle day are you on again?


----------



## RichieesMom

cd15, im 4 days late for O! suuuux.


----------



## Aayla

wow. that sucks. hopefully it comes soon for you.


----------



## Aayla

screw it. I am counting myself 1 dpo until it's confirmed either way. I ordered Wondfos from Amazon. 25 piece. lol I will get them on Wednesday but I won't be using them until I do my progesterone test that confirms O. I usually don't test earlier than that as I always have to go for my test to confirm. Except the cycle of my bfp because I knew at 3dpo that I was pregnant. 

This one I don't want to symptom spot because last cycle I got everything and wasn't pregnant.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- I'm so sorry!!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- I'm so sorry!!

Thankyou

I'm just waiting for the doctor to confirm it tonight so I can move on and start my clomid but I'm not convinced that will actually happen tonight.

Not bleeding enough, no clots, feel like this is gonna drag on a lot


----------



## RichieesMom

ur in my thoughts km :flower:


----------



## RichieesMom

+opk today, finally!


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> +opk today, finally!

Yay!!! Finally


----------



## mrs.green2015

Rich- congrats! Get some bd in.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Rich- congrats! Get some bd in.

Your temps are looking good Mrs G

What did you do about starting taking clomid after your chemical, what days did you do it?

I should have started it today at cd2 but my GP said I absolutely can't until MC is confirmed so I have to go to the EPAU on Wednesday for bloods and a scan


----------



## mrs.green2015

I always have a scan before they'll perscribe clomid. I basically treated it as a normal cycle. Called my RE on cd1, went in for scan on cd4 scan and lining looked good so they prescribed clomid to start on cd 4. Since my hcg was so low I didn't have to wait.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I always have a scan before they'll perscribe clomid. I basically treated it as a normal cycle. Called my RE on cd1, went in for scan on cd4 scan and lining looked good so they prescribed clomid to start on cd 4. Since my hcg was so low I didn't have to wait.

Ah I see

See I've never had a scan before clomid - I last say my gynae in Feb, got 4 months worth of clomid and was sent on my way to take it days 2-6. Not been monitored since. Should probably ring them tomorrow and sort my June appointment out seen as I'm gonna need more now 

Guess the scan on weds should show where I'm up to. I expect my beta will be below 5 by then


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck tomorrow km!

I've never heard of a scan before clomid ice heard of during to check follicles so I was suprised they do it. All they do is count the "potential follicles"


----------



## RichieesMom

blaring +opk today. kinda nervous about this cycle. i want it to work soo bad! if not, ill try it for a couple more cycles then give soy a break for a few months.


----------



## kmpreston

Chemical pregnancy confirmed. Hcg now <5 and uterus lining is thickening up again. Been given the go ahead to try again this month now and will be doing so without clomid


----------



## mrs.green2015

Do you occasionally ovulate on your own km?


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Do you occasionally ovulate on your own km?

It's a rare event that I don't ovulate on my own, it's just usually quite late - like cd 20 onwards. The clomid was to regulate that down to the "normal time". So hopefully not taking it won't have too much of an impact this cycle


----------



## mrs.green2015

I hope this is the cycle for you! They say you're more fertile after a loss...


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I hope this is the cycle for you! They say you're more fertile after a loss...

Hoping this is it for both of us then!


----------



## RichieesMom

I'm sorry km! i have heard ur more fertile after a loss too.

got another +opk today. 3 days in a row is diff. i usually just have 2 days of + the O. hmm...


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> I'm sorry km! i have heard ur more fertile after a loss too.
> 
> got another +opk today. 3 days in a row is diff. i usually just have 2 days of + the O. hmm...

I pretty much always get three days in a row


----------



## RichieesMom

really? i guess i can stop worrying. i hate that about me. i freak out over the tiniest things n start thinking the worst.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Morning ladies. I took a test today (12dpo)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Morning ladies. I took a test today (12dpo)

Aw yay that's so nice and strong!!! 

Please stick baby!!


----------



## Aayla

Well that is very positive. Didn't even have to click on the picture!! Congrats!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies. I feel so much better about this one than I did last time.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Thanks ladies. I feel so much better about this one than I did last time.

I bet you do with such blazing positives at 12 dpo. I wouldn't be shocked in the slightest if this was twins :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol I don't think so km. I barely felt ovulation cramps at all this time. No symptoms in the tww.... Well none I paid attention to I guess. I was convinced I wasn't pregnant.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Lol I don't think so km. I barely felt ovulation cramps at all this time. No symptoms in the tww.... Well none I paid attention to I guess. I was convinced I wasn't pregnant.

Well, just shows that giving up hope on that month isn't a bad thing :) 
Happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## RichieesMom

aahhhhhh!!!!! mrs green yes yes yes yesssss!!!!!! i literally yelled out loud lol! so excited for for babe!!!!


----------



## RichieesMom

mrs g, how r u feeling luv?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm doing ok. A huge nervous wreck until I get my second beta back. My 1st one at 12dpo was 116. Just got my second one today I'll know tomorrow the level.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm doing ok. A huge nervous wreck until I get my second beta back. My 1st one at 12dpo was 116. Just got my second one today I'll know tomorrow the level.

116 is so god!! I can understand you being nervous but I have SUCH a good feeling about this!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thank you so much km! I think I'm mostly nervous because if you remember last month on the day of my second beta my tests were darker, but my beta went down. My test did darken today so I'm hopeful.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Thank you so much km! I think I'm mostly nervous because if you remember last month on the day of my second beta my tests were darker, but my beta went down. My test did darken today so I'm hopeful.

Ye but they were much more faint in the first place. I totally understand how your feeling and that feeling probably won't ease altogether until you have your baby in your arms. But it will get better at each blood test and scan


----------



## mrs.green2015

You're right km. I'm trying to be positive. I mean what are the chances it goes up so fast and then goes down right? Am I talking myself into believing it yet. Lol


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> You're right km. I'm trying to be positive. I mean what are the chances it goes up so fast and then goes down right? Am I talking myself into believing it yet. Lol

Just keep busy tonight and it will be tomorrow before you know it. Then when your numbers are up you can breathe a little easier and await a scan :)


----------



## RichieesMom

i have a good feeling ur numbers will be double!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Got my second beta back- 248
So a doubling time of 43 hours. I guess I'm actually pregnant. Lol


----------



## RichieesMom

sweet!! awwwww :) :hugs:


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Got my second beta back- 248
> So a doubling time of 43 hours. I guess I'm actually pregnant. Lol

Yes you are!!!! Yayyyyyyy!!!! Don't ditch us now though!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Never ever! I'm here expect ifm some bfps very soon!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Never ever! I'm here expect ifm some bfps very soon!

What's your estimated due date, end of January or beginning of Feb?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Estimates based on ovulation is Jan 28 or Jan 29th which is amazing since my bday is the 19th, my moms is the 30th. It was cool having such close bdays and my mom and I are so close I hope it's a sign baby and I will be too.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Estimates based on ovulation is Jan 28 or Jan 29th which is amazing since my bday is the 19th, my moms is the 30th. It was cool having such close bdays and my mom and I are so close I hope it's a sign baby and I will be too.

So excited for you. Really hope the rest of us catch in the next cycle or two


----------



## mrs.green2015

I just kick started it for this thread. Now bfps will be flowing!


----------



## Aayla

Congrats Mrs. Green!! So exciting. Getting such great news today from people.


----------



## RichieesMom

hopefully we all are not far behind! we can be baby bump buddies too!


----------



## RichieesMom

did u have any symptoms mrs green? sore bbs, cramping, anything?


----------



## mrs.green2015

My BBs hurt but not as bad as I remember from my other bfps. So I assumed it was just AF looming. With my first two bfps I had cramping from implantation. Not this time though. The night before we were at a street fair and my
Smell was intense but I assumed at the time it was all the different foods.


----------



## Aayla

So I was writing a big post but somehow lost it. grrr. sort of point form. 

- no ovulation this cycle on letrozole
- appt June 1 with doc to talk about next steps
- either injectables with IUI or timed sex
- or IVF (unless he has another idea)
- Injectable procedure is $1500 to $5000 per cycle
- IVF is $16,000 first cycle, $10,000 per cycle afterward
- Injectable requires a weight loss of at least 80 lbs
- IVF requires a weight loss of 140 lbs. 

- being on break to save up and lose weight means being put on Mirena to help with hyperplasia.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- I'm sorry you didn't ovulate. I hope you get some good answers from the docs on June1. At least that's next week. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Aayla

Thankfully he had a cancellation. It is at 4pm which is awesome cause then hubby can come with me and hear it all first hand.


----------



## RichieesMom

aayla, I'm really sorry luv. it all sounds like a lot, but iv got faith ull get what u want no matter what route is taken.


----------



## Aayla

My sister said she thinks we should take a year off and during that time we save as much as we can and I lose as much weight as possible. We will see where are in a year and make our decision based on that. 

Of course the doc could have other ideas so we shall see but that is the general plan.


----------



## kmpreston

Oh Aalya I'm sorry, I hope you're ok. Whatever happens with be for the best


----------



## Uni tsi

Mrs.green Congrats!!! I'm so excited for you :hugs:


----------



## kmpreston

Uni tsi said:


> Mrs.green Congrats!!! I'm so excited for you :hugs:

How are you getting on? You must be around 24 weeks now?


----------



## Aayla

UNI!! How are you? Long time no see!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks uni!

How's everything going with you and baby?!


----------



## Aayla

I had spotting today. I am so happy. Weird I know but I am so glad she is coming on her own and I didn't have to induce. The only bad thing is that my doc appt is not until June 1 so if by chance the doc was willing to do one more round to see if maybe my cold it will be too late. 

But I don't have to take provera again and I am ok with that.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- I'm so happy she came
On her own! Hopefully you get some answers on the 1st. I'm really rooting for you!


----------



## Aayla

I emailed his assistant to ask him if I can try one more time with letrozole to see if maybe the cold did something and to have a healthy cycle to prove I am resistant to the letrozole. Unfortunately I got an instant response she is out of the office tomorrow. i am going to call and see if someone else will ask him. It's time sensitive so I have my fx. 

I don't really need his permission per say as I do have 2 refills waiting for me at the pharmacy but i should tell him that I am doing it because if I need the Mirena I assume he will want to put it in right away.


----------



## Uni tsi

I'm doing really well and everything seems to be going smoothly, except that they've put me on insulin which I'm not super crazy about. I worked really hard to avoid having to take it, so it's kind of disempowering. But, it's good for baby so I'll put up with it. I just wish all that healthy eating and exercise had made more of a difference! 

Your sense of time is really good kmpreston - I'll be 24 weeks on Sunday. I'm starting to feel a little relaxed, but I know the really hard part for me will be the last few weeks. 

Aayla, I hope you're able to get a hold of him and get an answer regarding what he recommends.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> I emailed his assistant to ask him if I can try one more time with letrozole to see if maybe the cold did something and to have a healthy cycle to prove I am resistant to the letrozole. Unfortunately I got an instant response she is out of the office tomorrow. i am going to call and see if someone else will ask him. It's time sensitive so I have my fx.
> 
> I don't really need his permission per say as I do have 2 refills waiting for me at the pharmacy but i should tell him that I am doing it because if I need the Mirena I assume he will want to put it in right away.

Any luck today Aayla?

Uni - I'm always pretty good with dates :) 

Mrs G and Richiesmom how are you?


----------



## Aayla

nothing. i got a call back but because it's not his nurse and I haven't officially started af yet she told me to wait until monday to talk to her so that she can talk to the doc directly and not deal with back and forth emails that may get missed. 

I had heavier spotting today so it will either start today or tomorrow. If tomorrow than monday is day 3 and I can be right on schedule if I get the ok. If not then she said I can switch it to days 5-9 as it doesn't make much difference. 

I am hoping the doc says yes. but like I said before I don't really need his permission.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- it'll be nice to the doc on your side though!

Nothing new here. A little nausea comes and goes. Mostly today after I had a pretty big lunch. Don't know if it was partly in my head though. Haha


----------



## RichieesMom

I'm ok. Debating on testing in a few days or just wait for af. I just can't stand the sight of a bfn. Been having tons on twinges in my uterus. Way more that usual. But I'm trying not to read into it too much.


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> I'm ok. Debating on testing in a few days or just wait for af. I just can't stand the sight of a bfn. Been having tons on twinges in my uterus. Way more that usual. But I'm trying not to read into it too much.

How many dpo are you?


----------



## kmpreston

Afm I haven't been taking clomid this month. Pre clomid I never ovulated before day 18 and often as late as day 25, or not at all

Today (day 14) this is what my OPKs have been doing. You can see they are getting noticeably darker throughout the day. This is what I'm always like 2 days before O, then they go super dark the next day. which means I should O late on tomorrow or Monday - day 15 or 16!! It seems my body is finally playing the game :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RichieesMom

I'm 9dpo today

Yayy kp!!


----------



## kmpreston

Perhaps not playing the game. 

Still stubbornly slightly lighter than the control :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aayla

It looks like you have progression though so that is good. Hopefully you O soon. 

AFM: Well my doc's nurse emailed me back...to change my appt time. She didn't answer my question at all. So I emailed her again this afternoon but have heard nothing. It's now 5:35pm and the clinic is closed now. I'm quite irritated that she didn't seem to bother reading my email. 

I am on cd 3 and I picked up my letrozole. I can wait until Wednesday to get the go ahead as that is cd 5 (although I have never taken it days 5-9) but I'm not even seeing the doc now, it's just a phone call appt..which means that he isn't going to instantly put in the IUD so I am taking that as a good sign. 

But I am leery of messing with the schedule I have been on since I started this. But a different nurse said there is no difference.


----------



## kmpreston

Progression has gone out of the window
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Aayla

Hopefully you are just ovulating later than normal. how many times a day are you testing?


----------



## Aayla

and so I did it. I took the pills. no going back now. lol 

I figure, I'm 38 years old. I think i can make this decision on my own. and the doctor can suck it. :rofl: 

I will be using dollar store opk's. I can get them 5 for $3. so for $25 I can test 3 times a day. My plan is around 10am, 2pm, 6pm.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- I hope you're ovulating late. But when I didn't ovulate my tests did the exact same thing. 

Aayla- I love it! You're a grown woman AND they didn't even take your questions seriously. So I would have done the same.


----------



## Aayla

I still haven't heard back from the nurse. I emailed her at 2pm yesterday to re ask. It's been almost 24 hours and still nothing. 

So yeah, I'm just going to do what I'm going to do. lol


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Hopefully you are just ovulating later than normal. how many times a day are you testing?

Three to make sure I don't miss it. It's def gonna be late now, cd17 (today) was the new normal on clomid but as I'm not on that this month it could drag out to day 21 or not at all


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- I hope you're ovulating late. But when I didn't ovulate my tests did the exact same thing.
> 
> Aayla- I love it! You're a grown woman AND they didn't even take your questions seriously. So I would have done the same.

Ye this is my worry Mrs Green. My anovulatory cycles have gone one of two ways - AF came a week early once and the other three times I made it to CD 40 odd. So I'm hoping she's here early if I don't O 

Aayla - you have done exactly what I would

My next appointment with the fertility guys is 8th July. I'm gonna use my last bit of clomid with my next cycle (I should be in the ttw by the time I have my appointment) and then I think I'll be referred for IVF


----------



## kmpreston

Ok this isn't a fun game and I'm getting tired of it 

Is the end one the darkest so far? Is it as dark as the control?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrs.green2015

In the picture it looks as dark, if not its right on the edge. I'd call that one a positive.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> In the picture it looks as dark, if not its right on the edge. I'd call that one a positive.

Ok I'll call it postive now and as long as I get more the same or darker tomorrow I'll assume I'm finally ovulating


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think you are! It just came a little late. Hopefully it's because the egg was maturing to be perfect!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I want a buddy. Everytine i get one though, they end up leaving me since i dont get BFP :(


----------



## Aayla

It is definitely darker than the rest and right on the cusp. It's not quite as dark but I would BD anyway and keep testing. I would say that will turn as dark within the next day or two. 

when I first started letrozole I ovulated on cd 17. after the mc it changed to cd 19. the body is quirky that way.


----------



## Uni tsi

Kmp that looks really dark to me. It is darker than the line I got last time I O'd 

OneEarth, welcome! This is an amazing group :flow: What has been your ttc journey so far?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- I really think that was your positive. I just have a good feeling. 

Aayla- lol your body is "quirky" that way. Is that your way of saying it's super frustrating?!? Lol 

Onearth- welcome!


----------



## Aayla

Totally frustrating. But now it is consistent with that day for the last 4 cycles. Even last cycle when I didn't O I still had all the signs I was to O on cd 19.


----------



## kmpreston

Just to add to the stress of this I got a clear blue digital ovulation test with peak fertility thing. Got the empty circle. So not even slightly fertile today, despite that test last night. How?! I'm so over this cycle. I'm completely fed up


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- I don't trust the clear blue advanced. The day of my positive two months ago I got a bank circle with FMU. And at 10am with smu I got a positive cheapie. 
Then last month I got a negative clear blue advanced and a positive cheapie at the same time! AND the lines in the clear blue were positive. It was weird.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- I don't trust the clear blue advanced. The day of my positive two months ago I got a bank circle with FMU. And at 10am with smu I got a positive cheapie.
> Then last month I got a negative clear blue advanced and a positive cheapie at the same time! AND the lines in the clear blue were positive. It was weird.

Ok I'll bear that in mind. This mornings cheapie (on the end next to the nice normal dark one from last night) makes it look like I ovulated last night. Then I did the clear blue at lunch. I'm gonna do both together this evening if I can hold for the next 4 hours
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Uni tsi said:


> OneEarth, welcome! This is an amazing group :flow: What has been your ttc journey so far?

3 little ones, angels in heaven. We have been TTC since 2008 with 1 loss. I have ovarian cancer and i am waiting for AF to start FE (last tried it in 2010). 



kmpreston said:


> Just to add to the stress of this I got a clear blue digital ovulation test with peak fertility thing. Got the empty circle. So not even slightly fertile today, despite that test last night. How?! I'm so over this cycle. I'm completely fed up

I tried the advanced for 1 cycle and hated it!! There seem to be a lot of people who hate it! I love my CBEFM.


----------



## kmpreston

Quick update - now got the flashing smiley on the ovulation do dahs 

Never been more confused!


----------



## Aayla

yay for flashy smiley!! LH can rise and fall throughout the day so keep testing with the digis and keep :sex: 

afm: So freaking happy!!!!

Doc call went awesome. He is happy I made the choice to use the letrozole this cycle. He said it made sense to miss O from being sick and it is possible I did O but missed the progesterone peak. So we are ignoring that cycle and continuing on. 

If I ovulate then we will continue on until we get pregnant or are ready for IVF. While the injectable is an option it is $2500 and he said it makes more sense to pay the extra for IVF as it freezes embryos for more children and it has a better success rate. 

So no Mirena, and I continue on as is but we will continue to save money just in case and I have to get my bmi down to 38 as that is the limit. Which is about 100 lbs. 

So I started the 21 day fix again today. I needed to anyway outside of all of this. 

Feeling really good and happy


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> yay for flashy smiley!! LH can rise and fall throughout the day so keep testing with the digis and keep :sex:
> 
> afm: So freaking happy!!!!
> 
> Doc call went awesome. He is happy I made the choice to use the letrozole this cycle. He said it made sense to miss O from being sick and it is possible I did O but missed the progesterone peak. So we are ignoring that cycle and continuing on.
> 
> If I ovulate then we will continue on until we get pregnant or are ready for IVF. While the injectable is an option it is $2500 and he said it makes more sense to pay the extra for IVF as it freezes embryos for more children and it has a better success rate.
> 
> So no Mirena, and I continue on as is but we will continue to save money just in case and I have to get my bmi down to 38 as that is the limit. Which is about 100 lbs.
> 
> So I started the 21 day fix again today. I needed to anyway outside of all of this.
> 
> Feeling really good and happy

Awwwww yay that's exciting! Glad it's all going your way. 

I'm going with yesterday being positive, today being positive, tomorrow I should ovulate, Friday is the last ditch attempt and then I am DONE. If it's not out by Friday I'm over it

My specialist appointment is 8th July, if I'm not pregnant by then I'll have been trying for two years so I'm gonna insist he refers me for IVF. There will be no cost for the first two cycles but I need a BMI of less than 30 so need to lose about 10lb by then


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I want this weird spotting to turn into AF or go away. :wacko:


----------



## kmpreston

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I want this weird spotting to turn into AF or go away. :wacko:

Could the spotting not be being caused by the ovarian cancer?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I want this weird spotting to turn into AF or go away. :wacko:
> 
> Could the spotting not be being caused by the ovarian cancer?Click to expand...

I dont know. My body is so crazy! I have had the "cyst"/cancer since 2006 but they just discovered it was cancer so its been on my ovary for awhile. I went 9mo without AF so i did expect a super heavy AF but instead i got this spotting that just keeps going and going.


----------



## kmpreston

OnErth&InHvn said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I want this weird spotting to turn into AF or go away. :wacko:
> 
> Could the spotting not be being caused by the ovarian cancer?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know. My body is so crazy! I have had the "cyst"/cancer since 2006 but they just discovered it was cancer so its been on my ovary for awhile. I went 9mo without AF so i did expect a super heavy AF but instead i got this spotting that just keeps going and going.Click to expand...

Have you been to the doctor since the spotting started? My longest cycle was 78 days and when it ended it was the most pathetically light two day period ever


----------



## mrs.green2015

Onearth- I've had a super light period before. It was super weird. 

Aayla- yay! So happy for you all around. 

Km- officially in the tww! Woo hoo!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Onearth- I've had a super light period before. It was super weird.
> 
> Aayla- yay! So happy for you all around.
> 
> Km- officially in the tww! Woo hoo!

I'm still not sure that I've have ovulated yet but I'm doing the advanced sticks until they stop saying high one way or another. BD tonight and tomorrow assuming that I O today. If I keep getting highs we will just have to BD every other day


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Onearth- I've had a super light period before. It was super weird.
> 
> Aayla- yay! So happy for you all around.
> 
> Km- officially in the tww! Woo hoo!

How's the pregnancy coming along, you're surely nearly 7 weeks now!?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I want this weird spotting to turn into AF or go away. :wacko:
> 
> Could the spotting not be being caused by the ovarian cancer?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know. My body is so crazy! I have had the "cyst"/cancer since 2006 but they just discovered it was cancer so its been on my ovary for awhile. I went 9mo without AF so i did expect a super heavy AF but instead i got this spotting that just keeps going and going.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been to the doctor since the spotting started? My longest cycle was 78 days and when it ended it was the most pathetically light two day period everClick to expand...

No, but i did email him yesterday to tell him. :thumbup: 

------
No spotting today and my Luna cup came!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- when in doubt, bd it out. Lol
And oh gosh no! I'm only 5 weeks 4 days. Really not many symptoms so far but today I am nauseous. Can't get it to go away. No throwing up just nauseous.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- when in doubt, bd it out. Lol
> And oh gosh no! I'm only 5 weeks 4 days. Really not many symptoms so far but today I am nauseous. Can't get it to go away. No throwing up just nauseous.

LOL at the when in doubt! :haha:


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Onearth- I've had a super light period before. It was super weird.
> 
> Aayla- yay! So happy for you all around.
> 
> Km- officially in the tww! Woo hoo!

How's the pregnancy coming along, you're surely nearly 7 weeks now!?


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- when in doubt, bd it out. Lol
> And oh gosh no! I'm only 5 weeks 4 days. Really not many symptoms so far but today I am nauseous. Can't get it to go away. No throwing up just nauseous.

Haha why had I fast forwarded so much?! Nausea is good. No idea why my last post has posted again


----------



## mrs.green2015

I wish I was 7 weeks already! My goal is to hit 7 weeks and 1 day with no spotting. Last time te spotting started at exactly 7 weeks


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I wish I was 7 weeks already! My goal is to hit 7 weeks and 1 day with no spotting. Last time te spotting started at exactly 7 weeks

I'm sure it will all be grand this time round!

When we finally get our next BFP I have a little timeline in my head
1) I find out at 4 weeks
2) I tell hubby at 5 weeks (seen as we haven't made it that far yet) 
3) see GP/midwife at 6 weeks 
4) book a private scan for 7 weeks so I can see a heart beat and calm the heck down and tell our family


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I was 7 weeks already! My goal is to hit 7 weeks and 1 day with no spotting. Last time te spotting started at exactly 7 weeks
> 
> I'm sure it will all be grand this time round!
> 
> When we finally get our next BFP I have a little timeline in my head
> 1) I find out at 4 weeks
> 2) I tell hubby at 5 weeks (seen as we haven't made it that far yet)
> 3) see GP/midwife at 6 weeks
> 4) book a private scan for 7 weeks so I can see a heart beat and calm the heck down and tell our familyClick to expand...

Mine is:
find out at 3wk
surprise hubby that week
wait to tell family because they arent happy we are trying
see dr at 4wk

but first i just need a BFP!


----------



## mrs.green2015

On earth- you most likely won't find out week 3 or see the doc week 4 unless special circumstances.


----------



## Aayla

I will be finding out at nearly 5 weeks from LMP just because my cycles are so long. But technically 2 weeks from conception. Hubby will know right away. I am pretty open with what is going on with my immediate family so they will likely know fairly soon after I see a positive. Everyone else will be after we see a heartbeat. We told everyone (announced on fb) right away last time, mainly because it spiraled out of control with my mom and siblings telling people. But then I had to announce the mc just so I wouldn't have everyone asking about the pregnancy. 

This time hubby wants us to wait. It will be hard though. Lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

mrs.green2015 said:


> On earth- you most likely won't find out week 3 or see the doc week 4 unless special circumstances.

I found out at 3w2d with DD2. My OB lets you come in as soon as you get BFP.


----------



## Aayla

Oh wow. At 4 weeks there is almost nothing to see. I wouldn't even see the point. Your period would only just be late. My RE does a viability scan at 7 weeks. They may do one earlier for me since I had a loss. But I am still planning on the 7 week mark.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Oh wow. At 4 weeks there is almost nothing to see. I wouldn't even see the point. Your period would only just be late. My RE does a viability scan at 7 weeks. They may do one earlier for me since I had a loss. But I am still planning on the 7 week mark.

That is true. At 4wk3d, they just saw a thick lining. They can still do bloodwork and scribe meds.


----------



## Aayla

Oh blood work for sure. I was forced by my family to get the blood test. No one believed the lines. It was crazy. So when I called the doc to tell them I was pregnant I requested the requisition for getting bloods. They told me they don't normally do that and trust the hpt. I told them no one believed my hpt and they wanted to see blood work. 

I have no idea why they didn't believe it. lol

This time I may get them but my levels rose fine in the 48 hours and we never kept testing. So there isn't a point next time. I don't want to have to go back every 2 days. What will be will be and I will take each day as it comes. I will we be watching the calendar I am sure. I was 4 days past when af was due when I started spotting. So that will likely be my milestone. Not that that is a guarantee.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh absolutely blood work. I got my first beta at 3weeks 5 days.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

nothing exciting on my end today. :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Here either. Except I wore a super cute dress to work and felt amazing! Until I spilled on it. Hahaha


----------



## Aayla

I lost 4.2 lbs in 2 days!! Man I love this program. I start the workouts today. You are technically supposed to start all at once but I needed to get the eating under control first. 

cd 7 today. last day of letrozole. I start opk's in 3 days. but I still have about 10-12 days until I ovulate. I would love to be down another 6 lbs by then. Then I will be at the weight I was at the beginning of the year and I am hoping to be under 300 by the end of the month.


----------



## kmpreston

I *think* I ovulated last night but my CB opk still says high. Never did get the peak. But my boobs hurt now which is usually the case after I ovulate.
We shall see. I'm gonna do OPKs daily until I get the blank circle again, just incase


----------



## kmpreston

I *think* I ovulated last night but my CB opk still says high. Never did get the peak. But my boobs hurt now which is usually the case after I ovulate.
We shall see. I'm gonna do OPKs daily until I get the blank circle again, just incase


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- that's amazing! You to girl!! 

Km- OPKs are so confusing. I hate them. 


So I've felt consistently nauseous for two days now. I've never really been a "thrower upper" so I'm just sitting here. Feeling like I'm on a boat in the middle of the ocean and back motion sickness. lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> I *think* I ovulated last night but my CB opk still says high. Never did get the peak. But my boobs hurt now which is usually the case after I ovulate.
> We shall see. I'm gonna do OPKs daily until I get the blank circle again, just incase

With my last 2 pregnancies, I used cbefm and got pregnant with high, no peak.


----------



## Aayla

I am testing 3 times a day this time. Going with the cheapies from the dollar store. I don't want to miss it at all. With the cramping and pinching going on on my right side I am tempted to start earlier than I originally planned.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> I am testing 3 times a day this time. Going with the cheapies from the dollar store. I don't want to miss it at all. With the cramping and pinching going on on my right side I am tempted to start earlier than I originally planned.

I plan to do CBE and cheapie OPK. I think youll def get the surge with 3x a day though!


----------



## kmpreston

I usually catch my surge just by testing at 5pm, and it's usually really strong positives for 2 days. But I this month not so much. Not sure if I'm drinking more cause I'm off work or producing less LH cause I didn't take any clomid this month


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

If you use a cup after bd, how long do you leave yours in for? Ie: soft cup type cup.


----------



## kmpreston

We don't use them


----------



## Aayla

I've never used one. But when it is sex I just lay for 5 to 10 min and then go wash up. It got me pregnant before. lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've never used them either.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> I've never used one. But when it is sex I just lay for 5 to 10 min and then go wash up. It got me pregnant before. lol

That has worked before but the cup was worth trying! I kept it in almost 3hrs!


----------



## kmpreston

FINALLY got my peak!!

Though I have a lot of post o symptoms already - can you ovulate twice in one cycle and on different days?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Aayla

It is possible to ovulate twice in one cycle. that is how fraternal twins are made. It's usually max a couple days apart. 

but I would definitely BD today and tomorrow for sure. If you are at your peak today then you should ovulate tomorrow.


----------



## kmpreston

I was always under the illusion that fraternal twins were from ovulating on both sides at the same time but clearly it's just within one cycle! That's interesting, wouldn't say no to twinnies at this stage!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

With my twins, I had 2 eggs on the same day.


Thinking I may be 2dpo!


----------



## kmpreston

What's 2dpo based on?

Richiesmom how are you getting on?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> What's 2dpo based on?
> 
> Richiesmom how are you getting on?

If I get CH tomorrow but who knows! I'd rather treat myself like I am than not and miss something.


----------



## kmpreston

OnErth&InHvn said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> What's 2dpo based on?
> 
> Richiesmom how are you getting on?
> 
> If I get CH tomorrow but who knows! I'd rather treat myself like I am than not and miss something.Click to expand...

Fair enough, fingers crossed you are


----------



## RichieesMom

I'm still waiting! Af was due the 1st but since I o'ed late af should be alil off too. Just not sure how far off! I still haven't tested. I feel less anxiety waiting for af than waiting for 2 lines to pop up lol


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> I'm still waiting! Af was due the 1st but since I o'ed late af should be alil off too. Just not sure how far off! I still haven't tested. I feel less anxiety waiting for af than waiting for 2 lines to pop up lol

How many dpo do you reckon you are then?


----------



## RichieesMom

16dpo!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Richies- 16dpo from your late ovulation?! Why haven't you tested that makes your AF late. Or 16dpo from when you normally ovulate?


----------



## Aayla

What is your normal LP length Richiees? Mine used to be 18 days (torture) now it is 16 days. If yours is the same is as mine or less then you are late. 

I say :test: lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

my LP is 16 days!


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> 16dpo!

I would definitely be having to test by now! If AF hasn't showed by tomorrow you've gotta :test:


----------



## RichieesMom

My lp is usually about 14 days. I'm 16dpo from my late o which was May 19th. I'm scared! I'm too scared to test, I don't want to see a negative. I'm trying to hold on to hope for as long as my body will let me!


----------



## Aayla

So that means you are 2 days late. I say test since af isn't here. You held out this long, which we all know we should do but don't. So now is the time.


----------



## RichieesMom

I'm too nervous. I'm gonna give it just a couple more days!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I think im 4dpo but either way my temp is at least holding steady.


----------



## Aayla

10 dpo today. Inching ever closer.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> 10 dpo today. Inching ever closer.

Hahaha do you mean CD10? Or has time flown by this month. I'm still getting peak on the fertility monitor and it's the darkest lines ever so have to manage to BD tonight too :dohh:


----------



## Aayla

awe crap. Yeah. I am cd 10. Man I WISH it was 10 dpo. lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

venting for a moment...

I went 9mo with no AF...I waited and waited and waited. I resolved to the fact that maybe my time was just done and I was actually happy and at peace about it. NO one in my family has kept all their girly parts past 27yrs old. Im the only one. Sure id have a slight hope or moments of " well maybe" but mostly i was just like " ok, im ok"
Then this new cycle started with spotting. At first i was fine because with my youngest i had weird spotting, plus after 9 months, i wasnt expecting perfection the next cycle. Then it continued and continued.. 
so I message the OB and reg dr. and i wait. 

Wait for BFP, AF, anything. 

All I want is a normal cycle with a chance for another baby. People say " its your cancer" or " get some testing" but this has been on going and isnt suddenly because of my cancer and the little testing i have done is met with " we dont know". :cry::cry::cry:

vent over. Carry on. :blush:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

temp holding steady. :thumbup:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/146217/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## kmpreston

I'm def 2dpo but think I ovulated twice - Friday and Sunday. We shall see I suppose


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- twice?! That's crazy! I heard it's usually within a 24 hour period BUT it is possible to do it again later. Lol 


Sorry I'm not keeping up as well I follow along a lot I just am horrible at replying.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- twice?! That's crazy! I heard it's usually within a 24 hour period BUT it is possible to do it again later. Lol
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm not keeping up as well I follow along a lot I just am horrible at replying.

Could have in theory been Saturday afternoon as it was evening when my boobs started to hurt but then they got so much worse yesterday and
Today and I know I def ovulated at some point on Sunday. We will just have to see

How are you?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm excited for you some tests ladies! 

I'm exhausted with stress from life, but also this baby is wearing me down! Lol DHs truck got stolen again! He just got it back out of the shop about a month ago from it being stolen. They haven't found it yet so we'll see what happens. Other than that I have my first scan Friday. Then another one two weeks after that!


----------



## Aayla

Are you absolutely sure you ovulated twice? Usually with opk's you ovulate the day after, maybe the day of. You very well likely could have had a long surge and thus ovulated on monday or even today. 

Without temping there really is no way to know for sure but you did get a fair amount of BD in so it's not like you have to worry too much about timing. 

Although if you end up pregnant with fraternal twins then you know for sure you ovulated twice! :D


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Are you absolutely sure you ovulated twice? Usually with opk's you ovulate the day after, maybe the day of. You very well likely could have had a long surge and thus ovulated on monday or even today.
> 
> Without temping there really is no way to know for sure but you did get a fair amount of BD in so it's not like you have to worry too much about timing.
> 
> Although if you end up pregnant with fraternal twins then you know for sure you ovulated twice! :D

No I'm definitely not sure. All I know is I was getting pains in my left from Monday to Friday and in that time I was getting "high" and positive OPKs. Then Saturday my boobs started to hurt, and I got "peak" so I thought that was that. Sunday was I started getting pains on the right, Monday my boobs were even more sore and I got peak again (comparatively this is by far my darkest stick) and now my boobs are in agony. 

So either I ovulated left then right, or, my left ovary tried really hard but failed and the right took over

Like you say, no way of knowing how without actually having twin but this has never happened before - it's normally three days of positives and then sore boobs. Not 10 days of on and off positives


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

My BFN test for you mrs.green2015. :thumbup:

kmpreston- i hope you get your BFP, twins or not!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160607_104909.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aww sorry on earth. 10dpo? Still early. I hope it changes soon for you!


----------



## Aayla

Km: man how I wish we could ultrasound ourselves to know what the heck is going on. Lol or they develop better tests. 

Onerth: 10dpo is early. Fx something shows. With an lp of 16 days it is likely too early to see anything


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lost my CH today


----------



## Aayla

how did you lose your Ch? do you have a pic of your chart?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> how did you lose your Ch? do you have a pic of your chart?

my temp dropped this morning and it took them away. 

Ive left messages with the dr and gyn about testing/provera and the dr says to go through gyn, who didnt get back to me yet, so I may have to just order some and go from there, which would mean order tomorrow, wait 10d for it to arrive, then take for 10 more days and then hope AF shows up! That puts AF around CD68+. :hissy:


----------



## Aayla

I'm sorry. that sucks. Maybe it was a fluke drop. Nothing to do but keep temping and see what it does.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Can you attach your chart?

By order provera what do you mean?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> I'm sorry. that sucks. Maybe it was a fluke drop. Nothing to do but keep temping and see what it does.

i plan to keep doing that. 



mrs.green2015 said:


> Can you attach your chart?
> 
> By order provera what do you mean?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/146217/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

sorry for being a drama queen and updating a lot!

I heard back! Primary dr said to go through GYN. GYN wont write the script unless i get a pap smear.


----------



## Aayla

No need to apologise. Updates are good. Not sure what a pap smear will show but it never hurts to get one. If you haven't ovulated and aren't pregnant then provera might be the way to go to induce a flow.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> No need to apologise. Updates are good. Not sure what a pap smear will show but it never hurts to get one. If you haven't ovulated and aren't pregnant then provera might be the way to go to induce a flow.

I dont think a pap will show anything either...


----------



## kmpreston

Aren't Pap smears for detecting changes in the cervix? 

If so he must be wanting to hunt down the cause of the spotting


----------



## Aayla

ah yes. That could be it. You spotted for almost 3 weeks, Onerth so I would say that is something to be concerned about. Worth looking into for sure.


----------



## kmpreston

Richieesmom you ok? You must have tested by now?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im chart stalking you both kmpreston and Aayla.


----------



## kmpreston

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Im chart stalking you both kmpreston and Aayla.

Not much to see on mine as I don't temp at the moment!!


----------



## Aayla

Lol. My temps are oddly stable. But I have been getting the same amount of sleep, give or take 30 min, and waking up at the same time every day. 

Cd 13 and inching ever closer. Less than week to go now.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Lol. My temps are oddly stable. But I have been getting the same amount of sleep, give or take 30 min, and waking up at the same time every day.
> 
> Cd 13 and inching ever closer. Less than week to go now.

I have tickers on my phone. lol. :blush:


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Lol. My temps are oddly stable. But I have been getting the same amount of sleep, give or take 30 min, and waking up at the same time every day.
> 
> Cd 13 and inching ever closer. Less than week to go now.


What day do you expect to O?

Tickets for what?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> Lol. My temps are oddly stable. But I have been getting the same amount of sleep, give or take 30 min, and waking up at the same time every day.
> 
> Cd 13 and inching ever closer. Less than week to go now.
> 
> 
> What day do you expect to O?
> 
> Tickets for what?Click to expand...

I O around CD16-21 if i O and tickers counting to O and testing.


----------



## kmpreston

Ahh right 

Aayla when do you expect to O?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Where is Richies mom?! I hope AF never showed!


----------



## Aayla

I expect to O on cd 19. That has been where it is for all the cycles after my mc. Once I thought cd 18 but I didn't temp that month and so it was likely cd 19. 

No tickers for me but I can see the allure to having one for sure. Lol 

Richiees!!! Where are you?!! Update us!!


----------



## ambertwogood

*Below is the fishing net I've tried casting in some of the other forums lately, but I saw this forum as well, and I "could" fit in here as well, as my last cycle ended in a CP and I had a miscaraige at 7 weeks a fews years back, about a year previous to conceiving my now 15month old daughter, Emma. I'm lonely, and feel like most of the threads I post in the regular forum go unnoticed or at least definitely unanswered and I just want someone to talk to that is in a "similar" situation as I and preferably using a CBFM to assist conception, but could be any kind of monitor, as their are other OPK monitors on the market as well. If you ladies think that I "fit" in here, then please let me know, and I will "formally" introduce myself  * 



I started in the TTC forums, bc this time around I haven't "classified" myself as LTTTC yet, although, I'm not sure if I fit anyway (is it just if you have ever had long term TTCing issue's or just per TTC time? I was a LTTTCer for my first, but we've only been TTC for 4 cycle's since my cycle's returned PP, so I don't really know where I fit in here) I don't really feel like I "fit" into the regular TTC group bc most of those ladies are either trying for a first or have never had fertility issue's. And most of them are new at all this, and I'm not, so the question's I normally do have normally go unanswered over there, bc they are way over their "expertise' level, if that makes sense at all. But then I saw the Second time fertility issue group too, and wondered if that's where I should be.... I don't know and someone else's insight on where I really fit in would great, bc I'm feeling very lonely and unsupported bc majority of my posts go unresponded to for months. :cry: 

^That's my first Issue, is figuring out where I really should be here so that I "fit" in and am actually part of a TTCing community instead of feeling like an outsider/outcast :cry: 

Second thing-  I have a CBFM (old version) and a CB Advanced (just came in) and was hoping that I could find a CBFM "expert/ tech nerd" (and I mean that in the most respectful way and full of admiration ;) ) to PM me about some issue's I'm having with the monitor as well as some other questions I have. If anyone is good at programing, hacking, etc that would GREAT! (seriously) :blush::flower:

Third issue (and one that is dear to my heart) is finding a CBFM (or any OPK monitor you are using "buddy"/ Buddies. I've posted several times looking for other ladies that are using one to no avail, and I know I can't possibly be the _only one_ using the (or any kind of) ClearBlue Fertility Monitor. I feel like anyone using a monitor is kind of in a place all their own bc it's a lot different then just using LH strips and very different issue's, questions, etc come up that the LH strip ladies can't answer bc they don't know the answers. I would love to start (and if a mod is reading this that would be _AWESOME_ ) a stand alone forum just for the ladies TTC while using an OPK monitor for "fertility assistance" and at the _very least_ just a running thread some where for us. So IS THERE ANYONE ELSE USING ONE OF THESE THINGS THAT WOULD LIKE TO BE MY CYCLE/TTC BUDDY? EVERYONE IS WELCOME AND THE MORE THE MERRIER :flower:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi Amber! I'm not sure any of us use monitors but I did use the advanced clear blue opks which I've heard are similar. either way you're more than welcome to join us! We're all in different situations but all very supportive of each other. 
I wouldn't worry as much as where you "fit" as I jump all over the place and always have. Sometimes many forums fit our situation.


----------



## Aayla

Hey Amber!! Welcome to the thread! I, unfortunately, don't use a fertility monitor but like Mrs Green have used the CB digi opk. 

I do understand about not fitting in. It can be hard. So many I know are TTC #2 and beyond, some have secondary infertility and some are just ttc and don't have any fertility issues at all and so I too find it difficult to relate to some people. and I also don't understand the perimeters for LTTTC. Technically we have been going to doctors about this for 6 years but I only did 2 rounds of clomid 2 years ago and it's only been a year that we have been full time ttc because of other issues. but I was diagnosed with PCOS 20 years ago so I've always known I had issues. 

i hope you find you fit with us. It's a great group of ladies here. We do float around so I am sure you have seen us on other threads. I know I have seen your name as well. 

Also check out the FAB group in the TWW section. Don't be daunted by how many posts there are. Just jump on in and introduce yourself. It moves quickly as there are a lot of us. I usually find that I have 4 pages to read when I wake up in the morning. Lol but I treat it like my morning paper. Lots of BFPs, lots of babies and lots of TTC with varying degrees of issues.


----------



## ambertwogood

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hi Amber! I'm not sure any of us use monitors but I did use the advanced clear blue opks which I've heard are similar. either way you're more than welcome to join us! We're all in different situations but all very supportive of each other.
> I wouldn't worry as much as where you "fit" as I jump all over the place and always have. Sometimes many forums fit our situation.

Oh, thank you so much, for responding to me so quickly! Just what I needed. I laughed when I started reading the first post on this, asking if she was "needy" for needing someone else who logged in a lot. That's exactly what I've been looking for. I hate posting and either not getting a response at all or having to wait days to just get a response saying "didn't want to read and run", etc. I feel like the "needy" one. I'm so confused with my cycle's right now. I just had a CP. My last cycle last 49 days ended in a CP. NOW, my CBFM got here in time to use this cycle, and I was really excited about that, until it gave me a high on cycle day 9! Which is totally unlike my cycle, but I don't know if having CP changed things so I'm totally confused. I just started temping as well, and on cycle day my temp was 98.1, CD10 97.1, and CD11 (today) 96.8. So my temp is dropping and my CP/CM were dead on for Oing, but I didn't get the d**n stick in the monitor in time yesterday, so now I'm freaking out about it just defaulting me to High fertility bc I never put a stick in it. But today when I checked my CP/CM instead of it being O ready, it was med/high, just about closed, and med/firm. It has been High, soft, and really open. I feel like I'm drowning in a sea of fertility information that I can't learn to swim in and barely even treading. :wacko: If that makes any sense to anyone. 

Can anyone help me figure out how to get my FF charts on here so ladies can take a look and let me know what they think? I need help, please :cry: :flower:


----------



## Aayla

To add your chart to your signature (so it will permanently be there and as you update it will update) : 

On your computer FF go to Sharing, click on GET CODE, copy the bbcode Code

On this site: got to USER CP, EDIT SIGNATURE, paste the code in the box, then save signature.


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> Hey Amber!! Welcome to the thread! I, unfortunately, don't use a fertility monitor but like Mrs Green have used the CB digi opk.
> 
> I do understand about not fitting in. It can be hard. So many I know are TTC #2 and beyond, some have secondary infertility and some are just ttc and don't have any fertility issues at all and so I too find it difficult to relate to some people. and I also don't understand the perimeters for LTTTC. Technically we have been going to doctors about this for 6 years but I only did 2 rounds of clomid 2 years ago and it's only been a year that we have been full time ttc because of other issues. but I was diagnosed with PCOS 20 years ago so I've always known I had issues.
> 
> i hope you find you fit with us. It's a great group of ladies here. We do float around so I am sure you have seen us on other threads. I know I have seen your name as well.
> 
> Also check out the FAB group in the TWW section. Don't be daunted by how many posts there are. Just jump on in and introduce yourself. It moves quickly as there are a lot of us. I usually find that I have 4 pages to read when I wake up in the morning. Lol but I treat it like my morning paper. Lots of BFPs, lots of babies and lots of TTC with varying degrees of issues.

*Just as I had thanked the PP for responding so quickly, thank you  If you read my response to her, much of that would apply to what I would of said to you as well, though. I will look at the FAB group, and go ahead and post in it. I have a doula that I met outside this community online, that is trying her best to help me navigate through all this, and she thinks that I have already O'd and am officially in the TWW, but I'm not really sure what to think. I know that the old monitors are set to default you a high fertility reading until you peak or reach 20 days of sticks which ever comes first. At the 20 day mark if you haven't peaked it's set to default back to low fertility until your new cycle, so there are some "problems" with how they have set up the computer in the monitor. My surges tend to be short, so I'm scared that I actually surged on CD9 or 10 and since I wasn't following up with Wondfo's on CD9, it's entirely possible I surged that afternoon and the monitor missed it, and now will just ask me for 17 more sticks by default. Bc, my Wondfo's were near positive when I started using them (once it occurred to me) and have been getting lighter ever since. I dont know what to do now. I'm going to keep feeding the CBFM and using my wondfo's but I'm not sure if I'm already a TWWer or not. At least, if I did O, we got some good timing in on our BDing, so that takes a load off. (or a few  ) lol. No pun intended, but it's still funny!  

To introduce myself my name is Amber, I don't mind ladies calling me by real name and would actually prefer it to using my handle. I am 29. I have birth to my one and only LO Feb. 5th 2015 and she is a beautiful, messy, insane, toddler, that I love to death. lol. My cycle's returned at about a yr PP despite still BFing her, but she had started eating actual food more, so I guess that's what signaled my body to start up again. We have been actively TTCing for 4 cycle's now, and we are in the middle of the 4th cycle. I am engaged to my LO's Daddy, but we have not officially tied the knot yet, but that's a whole other issue that would take too long to get into, not to mention a completely separate issue then what this thread is for  I officially have baby fever, and after giving birth to Emma (it was a horrible experience, other then the very end of it) I never thought I would be intentionally trying to go through that again, lol. I can't think of anything else right now, so I guess that's about it. Thanks ladies for the speedy and warm welcome, it is truly appreciated *


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

AMBER!!!! I use the CBEFM!!!! and welcome!

ETA: Mine is the older version, i have had it since 2009. I can help you!

Based off what you wrote- dont feed it a stick when it asks, you wont mess it up. A CP COULD give a high reading if your levels may still be high. OR you could be ovulating early and not know it. You can O on High- i got my last BFP on High (no peak). 

Chat here or PM. :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks Ayala!

I wouldn't stress too much about missing a day of the monitor. And with cb advanced opks i would and know other ladies who would get highs for lots of days! Like 5 minutes as my average I think. So it could be right. As peak is more important. As for cp mine changes by the hour and makes no sense so I stopped checking!! Lol can is slightly helpful but not much for me. I just stuck with the opks.


----------



## Aayla

I knew I knew someone that used the monitor!! Awesome that someone here can help you!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> I knew I knew someone that used the monitor!! Awesome that someone here can help you!

Yep! I would choose the CBEFM over OPK sticks any day, even the horrid Advanced digi one! 

-----
Amber, 
My reason for using the monitor is every.single.time i have ever used OPK sticks, they never get positive. I dont mean they are + and i dont know how to read them, they just never get +! I ordered it off Ebay and fell in love with it. 

I am actually on CD48 but i am trying to force ovulation/AF and started Femara, so I am pretending its CD2 and using my monitor starting on CD10. I reset it to CD2 and will feed it sticks starting CD10 (even though I wont O until cd16-21). Once i get O from temps AND/OR Peak, i will stop feeding it sticks. 

When i tried the horrid Advanced Digi, which a LOT of people dislike, it was a PITA and didnt work right in my opinion. It has a lot of kinks to work out. I did not try it after 1 cycle. 

Ive never heard it defaults to high or low. 

and a doula is not medically trained to say whether you have Od or not, they cant even give medical advice really for a birth, they are a support system, not a medical system.


----------



## RichieesMom

Welcome amber! 

Still no AF. Will test end of the week.

But if this isn't my cycle, I'm not sure if I'm going to be taking a break for a bit. Dh n I r having problems with each other. Have been since my son passed but we didn't want to give up on each other. As of yesterday, things aren't looking good with us. My eyes r swollen from crying so much. I feel like I'm losing the only man I'll ever want in the whole world (besides my son). 

I'm praying tho. Lord plz help me.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> I knew I knew someone that used the monitor!! Awesome that someone here can help you!
> 
> Yep! I would choose the CBEFM over OPK sticks any day, even the horrid Advanced digi one!
> 
> -----
> Amber,
> My reason for using the monitor is every.single.time i have ever used OPK sticks, they never get positive. I dont mean they are + and i dont know how to read them, they just never get +! I ordered it off Ebay and fell in love with it.
> 
> I am actually on CD48 but i am trying to force ovulation/AF and started Femara, so I am pretending its CD2 and using my monitor starting on CD10. I reset it to CD2 and will feed it sticks starting CD10 (even though I wont O until cd16-21). Once i get O from temps AND/OR Peak, i will stop feeding it sticks.
> 
> When i tried the horrid Advanced Digi, which a LOT of people dislike, it was a PITA and didnt work right in my opinion. It has a lot of kinks to work out. I did not try it after 1 cycle.
> 
> Ive never heard it defaults to high or low.
> 
> and a doula is not medically trained to say whether you have Od or not, they cant even give medical advice really for a birth, they are a support system, not a medical system.Click to expand...

I am using the "old" one too, well for this cycle at least. I think that CB should of thought out their Advanced a little more, though. I don't like the fact that you can't start using whenever you want to and I don't like the fact that there is no way to transfer date from the old model to the new model. I can't remember where I found the info about the defaults that are set into the monitor, but I do remember reading a watching a few things about it, which in my opinion make the monitor have faults. I don't think it should default to anything. I'm fixing to PM, but it will probably be long, and I don't think there is a way to send pics through PM, bc I would like you look at my stick's from this cycle and wondfo's to see what you think. I 'think" that I got the FF into my signature but I'm not sure if it worked or not..... This cycle is really throwing me for loop though. I also have the new digital one, it came in the mail today, which after looking it over, I love, but also hate that I can't use unless I don't conceive this cycle, bc it has a have to start by CD thing too, but on this one they shortened it!!! You have to start it up by CD 4 which I think is a crock of bs, but whatever...


----------



## ambertwogood

RichieesMom said:


> Welcome amber!
> 
> Still no AF. Will test end of the week.
> 
> But if this isn't my cycle, I'm not sure if I'm going to be taking a break for a bit. Dh n I r having problems with each other. Have been since my son passed but we didn't want to give up on each other. As of yesterday, things aren't looking good with us. My eyes r swollen from crying so much. I feel like I'm losing the only man I'll ever want in the whole world (besides my son).
> 
> I'm praying tho. Lord plz help me.

I sent you a pm.


----------



## ambertwogood

So, I do have a ?- I've been taking a good women's multi, EPO, and an Omega-3 Berry Complex. Since, I don't know if I O'd between CD9-11 should I stop with the EPO? I'm so confused at this point. My surges don't last long at all. So it is entirely possible that the monitor and I missed it. The monitor, bc my surges are normally in the afternoon, and me bc I wasn't expecting to O this early in my cycle, as it's normally between the 14-19th so I didn't think to start using the Wondfo's in the afternoon when I got a high fertility reading on the CBFM. But everyone say's not to take the EPO after O, only before, so I'm worried, even though I don't know if I did O or not.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Amber, you haven't o'd yet. Your temps are trending down, not up. As for all the supplements I don't personally belive it that stuff because I'm worried it can do more harm than good. So I've only taken a prenatal. And then real medication perscribed by my doc.


----------



## Uni tsi

Welcome Amber! :) I can't offer any advice on the monitor, but I'm glad you've fallen in with us. This group was my anchor when ttc. As far as supplements go, the only one I used was CoQ10, but I found it really helped increase the quality of my ewcm.

RichieesMom, I'm so sorry to hear you're going through that. I hope it all works out. Losing a child can really strain a relationship. Sometimes it helps to get help outside the relationship, counselling or therapy for example. I can sense from your post how much you want the relationship to continue, hopefully things can be worked out and end up stronger than ever. Sending you positive vibes :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> So, I do have a ?- I've been taking a good women's multi, EPO, and an Omega-3 Berry Complex. Since, I don't know if I O'd between CD9-11 should I stop with the EPO? I'm so confused at this point. My surges don't last long at all. So it is entirely possible that the monitor and I missed it. The monitor, bc my surges are normally in the afternoon, and me bc I wasn't expecting to O this early in my cycle, as it's normally between the 14-19th so I didn't think to start using the Wondfo's in the afternoon when I got a high fertility reading on the CBFM. But everyone say's not to take the EPO after O, only before, so I'm worried, even though I don't know if I did O or not.

Ive never taken EPO so I cant say. 



mrs.green2015 said:


> Amber, you haven't o'd yet. Your temps are trending down, not up. As for all the supplements I don't personally belive it that stuff because I'm worried it can do more harm than good. So I've only taken a prenatal. And then real medication perscribed by my doc.

She could have Od before that spike with with missing temps, its anyones guess.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just a quick update. Just had my scan.... It's twins!


----------



## Aayla

OH MY GOD!! That is awesome. I have another lady in a thread with twins.


----------



## Uni tsi

MrsGreen! :hugs: I'm so happy for you!! So exciting!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I was standing in line at Kroger waiting to check out. There was a woman in front of me waiting to check out as well. 

She says, " Oh you look like youre about to pop, when are you due?"
" Im not pregnant" I say. 

:growlmad::cry:


---------
Congrats MrsGreen. Clomid Twins!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Just a quick update. Just had my scan.... It's twins!

Oh my god!! I thought it might be with your blazing first postive!!! Yay yay yay congrats!!!! xxx


----------



## Aayla

oh...Onerth...that sucks. and this is why no one should say anything even when you are pretty sure they are pregnant.


----------



## kmpreston

kmpreston said:


> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I feel so much better about this one than I did last time.
> 
> I bet you do with such blazing positives at 12 dpo. I wouldn't be shocked in the slightest if this was twins :)Click to expand...



TOLD YOU!!:happydance::haha::hugs:


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> So, I do have a ?- I've been taking a good women's multi, EPO, and an Omega-3 Berry Complex. Since, I don't know if I O'd between CD9-11 should I stop with the EPO? I'm so confused at this point. My surges don't last long at all. So it is entirely possible that the monitor and I missed it. The monitor, bc my surges are normally in the afternoon, and me bc I wasn't expecting to O this early in my cycle, as it's normally between the 14-19th so I didn't think to start using the Wondfo's in the afternoon when I got a high fertility reading on the CBFM. But everyone say's not to take the EPO after O, only before, so I'm worried, even though I don't know if I did O or not.
> 
> Ive never taken EPO so I cant say.
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Amber, you haven't o'd yet. Your temps are trending down, not up. As for all the supplements I don't personally belive it that stuff because I'm worried it can do more harm than good. So I've only taken a prenatal. And then real medication perscribed by my doc.Click to expand...
> 
> She could have Od before that spike with with missing temps, its anyone's guess.Click to expand...


My temp went up to 97.1 this morning, so I'm not sure what to think. I don't think that the missing temps from this cycle would make any difference though, bc IF I did O it was so early in my cycle, those temps would of been literally from when I was still bleeding. I got my first High on the monitor when I was still lightly bleeding. It's just so strange b/c my surge is normally much later in my cycle. Has anyone else had a super early O directly following a CP?


----------



## ambertwogood

Mrsgreen2015- that is so exciting! So happy for you :) Congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy next 9 months, as well as periodic moment's of sanity throughout the next 18-35 yrs! :rofl: 

OnErth&InHvn- That is just despicable. BUT- I've had it done to me before as well, so I know exactly how it feels. It's horrible. What I don't understand is why people think it's okay to say those kind of things when they don't know you, have no idea if you are actually pregnant, etc, etc. When I am out somewhere and see a woman that looks pregnant, even when it is totally obvious, I don't remark on it, just BC I know that you truly just never know. And it's best just not to say anything than risk offending/hurting someone's feelings by commenting on something that I don't know for sure or anything about for that matter. Plus, if you are wrong, it's makes everything so awkward and humilating after that, it's like you two just stand (and hopefully, there aren't other people standing around, like a cashier or in line, too to hear it) there staring at each other in this awkward silence with them trying not make eye contact with you any more. I don't know why people set themselves up for this by opening their big mouths. I'm so sorry that that happened to you. It happened to me a few yrs back, and it was hurtful. BUT I wasn't trying to conceive at the time, nor had a Lost a baby yet, so I can only imagine, at least for me that the timing of your interaction didn't make it any better either. :hugs::flower: I've thought about what I would say if anyone ever said something like that to me and I wasn't, and honestly, wondered if I should go along with it, to avoid the whole awkwardness, bc chances are I will never see that person again, but that's probably just me- lol.

kmpreston- I wasn't around to see the positive tests, but I swear I was just looking at her chart in her signature, after she welcomed me to the group and it crossed my mind, looking at it, with the sharp temp increase and it being so much higher then her "control line' (or what ever they call that thing lol) that I wondered if she was pregnant with twins, lol. How weird is that?

OnErth&InHvn and mrsgreen2015- even without the temps from CD 1 to when I started, isn't that a pretty steep drop to not be an O drop in temp? I'm new to the temping thing so I'm in uncharted waters, but I didn't think it fell like that when you were in a "stable" follicular/leutal phase, I thought the fluctuations were smaller and not as dramatic?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

You can have a rise for O, but your temps after need to stay elevated. It will take a few more days to really see.

I was upset and cried to DH. 

My spotting is back.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Spotting stopped again. 

I think its from the FE, maybe. I just pray every time that it stops and stays away. 2 more days of FE and then waiting to O! I feel like the time is creeping by for some reason.


----------



## Aayla

The wait to O part sucks worse than the tww. Especially if you aren't sure O is even going to happen. 

This cycle I have weird symptoms. If I didn't know better I would say I am pmsing. Serious bitchyness is going on. But at the same time I am super horny :haha: So much so that the idea of John Oliver being in the sequel to 50 Shades of Grey sounded like a fabulous idea. :rofl:


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> The wait to O part sucks worse than the tww. Especially if you aren't sure O is even going to happen.
> 
> This cycle I have weird symptoms. If I didn't know better I would say I am pmsing. Serious bitchyness is going on. But at the same time I am super horny :haha: So much so that the idea of John Oliver being in the sequel to 50 Shades of Grey sounded like a fabulous idea. :rofl:

Hahaha I always get so horny when I'm going to O. 

At the time I always think the wait to O is harder cause of the pressure to have timed sex. Then I get to the TWW where not thinking about it is impossible and the not testing is so hard! My conclusion is that AF is the least stressful time of the month :haha:


----------



## RichieesMom

Thank u very much uni ts

Mrs g, omggggggg!!!! Yesssss!!!!!!! So excited for u babe!


----------



## mrs.green2015

richiees- I can't even imagine how everything you and your SO have and are going through. I hope it works out. I'm also still very anxious for you to test! Lol 

Thanks for all the love ladies! And KM you were sooo right lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Good Info To Know:

Astroglide makes a sperm friendly lube, like Preseed and its cheaper, so i ordered some. Well i decided to use it today. Here are my thoughts if anyone is interested:

1) It comes in a tube like applicator. I put some in my fingers.
2) It is kind of watery/runny. not thick/goopy. 
3) Its not super slippery like some lubes, meaning its not a slip n slide in my vagina. 
4) It does not dry quick, so you have time to play and get the motion in the ocean. 

Its a little weird though to just go waving a lubed hand at DH and say " come here". :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Could time go any slower... lol.


----------



## Aayla

Oh I hear ya on the time. Cd 16 here. I'm losing my mind. Every temp, ever negative opk and I'm certain I am not going to ovulate. I could ovulate tomorrow but it will likely be 3 days from now as every cycle after my mc was on cd 19.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Oh I hear ya on the time. Cd 16 here. I'm losing my mind. Every temp, ever negative opk and I'm certain I am not going to ovulate. I could ovulate tomorrow but it will likely be 3 days from now as every cycle after my mc was on cd 19.

:hugs:


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Oh I hear ya on the time. Cd 16 here. I'm losing my mind. Every temp, ever negative opk and I'm certain I am not going to ovulate. I could ovulate tomorrow but it will likely be 3 days from now as every cycle after my mc was on cd 19.

Your temps are so nice and steady though I think it's looking good

7dpo here and also feeling time dragggggggggg


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> Oh I hear ya on the time. Cd 16 here. I'm losing my mind. Every temp, ever negative opk and I'm certain I am not going to ovulate. I could ovulate tomorrow but it will likely be 3 days from now as every cycle after my mc was on cd 19.
> 
> Your temps are so nice and steady though I think it's looking good
> 
> 7dpo here and also feeling time draggggggggggClick to expand...

You had that spotting though, maybe it was implant!! :happydance:

----
In other news, our AC went out weeks ago, so we got window units and at 90+, they cant keep up and its so hot! :shipw:


----------



## Aayla

My temps are weird compared to other cycles. but this cycle I have been very determined to get about the same amount of sleep and wake up at the same time every day, even on weekends. But I am hoping that the stability is a promising sign. 

Onerth: that sucks about the a/c. We had a heat wave last week and i have never been so thankful that we have 2 a/c's. once powerful one in our bedroom and one built in that came with the apt in our living room. Unfortunately once the living room goes, it goes. They told us when we moved in they aren't replacing them. But we could buy a a wall one and swap it out. If it lasts the summer I will be happy. this week it has been nice and we got some rain over the last few days.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> My temps are weird compared to other cycles. but this cycle I have been very determined to get about the same amount of sleep and wake up at the same time every day, even on weekends. But I am hoping that the stability is a promising sign.
> 
> Onerth: that sucks about the a/c. We had a heat wave last week and i have never been so thankful that we have 2 a/c's. once powerful one in our bedroom and one built in that came with the apt in our living room. Unfortunately once the living room goes, it goes. They told us when we moved in they aren't replacing them. But we could buy a a wall one and swap it out. If it lasts the summer I will be happy. this week it has been nice and we got some rain over the last few days.

Haha oh the woes of living somewhere hot eh :haha:

We don't have air con in our house (or the school I work in. Or most other places). This is fine 90% of the time but good god it was too hot last week 82F outside but 93 in my science lab classroom


----------



## kmpreston

Might I add it's back down to the normal 60F now


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so jealous km. It's gets up to 110 here in the summer. It's miserable.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm so jealous km. It's gets up to 110 here in the summer. It's miserable.

See we go on holiday for that sort of temperature! But then spend half our time hugging the air con!


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm so jealous km. It's gets up to 110 here in the summer. It's miserable.

By the way I love the twins ticker!! So excited for you. Need to change the bit under your name from WTT to pregnant ;)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

It was 94 outside with humidity and 90 in the house with humidity.....


----------



## mrs.green2015

Onearth that's miserable! 

Km- I never even see that because I'm always on mobile lol I'll go change it now! I've never even been WTT hahahaha


----------



## kmpreston

OnErth&InHvn said:


> It was 94 outside with humidity and 90 in the house with humidity.....

Our humidity was pretty high last week too, between 75 and 95% humidity on top of the nice sunny weather and no air con. But it's gone now and I doubt it will be back for a while!


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth-I feel ya on the heat and humidity. Most day's even with my AC's going full blast when the hottest part of the day hit's it's still not enough. It sucks. ESP when it's really humid. I find myself praying for a good rain sometimes, just so it will cool down the house! Just curious though, as I'm still trying to pick up all the lingo, what does FE stand for?

Aayla- Yes, I hate the first TWW! It's stressing me out esp this time around. I can't decide which is more stressful though, this one or the last one, lol. Waiting to test (esp, since I have a super hard time waiting and end up testing super early) is really difficult for me, lol, so I test early, and get -'s of course, and then just stress myself out more, and then there is the looking for any hint of line crap, lol. It's all just so crazy! I also get super horny around the time of O too, but I'm glad it makes it more fun and seem less stressful, like I'm not "forcing" myself to have sex just bc I know it's "time" to BD, ya know. I just started temping, so I'm feeling the stress of that, bc I really don't know enough about it to feel comfortable with the info I am getting, if that makes any sense at all. 


kmpreston- I always feel stressed in the later TWW wondering if we timed everything right and if this is "the" month, so I'm not sure that I can say that either are any less stressful on me, but I try to control everything when it comes to all this fertililty stuff and the fact some of it is just out of my hands drives me crazy.... I wish it was like as soon you got done having sex you could test and know if your were pregnant and screw all this waiting crap! :haha:

AFTG- As most of you know, I am using the CBFM this month, and I don't know if it is making less stressful or more at this point. My temps are still going down, which I guess is good, bc we haven't been BDing enough for me to feel good about already Oing. I will definitely be Bding tonight and tomorrow though, maybe a morning session in there too. My monitor is still only giving me High reading, but I tested later in the day yesterday (CD13) bc I normally surge later in the day and just had a feeling, and sure enough the wondfo was super positive, so I dipped a CB stick in it too. It's picking up estrogen, but the LH strip was not as dark as I would expect it to get. I put that stick in my monitor this morning, and it's still only saying high :/ My temp was also 96.3, does anyone else get temps that low? And if you do does it go that low right previous to you Oing and it going back up again? Just wondering, bc I'm new to the temping thing too. Anyways, I did test this morning both with a wondfo and CB stick, they weren't like last night's tests, the CB would of def gave me a high, that's why I went ahead and put in the test from the night before, just to be sure I wasn't missing a Peak fertility. Then I went a ahead and tested this afternoon too, the wondfo was even darker then last nights and the CB was even lighter on the estrogen (it get's lighter the more estrogen it picks up) and the LH was a little darker then my other test's. I don't know what to think about all of this though. I'm posting pic's of all the test's so you ladies can tell me what you think, plus you can look at my charts in my signature. I'm so confused and stressed. I'm terrified I"m going to miss my O. which I know is ridiculous, but I am still stressing over all this. Thanks for your help ladies!

P.s.- All of the pics are the original no enhancements, except the last one with all of them and the color has been enhanced. The wondfo from last night, lightened up once it dried, so I also posted the pic from when it was "fresh" I think that should be the first pic- It's the one with a wondfo and a CB stick on top of it it on a counter top. Thanks again! Can't wait to hear what someone else thinks about all these test sticks....bc I'm super confused and wondering what is going on. Oh, I've also been having cramping and backaches, but it's not just on one side it's just kind of all over and I have breast tenderness, I guess I have O symptoms too? Maybe? Does anyone else notice a difference or any symptoms previous to an O?
 



Attached Files:







CD13 Wonfo and CBMS HD Enhanced (640x360).jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4









CD13 Wondfo's and CBMS Original (640x480).jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 3









CD14 FMU;SMU Wondfo's and CBMS's Original (640x480).jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 3









CD13;14 Comparison FMU;SMU Original (640x480).jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3









CD13;14 Comparison FMU;SMU Color Enhanced (640x360).jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aayla

From what I have seen from using just the digi with the smiley face (no flashing smiley it's either a blank circle or smiley)...when I got my smiley face I popped out the stick and if you were to just look at it, you would think negative. I think they test differently than just regular sticks. 

That being said, based on your wondfo I would say cd 14 is positive. cd 13 is pretty darn close but cd 14 is darker.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Amber- the top pic and the cd14 smu are positive. Don't look at the lines on the minute as they mean nothing! Also I won't get a peak with CB advanced unless I test in the afternoon. Otherwise it just says high. That's why I always used the cheapies at the same time like you.


----------



## Aayla

for this cycle it is for sure the wait to O that is the most stressful. I have pms symptoms which I never get during O. In fact, I don't really get any symptoms. My temps are oddly stable and they usually are quite rocky and up and down due to the pcos. and then I have the fear that the letrozole is no longer working as i didn't O on it last cycle. So now i just go through day by day and pray for the spike and the positive opk. I do believe I should ovulate on cd 19 so I have a few more days.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Youre only supposed to use the CBEFM with FMU, no other time. 

Its also not a good idea to look at the lines because they dont have lines like normal OPK. A Normal OPK picks up LH, CBEFM does estrogen and LH. 

FE= femara.


----------



## ambertwogood

Yes, I'm aware that the lines on CBFM are not exactly the same as a normal LH strip. The line on the end once it's capped is the line that detects estrogen, and it is backwards then what you would think. The more estrogen that it detects that lighter that line gets actually. The LH line is the line closest to the capped end, and it works the same as any other LH strip, the darker it is the more LH it is picking up. 

How long after you ladies have gotten a positive LH strip do you actually O? I am definitely BDing tonight, but I'm wondering for how many more day's should we be trying to get as much BD in as possible? From the looks of my temps and looking at other ladies charts, it looks like I should be expecting a rise either in the morning or the next day. I'm hoping it holds off till the next day, so I feel better about getting in enough BDing. Finger Crossed, it works out well this time and we get our timing right.


----------



## Aayla

when I used opk's and got positives, there was once I ovulated the day after a positive and once where I ovulated the day of. Once you get a positive just keep bding until you get a temperature rise.


----------



## ambertwogood

And I just took another LH strip and it's still positive just not AS dark as today's SMU. Should I be considering last night's SMU the first positive or today's since today's was slightly darker? Also, for those of you that have kept testing after the intial positive, how long does it normally stay positive and does it mean anything, as in if you only get one true + or get several +'s over days does that mean anything different or is just the first + the only that means anything or counts as something?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

My temps are doing that rollercoaster ride where they are up/down/up/down. There are people who get BFP with erratic temps so that makes me feel slightly better!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Amber-I stop testing after the first positive so I don't stress myself out. Count the first one as positive.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

cd 13 is + but cd14 is much darker and +. I would count all as + and keep BDing. You can gear up to O and not. You can have multiple OPKs + and O on any one of them. You will see your temp rise after O because Progesterone starts to take over and keeps your temp up.

also its usually recommended to use an OPK in the afternoon rather than morning because it can give a false +. (unless the directions say to test with FMU like CBEFM)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im sorry ladies, i just need to vent for a moment...please pass by if need be. :( 

------
Most of you that have looked at my past threads on here know I have a cyst/ovarian cancer. I saw 5 different drs who all have 5 different opinions on how to handle it, so instead of playing guess and check with my body, i decided NO surgery. I NEVER ONCE COMPLAINED. Im at peace with that choice. 

I had recently emailed the ob Gyn about this weird spotting and he wouldnt do anything about it.......well come to find out, i found out why today. :growlmad:

I got a letter in the mail that he will no longer see me because of " past non compliance with multiple gyn recommendations for surgery"....UM WTF? Is it NOT my body? My choice? I saw him last year about it and NEVER brought it back up! I never even mentioned this spotting might be from that. 

so i called and the manager says no, its for " refusal to do regular pap screenings"...um WTF x2. Again, MY BODY, MY CHOICE and I have actually done them. THEN i find out the nurse called my primary dr and asked about my care, WHICH I DIDNT GIVE PERMISSION FOR HER TO DO SO. 

so Im POd and really, if hes going to act like this now, then maybe its best im not his patient before any kind of surgery or pregnancy. 

Now im stuck without a Gyn. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Aayla

holy crap. I would pissed off too. especially if you have been doing some of the things. and you are right, it is your body and you can choose to have the surgery or not. I hope you are able to find a new gyno.


----------



## ambertwogood

Yeah, I would be SUPER pissed over that. BTW, what that nurse did calling your other doctor and the other doctor giving up info, unless you have signed a release of information between the two doctors, is a violation of the HIPPA Act and you can totally sue them for it. I've had doctors violate my rights before and regretted not doing something about, bc I hate the idea of them thinking they can just treat people any way they want to, and that maybe if I would of said something, I could of prevented something from happening to someone else. BUT that's just my opinion on it. 

As for the Group- NOW I'm super confused. One my temp rose this morning to 96.8 from 96.3 (does that mean I O'd already or do I have to keep waiting to see what happens from here out?) To top it off, my monitor gave me a Peak reading this morning (I used SMU) and my Wondfo from the same sample was +. I'm so confused now. I don't know what to think. And Hub's is not feeling the BDing, so I'm super stressed now that we haven't got enough for this cycle, esp if I have already O'd. What should I believe the Wondfo's on CD14 or the monitor this morning? My temp did go up, but I do have to add that someone turned the AC off in my room this morning, so it is "possible" that the .5 rise was from being in a hotter room then I normally am? Is that possible? Should I discount this morning's temp, even with the +'s wondfo's? CP/CM is Very High (could barely reach it) Open and pretty soft, CM is watery/EW. It was creamy on CD13 and 14 though and my CP changed from being high soft open earlier in my cycle to medium, medium texture, and medium open. So there has been a def. change in the CP and CM today. Here are pic's from this morning. Both Original and Enhanced. ***The Wondfo continued to get darker after these photo's were taken btw.
 



Attached Files:







ORIGINAL PEAK FERTILITY ON MONITOR (640x480).jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2









BETTER PEAK PHOTO (640x360).jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2









PEAK FERTILITY ON CBFM AND WONDFO (640x480).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2









CD15 Peak on CBFM, +Wondfo, and CBMS 003 (640x360).jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I would say believe all of that for CD15. 

I responded to this in the other thread as well. 
---------
No, i didnt give permission, she didnt tell me SHE was going to call them. What she said was for ME to have his fax over my records and i said " what if he wont or cant" and she said " they shouldnt say no" and then we hung up. I never signed anything saying they could talk to them either. 

I only knew she called him because the office manager told me today when i called asking what was going on. Then she forwarded me to the nurse and i left her a very nasty message, which im sure she wont return my call after. :blush::haha:

ETA: i filed a complaint! "Thank you for filing a complaint via the website of the Office for Civil Rights (OCR) at the Department of Health and Human Services. This is an automated response to acknowledge receipt of your complaint. Your complaint will be assigned to an OCR staff member for review and appropriate action."


----------



## kmpreston

ambertwogood said:


> Yeah, I would be SUPER pissed over that. BTW, what that nurse did calling your other doctor and the other doctor giving up info, unless you have signed a release of information between the two doctors, is a violation of the HIPPA Act and you can totally sue them for it. I've had doctors violate my rights before and regretted not doing something about, bc I hate the idea of them thinking they can just treat people any way they want to, and that maybe if I would of said something, I could of prevented something from happening to someone else. BUT that's just my opinion on it.
> 
> As for the Group- NOW I'm super confused. One my temp rose this morning to 96.8 from 96.3 (does that mean I O'd already or do I have to keep waiting to see what happens from here out?) To top it off, my monitor gave me a Peak reading this morning (I used SMU) and my Wondfo from the same sample was +. I'm so confused now. I don't know what to think. And Hub's is not feeling the BDing, so I'm super stressed now that we haven't got enough for this cycle, esp if I have already O'd. What should I believe the Wondfo's on CD14 or the monitor this morning? My temp did go up, but I do have to add that someone turned the AC off in my room this morning, so it is "possible" that the .5 rise was from being in a hotter room then I normally am? Is that possible? Should I discount this morning's temp, even with the +'s wondfo's? CP/CM is Very High (could barely reach it) Open and pretty soft, CM is watery/EW. It was creamy on CD13 and 14 though and my CP changed from being high soft open earlier in my cycle to medium, medium texture, and medium open. So there has been a def. change in the CP and CM today. Here are pic's from this morning. Both Original and Enhanced. ***The Wondfo continued to get darker after these photo's were taken btw.


I would say you'll be ovulating tomorrow at the very latest so get that BD in!


----------



## Aayla

your temps have to have a sustained shift so you won't really know for a few more days with that. 

but I would probably go with the monitor. especially if you have had 2 other days of positives. they are probably high like the monitor and now it is peak. 

I usually BD up to the day after my spike, unless it drops down again and then we keep going as much as we can.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> You can have a rise for O, but your temps after need to stay elevated. It will take a few more days to really see.
> 
> I was upset and cried to DH.
> 
> My spotting is back.




OnErth&InHvn said:


> Spotting stopped again.
> 
> I think its from the FE, maybe. I just pray every time that it stops and stays away. 2 more days of FE and then waiting to O! I feel like the time is creeping by for some reason.




Aayla said:


> The wait to O part sucks worse than the tww. Especially if you aren't sure O is even going to happen.
> 
> This cycle I have weird symptoms. If I didn't know better I would say I am pmsing. Serious bitchyness is going on. But at the same time I am super horny :haha: So much so that the idea of John Oliver being in the sequel to 50 Shades of Grey sounded like a fabulous idea. :rofl:




kmpreston said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> The wait to O part sucks worse than the tww. Especially if you aren't sure O is even going to happen.
> 
> This cycle I have weird symptoms. If I didn't know better I would say I am pmsing. Serious bitchyness is going on. But at the same time I am super horny :haha: So much so that the idea of John Oliver being in the sequel to 50 Shades of Grey sounded like a fabulous idea. :rofl:
> 
> Hahaha I always get so horny when I'm going to O.
> 
> At the time I always think the wait to O is harder cause of the pressure to have timed sex. Then I get to the TWW where not thinking about it is impossible and the not testing is so hard! My conclusion is that AF is the least stressful time of the month :haha:Click to expand...




OnErth&InHvn said:


> It was 94 outside with humidity and 90 in the house with humidity.....




Aayla said:


> From what I have seen from using just the digi with the smiley face (no flashing smiley it's either a blank circle or smiley)...when I got my smiley face I popped out the stick and if you were to just look at it, you would think negative. I think they test differently than just regular sticks.
> 
> That being said, based on your wondfo I would say cd 14 is positive. cd 13 is pretty darn close but cd 14 is darker.




OnErth&InHvn said:


> Youre only supposed to use the CBEFM with FMU, no other time.
> 
> Its also not a good idea to look at the lines because they dont have lines like normal OPK. A Normal OPK picks up LH, CBEFM does estrogen and LH.
> 
> FE= femara.




OnErth&InHvn said:


> I would say believe all of that for CD15.
> 
> I responded to this in the other thread as well.
> ---------
> No, i didnt give permission, she didnt tell me SHE was going to call them. What she said was for ME to have his fax over my records and i said " what if he wont or cant" and she said " they shouldnt say no" and then we hung up. I never signed anything saying they could talk to them either.
> 
> I only knew she called him because the office manager told me today when i called asking what was going on. Then she forwarded me to the nurse and i left her a very nasty message, which im sure she wont return my call after. :blush::haha:
> 
> ETA: i filed a complaint! "Thank you for filing a complaint via the website of the Office for Civil Rights (OCR) at the Department of Health and Human Services. This is an automated response to acknowledge receipt of your complaint. Your complaint will be assigned to an OCR staff member for review and appropriate action."

The only other thing that you can do, which will actually get them in "trouble" is contact the medical board that oversee's them and file a formal complaint, which I would do immediately, while all the details are still "fresh" on your mind, make sure that you write everything down as well, bc they may take a while to get to it, and you don't want to forget pertinent information when they get back in contact with you.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I would say believe all of that for CD15.
> 
> I responded to this in the other thread as well.
> ---------
> No, i didnt give permission, she didnt tell me SHE was going to call them. What she said was for ME to have his fax over my records and i said " what if he wont or cant" and she said " they shouldnt say no" and then we hung up. I never signed anything saying they could talk to them either.
> 
> I only knew she called him because the office manager told me today when i called asking what was going on. Then she forwarded me to the nurse and i left her a very nasty message, which im sure she wont return my call after. :blush::haha:
> 
> ETA: i filed a complaint! "Thank you for filing a complaint via the website of the Office for Civil Rights (OCR) at the Department of Health and Human Services. This is an automated response to acknowledge receipt of your complaint. Your complaint will be assigned to an OCR staff member for review and appropriate action."




kmpreston said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I would be SUPER pissed over that. BTW, what that nurse did calling your other doctor and the other doctor giving up info, unless you have signed a release of information between the two doctors, is a violation of the HIPPA Act and you can totally sue them for it. I've had doctors violate my rights before and regretted not doing something about, bc I hate the idea of them thinking they can just treat people any way they want to, and that maybe if I would of said something, I could of prevented something from happening to someone else. BUT that's just my opinion on it.
> 
> As for the Group- NOW I'm super confused. One my temp rose this morning to 96.8 from 96.3 (does that mean I O'd already or do I have to keep waiting to see what happens from here out?) To top it off, my monitor gave me a Peak reading this morning (I used SMU) and my Wondfo from the same sample was +. I'm so confused now. I don't know what to think. And Hub's is not feeling the BDing, so I'm super stressed now that we haven't got enough for this cycle, esp if I have already O'd. What should I believe the Wondfo's on CD14 or the monitor this morning? My temp did go up, but I do have to add that someone turned the AC off in my room this morning, so it is "possible" that the .5 rise was from being in a hotter room then I normally am? Is that possible? Should I discount this morning's temp, even with the +'s wondfo's? CP/CM is Very High (could barely reach it) Open and pretty soft, CM is watery/EW. It was creamy on CD13 and 14 though and my CP changed from being high soft open earlier in my cycle to medium, medium texture, and medium open. So there has been a def. change in the CP and CM today. Here are pic's from this morning. Both Original and Enhanced. ***The Wondfo continued to get darker after these photo's were taken btw.
> 
> 
> I would say you'll be ovulating tomorrow at the very latest so get that BD in!Click to expand...




Aayla said:


> your temps have to have a sustained shift so you won't really know for a few more days with that.
> 
> but I would probably go with the monitor. especially if you have had 2 other days of positives. they are probably high like the monitor and now it is peak.
> 
> I usually BD up to the day after my spike, unless it drops down again and then we keep going as much as we can.

So go with the monitor, thinking that O is imminent tomorrow and make sure we BD tonight and tomorrow, and maybe the next day or skip that day and then do it once more for good measure? Have any of you recorded a Peak fertility on your monitor or CB OPK (smiley) and then later found out through temps you had O'd previous to getting your peak reading?


----------



## ambertwogood

Oh and OnErth- Also, google the doctors name, and look for the sites that let you leave reviews on them, that's where it really hurts them. Leave a review letting everyone know what they did to you, at least all the info you are comfortable putting out there, so that the next time someone considers using him as an OBGYN they will think twice about it after reading your review. Believe me, people look those review sites up, and they do matter, and the doctor will get a notification that someone left a review as well, so he will know it's out there for everyone to read. Just make sure you keep everything absolute fact, no opinions, bc if he get's mad he could try to sue for slander, so keep it just to the facts. But, me personally, when I'm considering a new doctor, I go look them up on google to see what other patients are saying before I go ahead with an appt. And I've passed on many doctors due to reviews left by people. In fact, that's how I found out that the psychiatrist I was seeing for my PTSD and PPD and ADDD had actually had his license pulled in CA after being convicted (and this is nuts) on an incident that went something like, He and another driver were traveling down the interstate, something happened and road rage ensued (my dr. had the road rage) the vehicles came to a stop when traffic backed up, my doctor proceeded to get out of his vehicle with a gun! AND actually fired shot's at a vehicle that unbeknownst to him at the time had a child in it!!! He plead quilty, was put on probation and the medical board in CA pulled his license. He is now at this very moment still practicing psychiatry in his own office in TN after completing a 'probationary period' and rehab that the TN medical board made him do in order to practice here. Crazy isn't it? And I swear if you saw this guy, you would NEVER in a million yrs think he was capable of something like that. He is this little tiny man, foreigner, I think he's Japanese but I'm not sure, he may be Korean. My jaw literally hit the floor when I read that about him. So, the lesson here is- 1. Always go read reviews on your doctor and anything else you can find and 2. Make sure to leave a review, esp. when you have a bad experience with a doctor, bc you may be saving someone else the stress of whatever could of ensued had they went there not knowing about other patients previous experiences with that doctor.


----------



## kmpreston

I got peak twice - first was Saturday and still had it Monday. Think I ovulated Sunday though


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

with Wylder, i never got peak but still Od on high. Im not sure i have ever had a peak? Id have to go back through and look at my charts. I assume i have. 

I would BD tonight and tomorrow because you could O in the next 24-48hrs.

here is my chart with Wylder. 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/192033.html


----------



## Uni tsi

Wow One, what a jerk that OB was. I'm glad you're reporting him. That is not good care. I think you are right in what you said, that you are better off without him as your doctor if that is how he proceeds with things. It was very disrespectful of you as a person on multiple levels. I am glad that long term the positive outcome will be a chance for you to work with someone who actually respects you.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

temp drop and increase in flow this morning....which is a good thing but an annoying thing. Good i may get real AF, bad since i wasted 1 round FE. 

We will see what happens the rest of the day. :shrug:

ETA: Dime size spot on my pad of old blood so i guess it just increased overnight and then went right back to the way it has been. 

Hurry up Progesterone and rise so this spotting can stop!!


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> with Wylder, i never got peak but still Od on high. Im not sure i have ever had a peak? Id have to go back through and look at my charts. I assume i have.
> 
> I would BD tonight and tomorrow because you could O in the next 24-48hrs.
> 
> here is my chart with Wylder.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/192033.html

Thanks for letting me look at that. That helps qualm my nerves a little bit. Hub's refused to BD last night, but there was NO way he was leaving for work this morning without BDing with me. He has been part of reason I've been so stressed about when I O, bc of all the weeks in the month for him to decide to get mad, start fights with me, and of course withhold sex as a "weapon", it just had to be THIS week. I mean are you fing kidding me? :blush: My FERTILE week, REALLY!!!:growlmad: 

So my temp this morning went down again to 96.4 so I guess I haven't O'd but FF is predicting that today is the day, and so far FF has been pretty dead on when it comes to my cycles, so when hub's get's home we will be BDing again, even if I have to r*pe him. :blush::haha: JUST KIDDING. (Please do not take that joke seriously and think that my SO is in an abusive situation or that I would truly do that, it's a joke, and I'm only clarifying bc I know how quickly things get crazy on these forums, so I wanted to make sure everyone knew it was joke before anyone freaked out, lol.) 

Does anyone else use Softcups? I feel like they can't hurt and that they make kind of like you've had sex twice instead of just once, bc all the swimmers get so long to be able to make it into the cervix and beyond, if that makes sense. Has anyone conceived on a cycle that they used them? I'm so relieved that we BD'd this morning, ladies, you have no clue, how much he has been stressing me out. Up until this morning, I thought for sure this cycle was a bust and that I had been doing ALL of this stuff for nothing, bc he was seriously going to not BD with me at the most crucial time! I was seriously FREAKING out. :blush: I feel like I can breathe again. 

After you ladies do O when you're temping is the temp rise over a few days or does it just suddenly jump up one morning to much higher, or am I not really understanding this whole temping after the O thing? I'm pissed bc I wasted two sticks this morning too. My monitor when I turned it on, defaulted me to a Peak reading, which I think is crap, bc I don't think it should be defaulting to anything. I would much rather it actually read the sticks so I have a better idea as to what my hormone levels are doing. BUT since I didn't know it was going to do that, I had already collected my FMU and SMU. And after collecting the SMU I dipped a stick in each of them and a wondfo and THEN turned on the monitor only for it to flash "peak" and refuse to read a stick!!!! :growlmad::dohh: But my Wondfo is still very +. So I went researching and supposedly directly after you O your LH plummet's so I "think" that the fact that it is still positive mean's I haven't O'd yet? Maybe? But dipping the sticks wasn't a total waste, bc after my research, I found out that estrogen is the first hormone to plummet when O is eminent and then your LH plummets and the since I know how to read the CBMS's my estrogen levels are definitely going down like they should be, so that does give me a little comfort knowing that at least that hormone is working like it should be and so far the LH is too. I'm expecting to see a definite lightening in my LH strips either tomorrow or the next day and hopefully some good progression on my temps rising. 

***Sorry for writing such a long post, Ladies, just tell me if I'm bothering you. I'm a stay at home mom, with a SO that's gone all day long, and I have no "friends" but my TTCing community. I know, I'm pitiful.****


----------



## Aayla

amber: 
1) Not offended by the rape comment and I have been raped. It's weird...hubby and I joke about that all the time. Not something I normally tell people because it's a touchy subject and it isn't a joking manner. But even though I have experienced it I tell him I'm going to do that to him all the time. Or when I am hitting on him strong and he's a bit resistant only because we wants to wait until bed...I will pet his hair and say "shh shh..let it happen." and we laugh hysterically. Maybe just a coping mechanism? I can't handle shows that feature the act, it's why I stopped watching Game of Thrones and sometimes I wish shows would have a trigger warning. It's been 22 years since it happened. Still affects me in some ways. other ways it doesn't. 

2) based on your temps I would say you haven't O'd yet. Estrogen does drop first and some women will see a temp dip before a rise. Some don't. then LH will surge and the next day, usually, will be a temp rise. I have found my temp rises to be significant and very much show me that I ovulated. Except for 1 but that was bad temp taking as I was new. One was as large as 0.9 degrees and one was 0.5 degree.


----------



## kmpreston

I agree, amber I think you will O today or tomorrow.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla anything happening with you? Do you use Opk?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Agree with everyone else amber- looks like you could o today


----------



## Aayla

I do use them. So far negative :( I am testing 3 times a day. so far nothing. I am hoping for a positive tonight but this afternoon's with a 3 hour hold was quite negative. I only have 2 more tests left. 

I have this feeling I won't ovulate and that I am destined for IVF.


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> amber:
> 1) Not offended by the rape comment and I have been raped. It's weird...hubby and I joke about that all the time. Not something I normally tell people because it's a touchy subject and it isn't a joking manner. But even though I have experienced it I tell him I'm going to do that to him all the time. Or when I am hitting on him strong and he's a bit resistant only because we wants to wait until bed...I will pet his hair and say "shh shh..let it happen." and we laugh hysterically. Maybe just a coping mechanism? I can't handle shows that feature the act, it's why I stopped watching Game of Thrones and sometimes I wish shows would have a trigger warning. It's been 22 years since it happened. Still affects me in some ways. other ways it doesn't.
> 
> 2) based on your temps I would say you haven't O'd yet. Estrogen does drop first and some women will see a temp dip before a rise. Some don't. then LH will surge and the next day, usually, will be a temp rise. I have found my temp rises to be significant and very much show me that I ovulated. Except for 1 but that was bad temp taking as I was new. One was as large as 0.9 degrees and one was 0.5 degree.

I'm sorry to hear that happened to you. Unfortunately, I am also a victim of not only rape when just 19yrs old, but also of sexual molestation by my best friends (at the time and we were 13/14 yrs old) way older cousin and engaged to be married btw. They would have us come stay the night with them and at first it was fun bc they let us do things our parents didn't like drink. Then I started waking up in the middle of the night to him on the couch with me, his fiance in the next room. Yeah, talk about F*cked up. But I have managed to move on with my life even though the incident at 19 was at gunpoint, with my boyfriend at the time being held at gun point as well. It was horrifying. AND just as an added bonus it was on my birthday. That part has always bothered me. Why did it have to be THAT day. Of all the days in the yr, why my bday? I guess I just kind of stuffed it all in a little box and put it up and moved on, most of the time I don't even think about it. Hence me making that joke. I hadn't even realized that it could possibly offend someone in that way, bc it didn't even cross my own mind that I myself have been a victim of it and it most certainly is serious. On a less serious note, I do the same thing you were talking about that you do with your hubs, though :rofl: Sometime's I say that, and other time's its, "Stop resisting, this is happening" :blush: So, even being a victim of rape myself, me and SO do make joke's sometimes that insinuate that we are going to rape each other, but i think that is probably pretty normal, as it is a completely different context and with someone that you not only love but trust not to violate you like that. 

But regarding my chart, I'm glad that you dont think that I have O'd yet, as it was really stressing me out thinking that I had. BUT on that same note, I'm ready for this part of the cycle to over, let me go ahead and O today, I'll BD again tonight and maybe tom, and then look forward to testing in 8days lol!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

CBEFM will automatically give you 2 days of Peak. So will the stupid advanced thingy. 

Your temp after O can have a major jump or a slow rise. It just has to rise and stay risen. 

I use a cup like soft cup after we BD. 

---------------
Ok, im tad going overboard but i added 750mg Vit C now and Raspberry Tea (1 cu). I was reading around about this spotting and possible causes...1 study found that with 750mg vit c daily, it rose progesterone by 77%! 

The RRLT stops spotting by toning the uterus? 

I dont know, i just want a freaking baby! :wacko:


----------



## Aayla

last opk of the day and still very negative. I only have one left which I will use tomorrow evening. But I don't think it will be positive. Nothing to do but rely on my temps now and if no spike in the next couple of days then I know I'm not going to ovulate. 

and I'm totally coming to terms with that. I just hate not knowing.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> last opk of the day and still very negative. I only have one left which I will use tomorrow evening. But I don't think it will be positive. Nothing to do but rely on my temps now and if no spike in the next couple of days then I know I'm not going to ovulate.
> 
> and I'm totally coming to terms with that. I just hate not knowing.

can you run to the store and pick some up? Dollar Tree sells them for $1. 

:hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Dollarama now sells them $3 for 5 pack. lol I might be able to go tomorrow at some point but it's 9:10pm now so nothing is open. i work tomorrow until 4:30 ish but I can go after that. But not sure if I want to. I will take my last opk after dinner as that is when I have got my positives before. May just have to wait for my temp rise and keep bding until then. If no temp rise by cd 22 then I am sure I won't be ovulating this cycle.


----------



## kmpreston

I nearly gave up this cycle but then ovulated on day 21/22

Where is Richeesmom?


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> CBEFM will automatically give you 2 days of Peak. So will the stupid advanced thingy.
> 
> Your temp after O can have a major jump or a slow rise. It just has to rise and stay risen.
> 
> I use a cup like soft cup after we BD.
> 
> ---------------
> Ok, im tad going overboard but i added 750mg Vit C now and Raspberry Tea (1 cu). I was reading around about this spotting and possible causes...1 study found that with 750mg vit c daily, it rose progesterone by 77%!
> 
> The RRLT stops spotting by toning the uterus?
> 
> I dont know, i just want a freaking baby! :wacko:




Aayla said:


> Dollarama now sells them $3 for 5 pack. lol I might be able to go tomorrow at some point but it's 9:10pm now so nothing is open. i work tomorrow until 4:30 ish but I can go after that. But not sure if I want to. I will take my last opk after dinner as that is when I have got my positives before. May just have to wait for my temp rise and keep bding until then. If no temp rise by cd 22 then I am sure I won't be ovulating this cycle.

OnErth- I totally get it. I just ordered more vitamins and supplements for me and SO to take and the amount of things that I will be injesting at different times in my cycle is absurd. So, I totally get it and I don't think you are going overboard. I've probably went overboard, so I'm so sure that me not thinking you have is any comfort or accurate :rofl: but hey there is so much of this that is totally out of our control and I look at like if I can do it to "help" then I will do it! I can't even say that I only do things that are "within reason" bc honestly at this point, if a doctor or book told me that standing on your head for 5 mins after BDing, then 5 cartwheels around the back yard naked, and sticking the phone to my belly with the dial tone on would for sure get me pregnant, I'd probably do it! :rofl: I will be taking like 15 things throughout the month total, after my new shipment arrives and that is just the vit/supp.'s not including all the testing strips and monitors I've purchased as well. I have an old model monitor and I bought a touch screen last week too. :cloud9:

Aayla- If it were me, there's no way I could go without doing the OPK's, I would def. be making it to the store in time to get some. But that's just me and I'm a bit of a control freak nut when it comes to my cycle and knowing what's going on, lol ;P


----------



## RichieesMom

Hey girls! 

Well yesterday, very early morning, like 2am early, I got up to pee n when I wiped there was alil blood. Thought well there it is. AF. Buuuut, got up another couple times during that night to pee n nothing. Not even when wiping. All day yesterday, nothing. Not even after bathroom breaks. I don't know what to think. Had major cramps yesterday but nothing came. I'm going to give it another couple days to see if af will end up showing. If not, then I will definitely be testing for sure.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I woke up to NO spotting!! I wasnt sure the tea or C would work that quick but ill gladly take it!!!!!! I think ill still take the teat just for today to be sure though! :happydance::happydance:

Im so sorry Rich. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kmpreston

RichieesMom said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Well yesterday, very early morning, like 2am early, I got up to pee n when I wiped there was alil blood. Thought well there it is. AF. Buuuut, got up another couple times during that night to pee n nothing. Not even when wiping. All day yesterday, nothing. Not even after bathroom breaks. I don't know what to think. Had major cramps yesterday but nothing came. I'm going to give it another couple days to see if af will end up showing. If not, then I will definitely be testing for sure.

Oh I so hope this is it for you xx


----------



## Aayla

Richiees: I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully it is nothing and you get your bfp. 

Onerth: yay for no spotting!! 

AFM: no temp rise this morning. I'm about done with this. Even if I do ovulate I'm tempted to just move on to the next step. We didn't get to BD last night as hubby was exhausted due to a crappy turn around in his schedule. I'm so tired of having to time sex and then freaking out if we miss a day.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Richiees: I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully it is nothing and you get your bfp.
> 
> Onerth: yay for no spotting!!
> 
> AFM: no temp rise this morning. I'm about done with this. Even if I do ovulate I'm tempted to just move on to the next step. We didn't get to BD last night as hubby was exhausted due to a crappy turn around in his schedule. I'm so tired of having to time sex and then freaking out if we miss a day.

This is very much my feeling on the matter. Where has your chart gone?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> AFM: no temp rise this morning. I'm about done with this. Even if I do ovulate I'm tempted to just move on to the next step. We didn't get to BD last night as hubby was exhausted due to a crappy turn around in his schedule. I'm so tired of having to time sex and then freaking out if we miss a day.

I feel that way too. " We have to BD on day 123" " oh my god, we missed a day, do we still have a chance?" and then you obsess over it. Its a nasty cycle that i wish none of has had to go through. This is NOT the way its supposed to be!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Richiees- man I'm dying to see some tests!!! You're so late now. You're killing me lol 
I hope your personal life with SO is going well. You're in my thoughts a lot lately. 


Onearth- I know you've had major trouble with your gyno but I would try to find a new one if you can. People swear by it but taking supplements without a doctors consent or knowledge as to why you're spotting worries me.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Richiees- man I'm dying to see some tests!!! You're so late now. You're killing me lol
> I hope your personal life with SO is going well. You're in my thoughts a lot lately.
> 
> 
> Onearth- I know you've had major trouble with your gyno but I would try to find a new one if you can. People swear by it but taking supplements without a doctors consent or knowledge as to why you're spotting worries me.

I agree with you Mrs G

I took soy ISO for 4 months without asking gp and it didn't work but did give me some odd side effects. Totally not worth it. None of the other things I tried worked either

To contradict myself though I'm currently taking baby aspirin as per the advice I saw in a newspaper! :haha: I did at least read up on it after


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Onearth- I know you've had major trouble with your gyno but I would try to find a new one if you can. People swear by it but taking supplements without a doctors consent or knowledge as to why you're spotting worries me.

Im either spotting because of hormones (which have never been checked, ever) or because of the cyst. Maybe a combo. It could also be a weird spotty cycle since i went 9mo with no AF and this is just my body trying to shed that lining. 

On the flip side theres not much they could really do since i wont have the cyst removed or take BCP. 

I will look for a new OB but we are about to switch insurance so if i wait a few weeks, i would have to find a different one that takes the new insurance anyway.


----------



## kmpreston

OnErth&InHvn said:


> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Onearth- I know you've had major trouble with your gyno but I would try to find a new one if you can. People swear by it but taking supplements without a doctors consent or knowledge as to why you're spotting worries me.
> 
> Im either spotting because of hormones (which have never been checked, ever) or because of the cyst. Maybe a combo. It could also be a weird spotty cycle since i went 9mo with no AF and this is just my body trying to shed that lining.
> 
> On the flip side theres no much they could really do since i wont have the cyst removed or take BCP.
> 
> 
> I will look for a new OB but we are about to switch insurance so if i wait a few weeks, i would have to find a different one that takes the new insurance anyway.Click to expand...

Is the cyst not so big that it would obstruct a baby growing properly during pregnancy? Or have they said otherwise?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Onearth- I know you've had major trouble with your gyno but I would try to find a new one if you can. People swear by it but taking supplements without a doctors consent or knowledge as to why you're spotting worries me.
> 
> Im either spotting because of hormones (which have never been checked, ever) or because of the cyst. Maybe a combo. It could also be a weird spotty cycle since i went 9mo with no AF and this is just my body trying to shed that lining.
> 
> On the flip side theres no much they could really do since i wont have the cyst removed or take BCP.
> 
> 
> I will look for a new OB but we are about to switch insurance so if i wait a few weeks, i would have to find a different one that takes the new insurance anyway.Click to expand...
> 
> Is the cyst not so big that it would obstruct a baby growing properly during pregnancy? Or have they said otherwise?Click to expand...

It is growing up and down rather than across/round so that works in my favor for a baby growing. I have been pregnant 2x with it and given birth 1x with it.


----------



## kmpreston

I realise that from having read your journal but has it not grown a lot since your last pregnancy and been confirmed to be cancerous since then too?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> I realise that from having read your journal but has it not grown a lot since your last pregnancy and been confirmed to be cancerous since then too?

It has grown but its still up and down. I have talked to the OB and even a Midwife and i would get extra u/s but i would be fine. 

Im lucky its just contained to my ovary and is growing up and down, otherwise it would cause more complications.


----------



## kmpreston

Fair enough


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's good it's growing up and down then! 

Honestly I'm no doctor at all! Or nurse or anything else of importance but it almost sounds like you're not ovulating. I only say that because when I wasn't my doctor gave me a run down of side effects caused by anovulatory cycles. Once you get a new gyno I would ask them about it.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

mrs.green2015 said:


> That's good it's growing up and down then!
> 
> Honestly I'm no doctor at all! Or nurse or anything else of importance but it almost sounds like you're not ovulating. I only say that because when I wasn't my doctor gave me a run down of side effects caused by anovulatory cycles. Once you get a new gyno I would ask them about it.

I am not ovulating, i do know that based off past charting. 

Oh to go back to 28d cycles...lol


----------



## Aayla

No idea where my chart went. It's still in my signature in profile. hmm


----------



## Aayla

ooh there it is


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> ooh there it is

So strange! Didn't you have an avatar/pic before too or am I mistaken?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Spotting after BM mixed with CM. I made a note on my chart and wont mark it as spotting unless it continues because other than that today the TP and pad has been bone dry. 

:blush: sorry TMI i guess. 

OH and i did add some sugar and ice to the RRL tea and it helped the taste.


----------



## Aayla

I thought I did but maybe I deleted it and never replaced it. hmmm.


----------



## kmpreston

I hated red raspberry leaf tea. Just one of the many home remedies I wouldn't do again or recommended :coffee:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

spotting is still gone. :happydance:


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> Richiees: I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully it is nothing and you get your bfp.
> 
> Onerth: yay for no spotting!!
> 
> AFM: no temp rise this morning. I'm about done with this. Even if I do ovulate I'm tempted to just move on to the next step. We didn't get to BD last night as hubby was exhausted due to a crappy turn around in his schedule. I'm so tired of having to time sex and then freaking out if we miss a day.

Richiees- Yes, I'm hoping that it is nothing as well, and that your BFP is right around the corner. Is it too late for implantation?

Onerth- Glad to here that the spotting stopped for you.


Aayla- I hear ya. It just gets so stressful. I feel the exact same way. I almost feel like knowing all this information about my cycle makes it worse in a way (not that I would stop charting) but it makes me feel like I have a "deadline" and I get super stressed if things aren't working out in real life and BDing isn't happening when I know it needs to be to even have a running chance at conceiving. And I don't think that SO even begins to understand. One, I'm almost 30, and I already have fertility issue's so I'm freaking out about turning 30 bc I feel like it's a death sentence. We just can't afford fertility treatments and I know my fertility will be declining after I reach 30 (not that I am trying to make anyone feel bad if they are over 30, this is just me talking about my personal situation) One, I don't think hubby really get's the whole "biological clock is ticking" thing- I mean men (healthy with little to no fertility issue's) can father a child well into their 70's and beyond! Plus, they are ALWAYS fertile each month, it's not like a woman where we have this small window that conception can occur. I just don't think he get's how important it is to have sex when we need to, it's like he thinks "oh well, we didn't do last night, we'll just do it tom" and I'm freaking out thinking "OMG if my temp rises in the morning I'm going to kill you! We could of just missed the window!!!" 

AFM- My Temp did a pretty big jump this morning, so I"m thinking that I O'd yesterday. Plus, I had a lower back ache for the past two days that is gone now, and so is the cramping and breast tenderness. So I'm thinking that I am officially in the TWW. I know I'll have to wait to see if my temps stay up, but looking at everything else I've been tracking, it looks like the big O has happened. SO glad that I got that last BD in yesterday or I would totally be freaking out. I was watching something on YouTube last night about charting, though, and it was saying that pre O temps in the 96's are not good, that that is too low. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> spotting is still gone. :happydance:

Yay! For that ;) Would the RedRaspberrLeaf Supplements not do the same thing without having to put your self through drinking all that since it's not that great?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> I was watching something on YouTube last night about charting, though, and it was saying that pre O temps in the 96's are not good, that that is too low. Has anyone else heard this?

No, its not true. There are no ideal/perfect temps. Its YOUR body temp that matters and the pattern YOU have. I wouldnt rely on a youtube video for anything, let alone TTC. 

FertilityFriend has a charting course and get the book taking Charge Of Your Fertility. 



ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> spotting is still gone. :happydance:
> 
> Yay! For that ;) Would the RedRaspberrLeaf Supplements not do the same thing without having to put your self through drinking all that since it's not that great?Click to expand...

I think if i didnt do the tea id still be spotting. I added ice and sugar today so it was much better.

oh and Amber- if you discard CD7's temp, then after 2 more days youll get crosshairs. Otherwise that super high temp could mess up FF giving them to you.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> I was watching something on YouTube last night about charting, though, and it was saying that pre O temps in the 96's are not good, that that is too low. Has anyone else heard this?
> 
> No, its not true. There are no ideal/perfect temps. Its YOUR body temp that matters and the pattern YOU have. I wouldnt rely on a youtube video for anything, let alone TTC.
> 
> FertilityFriend has a charting course and get the book taking Charge Of Your Fertility.
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> spotting is still gone. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! For that ;) Would the RedRaspberrLeaf Supplements not do the same thing without having to put your self through drinking all that since it's not that great?Click to expand...
> 
> I think if i didnt do the tea id still be spotting. I added ice and sugar today so it was much better.
> 
> oh and Amber- if you discard CD7's temp, then after 2 more days youll get crosshairs. Otherwise that super high temp could mess up FF giving them to you.Click to expand...

It was CD9 but I went ahead and discarded it, just in case. thanks for the advice though. That's what I figured about the temps, but it was a fertility accupuncturist that was saying that temps that low could be indicative of thyroid problems, and they do run in my family, and I just had wonky blood work come back on my thyroid panel, so it was a little too right for comfort, I guess.


----------



## Aayla

I have never heard that about temps. Thyroid issues can definitely impact fertility. Even a slight bit off can cause a miscarriage. So definitely get your thyroid under control.


----------



## ambertwogood

Has anyone ever got more than 2 Peak fertility readings on the monitor or an OPK? I didn't get the stick into the monitor in time (which, I don't know if it would of asked for one or not, bc it already gave me two Peaks, one by a software default though) But looking at my stick from today, it looks just like the one from the day it first gave me a Peak, so I'm curious to know if it would have said Peak again, or if the software won't let it do that?


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> I have never heard that about temps. Thyroid issues can definitely impact fertility. Even a slight bit off can cause a miscarriage. So definitely get your thyroid under control.

yeah, now that I'm looking into it further, there is actually may be something to it. Several Fertility Acupuncturist that do video's on Youtube about charting say the same thing. That follicular temps in the 96's normally are indicative of hypothyroidism and that follicular(not sure I'm spelling that right) temps in the 98's are indicative of hyperthyroidism. It's pretty interesting. They show several different charts and what they can mean, and not just about your thyroid, they show charts that show all kinds of problems, even one's that you probably have an auto immune disorder. These are a couple of the video's I watched. It's interesting to say the least. Both of these doctors have several video's on temping, but the Marc Skylar guy has a lot more on Youtube then the other guy. He even shows charts that show that women is under a lot of stress. It's really kind of cool how much just BBTing can tell you about your body and over all health!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcb1LJqNja0 

and this one 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0xKGsMMNgk


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> Has anyone ever got more than 2 Peak fertility readings on the monitor or an OPK? I didn't get the stick into the monitor in time (which, I don't know if it would of asked for one or not, bc it already gave me two Peaks, one by a software default though) But looking at my stick from today, it looks just like the one from the day it first gave me a Peak, so I'm curious to know if it would have said Peak again, or if the software won't let it do that?

The Clearblue Digital Ovulation Test - 20 Test Pack is very easy to use as the consumer starts testing on day six (or day 12 if a typical cycle is longer than 40 days) and* keeps testing each day until her LH surge is detected*.
From CBEFm site.


Do I keep testing after I receive a Peak result? How long is the Peak result supposed to remain on the display?
*It is not possible to continue testing once Peak Fertility is displayed. Peak Fertility symbol will show on the day it is first detected and the day after. Therefore it will remain on the display for 48 hours after it is first detected and indicates that you are at your most fertile. You cannot perform another test while there is a result on the display. After Peak Fertility is displayed you must stop testing for this cycle. You can save any remaining test sticks for use in a future cycle if required but you must use the same Holder for a cycle of testing (do not change Holders part way through a cycle of use).*

also from their site. 

-----------
so no, you cant get more than 2 peak days.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

:cry::cry: DHs ED problem is back so i guess the Maca isnt helping. Then we finally BD and when hes done i have bleeding (light-medium flow). Im hoping it goes away and its just from BD but at this point i doubt it. 

dang nabbit. :brat:


----------



## Aayla

Sorry to hear that Onerth.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever got more than 2 Peak fertility readings on the monitor or an OPK? I didn't get the stick into the monitor in time (which, I don't know if it would of asked for one or not, bc it already gave me two Peaks, one by a software default though) But looking at my stick from today, it looks just like the one from the day it first gave me a Peak, so I'm curious to know if it would have said Peak again, or if the software won't let it do that?
> 
> The Clearblue Digital Ovulation Test - 20 Test Pack is very easy to use as the consumer starts testing on day six (or day 12 if a typical cycle is longer than 40 days) and* keeps testing each day until her LH surge is detected*.
> From CBEFm site.
> 
> 
> Do I keep testing after I receive a Peak result? How long is the Peak result supposed to remain on the display?
> *It is not possible to continue testing once Peak Fertility is displayed. Peak Fertility symbol will show on the day it is first detected and the day after. Therefore it will remain on the display for 48 hours after it is first detected and indicates that you are at your most fertile. You cannot perform another test while there is a result on the display. After Peak Fertility is displayed you must stop testing for this cycle. You can save any remaining test sticks for use in a future cycle if required but you must use the same Holder for a cycle of testing (do not change Holders part way through a cycle of use).*
> 
> also from their site.
> 
> -----------
> so no, you cant get more than 2 peak days.Click to expand...




OnErth&InHvn said:


> :cry::cry: DHs ED problem is back so i guess the Maca isnt helping. Then we finally BD and when hes done i have bleeding (light-medium flow). Im hoping it goes away and its just from BD but at this point i doubt it.
> 
> dang nabbit. :brat:

Probably should of read through everything before I started using it, huh? :dohh: Oh well, I would of still used the test's, as I'm hoping to see a progression on them, so I had planned on using one each day anyways. I want to see for myself what they look like through an entire cycle. Either way if it all ends in a BFP or a BFP I'd like to have them for comparison later on, esp if I end a BFN. But I have a good feeling about this cycle for some reason. So hopefully, I'm right and things are all coming together down there, and a BFP is right around the corner. :kiss: 

That totally sucks about the hub's. Sorry you're having to deal with issue's coming from both sides. Is his ED physical or psychological? It makes a difference in treatment. I have been dealing with an angry Hub's during my fertile week so I feel ya on the :brat:


----------



## ambertwogood

Do you still have to turn it on everyday until you get a BFP or your cycle? Or is the monitor done for, for now?


----------



## kmpreston

OnErth&InHvn said:


> :cry::cry: DHs ED problem is back so i guess the Maca isnt helping. Then we finally BD and when hes done i have bleeding (light-medium flow). Im hoping it goes away and its just from BD but at this point i doubt it.
> 
> dang nabbit. :brat:

That sounds like your cervix is irritated - I used to get bleeding after BD when I had a problem with my cervix


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry: DHs ED problem is back so i guess the Maca isnt helping. Then we finally BD and when hes done i have bleeding (light-medium flow). Im hoping it goes away and its just from BD but at this point i doubt it.
> 
> dang nabbit. :brat:
> 
> That sounds like your cervix is irritated - I used to get bleeding after BD when I had a problem with my cervixClick to expand...

What can I do to help it?
----------
We finished before midnight and it's 230, I'm back to spotting when wiping. I drank another cup of RRLT thinking that may help.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry: DHs ED problem is back so i guess the Maca isnt helping. Then we finally BD and when hes done i have bleeding (light-medium flow). Im hoping it goes away and its just from BD but at this point i doubt it.
> 
> dang nabbit. :brat:
> 
> That sounds like your cervix is irritated - I used to get bleeding after BD when I had a problem with my cervixClick to expand...
> 
> What can I do to help it?
> ----------
> We finished before midnight and it's 230, I'm back to spotting when wiping. I drank another cup of RRLT thinking that may help.Click to expand...

You could try something natural for inflammation. I can't think right off hand now what all is out there for anti-inflammatory's but I will look it up for you.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Overnight, I have maybe pen cap size spot but I'm not sure if that's from dribbling or actual spotting. I'll wait it out.


----------



## Aayla

No temp spike :cry:

cm has also dried up. Looks like it is IVF for me. I will temp throughout the weekend to be sure. But I don't think it's going to happen. I'm thinking I'm going to call the doc today and let them know so I can book in time to see him if needed. I don't know what the next step is while I lose the weight and save up the money.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry aayla! But I just know it'll happen for you soon!


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> No temp spike :cry:
> 
> cm has also dried up. Looks like it is IVF for me. I will temp throughout the weekend to be sure. But I don't think it's going to happen. I'm thinking I'm going to call the doc today and let them know so I can book in time to see him if needed. I don't know what the next step is while I lose the weight and save up the money.

It's looking like IVF for me too. Tested today and BFN. AF feels imminent too. Last round of clomid will start on CD2 and then I see my specialist on 8th July. Hopefully refer me for IVF and then it could be as soon as September (more likely October) when I start IVF. 

Part of me feels like it shouldn't have come to this as I ovulate, DH has normal sperm and we have conceived twice. But, clearly something else needs doing


----------



## Aayla

Our IVF won't start until September 2017 unfortunately. Nothing is covered here. If we are lucky fertility meds will be covered on hubby's extended medical but he doesn't get that for 3 months and so I have no idea. We need to save $10,000 for the one cycle. I've done the budget and if we are scrooges we should be able to save it in less than a year but we won't be able to start saving until at least August. 

I have my brother's wedding to go to and I didn't want my mom buying the air fare until I knew what was going on with this cycle but a great deal came up and she went ahead and booked it. I knew that if I didn't ovulate I wasn't going to go. It's going to be at least $2500 for the whole trip, including pass ports, new clothes etc. That's 1/4 of the cost of IVF!!! I'm so pissed about so many things.


----------



## kmpreston

I'm so lucky that the NHS fun IVF for childless couples after two years. I could manage to save for it if I had to in about 8 months but hopefully it won't come to that


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

We have no fertility coverage either. The one time we went to an RE, just the visit alone was over $300. Its crazy expensive!


----------



## kmpreston

Yeh that sucks too. The only perk of having to pay is reduced waiting time: we can do that in the Uk but there's no way I would 

Do any of you ladies chart cervix position?
Mines super high and feels closed which I'm sure isn't normal just before AF but I rarely bother to check


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> Yeh that sucks too. The only perk of having to pay is reduced waiting time: we can do that in the Uk but there's no way I would
> 
> Do any of you ladies chart cervix position?
> Mines super high and feels closed which I'm sure isn't normal just before AF but I rarely bother to check

Ive have always been terrible about charting CM and CP. I know about both but i just cant seem to get into the habit of doing them. 

------
Spotting is just slighty tinged cm/swimmers falling to their deaths. :thumbup: Ive been laying around all day trying to just relax and i just told DH we are doing pelvic rest!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Km- hope your appointment in a few weeks goes well and you get to move in the right direction. 

Onearth- I hope this doesn't come off rude in any way. But I'm very confused. If you know you're not ovulating why are you trying so hard to stop the spotting? Especially with supplements. I wouldn't be concerned about it at all since the actual issue is non-ovulation, which only a doctor can help. I know you're in the waiting game until you switch which totally sucks. But honestly, most likely you won't spot once you start ovulating. But until then, it seems like a lt of unnecessary stress.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Km- hope your appointment in a few weeks goes well and you get to move in the right direction.
> 
> Onearth- I hope this doesn't come off rude in any way. But I'm very confused. If you know you're not ovulating why are you trying so hard to stop the spotting? Especially with supplements. I wouldn't be concerned about it at all since the actual issue is non-ovulation, which only a doctor can help. I know you're in the waiting game until you switch which totally sucks. But honestly, most likely you won't spot once you start ovulating. But until then, it seems like a lt of unnecessary stress.

Thats why i did Femara this time...to ovulate but i had this spotting that wouldnt go away. 

The idea was to take the femara to induce ovulation since i had non ovulated and was spotting, then go from there.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oneaeth- oh that makes so much more sense. I didn't realize you were taking femara. I knew I must be missing something! Lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

2 things:
1) Im going to start my CBEFM and Answer OPKs tomorrow. I havent used the OPk strips in forever, do you read the results at 10min like a HPT? 
2) I have noticed the last few times i have drank RRLT, that my gallbladder hurts ( i do have gallstones)! OUCH. Anyone know if it could be connected?


----------



## ambertwogood

https://www.storkotc.com/ Have any of you heard of this? Apparently they have pretty good success rates.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> https://www.storkotc.com/ Have any of you heard of this? Apparently they have pretty good success rates.

It's no different than a soft cup.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I bought a box of FR opk, it came with 1 hpt too. ( the old kind, not the silly curved ones). Now I can test 3×. #TTC OBSESSED.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I bought a box of FR opk, it came with 1 hpt too. ( the old kind, not the silly curved ones). Now I can test 3×. #TTC OBSESSED.

There's a video on Youtube, where someone put the "content" of a softcup that was taken out after 5 hours under a microscope, just to see if it actually did any good and if there were still live swimmer's in it that were good sperm, and there were. It's pretty interesting to look at. I'll go look it up and post the video. 

LOL- You think you're obsessed with TTC- Take a look at the pic of my "TTCing" stash after I went a little nuts a couple weeks ago. Still waiting on a couple packages, too! Good thing hubs doesn't know how much I really spent. Ebay, just sucks me right in, lol. And it doesn't have my touch screen CBFM in the photo's or any of the vitamin's and supplements I have purchased recently either.
 



Attached Files:







fertility stash 011 (640x480).jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ambertwogood

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce4Yxgwbvqc This is the video of the sperm left in the cup after 5hrs. Still good swimmers in there, that could potentially get you pregnant :)


----------



## Aayla

temp spike today. Not sure if I was just warm from the room or if it is a legitimate spike. when I put 2 more days of high temps into FF it gives me dotted cross hairs on yesterday. So now I just wait and see what they do. If I get my cross hairs I will go for a progesterone test on cd 27.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> temp spike today. Not sure if I was just warm from the room or if it is a legitimate spike. when I put 2 more days of high temps into FF it gives me dotted cross hairs on yesterday. So now I just wait and see what they do. If I get my cross hairs I will go for a progesterone test on cd 27.

This looks good! Fingers crossed for you! Get BD done today!

Richieesmom did you test?????


----------



## Aayla

I will just in case because I didn't get it in yesterday. But if I do find out the letrozole worked I'm still reluctant to continue on. I'm just so tired. I do have one refill left and may do that but I honestly feel we are done with this path.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> I will just in case because I didn't get it in yesterday. But if I do find out the letrozole worked I'm still reluctant to continue on. I'm just so tired. I do have one refill left and may do that but I honestly feel we are done with this path.

That's exactly how I feel - last clomid next month and then move on to another route


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

aayla- im glad you got some sort of spike! FX its something!

Low on CBEFM/BFN on OPK, which is fine, i didnt expect them to be + yet. NO spotting today either! :happydance:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla & Km- you guys have been on the same path for awhile now. I'm suprised your docs haven't tried something new yet. Mine said after 3 months he would switch if not pregnant.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.green2015 said:


> Aayla & Km- you guys have been on the same path for awhile now. I'm suprised your docs haven't tried something new yet. Mine said after 3 months he would switch if not pregnant.

My doc is useless but I'm hoping 10 months on clomid is enough to prove to him that we need to try something new. He kept me on it cause it worked in the first 3 cycles. Not seen him since the 4th cycle, next one will be the 9th cycle so it's been a while lol


----------



## Aayla

They didn't switch because I got pregnant before so there was no need to do IUI when it technically already worked. 

We shall see what the next couple of temps show. 

If my temps stay high FF puts my cross hairs at yesterday cd 20 but what do you guys think? It is a spike today for sure but could it also be cd 18 even though negative opk's happened?


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> They didn't switch because I got pregnant before so there was no need to do IUI when it technically already worked.
> 
> We shall see what the next couple of temps show.
> 
> If my temps stay high FF puts my cross hairs at yesterday cd 20 but what do you guys think? It is a spike today for sure but could it also be cd 18 even though negative opk's happened?

How negative were they? Like close or complete negative?

I would say day 18/19


----------



## Aayla

completely negative. I always have a second line unless pee is too diluted. cd 19 second line came up way faster than any other. still quite negative but it did come up faster.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> completely negative. I always have a second line unless pee is too diluted. cd 19 second line came up way faster than any other. still quite negative but it did come up faster.

It would have to have been a super quick surge to have missed it but then based on my surges being up and down this month anything could happen or you could be just about to O


----------



## Aayla

Nothing to do but see where my temps take me. 

Doc office didn't call me back and it is a Friday. Sometimes the nurses call on the weekend but no biggie. I may have jumped the gun a bit. :blush: :haha: as usual.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Nothing to do but see where my temps take me.
> 
> Doc office didn't call me back and it is a Friday. Sometimes the nurses call on the weekend but no biggie. I may have jumped the gun a bit. :blush: :haha: as usual.

What did you ring them about again? I forget


----------



## Aayla

To tell them I didn't ovulate and I wanted to know what the short term next step is. 

But today I feel like I am having hot flashes and my boobs are tingly. <throws hands in air> I just don't know any more.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I have a feeling my FR OPK will get :bfp: before CBEFM or the Answer OPK. :thumbup:


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> To tell them I didn't ovulate and I wanted to know what the short term next step is.
> 
> But today I feel like I am having hot flashes and my boobs are tingly. <throws hands in air> I just don't know any more.

Ah yes I recall now

I'm currently suffering with awful period cramps but no period :shrug:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Low on CBEFM. This part is dragging but the prize at the end is so worth it!


----------



## Aayla

KM: oh that sucks about the cramps. I hate having cramps and nothing to show for it. I'm always like "what the hell are you doing down there?" :haha: 

Onerth: the wait to O is the longest wait ever. for me it's a 3 week wait so it just drags and drags. 

speaking of O: Soooo...I had another temp spike this morning. Since I stopped using opk's because I ran out it is possible I would have got a positive on cd 20. 

i won't know for sure until I get my progesterone test done next Thursday but when I put in a high temp for tomorrow FF gives me my cross hairs on cd 20.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> KM: oh that sucks about the cramps. I hate having cramps and nothing to show for it. I'm always like "what the hell are you doing down there?" :haha:
> 
> Onerth: the wait to O is the longest wait ever. for me it's a 3 week wait so it just drags and drags.
> 
> speaking of O: Soooo...I had another temp spike this morning. Since I stopped using opk's because I ran out it is possible I would have got a positive on cd 20.
> 
> i won't know for sure until I get my progesterone test done next Thursday but when I put in a high temp for tomorrow FF gives me my cross hairs on cd 20.

Looking pretty good for you having ovulated!
How much does the Leterozole cost you per month?


----------



## Aayla

$55! So cheap. I have one more refill left.

fx this is our month. Not sure about timing though since O was so elusive. I think if I don't get a bfp this month I will try again next month but not use opk's. My O date seems to be shifting. Maybe it has taken this long to become a normal 35 day cycle.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> $55! So cheap. I have one more refill left.
> 
> fx this is our month. Not sure about timing though since O was so elusive. I think if I don't get a bfp this month I will try again next month but not use opk's. My O date seems to be shifting. Maybe it has taken this long to become a normal 35 day cycle.

I would definitely keep it up if it is that cheap! I'm sure your timing isn't too far off, time will tell. Make sure you :sex: tonight 

Afm the cramps still haven't turned into anything. Tested this morning BFN. Just want this cycle to be over if it's over


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

aayla- your timing is good either way! 

My FE cost me $54.05.


----------



## Aayla

When I put the test temp in for tomorrow FF says my chances are good. We did it the day before O so i am hoping that should be good. and we did it at night time so not too far off. and we did it the day after O. 

Unfortunately no BD will be had tonight. Hubby is sleeping as he works graveyard tonight and I am going to house sit for my parents. 

What will be will be.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> When I put the test temp in for tomorrow FF says my chances are good. We did it the day before O so i am hoping that should be good. and we did it at night time so not too far off. and we did it the day after O.
> 
> Unfortunately no BD will be had tonight. Hubby is sleeping as he works graveyard tonight and I am going to house sit for my parents.
> 
> What will be will be.

Ye that's a good philosophy, I need to live by that!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> When I put the test temp in for tomorrow FF says my chances are good. We did it the day before O so i am hoping that should be good. and we did it at night time so not too far off. and we did it the day after O.
> 
> Unfortunately no BD will be had tonight. Hubby is sleeping as he works graveyard tonight and I am going to house sit for my parents.
> 
> What will be will be.

You still have a good chance! Chin up! We will be right here for you either way! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> temp spike today. Not sure if I was just warm from the room or if it is a legitimate spike. when I put 2 more days of high temps into FF it gives me dotted cross hairs on yesterday. So now I just wait and see what they do. If I get my cross hairs I will go for a progesterone test on cd 27.




OnErth&InHvn said:


> I have a feeling my FR OPK will get :bfp: before CBEFM or the Answer OPK. :thumbup:

I don't know what the sensitivities of the first response OPK's are, but I never could use them, there threshold was way too high to pick up on my peak, what I have found works best for me bc when I do surge it isn't in the 30's or 40's like those test are set to detect were Wondfo's and the CB monitor (which I was surprised that the monitor gave me a peak, but it is tracking two hormones instead of just one, so that could be why) I had read an article lately about some research that was done on the OTC (in retail stores) OPK's and such and they all failed miserably. It was quite shocking. Let me go find the article.


----------



## ambertwogood

This was the article where they did laboratory testing on the OPK's and PT's so they knew the exact amount of LH and HCG in each sample. https://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-best-pregnancy-tests/

The results are shocking and it is very sad that companies are allowed to be so misleading on their packaging and advertising with no accountability when their claims are wrong. Just like the new First Response Rapid Result test- It say's clearly on the box, that it tracks TWO pregnancy hormones- So when I called them, bc I'm only aware of one pregnancy hormone, to inquire about what this "second pregnancy hormone" was, they could not give me an answer and actually said "IT ONLY TRACKS HCG" WTF? :brat: Then why would you intentionally be misleading on your packaging? Well actually not even misleading, it's just an out right LIE!!!


----------



## Aayla

Ooh amber..look at that chart!! Looking good. 

There doesn't seem to be any regulation at all. The new frer with the curve handle are apparently crap. They haven't come here yet thankfully. One lady got a positive with water! 

It doesn't surprise me about opk's. If your hcg is high enough you can get a positive on one. I did. Thought I ovulated on my own after a mc but it tuned out that I still had enough hcg in my system.


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> KM: oh that sucks about the cramps. I hate having cramps and nothing to show for it. I'm always like "what the hell are you doing down there?" :haha:
> 
> Onerth: the wait to O is the longest wait ever. for me it's a 3 week wait so it just drags and drags.
> 
> speaking of O: Soooo...I had another temp spike this morning. Since I stopped using opk's because I ran out it is possible I would have got a positive on cd 20.
> 
> i won't know for sure until I get my progesterone test done next Thursday but when I put in a high temp for tomorrow FF gives me my cross hairs on cd 20.




kmpreston said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> $55! So cheap. I have one more refill left.
> 
> fx this is our month. Not sure about timing though since O was so elusive. I think if I don't get a bfp this month I will try again next month but not use opk's. My O date seems to be shifting. Maybe it has taken this long to become a normal 35 day cycle.
> 
> I would definitely keep it up if it is that cheap! I'm sure your timing isn't too far off, time will tell. Make sure you :sex: tonight
> 
> Afm the cramps still haven't turned into anything. Tested this morning BFN. Just want this cycle to be over if it's overClick to expand...




Aayla said:


> When I put the test temp in for tomorrow FF says my chances are good. We did it the day before O so i am hoping that should be good. and we did it at night time so not too far off. and we did it the day after O.
> 
> Unfortunately no BD will be had tonight. Hubby is sleeping as he works graveyard tonight and I am going to house sit for my parents.
> 
> What will be will be.

Aayla- I think that the spikes in your temp's are looking good, you really may have O'd and your BD timing is great. I know a lot of doctors and research show that BD the day before O day results in conception, so keep your chin up, you may actually have caught a little bean this month! And make sure that they do the timing right on your progesterone test, bc most dr.s schedule it as if you O'd on CD14 and since your O probably didn't happen until the 20th, they need to count out from that date, not the 14th or it won't come back right. Just in case you didn't already know, if you did the just disregard that last bit. LOL. 

Aayla and OnErth- YES- OMG the wait to O is agonizing, esp not knowing whether or not it is actually going to happen. I don't know which what is worse though. Waiting to O or waiting to test, lol. The are both equally grueling for me :haha:

As for the Cramping- when I actually was pregnant with my LO I had horrible cramping like I was going to start at any moment, but AF never came, and I was indeed pregnant, so I wouldn't count yourself out just because of the cramping. I was told by my OB that cramping in the TWW is normal and it is a result of everything down there being inflamed and moving around to accommodate for a pregnancy. 

Kmpreston- Keeping everything crossed for you and you are in my prayers. Hoping that this is your month as well. I did send you PM if you haven't gotten the notice yet, though.


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> Ooh amber..look at that chart!! Looking good.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any regulation at all. The new frer with the curve handle are apparently crap. They haven't come here yet thankfully. One lady got a positive with water!
> 
> It doesn't surprise me about opk's. If your hcg is high enough you can get a positive on one. I did. Thought I ovulated on my own after a mc but it tuned out that I still had enough hcg in my system.

YES!- It's absolute CRAP that companies are allowed to just outright LIE with no accountability at all. It infuriates me. But it just goes to show you, don't listen to what is on the package, go do your own research before deciding on a new purchase. Bc the info is out there if you look for it! Google and YouTube are Fabulous for conducting research lol I may use them a little too much though haha :blush:

Yes, I'm a little excited about my chart. When can you see an implantation dip and how exactly does that work? Like what are the "rules" for it to be a implantation dip and not just a dip in progesterone?


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> Ooh amber..look at that chart!! Looking good.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any regulation at all. The new frer with the curve handle are apparently crap. They haven't come here yet thankfully. One lady got a positive with water!
> 
> It doesn't surprise me about opk's. If your hcg is high enough you can get a positive on one. I did. Thought I ovulated on my own after a mc but it tuned out that I still had enough hcg in my system.

And, yes, I agree with you on the new style of the FRER's. They "claim" that didnt change anything about how the actual test's works, but I find that hard to believe. The say they only changed the style of the test, but all the chemicals and antibodies are the same. I think that is a lie. I have never seen so many complaints about FRER's in my life on these boards. I've seen complaints about outright false positives, pink evaps, you name it, it's happened to someone on here. Which is shocking, bc in all the years I've been coming to this community, FRER was ALWAYS "the go to test" when in doubt. That has changed now. They can't even be trusted. So I find it hard to believe their claims that nothing else changed about the tests. I think that they have had a change in upper management/ceo's whatever, and they are trying to cut their bottom dollar and have skimped in more than a few area's and that a lot of things about their tests have changed. If it wasn't true, then why all the sudden, when these new curved tests hit the market are there SO MANY complaints about them not working properly. They aren't even as sensitive anymore either. I've seen posts in the PT forum where a new curved one was stark neg, and an old flat one was dipped in the same urine sample and it came up with a line visible enough to not even be a squinter! So how on earth are they still the same tests?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> Yes, I'm a little excited about my chart. When can you see an implantation dip and how exactly does that work? Like what are the "rules" for it to be a implantation dip and not just a dip in progesterone?

Not everyone has an implant dip. There are no rules. 

With DD2: O CD19, implant maybe around 3dpo, i didnt temp but that would have been the only dip day. I didnt have any implant spotting with her.
With Angel DS: O CD19, implant 2dpo (i didnt dip but i had spotting)

and my other children i didnt chart so i dont know if i had a dip or spotting.


----------



## Aayla

ambertwogood said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> Ooh amber..look at that chart!! Looking good.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any regulation at all. The new frer with the curve handle are apparently crap. They haven't come here yet thankfully. One lady got a positive with water!
> 
> It doesn't surprise me about opk's. If your hcg is high enough you can get a positive on one. I did. Thought I ovulated on my own after a mc but it tuned out that I still had enough hcg in my system.
> 
> YES!- It's absolute CRAP that companies are allowed to just outright LIE with no accountability at all. It infuriates me. But it just goes to show you, don't listen to what is on the package, go do your own research before deciding on a new purchase. Bc the info is out there if you look for it! Google and YouTube are Fabulous for conducting research lol I may use them a little too much though haha :blush:
> 
> Yes, I'm a little excited about my chart. When can you see an implantation dip and how exactly does that work? Like what are the "rules" for it to be a implantation dip and not just a dip in progesterone?Click to expand...


if it happens it usually happens around 6-9 dpo and then afterward the temps rise and stay higher than the previous high temps. Which makes your chart triphasic. Some people never get that dip and are pregnant and some people get it and aren't pregnant.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

As for the sensitivity of OPK/HPT. I trust Answer brand HPT but they dont make them anymore, so that makes my heart sad. lol. 

My CBEFM stick today was no different than yesterday. My Answer OPK was FLAT BFN- as in NO faint line, like there was yesterday. :growlmad: I havent taken my FR one yet. All the same tests and all the same sensitivity but even within a pack there can be variance. 

I have said before they can make a glucose meter, it would be great to make a HPT the same way! No line guessing! 

------
the waiting to test isnt hard since i start POAS at 5dpo. :blush:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> if it happens it usually happens around 6-9 dpo and then afterward the temps rise and stay higher than the previous high temps. Which makes your chart triphasic. Some people never get that dip and are pregnant and some people get it and aren't pregnant.

I once got into a tiff with a woman on FF because my implant was at 2dpo. She was saying theres no way that was implant, but clearly it was. I dont think there are certain days, i think its all about whenever the babe makes the way down at its own speed. :flower:


----------



## Aayla

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> if it happens it usually happens around 6-9 dpo and then afterward the temps rise and stay higher than the previous high temps. Which makes your chart triphasic. Some people never get that dip and are pregnant and some people get it and aren't pregnant.
> 
> I once got into a tiff with a woman on FF because my implant was at 2dpo. She was saying theres no way that was implant, but clearly it was. I dont think there are certain days, i think its all about whenever the babe makes the way down at its own speed. :flower:Click to expand...

I would honestly side with her as it is a scientifically impossible to implant that early. The zygote is still dividing at two days past ovulation. It takes 12-24 hours for the egg to fertilize once released and then it divides another day later. At 2 or 3 dpo it hasn't even left the fallopian tube. It takes a min of 6 days to get down to the right area to implant.


----------



## kmpreston

Amber I've just read your message
Although it seems like it may work it's not something I really want to try - DH would be completely turned off by it. Also they are £70 in the uk which is a lot for something that works similar to keeping your bum elevated on the bed whilst you sleep. I know I have said I am probably going down the IVF route but only if my dr recommends and the treatment will not cost me a penny so if it needs to be done I won't be concern about the cost of it


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> if it happens it usually happens around 6-9 dpo and then afterward the temps rise and stay higher than the previous high temps. Which makes your chart triphasic. Some people never get that dip and are pregnant and some people get it and aren't pregnant.
> 
> I once got into a tiff with a woman on FF because my implant was at 2dpo. She was saying theres no way that was implant, but clearly it was. I dont think there are certain days, i think its all about whenever the babe makes the way down at its own speed. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I would honestly side with her as it is a scientifically impossible to implant that early. The zygote is still dividing at two days past ovulation. It takes 12-24 hours for the egg to fertilize once released and then it divides another day later. At 2 or 3 dpo it hasn't even left the fallopian tube. It takes a min of 6 days to get down to the right area to implant.Click to expand...

I concur - unless the pregnancy is ectopic an embryo couldn't get down quick enough and wouldn't have divided quick enough to plant before day 6. Either it isn't implantation dip/bleeding or O day was wrong


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

well that was several years ago, doesnt matter now. :thumbup:


----------



## ambertwogood

https://implantationbleed.com/how-long-after-ovulation-does-implantation-occur-3-12-key-days/4/ This say's that it IS "possible" for implantation to occur between day's 2-5DPO, but that most women see implantation on 9DPO, and it can range all the way from 3-12DPO. So, I would think that it is entirely possible, meaning not outside the realm of possibility that implantation could happen at 3DPO, just like OnErth said, I think that it all has to do with each individual and their body and timing, not a "set rule". But when I was asking about the "rules' for a dip I was talking about does it have to be a certain number of degree's and for only one day, or can it be just a little dip and over several days, not really about when it occurs. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Aayla

I would say about 1 in a million at best. Not including ectopic. And that may be how they include that in the stats. Because I am about to go into 3dpo and there is no way it would be ready for implantation so quickly. And unless you are using an ultrasound every day there is no way of knowing for sure. 

Sites like that irritate me. There is no scientific basis behind them. Just some random person writing a blog.


----------



## kmpreston

Still no AF. Tests still start white. Ffs


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> But when I was asking about the "rules' for a dip I was talking about does it have to be a certain number of degree's and for only one day, or can it be just a little dip and over several days, not really about when it occurs. If that makes any sense.

No certain degrees, it usually shows as a quick dip and right back up.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> Still no AF. Tests still start white. Ffs

:hugs: Sorry kmpreston. You still have a chance though! :af:


----------



## Aayla

KM how frustrating. but because you started this cycle with a mc it may be a longer cycle. 

Amber: no rules at all when it comes to temp dips. Some get them, some don't. and the variation of the degree can be the same as a regular spike. it can be as little .1 and up to a full degree. There is more uncertainty with the implantation dip than with O spike because almost everyone who gets a spike ovulates but not everyone who gets a dip has implanted. 

AFM: Another high temp today!! I am officially 3dpo!! This will be verified on thursday with the progesterone test and if that comes back good I will be testing Friday morning and on.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> KM how frustrating. but because you started this cycle with a mc it may be a longer cycle.
> 
> Amber: no rules at all when it comes to temp dips. Some get them, some don't. and the variation of the degree can be the same as a regular spike. it can be as little .1 and up to a full degree. There is more uncertainty with the implantation dip than with O spike because almost everyone who gets a spike ovulates but not everyone who gets a dip has implanted.
> 
> AFM: Another high temp today!! I am officially 3dpo!! This will be verified on thursday with the progesterone test and if that comes back good I will be testing Friday morning and on.

Yay well happy for you!
This cycle is already 7 days longer than usual cause O was late but didn't think that miscarriage could lengthen my LP like this


----------



## Aayla

The "cycle" that I had my mc on was extremely long. I don't O on my own so when I don't ovulate they are usually quite long due to my pcos. But I also bled for 13 days and then spotted for another 6. In total it was a 58 day cycle and I had to take provera to induce a regular af. 

so they can definitely make them out of wack. oh and since the mc my O date has been shifting. before it was cd 17 then after cd 19 and now this cycle cd 20. it's annoying. lol


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> The "cycle" that I had my mc on was extremely long. I don't O on my own so when I don't ovulate they are usually quite long due to my pcos. But I also bled for 13 days and then spotted for another 6. In total it was a 58 day cycle and I had to take provera to induce a regular af.
> 
> so they can definitely make them out of wack. oh and since the mc my O date has been shifting. before it was cd 17 then after cd 19 and now this cycle cd 20. it's annoying. lol

Well Ye I mean it's delayed O but the bleeding was only one day and since I managed to O I assumed it was going to finish off like normal yesterday. I've never hoped AF would turn up before but I want it to come tomorrow now so that I can move on and take my clomid


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> KM how frustrating. but because you started this cycle with a mc it may be a longer cycle.
> 
> Amber: no rules at all when it comes to temp dips. Some get them, some don't. and the variation of the degree can be the same as a regular spike. it can be as little .1 and up to a full degree. There is more uncertainty with the implantation dip than with O spike because almost everyone who gets a spike ovulates but not everyone who gets a dip has implanted.
> 
> AFM: Another high temp today!! I am officially 3dpo!! This will be verified on thursday with the progesterone test and if that comes back good I will be testing Friday morning and on.




kmpreston said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> KM how frustrating. but because you started this cycle with a mc it may be a longer cycle.
> 
> Amber: no rules at all when it comes to temp dips. Some get them, some don't. and the variation of the degree can be the same as a regular spike. it can be as little .1 and up to a full degree. There is more uncertainty with the implantation dip than with O spike because almost everyone who gets a spike ovulates but not everyone who gets a dip has implanted.
> 
> AFM: Another high temp today!! I am officially 3dpo!! This will be verified on thursday with the progesterone test and if that comes back good I will be testing Friday morning and on.
> 
> Yay well happy for you!
> This cycle is already 7 days longer than usual cause O was late but didn't think that miscarriage could lengthen my LP like thisClick to expand...




Aayla said:


> The "cycle" that I had my mc on was extremely long. I don't O on my own so when I don't ovulate they are usually quite long due to my pcos. But I also bled for 13 days and then spotted for another 6. In total it was a 58 day cycle and I had to take provera to induce a regular af.
> 
> so they can definitely make them out of wack. oh and since the mc my O date has been shifting. before it was cd 17 then after cd 19 and now this cycle cd 20. it's annoying. lol




kmpreston said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> The "cycle" that I had my mc on was extremely long. I don't O on my own so when I don't ovulate they are usually quite long due to my pcos. But I also bled for 13 days and then spotted for another 6. In total it was a 58 day cycle and I had to take provera to induce a regular af.
> 
> so they can definitely make them out of wack. oh and since the mc my O date has been shifting. before it was cd 17 then after cd 19 and now this cycle cd 20. it's annoying. lol
> 
> Well Ye I mean it's delayed O but the bleeding was only one day and since I managed to O I assumed it was going to finish off like normal yesterday. I've never hoped AF would turn up before but I want it to come tomorrow now so that I can move on and take my clomidClick to expand...

Aayla- That's Great! I'm so glad that you finally O'd. I haven't had a chance to look at your chart though. How was your Bding this cycle? And thanks for the info on the implant dip, all I can go by is what I can manage to dig up on the internet and YouTube, and half the time you can take that stuff with a pinch of salt. 

AND yes, my cycle's are normally (and I say that tentatively bc they've only been this way since I had my first little, this makes the 6th cycle) 30-32 days in length. BUT last cycle was crazy. The one that ended in a CP, it ended up being 49days long! And I was Oing later in my cycle previous to that CP, but this cycle I started gearing up to O on CD9 and finally O'd on CD16 which is about 3-4 days earlier than normal. I can't say anything as far as length of cycle's after a mc or cp bc I'm only on my first cycle after the cp, and when I had my mc I wasn't tracking and my cycles were all over the place back then, it was totally normal to go months if not a yr without one cycle. I still can't believe I got pregnant with no "trying" back then with as crazy as my cycles were. 

Kmpreston- I definitely get the wanting it to just be over though. Last cycle once I realized that it wasn't going to stick I was just ready for it to be over so we could try again and it felt like I was waiting FOREVER. I was so glad that only 9 day's into my next cycle I started getting High's on the monitor, bc I figured it meant that I would O a little earlier, which meant I would be testing earlier then normal. But I guess that's just me trying to look at the brighter side of things instead of dwelling on the dark. How long has been since you O'd? Has been an adequate luteal phase yet?


AFM- My temp went up again today to 97.9. I'm hoping that is a good thing. I'm officially 5DPO today, when do you ladies think I should start testing? I've got 7 of those super sensitive OSOM test, too! Which you can use urine or plasma to test with, and they are more sensitive if you use plasma, which I know how to do, I'm just not sure about the whole having to prick my finger in order to do so. But they have been known to pick up on level's as low as 5-6 when plasma is used instead of urine.


----------



## Aayla

Bd was good. we did cd 16, 17, 19 and 21. I ovulated on cd 20. I am happy we got it in the day before O. 

I am symptom spotting like crazy. flushed feeling all over my skin and very tingly boobs/nips. I had the same symptoms at 3dpo last time. Definitely feel different. 

So i just came up with a cute way to announce on fB if I am. We aren't announcing anything until we have our first u/s. Don't want a repeat of the mc. But I already announced that I didn't ovulate this cycle and we have to move on to IVF ( I am very open with my journey). So I totally jumped the gun on that and now everyone thinks it'll be IVF in a year. 

So if I am, I am going to post a pic of the u/s. and the status post will be "so you remember 2 months ago when I thought that I didn't ovulate and we had to move on to IVF? I was wrong!"


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Bd was good. we did cd 16, 17, 19 and 21. I ovulated on cd 20. I am happy we got it in the day before O.
> 
> I am symptom spotting like crazy. flushed feeling all over my skin and very tingly boobs/nips. I had the same symptoms at 3dpo last time. Definitely feel different.
> 
> So i just came up with a cute way to announce on fB if I am. We aren't announcing anything until we have our first u/s. Don't want a repeat of the mc. But I already announced that I didn't ovulate this cycle and we have to move on to IVF ( I am very open with my journey). So I totally jumped the gun on that and now everyone thinks it'll be IVF in a year.
> 
> So if I am, I am going to post a pic of the u/s. and the status post will be "so you remember 2 months ago when I thought that I didn't ovulate and we had to move on to IVF? I was wrong!"


That's really cute. I'm the opposite of open. I don't really discuss it with anyone but a select group of friends. Even my mum doesn't know that it will be IVF time soon

LP has been 14 days so far (it's only ever been 14 days twice before, usually 12). I'm feeling a little crampy this evening so hoping to wake up to either AF or a BFP. More whiteness (TP or tests) may make me scream! :nope:


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> Bd was good. we did cd 16, 17, 19 and 21. I ovulated on cd 20. I am happy we got it in the day before O.
> 
> I am symptom spotting like crazy. flushed feeling all over my skin and very tingly boobs/nips. I had the same symptoms at 3dpo last time. Definitely feel different.
> 
> So i just came up with a cute way to announce on fB if I am. We aren't announcing anything until we have our first u/s. Don't want a repeat of the mc. But I already announced that I didn't ovulate this cycle and we have to move on to IVF ( I am very open with my journey). So I totally jumped the gun on that and now everyone thinks it'll be IVF in a year.
> 
> So if I am, I am going to post a pic of the u/s. and the status post will be "so you remember 2 months ago when I thought that I didn't ovulate and we had to move on to IVF? I was wrong!"




kmpreston said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> Bd was good. we did cd 16, 17, 19 and 21. I ovulated on cd 20. I am happy we got it in the day before O.
> 
> I am symptom spotting like crazy. flushed feeling all over my skin and very tingly boobs/nips. I had the same symptoms at 3dpo last time. Definitely feel different.
> 
> So i just came up with a cute way to announce on fB if I am. We aren't announcing anything until we have our first u/s. Don't want a repeat of the mc. But I already announced that I didn't ovulate this cycle and we have to move on to IVF ( I am very open with my journey). So I totally jumped the gun on that and now everyone thinks it'll be IVF in a year.
> 
> So if I am, I am going to post a pic of the u/s. and the status post will be "so you remember 2 months ago when I thought that I didn't ovulate and we had to move on to IVF? I was wrong!"
> 
> 
> That's really cute. I'm the opposite of open. I don't really discuss it with anyone but a select group of friends. Even my mum doesn't know that it will be IVF time soon
> 
> LP has been 14 days so far (it's only ever been 14 days twice before, usually 12). I'm feeling a little crampy this evening so hoping to wake up to either AF or a BFP. More whiteness (TP or tests) may make me scream! :nope:Click to expand...

Aayla- I think that'a absolutely perfect and it will be totally awesome when you get to do it! I'm keeping you in my prayers, some ladies don't get a BFP until much later like 15-17dpo, so don't count yourself out just yet. A lot of factor's come into play when it comes to when you could see a second line. I really like this website for figuring out what your 'range" is for testing- it's awesome- https://whenmybaby.com/implantation-doubling-calculator.php It lets you play around with a lot of real life anomalies so you can truly see what your testing could end up being. Like for instance, some women have a NON pregnant hcg level of 5 all the time, while others have a level of 0. The women starting with a level of 5 already will be able to get a BFP WAY before the women with the level of 0 EVEN if their cycle's, BDing, O dates, and DPO are the exact same. 

Kmpreston- Those are awesome BD day's for when you O'd. I would feel good about it if it were me. I'm happy that we ended up Bding on the same day that I O'd, and two days previous, and I used a softcup each time, so I'm feeling hopeful about this cycle. 

For the Group- When do you ladies typically start testing? Like what DPO. It's taking everything I have not to do one of my OSOM's which I know is totally ridiculous and more than likely just wasting a very good test, but the POAS addiction is REAL :rofl: and since I stopped using my monitor and wondfo's I'm really feeling the need to be doing something :blush: This is getting boring waiting to be able to test :coffee: I just want to know! lol. I second not understanding why they haven't come out with something similar to a blood glucose test for TTCing. What I also don't understand is why there are no test that test your progesterone level's post O? Why does the CBFM not have 4 lines on one stick? One for estrogen, one for LH, one for progesterone, and one for HCG, ALL in ONE stick? I may be totally off on the progesterone bc I don't even know if it's able to be detected in urine or not, but then that bring's me back to the blood glucose monitor for TTCing- LOL :rofl:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I start POAS at 5dpo on. 
--------------------

my m/c cycle after was CRAZY!

I started bleeding 9/12- bled until 10/4 (lost baby 9/23). Then bled again 10/16-11/16, then bled 11/16-12/11 and then that 12/11 cycle was FINALLY normal. I had no idea all that was not normal and wish someone had told me! 

---------------
I saw that same preg friend again (my BFFs sister) and i didnt cry this time. i just tried to ignore her belly while at the same time wishing it was mine. :blush:

I did say to my BFF " maybe by her baby shower, ill have a baby in my belly too!" (her shower is 8/6)


----------



## Aayla

I didn't get a positive until 13dpo last time so I don't expect to see anything sooner than that. But who knows. 

I like the calculator too. And I know it accurate because I got a blood test done on 14dpo and it was only 1 off from what the calculator said it would be. 

The problem with it is that you never know where you are starting from or when you implanted. 

But it is fun to play with. I know that every time I get a blood pregnancy test done that is negative it always say less than 1.


----------



## Aayla

Oh and I usually start testing 8 dpo. Sometimes I have waited until 13 or 14 dpo but most times I don't. This time I am using wondfos so I can test earl without the cost. and I have used 3 from this batch and they don't give evaps so that is awesome.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I start POAS at 5dpo on.
> --------------------
> 
> my m/c cycle after was CRAZY!
> 
> I started bleeding 9/12- bled until 10/4 (lost baby 9/23). Then bled again 10/16-11/16, then bled 11/16-12/11 and then that 12/11 cycle was FINALLY normal. I had no idea all that was not normal and wish someone had told me!
> 
> ---------------
> I saw that same preg friend again (my BFFs sister) and i didnt cry this time. i just tried to ignore her belly while at the same time wishing it was mine. :blush:
> 
> I did say to my BFF " maybe by her baby shower, ill have a baby in my belly too!" (her shower is 8/6)




Aayla said:


> I didn't get a positive until 13dpo last time so I don't expect to see anything sooner than that. But who knows.
> 
> I like the calculator too. And I know it accurate because I got a blood test done on 14dpo and it was only 1 off from what the calculator said it would be.
> 
> The problem with it is that you never know where you are starting from or when you implanted.
> 
> But it is fun to play with. I know that every time I get a blood pregnancy test done that is negative it always say less than 1.




Aayla said:


> Oh and I usually start testing 8 dpo. Sometimes I have waited until 13 or 14 dpo but most times I don't. This time I am using wondfos so I can test earl without the cost. and I have used 3 from this batch and they don't give evaps so that is awesome.

OnErth- Now you're making me want tost, lol!!! EkkKKkkk :wacko: I'm sorry that you had to be in an uncomfortable situation, but I'm glad that you were able to pull it together enough to have a decent time. And who knows, maybe by the time she has her shower, You WILL have a little bean growing in your belly too, that is nice and sticky and healthy! :hugs: And, yes, that is a bit much for after a MC, did you not tell you doctor about what was going on? Have you had any type of internal exam, US, or Dye test down since then? You could of had something go wrong with your reproductive system that still needs to be repaired. If I were you I would be demanding that they run some diagnostic testing on you to make sure everything down their is working right still. The saline and dye test, can be uncomfortable, but it can tell them if you have a tiny little tear, some kind of blockage like a piece of placenta left in you, or endometrium growing in the wrong place, or even a cyst somewhere. And if there is something going on that they can fix, it might be just what you needed to be able to conceive. If you've already taken care of it then just disregard everything I said, lol. I just hope that everything is okay with you and I'm shocked that your OBGYN didn't give you better care during and after your MC. I'm sorry that you had to go through all that. 


Aaayla- That's good that you at least know what your "normal non-pregger's hcg level" is, so you can play with it with just two numbers like 0 and 1. I really like the calculator too. It's comforting esp, when you are getting negatives. And yes, it's not really possible to know any exact implant date, so that does make it not entirely reliable, but I like the fact that I can play around with stuff on it, to get an idea of a window for testing and what my latest date for BFP could possibly be. I do have a bunch of wondfo's that I bought last month, so I guess I could use one of those, but my dilemma right now is I know that the wondfo's aren't as sensitive as some of my other test's but I don't even think I've ever even heard of anyone getting a BFP squinter at 5dpo..... I guess I'm going to test. lol. If you had a OSOM that you knew was senstive to 5-10mIU of hcg if you did a plasma test, would you do it? Of would you just stick with the urine testing?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth- Now you're making me want tost, lol!!! EkkKKkkk :wacko: I'm sorry that you had to be in an uncomfortable situation, but I'm glad that you were able to pull it together enough to have a decent time. And who knows, maybe by the time she has her shower, You WILL have a little bean growing in your belly too, that is nice and sticky and healthy! :hugs: And, yes, that is a bit much for after a MC, did you not tell you doctor about what was going on? Have you had any type of internal exam, US, or Dye test down since then? You could of had something go wrong with your reproductive system that still needs to be repaired. If I were you I would be demanding that they run some diagnostic testing on you to make sure everything down their is working right still. The saline and dye test, can be uncomfortable, but it can tell them if you have a tiny little tear, some kind of blockage like a piece of placenta left in you, or endometrium growing in the wrong place, or even a cyst somewhere. And if there is something going on that they can fix, it might be just what you needed to be able to conceive. If you've already taken care of it then just disregard everything I said, lol. I just hope that everything is okay with you and I'm shocked that your OBGYN didn't give you better care during and after your MC. I'm sorry that you had to go through all that.

I dont remember if i told him? Maybe afterward when everyone said something to me.


----------



## Aayla

I would totally use the blood test! That is awesome. Blood is far more sensitive. 5 dpo is quite early and implantation hasn't happened yet. But I would do it around 7 or 8 dpo. Based on my numbers I am sure I implanted at 6dpo last time. So you need to give it a few days to get above 5.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I dont know id do a blood test but it would be neat to try sometime.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I thought many moons ago i read you could use CBEFM sticks with the CBEDigi OPK... so i think ill tried it! (purple to purple, im not using the pink handle CB OPK). 

I hate the stupid advanced smiley one but I thought why not? It worked!


----------



## kmpreston

AF got me finally. Glad to start a new cycle. Clomid time tomorrow! Got such bad cramps though :(


----------



## Aayla

Sorry af got you KM. But at least you have some resolution. Fx for this cycle.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Sorry af got you KM. But at least you have some resolution. Fx for this cycle.

This is cycle 23 but month 24. I'd really like to got go past the two years mark without being pregnant


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> I would totally use the blood test! That is awesome. Blood is far more sensitive. 5 dpo is quite early and implantation hasn't happened yet. But I would do it around 7 or 8 dpo. Based on my numbers I am sure I implanted at 6dpo last time. So you need to give it a few days to get above 5.




OnErth&InHvn said:


> I dont know id do a blood test but it would be neat to try sometime.




OnErth&InHvn said:


> I thought many moons ago i read you could use CBEFM sticks with the CBEDigi OPK... so i think ill tried it! (purple to purple, im not using the pink handle CB OPK).
> 
> I hate the stupid advanced smiley one but I thought why not? It worked!




kmpreston said:


> AF got me finally. Glad to start a new cycle. Clomid time tomorrow! Got such bad cramps though :(




kmpreston said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> Sorry af got you KM. But at least you have some resolution. Fx for this cycle.
> 
> This is cycle 23 but month 24. I'd really like to got go past the two years mark without being pregnantClick to expand...

Yep, just as expected, starkly negative, but I couldn't help myself :blush: I tested with a 10mIU wondfo (which I've read not so good reviews about and they are super super skinny, like you can totally tell they took a normal width one and ran them through a slicer to double their money, most of them are unevenly cut to top it off lol) a regular wondfo, a surepredict, and another lab test that I have that is a strip, but comes in cassettes as well (I have some of those too, plus they do midstream ones) If you can't tell I went a little nutso, like totally wacko :wacko: last month on eBay and amazon buying OPK's and Pregnancy test's. I'm stocked for like a year no joke. 

BUT- IF any of you ladies would like to try some OSOM's without shelling out the bulk buy price on Amazon, I know a really nice lady on eBay that sell's them in smaller quantities for really good prices that I can get you in contact with :) She's how I got mine without shelling out 50+ bucks (actually I think the last time I checked amazon they were like 70 something for a box! ) 

Aayla and OnErth- Yes, I think I'm totally going to do it with the plasma. Supposedly, you prick your finger (which she provided me with plenty of little lancets and collection cups meant to "milk" your finger) once you have a decent amount in the cup like 10-20 drops, you let it sit until it starts to coagulate and then take one of the little urine droppers with your cup tilted slightly and move what has coagulated off to the side. There should be some clear/pinkish fluid left that didn't stick to the coagulated part. You let it sit again for another like 5-10mins and then check to see if anything has clumped up, if it has move that over as well. What is left is the part you use for the test. You draw up in one of the little droppers, drop it into the well and wait. The weird part about the test is that even though the official instructions say to read it at 3 mins no later then 10, the test actually takes about 45-60 minutes to process. If a line comes up even if it's after that time, you can almost bet you are most definitely preggers. Some how they don't get evaps, like other tests do after they dry. Even if you look at it hrs later, if there is a line, keep testing, bc you are more than likely pregnant! How cool is that? I'm excited to be able to use them this cycle ;) 


OnErth- I'm sorry, I'm still trying to get used to all acronyms and lingo here, so what exactly were you talking about :blush: What is the CBEFM sticks and the CBEDigi OPK's? And how do you use them together or cross use? I tried using the "old" CBFM sticks in my new touch screen one (bc I powered it up this cycle just so I could get a feel of how it works, even though the dates would be off, and then just waited for it to ask me for a stick) and after fiddling with over the course of an hr, I FINALLY got it to actually read one of the old sticks, but it was a lot of work and several times it would go through the 5 min reading countdown, to only tell me there was some kind of an error :/ BUT it did actually read it eventually, it was just a LOT of work to get it to. I'm planning on resetting next month, when I have the sticks that are actually for it, and using them both together to see if I get the same results or if the new one truly is better built reading and software wise. I'm actually, to be perfectly honest, a tiffed with CB for making the new touch screen monitor incompatible with the old sticks. They totally did that shit on purpose just to get you to have to buy their "new" sticks!!! Which sucks for me, bc I have like a yrs supply of the old ones, and I want to use my new monitor, but that means having to buy sticks for it. I also think it's crap that they defaulted their new monitor that also reads PT's to only read them 3 days previous to AF being due. Which is shit, bc they are well aware, that anyone looking to spend that kind of money on a OPK monitor is also a POAS addict, and is totally NOT waiting until 3 days before AF to start testing. I don't know why they didn't put the PT in with OPK stick, like one like for estrogen, one for LH, and one for a PT, that way as soon as hcg was detected it would pop up "you're pregnant"!!! Wouldn't that be fun!!! :happydance::blush: But they did not, they made it a separate stick and made it only readable way to late in your cycle for it to even be useful, bc majority of women with the monitor will have already been testing and already know they are pregnant by the time the damn thing would even let you put a PT in it. Anyways, sorry for such a long post. 

Actually sorry to the group- I know I get carried away and winded with my posts, and if it's annoying, then just let me know and I will try to shorten my response's. :blush: I just don't have any other "outlet" for all my TTCing stuff. Either there are people I talk to that listen, but really don't get it, and I can't really get "technical" with them, or they think I'm totally obsessed and need help :shrug: :coffee: :rofl: So, if I need to shorten them just let me know and I will try to not write as much when I respond to you ladies ;) 

Kmpreston- So sorry that this cycle ended in a - I was so hoping that this was going to be your month. :cry: :hugs: I'm glad that you seem to be taking it pretty well though, and that you are already excited to start your next cycle with the clomid. How many cycle's of clomid have you done? Are they doing US's after you do a round of clomid to make sure that you are developing mature eggs? Have you talked to them about doing a trigger shot to make you O? So that you could go in, see that you have 1-whatever # of healthy and mature eggs on the US and then them giving you a trigger shot, so you know exactly when you O and could time BDing right on schedule too? I don't know a whole lot about your back ground or what all treatments you have went through, so if this is what you are already doing, sorry. And when you say, "This is cycle 23 but month 24. I'd really like to got go past the two years mark without being pregnant" were you being for real with that or was that sarcasm? I'm sorry, I couldn't tell, and wasn't sure if you were being for real, if there was a specific reason you wanted to hit the 2 yr mark without conceiving or not?


----------



## kmpreston

It should read I would really like to NOT pass the 2 year mark not Pregnant - ie I hope I don't make it to two years and still no successful pregnancy

I have been taking clomid for 9 cycles now. Had two unsuccessful pregnancies from it 
No they do not scan me or offer trigger shots. They don't even check my day 21 progesterone. And no there is nothing I can do about this 


Yes your posts are too a little long - I totally understand the need to vent but I sometimes can't get through your whole post on my phone


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> It should read I would really like to NOT pass the 2 year mark not Pregnant - ie I hope I don't make it to two years and still no successful pregnancy
> 
> I have been taking clomid for 9 cycles now. Had two unsuccessful pregnancies from it
> No they do not scan me or offer trigger shots. They don't even check my day 21 progesterone. And no there is nothing I can do about this
> 
> 
> Yes your posts are too a little long - I totally understand the need to vent but I sometimes can't get through your whole post on my phone

Do they not do the trigger shots in the UK? That is really unfortunate. Because, you COULD be taking full advantage of being on clomid. Here, they will bring you in after "x" amount of day's on the clomid and do an US to make sure you have viable egg's that are even healthy enough to be fertilized, and I think that there are a couple other drugs that they can put you on if the clomid isn't working after so many cycle's. Anyways, if they scan you and they haven't grown to viable egg's they cont. with the clomid for a few more days and check again, once their is at least one, and hopefully 2 or more viable eggs, they trigger shot you to make you Ovulate so you can plan BDing perfectly, then they schedule blood work for x amount of day's out to do a blood beta on you hcg to find out if you got pregnant or not. I'm a little concerned that they have kept you clomid for so long though. It was my understanding that will only let you do 6 consecutive cycle's on clomid bc it comes with risk's of it's own. It is not a completely "safe" drug. https://www.fertilityauthority.com/...cations/clomid-serophene/how-long-should-i-be You should probably read this and see if there is something else they can put you on. 2 yrs of clomid is WAY too long. And there are other drugs that they can put you on that essentially do the same thing- make you ovulate. And this is about other options when clomid isn't working- https://www.verywell.com/when-clomid-does-not-achieve-ovulation-1959962


----------



## kmpreston

9 cycles isn't two years. It's 11 months with two one month breaks in between. I already know I won't be getting any more clomid when I go on 8th July. They will be putting me into IVF. If my doctor thought I required ultrasounds or trigger shots they would suggest those. The obviously do not think them necessary as they know I am ovulating and timing BD well as we have had two "successful" cycles


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Amber- not every dr here in the US does monitoring. Not every insurance covers monitoring either. 

In english: I took the clearblue easy fertility monitor purple test sticks and put one in the purple Clearblue Easy Advanced Digital OPK (the flashing smiley ones) to see if i could use the same sticks and yes you can. 

---------
Youre not supposed to look at the lines on CBEFM sticks but they are getting darker so that gives me hope something is happening soon! :thumbup:


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Amber- not every dr here in the US does monitoring. Not every insurance covers monitoring either.
> 
> In english: I took the clearblue easy fertility monitor purple test sticks and put one in the purple Clearblue Easy Advanced Digital OPK (the flashing smiley ones) to see if i could use the same sticks and yes you can.
> 
> ---------
> Youre not supposed to look at the lines on CBEFM sticks but they are getting darker so that gives me hope something is happening soon! :thumbup:

https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-digital-ovulation-test.php are these the sticks that you said will work in the "old" monitor? Which lines are getting darker? can you post pics of them?


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> 9 cycles isn't two years. It's 11 months with two one month breaks in between. I already know I won't be getting any more clomid when I go on 8th July. They will be putting me into IVF. If my doctor thought I required ultrasounds or trigger shots they would suggest those. The obviously do not think them necessary as they know I am ovulating and timing BD well as we have had two "successful" cycles

Well, that sucks. I would think that they would be trying to help you a little more than what they are doing, before moving you to IVF, just because of the price difference's alone. I know I am by no mean's a doctor or anything, and that they don't do that for everyone, but it just seem's like in your case it is warranted to get a little more involved with your cycle and helping things along. I'm sorry that things are going the way they are for you. I know, at least for me, it can start feeling so lonely and helpless at times. What do your temps look like after you've o'd on the cycles that you did ovulate?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Amber- not every dr here in the US does monitoring. Not every insurance covers monitoring either.
> 
> In english: I took the clearblue easy fertility monitor purple test sticks and put one in the purple Clearblue Easy Advanced Digital OPK (the flashing smiley ones) to see if i could use the same sticks and yes you can.
> 
> ---------
> Youre not supposed to look at the lines on CBEFM sticks but they are getting darker so that gives me hope something is happening soon! :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-digital-ovulation-test.php are these the sticks that you said will work in the "old" monitor? Which lines are getting darker? can you post pics of them?Click to expand...

No those are pink handled. The advanced one is purple handled. These 2 below can be mixed with each other. 

https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-fertility-monitor.php 
https://www.clearblueeasy.com/advanced-digital-ovulation-test.php

-----
The CBEFM is getting darker. The one line has to get darker as the other gets lighter to get a high/peak.


----------



## kmpreston

ambertwogood said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 9 cycles isn't two years. It's 11 months with two one month breaks in between. I already know I won't be getting any more clomid when I go on 8th July. They will be putting me into IVF. If my doctor thought I required ultrasounds or trigger shots they would suggest those. The obviously do not think them necessary as they know I am ovulating and timing BD well as we have had two "successful" cycles
> 
> Well, that sucks. I would think that they would be trying to help you a little more than what they are doing, before moving you to IVF, just because of the price difference's alone. I know I am by no mean's a doctor or anything, and that they don't do that for everyone, but it just seem's like in your case it is warranted to get a little more involved with your cycle and helping things along. I'm sorry that things are going the way they are for you. I know, at least for me, it can start feeling so lonely and helpless at times. What do your temps look like after you've o'd on the cycles that you did ovulate?Click to expand...

I haven't temped since I started clomid so I have no idea


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Amber- not every dr here in the US does monitoring. Not every insurance covers monitoring either.
> 
> In english: I took the clearblue easy fertility monitor purple test sticks and put one in the purple Clearblue Easy Advanced Digital OPK (the flashing smiley ones) to see if i could use the same sticks and yes you can.
> 
> ---------
> Youre not supposed to look at the lines on CBEFM sticks but they are getting darker so that gives me hope something is happening soon! :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-digital-ovulation-test.php are these the sticks that you said will work in the "old" monitor? Which lines are getting darker? can you post pics of them?Click to expand...
> 
> No those are pink handled. The advanced one is purple handled. These 2 below can be mixed with each other.
> 
> https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-fertility-monitor.php
> https://www.clearblueeasy.com/advanced-digital-ovulation-test.php
> 
> -----
> The CBEFM is getting darker. The one line has to get darker as the other gets lighter to get a high/peak.Click to expand...

Well, that's definitely a good sign that your hormone's are working together gearing up to O. I hope that you get a peak soon ;) Is it giving you a High yet?


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 9 cycles isn't two years. It's 11 months with two one month breaks in between. I already know I won't be getting any more clomid when I go on 8th July. They will be putting me into IVF. If my doctor thought I required ultrasounds or trigger shots they would suggest those. The obviously do not think them necessary as they know I am ovulating and timing BD well as we have had two "successful" cycles
> 
> Well, that sucks. I would think that they would be trying to help you a little more than what they are doing, before moving you to IVF, just because of the price difference's alone. I know I am by no mean's a doctor or anything, and that they don't do that for everyone, but it just seem's like in your case it is warranted to get a little more involved with your cycle and helping things along. I'm sorry that things are going the way they are for you. I know, at least for me, it can start feeling so lonely and helpless at times. What do your temps look like after you've o'd on the cycles that you did ovulate?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't temped since I started clomid so I have no ideaClick to expand...

If you had been temping then your temps after your O would give you a picture of what your progesterone was doing. When it's functioning properly you should have the temp shift and then it should stay fairly around that level, it's okay to have little dips and fluctuations but if you were temping and it was really erratic on that end then you would know that might be what the problem is. But that can be fixed normally with progesterone cream, and you can buy that OTC. But you would only know that by temping. Or even if you had a temp shift after you O, but it wasn't that much of difference in your pre O temps and your post O temps, then something would be wrong with the progesterone end. If your temps aren't high enough post O or they are very erratic, even if you do get pregnant, it probably won't stick bc of the fluctuations in temp. I wish they had at least been monitoring your progesterone levels for you, because that is a fairly easy fix, and could possibly be the "key" to your missing piece, esp since you have conceived twice, you are Oing, and hub's swimmers are okay. Have they done a complete cascade on your thyroid for you?


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth- So are those the same sticks that go in the Advanced Fertility Monitor?


----------



## ambertwogood

So I tested again this morning and I think I might be seeing things, I swear I can just the tiniest hint of something on one of my really sensitive PT's. It's probably nothing, but I'm really thinking about trying out one of the OSOM's now using blood/plasma.....What to do, what to do.....


----------



## kmpreston

They used to check my progesterone, they were happy with it two cycles in a row, so they stopped checking
I used to temp. I no longer feel the need to stress myself out with it. I know I ovulate, my temps were only ever steady post O - pre O they are nuts, PCOS can cause that though. Doctors over here have no interest in whether I temp or not and will not look at the results 
They checked my thyroid and it's fine


----------



## Aayla

Amber: I would totally test lol but that's just me. 

KM: If the doc knows you O and everything else checks out fine they usually leave you alone, especially if you did get pregnant. There is usually a limit of how many cycles you can be on Clomid as long term patients have been known to get uterine cancer. that's the only thing that would concern me. FX you don't need it past this cycle. you may want to ask them about Letrozole if this cycle is a bfn. it works different areas of the body to produce ovulation and has a short half life in the body. slightly cheaper than clomid too. it would allow you to continue without having to move on to the next step. 

How many more cycles was your plan before moving on to IVF? 

Onerth: fx you get your peak soon!

AFM: 4dpo and I am getting more symptoms. Same as yesterday..flushed skin, fatigue and tingly boobs..now I have hot flashes (grocery shopping was so much fun while this was happening), thirsty/dry mouth, metallic taste and slight cramping.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> Well, that's definitely a good sign that your hormone's are working together gearing up to O. I hope that you get a peak soon ;) Is it giving you a High yet?

Still Low but thats not uncommon for me. 



ambertwogood said:


> OnErth- So are those the same sticks that go in the Advanced Fertility Monitor?

Its the advanced OPK and regular monitor. 



kmpreston said:


> They used to check my progesterone, they were happy with it two cycles in a row, so they stopped checking
> I used to temp. I no longer feel the need to stress myself out with it. I know I ovulate, my temps were only ever steady post O - pre O they are nuts, PCOS can cause that though. Doctors over here have no interest in whether I temp or not and will not look at the results
> They checked my thyroid and it's fine

PCOS does crazy things to your body. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Amber: I would totally test lol but that's just me.
> 
> KM: If the doc knows you O and everything else checks out fine they usually leave you alone, especially if you did get pregnant. There is usually a limit of how many cycles you can be on Clomid as long term patients have been known to get uterine cancer. that's the only thing that would concern me. FX you don't need it past this cycle. you may want to ask them about Letrozole if this cycle is a bfn. it works different areas of the body to produce ovulation and has a short half life in the body. slightly cheaper than clomid too. it would allow you to continue without having to move on to the next step.
> 
> How many more cycles was your plan before moving on to IVF?
> 
> Onerth: fx you get your peak soon!
> 
> AFM: 4dpo and I am getting more symptoms. Same as yesterday..flushed skin, fatigue and tingly boobs..now I have hot flashes (grocery shopping was so much fun while this was happening), thirsty/dry mouth, metallic taste and slight cramping.

I have no control over IVF - they will refer me and then it takes as long as it takes. But once they refer me I'm pretty sure they won't give me anymore fertility drugs in between as I'll be having all the testing for IVF done. I know they won't give me any more clomid and I don't particularly want it seen as it is thus far unsuccessful. We shall see. The only thing the doctor has really said is "we try 3 more months clomid. I see you in June. Then if no pregnancy we move on to assisted conception" in a Russian accent. So basically when I go not pregnant in three weeks time I'll be getting referred


----------



## Aayla

Interesting system. But then you get your IVF for free (if no kids) and here we can do IVF whenever we want but have to pay for it. 

well fx this cycle is the one and you won't need IVF.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Interesting system. But then you get your IVF for free (if no kids) and here we can do IVF whenever we want but have to pay for it.
> 
> well fx this cycle is the one and you won't need IVF.

Ye it's an odd system to say the least! I feel it's a bit of a waste. But, it costs £6000 for IVF. Guess they need to save money somewhere


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

haha, i told DH i may be up for trying BD tonight (FX no bleeding after!!!) and this was his response 

" You only want me for my swimmers, im just a big ol juice box to you." :haha:


----------



## Aayla

:haha: :rofl: my guy has said something similar.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> :haha: :rofl: my guy has said something similar.

I told him " that may be true if i was ovulating tonight but im not so i just want you for you!". <3


----------



## ambertwogood

Kmpreston- I guess there are advantages and disadvantages to each of the countries different medical systems. It's nice that you can move on to IVF without worrying about the cost, but I like the fact that when something isn't going the way we want it to here, we can do something about or find another doctor, until we get what we feel is necessary to continue our medical care. 

OnErth- Hub's has said something to me along those same lines, as well :rofl: Which, some of the times he is correct, haha, but not all the time ;) 

So, for me, when I went to do my CP/CM checking, my CP is Med/high, Medium/firm, and definitely closed, like feels swollen. CM is creamy, but and this weird, I haven't had this in any of my other cycle, it was like a pink color. Just a light pink, mixed in with the CM, and I had some really bad cramps today in my front low abdomen. Has anyone else experienced this? Oh and I've also been having these weird dizzy spell's when I stand up too fast, and sometimes for no reason at all. It's very odd. I've never had these before.


----------



## Aayla

Can't say that I have. 1) I don't normally get mid cycle spotting and 2) I am not able to check my cervix and if I've ever touched it while checking cm I have no idea. it all feels the same up there :rofl:


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> Can't say that I have. 1) I don't normally get mid cycle spotting and 2) I am not able to check my cervix and if I've ever touched it while checking cm I have no idea. it all feels the same up there :rofl:

There is a website that I found, called something like the beautiful cervix or something, I'll have to go find it. But it is very informative. I will warn you that there is a lot of very graphic medical photo's on the website of other women's cervix's during different points in their cycle's, and some "pregnant" cervix's and how they change throughout the pregnancy. But they sell a little kit for you to be able to look at your own cervix, it comes with a speculum, (you pick the size you need), a mirror, and I think it comes with a light and lube but I'm not 100% percent positive on those last two. But they offer the kit at a discount for people who are lower income, not saying you are, just putting it out there ;) and you just email them saying you can't afford the full price for the set, can they discount it for you. They gave me more than half off of it, but I also only needed the speculum not the whole kit, I had all the other stuff already. The site if very informative though and quite interesting how much just one part of our body can tell us about so many other things.


----------



## ambertwogood

https://beautifulcervix.com/ here is the website ;)


----------



## Aayla

cool thanks. Medical stuff doesn't bother me. You should see what I watch on Youtube. :haha:


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> cool thanks. Medical stuff doesn't bother me. You should see what I watch on Youtube. :haha:

Oh, no problem. They are doing a whole 'Project thing" and some kind of women's empowerment movement I think, so that's why they provide the little kit's for you to be able to look at your own cervix. But I did think it was pretty neat that you could purchase the kit and take a look for yourself in the privacy of your own home and all ;)


----------



## ambertwogood

I had another drop in my temp this morning, and with the pink CM yesterday, now I'm getting a little worried. I've never had pink CM before, so I'm not really sure what that's about and we haven't BD'd since CD16 so there's no way it was caused by "rough" bding.....hmmm... I did the "blood" test yesterday, and I don't know if I did it wrong or if my blood is just too thick or what, but it took forever to move across the little window, and just made it barely past the control line, then I decided to add a little water to it to see if that would help things along. So now it's just a sitting experiment. I could see a little something on the test line, but I'm not sure what to think about it....hmm


----------



## ambertwogood

Oh and I had HORRIBLE cramping in my lower front abdomen a few hr's to seeing the pink CM. It never made it out, I did an internal check, so I never spotted or anything it was just pink creamy cm. so weird.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I missed my CBEFM reading this AM because i thought i was nannying today but she canceled on me last minute... (had to get up at 7am (before my reading window) vs normal 10am time. :growlmad:

Then my temp stayed up for the 2nd day and if its up tomorrow, FF says I Od yesterday.... umm, WTF? :cry:


----------



## kmpreston

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I missed my CBEFM reading this AM because i thought i was nannying today but she canceled on me last minute... (had to get up at 7am (before my reading window) vs normal 10am time. :growlmad:
> 
> Then my temp stayed up for the 2nd day and if its up tomorrow, FF says I Od yesterday.... umm, WTF? :cry:

I would say you haven't ovulated yet. Based on how close all your temps are and the fact that they go up and down a lot. And that the monitor has been saying L for the last few days


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I missed my CBEFM reading this AM because i thought i was nannying today but she canceled on me last minute... (had to get up at 7am (before my reading window) vs normal 10am time. :growlmad:
> 
> Then my temp stayed up for the 2nd day and if its up tomorrow, FF says I Od yesterday.... umm, WTF? :cry:




kmpreston said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I missed my CBEFM reading this AM because i thought i was nannying today but she canceled on me last minute... (had to get up at 7am (before my reading window) vs normal 10am time. :growlmad:
> 
> Then my temp stayed up for the 2nd day and if its up tomorrow, FF says I Od yesterday.... umm, WTF? :cry:
> 
> I would say you haven't ovulated yet. Based on how close all your temps are and the fact that they go up and down a lot. And that the monitor has been saying L for the last few daysClick to expand...

OnErth- I'm sorry, I know it sucks when you miss a temp. It drove me crazy, like someone had burned one of my puzzle piece's or something and I would never be able to complete it :rofl: But just one temp, normally isn't too big a deal, and I would agree with kmpreston as well, that you have not O'd yet, as your monitor is still giving you low readings. Hopefully that will be confirmed by tom's temp :) :hugs:


----------



## ambertwogood

Well, I did another test this morning at 7dpo, with urine on a 10miu strip, and as I was staring it down, I could swear I could see something on the test line. It darkened up a tad bit as it dried, but it's still a real squinter. Excited to keep testing though.....


----------



## Aayla

Got a pic?!


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> Got a pic?!

This is the best pic that I could get of it. But in person it is solid (no waviness, or thicker and thinner parts like a dye run or anything) it has a purple tint to it, and is the same width as the control line. I'm cautiously optimistic about it. :winkwink: I took the same test yesterday and it did not have this come up on it, nor after it dried. Yesterday's still looks starkly neg. CM has changed a bit. It's not pink anymore like it was last night after the cramping, but it does have a little brownish streaking, along with a little white streaking and is creamy/egg white. It's weird.


And I'm talking about the blue handled test. The top one is defo - and it is a regular 25miu Wondfo
 



Attached Files:







Better pic's of the Clungene Lab Test 7DPO 037 Original Upload3.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Aayla

I totally see the line!!


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> I totally see the line!!

Ye me too


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> I totally see the line!!
> 
> Ye me tooClick to expand...




Aayla said:


> I totally see the line!!

And it doesn't look "funny" to you ladies at all? lol. I'm cautiously optimistic. A little worried about my temp dip this morning though. I didn't think your temp was supposed to be all wonky after your shift, bc it might now sustain a pregnancy.... Also, I took an OSOM with urine, and there is a line on it too, I'm just not going to try to get a pic of it bc it's even lighter then the blue handled one and don't think I could get it show up anyways. BTW that photo, was taken in indirect sunlight and has not been altered in anyway. :winkwink:


----------



## Aayla

It may look a tad thin but that could just be the lighting. I definitely see a pink line.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I don't think I od, I hope not. That would mean I od way earlier than normal. Opk are the same darkness, that's a good sign. 


And Amber, there's no perfect chart. Pregnancy or not you can have weird dips and temps. It just needs to stay above coverline. 

You're early for testing so you still have a chance!


----------



## Aayla

Onerth: you'll have to see what your temps do over the next day or so. If they stay up that high then it may look like you O'd because 97.9 seems to be your coverline. Any sustained temps above that and FF is going to give you cross hairs. Sometimes it can take a few more days for FF to move them or delete them. Just gotta keep temping and keep Bdin'g as if O is close.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Onerth: you'll have to see what your temps do over the next day or so. If they stay up that high then it may look like you O'd because 97.9 seems to be your coverline. Any sustained temps above that and FF is going to give you cross hairs. Sometimes it can take a few more days for FF to move them or delete them. Just gotta keep temping and keep Bdin'g as if O is close.

Our BD timing would be off, which makes me upset, like we wasted all this time. 

Next cycle if no BFP, im not temping because i was perfectly fine going along until today. 

I just have to wait and see. :( #TTCisHARD


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I don't think I od, I hope not. That would mean I od way earlier than normal. Opk are the same darkness, that's a good sign.
> 
> 
> And Amber, there's no perfect chart. Pregnancy or not you can have weird dips and temps. It just needs to stay above coverline.
> 
> You're early for testing so you still have a chance!

Thanks ;) I'm cautious about it, only bc of last month. But I've been having some symptoms that I didn't have last month, so hopefully that is a good sign! 

And I agree with Aayla- that you should get to BDing, those two temps are higher then what your coverline would be, and higher then any of your other temps. What is your estrogen line doing on the OPKs? Is it really light, or just a tad lighter? Can you post a pic of last few you've done with one that has a dark estrogen line so I can see the comparison please?


----------



## ambertwogood

And OnErth- even though it's a stretch, the BDing you did on CD8 is still within the realm of possibility and you BD'd the day after, which is still within the window, bc it takes time for the egg to travel. I wouldn't give up just yet, even if you have O'd, you still have a chance! Crazier things have happened with other ladies and I've seen lot's of ladies throw their hands up and in with the towel, only for that cycle to be "the cycle" . Don't give up just yet, I have hope for you though, even if you can't muster it. I felt the same way about temping when I thought we had missed our "O" and was just like what's the point I was happier before. But now, I'm really glad that I stuck with it, pregnancy or not, bc it tells you SO much about what is going on with your body and is great info to have if you ever need it for a dr. But I enjoy having mine for personal use regardless if I will ever actually need to show to a doctor. So, hopefully, you can keep your chin up and continue with it. I think it's worth it. And like I said, you are still within the window with your BD's if you have O'd ;)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I od, I hope not. That would mean I od way earlier than normal. Opk are the same darkness, that's a good sign.
> 
> 
> And Amber, there's no perfect chart. Pregnancy or not you can have weird dips and temps. It just needs to stay above coverline.
> 
> You're early for testing so you still have a chance!
> 
> Thanks ;) I'm cautious about it, only bc of last month. But I've been having some symptoms that I didn't have last month, so hopefully that is a good sign!
> 
> And I agree with Aayla- that you should get to BDing, those two temps are higher then what your coverline would be, and higher then any of your other temps. What is your estrogen line doing on the OPKs? Is it really light, or just a tad lighter? Can you post a pic of last few you've done with one that has a dark estrogen line so I can see the comparison please?Click to expand...

CBEFM/CBAd: Estrogen line is still dark, no change. The LH line is very slowly, slightly, getting darker. Still Low though. 
Answer: LH line is greyish faint, the squinty kind. 
FRER: LH line is dark but thin and still not quite as dark as control. 

No pics- I have to literally take out the trash after i take them or i will obsess. I have Od on High before but never low and all other OPK being :bfn:.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I od, I hope not. That would mean I od way earlier than normal. Opk are the same darkness, that's a good sign.
> 
> 
> And Amber, there's no perfect chart. Pregnancy or not you can have weird dips and temps. It just needs to stay above coverline.
> 
> You're early for testing so you still have a chance!
> 
> Thanks ;) I'm cautious about it, only bc of last month. But I've been having some symptoms that I didn't have last month, so hopefully that is a good sign!
> 
> And I agree with Aayla- that you should get to BDing, those two temps are higher then what your coverline would be, and higher then any of your other temps. What is your estrogen line doing on the OPKs? Is it really light, or just a tad lighter? Can you post a pic of last few you've done with one that has a dark estrogen line so I can see the comparison please?Click to expand...
> 
> CBEFM/CBAd: Estrogen line is still dark, no change. The LH line is very slowly, slightly, getting darker. Still Low though.
> Answer: LH line is greyish faint, the squinty kind.
> FRER: LH line is dark but thin and still not quite as dark as control.
> 
> No pics- I have to literally take out the trash after i take them or i will obsess. I have Od on High before but never low and all other OPK being :bfn:.Click to expand...

Hmmm.... I would say, and only because your temp shift wasn't very much higher then your lows, that it "could" be possible for you to of O'd. And like I said before your still within the realm of possibilities to have conceived this cycle if you did, BUT it also could just be a fluke. Has anything changed those two day's that wasn't going on the other day's you were temping? It's hotter in your room/outside, slept some where else, stress, didn't turn on a fan, anything at all different, even things you wouldn't think would matter?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Amber, nope, slept the same. 

I have decided if i dont get high/peak/:bfp: on an OPK the next 2 days, im going to stop temping and pug along because its clearly stressful for me.


----------



## Aayla

Sometimes I find I just have to plug in the temp and walk away. Maybe increase the time you BD to every second day just so you know you likely timed it ok. With how up and down they are they may not show ovulation. 
You have pretty big spikes up and down. Your thermometer could be off too.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Amber, nope, slept the same.
> 
> I have decided if i dont get high/peak/:bfp: on an OPK the next 2 days, im going to stop temping and pug along because its clearly stressful for me.

I'm sorry, hun. I remember those day's and they are no fun. We were "NTNP" for a very long time, and actually trying for about 2 1/2 yrs. I finally just gave up. And I mean _really_ gave up. I had accepted the fact that we would never have kids and was in the process of day dreaming up a life with out them. Then about a yr later, I got pregnant. Just like that. Not trying. Not even thinking about it. I truly thought we just couldn't have kids. I had always had cycle's that were unlike any of my family or friends, it was normal to go months or even over a yr without just ONE cycle! My SO was 29 when we got together, he had not been "careful" in numerous long term relationships and had never had a even so much as a close call. He truly believed he was sterile. Finding out I was pregnant was a shock, surprise, disbelief, etc. The pregnancy didn't even seem 'real" to me until I had her, and even then it took months for it to truly sink in that I in fact had, had a baby and she was mine. I did all the charting, temping, tracking, opk's, preseed, timing correctly, etc. Anything and everything that I could absorb from the internet on how to get pregnant, I did it, and nothing. I got pregnant one time, after we had stopped trying and about 7 weeks in I had a miscarriage. I chalked it up to what I had already believed for so long, was that I just was not able to have kids, and we moved on. So, I do know what you going through. Even though from my post's it may not seem like it, I do. I have just put all of that way back into my "emotional closet" and closed the door on it. My heart truly goes out to you, and hope and pray that you get the baby that you totally deserve as quickly as possible. But I also know when you are in the thick of it, it's hard to see the forest for the tree's and all you can focus on is wanting a baby, and wanting it quickly. The waiting, and putting in so much work for it, is the hardest part when you are having issue's trying to conceive, and believe me, I know all about it. I'm sorry, but what are your doctor's saying and what about hub's swimmer's? Do they have any "plan of action" for you?


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> Sometimes I find I just have to plug in the temp and walk away. Maybe increase the time you BD to every second day just so you know you likely timed it ok. With how up and down they are they may not show ovulation.
> You have pretty big spikes up and down. Your thermometer could be off too.

OnErth- I also agree with Aayla's advice, and maybe you should try getting a new thermometer. How long have you had yours? Also are you temping orally or vaginally? I, personally, choose to temp vaginally, and I feel more confident in those temps, only bc outside factors can effect your oral temp, but that is just me and my take on it. Did you buy a cheapie or did you get one of the "nicer" BBT thermometer's? You could also just stop with the temping and you and hub's try the sperm meet's egg plan? I've heard of a lot of ladies having success with that method fairly quickly after trying it. I also decided to add softcups to our "regimen" after reading the studies done on cervical capping, but there are actual medical devices made for you to do this in the privacy of your own home. Are you currently taking any supplements or vitamins? And have you ever considered doing acupuncture? I've heard a lot of success stories from women going to an acupuncturist that specializes in fertility treatments and/or does a "whole health approach" so they can advise you on other things as well. There are also acupuncturist out there that have combined western medicine with eastern practices together to come from a broader approach and they are able to do other things with you that someone who is only an acupuncturist wouldn't be able to do. They normally combine massage and reflexology along with the acupuncture treatments so it is a stress reducer too. And there is something to reflexology, if there wasn't then OB's wouldn't tell you not to get just any massage esp. foot massages without 1-telling the massage therapist that you are pregnant esp in your second and third trimesters and 2-make sure that you are getting "pregnancy approved" massages, bc it can make you go into early labor. No joke. Some places won't even do a massage on you if you are pregnant bc of the liability factor. Anyways, I know I probably sound like a nut, but I hope at least some of it is helpful to you and that you at the very least look into some of these options yourself to see if they might be something worth trying. :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla, I think that's good advice.

Amber...I can't answer right now because it would be an emotional response and I just can't right now. 

---------
We all walk this hard journey. It's emotional for those of us years into it. One temp, one bfn, anything and we are hermit crabs crying in the corner.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Aayla, I think that's good advice.
> 
> Amber...I can't answer right now because it would be an emotional response and I just can't right now.
> 
> ---------
> We all walk this hard journey. It's emotional for those of us years into it. One temp, one bfn, anything and we are hermit crabs crying in the corner.

I get it. You do what is best for you. And you are the only one who can decided that. Just know that if you do want to talk, I am here. :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Didn't temp this morning.... Not going to anymore.

Tested with cbefm- low
Cb adv- PEAK

Obviously haven't used other opk yet. 

So do I mark peak or low? We did BD! As soon, literally, that I saw that smiley!!!!!


----------



## Aayla

I would mark it as peak. And you did BD. So that sounds like you should O tomorrow? Not sure how in advance these are. But then opk's can be next day or same day.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> I would mark it as peak. And you did BD. So that sounds like you should O tomorrow? Not sure how in advance these are. But then opk's can be next day or same day.

Says 12-48hrs. I'm not sure.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Didn't temp this morning.... Not going to anymore.
> 
> Tested with cbefm- low
> Cb adv- PEAK
> 
> Obviously haven't used other opk yet.
> 
> So do I mark peak or low? We did BD! As soon, literally, that I saw that smiley!!!!!

I would take it as a peak and get to BDing as much as possible :happydance:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Didn't temp this morning.... Not going to anymore.
> 
> Tested with cbefm- low
> Cb adv- PEAK
> 
> Obviously haven't used other opk yet.
> 
> So do I mark peak or low? We did BD! As soon, literally, that I saw that smiley!!!!!
> 
> I would take it as a peak and get to BDing as much as possible :happydance:Click to expand...

we probably cant tomorrow because he works 11-11 and it would really be rushing as soon as he walked in the door. Not impossible but not likely. Hes off Friday so i will be jumping him then! :happydance:


I do know you can get a few peaks on the advanced, thats one of the problems and so im hoping the rest of my OPK catch up but if not, id rather treat it like Im Oing and BD, than wait and miss it!

OR

I really could have ovulated already like you all said and the adv is peaking up tail end of the surge.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ok, so I'm a dork. I'm not new to all this but I've been waiting and waiting on my FR opk thinking the line will get thicker/darker......No. It's been :bfp: and I didn't read the instructions. The color of the line, not thickness. Ooops.

So now I feel dumb but there's tomorrow! Here's to hoping for high/peak on the monitor!!


----------



## Aayla

I think we all have those moments. lol


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Ok, so I'm a dork. I'm not new to all this but I've been waiting and waiting on my FR opk thinking the line will get thicker/darker......No. It's been :bfp: and I didn't read the instructions. The color of the line, not thickness. Ooops.
> 
> So now I feel dumb but there's tomorrow! Here's to hoping for high/peak on the monitor!!




Aayla said:


> I think we all have those moments. lol

OnErth- Oh no :( Well, you still probably have time, bc those things give you a peak about 12-36 hrs before you O. Also, I had three days of blazing positive wondfo's before the monitor gave me a peak reading, so I would trust the monitor a little more, bc it's looking at your estrogen as well and those two hormones work in conjunction with each other to make you O, so it's giving you a bigger picture then just a regular LH test. I wouldn't worry about it that much, but that's why I kept asking you to post pics! I think you'll be fine and time your BDing right even though you were reading the test wrong ;) No biggie

Aayla- So very true. When I first started in on the TTCing many many yrs ago, I thought OPK's were like PT's. A line was a line. I didn't realize you had to wait until it was as dark or darker then the control, I didn't think the color meant anything. Needless to say, that first month was a very exhausting month, lol. I finally figured it out, but not before we did ton's of BDing thinking I was about to O any day. LOL :rofl:

As for me, I am currently 8dpo. My temp went up this morning again, so I'm happy with that. The pink CM stopped, for a day, then it came back this morning, but has been gone ever since. still never made it to actual spotting, though. Still have very mild cramping on my left front low abdomen, nothing bad enough to take anything for, but enough to notice it. It just comes and goes as it pleases. I took an OSOM this morning. Here is a pic. I'm really trying not to get excited, bc of last month, but it's hard. Nothing has been blaring enough to convince me that they are actual beginnings of BFP's, but I've heard that the OSOM are like 99.99% evap proof and if you get a line, you can almost bet money you are pregnant. It is darker then yesterday's OSOM, but still light enough that I'm not convinced. It's going to have to be dark or a digi for me to believe it probably. lol. It's still early, so we will see what happens, but here are the pics of the OSOM. One of them is the original with no altering, the other has been inverted and the contrast fiddled a little.
 



Attached Files:







8DPO- OSOM's, SurePredict, Calgene, and Comparison's to 7DPO 034 OSOMORIGINALUPLOAD1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6









8DPO- OSOM's, SurePredict, Calgene, and Comparison's to 7DPO 034 OSOMINVERTUPLOAD1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

yeah, i dont know why i even bought the silly II test because i can never read them! 

On the 2ww side of it, i do have gobs of HPT. internet cheapies, FRER (old kind) and Answer brand. Im set there at least! 

FX for a high/peak on the CBEFM in about 10hrs! :happydance::flower:


----------



## Aayla

Amber: I totally see that second line!! I would say BFP!! 

Onerth: fingers crossed for you get your peak!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Randomly bought and took CB opk (pink) and got low but the lines are impressive. Should be + today.


Pic attached. These are the pink ones so its just LH or not, not estrogen too.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160623_031132.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

YAY!!

HIGH on CBEFM!!!! (which i got pregnant with Wylder with only High (no peak)
Still Low on the pink CB though!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160623_110221.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20160623_110153.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Aayla

Woo Hoo!! Yay for high. Pmaybe when it goes peak the other one will give you the smiley face?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Woo Hoo!! Yay for high. Pmaybe when it goes peak the other one will give you the smiley face?

Im not sure to be honest? I may not get a peak. With Wylder i had:
cd10-17 Low
cd18-23 high

Od on cd19 with BFP later :) 

----------------
THEN im super SUPER excited! Ive been toying back and forth about this cyst/cancer and whole OB/GYN ordeal plus what IF i did get BFP, what do i do? I contacted my old OB/GYN, who delivered DD2 (in 2007) and handled Wylder (2009). he doesnt take my insurance so id be self pay ($120) BUT i can get in with him and I 100000000000% trust his thoughts on the whole Cyst/Cancer thing and hes very hands off/natural anyway. Its the kind of trust that if he said "auto 3rd section", id fully trust and not judge or question. 

AND

I see him July 5, so id be 12dpo, which id hope id have a :bfp: by then!! EEEEK!


----------



## Aayla

oh that's awesome! It's so nice to find a doctor who you like. My RE left the clinic suddenly and I had a choice of doctors. They immediately thought I would want another female but I had had a doc when my female doc was on maternity leave and I loved him. He was the one who said screw the weight we are putting you on letrozole. I immediately chose him, which surprised them but I want a doc that's going to get shit done and not discriminate on my weight.


----------



## Aayla

I don't know if you all can read wondfo hpt but here is mine from this morning. I am 7dpo. I have total morning sickness. Well nausea and dizziness. No throwing up thank goodness. But it's hard to concentrate on my work. 

Some ladies in another thread can see a bit of something. I'm back and forth. I know it's early and I didn't expect anyone to see anything. I only posted for the test porn reason. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







7dpo.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> I don't know if you all can read wondfo hpt but here is mine from this morning. I am 7dpo. I have total morning sickness. Well nausea and dizziness. No throwing up thank goodness. But it's hard to concentrate on my work.
> 
> Some ladies in another thread can see a bit of something. I'm back and forth. I know it's early and I didn't expect anyone to see anything. I only posted for the test porn reason. :haha:

I sort of can! 

------
This dr was one that when everyone else said 3rd section, he said VBA2C. He didnt make me lay in the hospital bed either. Then with Wylder, he was nice and gentle, not dismissive of our loss. 

I have gone to 5 other GYN/ONC about this cyst and they are ALL surgery happy and quick to rip my insides apart. Maybe this dr will agree but i have a feeling based on the past, he will EXPLAIN, rather than talk at me.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im trying to woo DH, but hes at work and wed have to rush when he gets home to get it in tonight. :sex:


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> YAY!!
> 
> HIGH on CBEFM!!!! (which i got pregnant with Wylder with only High (no peak)
> Still Low on the pink CB though!

That's great! What is the second line on the pink on then? Just a control?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!
> 
> HIGH on CBEFM!!!! (which i got pregnant with Wylder with only High (no peak)
> Still Low on the pink CB though!
> 
> That's great! What is the second line on the pink on then? Just a control?Click to expand...

The pink handle CB digi OPK only do LH, not LH and Estrogen like advanced digi/monitors. So yeah left is LH and right is control.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!
> 
> HIGH on CBEFM!!!! (which i got pregnant with Wylder with only High (no peak)
> Still Low on the pink CB though!
> 
> That's great! What is the second line on the pink on then? Just a control?Click to expand...
> 
> The pink handle CB digi OPK only do LH, not LH and Estrogen like advanced digi/monitors. So yeah left is LH and right is control.Click to expand...

Okay, cool. Looking good. Do you happen to ever use wondfo's for LH strips? I had a lot of problems with other LH strips not being sensitive enough to catch my surge, but I went ahead and tried the wondfo's and they are really great. And you get them for really cheap on ebay, and sometimes Amazon. It might be something you want to check into. Some other lady on here was saying that the One+steps actually carry LH strips in different sensitivities, like 20, 30, and 40 and maybe even 10 but not positive on that one. I found them in an online store once if your interested. 

Do you mind looking at my chart for me? Is it "normal" for the temps to start going up so high like mine are?


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> I don't know if you all can read wondfo hpt but here is mine from this morning. I am 7dpo. I have total morning sickness. Well nausea and dizziness. No throwing up thank goodness. But it's hard to concentrate on my work.
> 
> Some ladies in another thread can see a bit of something. I'm back and forth. I know it's early and I didn't expect anyone to see anything. I only posted for the test porn reason. :haha:

I don't see anything on that, but it's still super early, esp to be using a 25mIU Wondfo. Your not out yet, but I don't see anything on that test. Good luck and sending lots of sticky baby dust :)


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Im trying to woo DH, but hes at work and wed have to rush when he gets home to get it in tonight. :sex:

I'd still do it, lol, you really just need his swimmers, it doesn't have to be lovemaking marathon. LOL :dohh:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> Okay, cool. Looking good. Do you happen to ever use wondfo's for LH strips? I had a lot of problems with other LH strips not being sensitive enough to catch my surge, but I went ahead and tried the wondfo's and they are really great. And you get them for really cheap on ebay, and sometimes Amazon. It might be something you want to check into. Some other lady on here was saying that the One+steps actually carry LH strips in different sensitivities, like 20, 30, and 40 and maybe even 10 but not positive on that one. I found them in an online store once if your interested.
> 
> Do you mind looking at my chart for me? Is it "normal" for the temps to start going up so high like mine are?

Im good on OPK for now but if theres a next cycle, then maybe. 

Theres no normal. Your temps could be from pregnancy or just high progesterone. :) 



ambertwogood said:


> I'd still do it, lol, you really just need his swimmers, it doesn't have to be lovemaking marathon. LOL :dohh:

" please make a deposit right here and ill get the turkey baster". :haha::blush:


----------



## Aayla

Sometimes if you get another rise it becomes triphasic and it is a good sign. 

I have some people tell me the wondfo is as sensitive as 10miu. Officially it is 25 Miu but so is frer.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo!! Yay for high. Pmaybe when it goes peak the other one will give you the smiley face?
> 
> Im not sure to be honest? I may not get a peak. With Wylder i had:
> cd10-17 Low
> cd18-23 high
> 
> Od on cd19 with BFP later :)
> 
> ----------------
> THEN im super SUPER excited! Ive been toying back and forth about this cyst/cancer and whole OB/GYN ordeal plus what IF i did get BFP, what do i do? I contacted my old OB/GYN, who delivered DD2 (in 2007) and handled Wylder (2009). he doesnt take my insurance so id be self pay ($120) BUT i can get in with him and I 100000000000% trust his thoughts on the whole Cyst/Cancer thing and hes very hands off/natural anyway. Its the kind of trust that if he said "auto 3rd section", id fully trust and not judge or question.
> 
> AND
> 
> I see him July 5, so id be 12dpo, which id hope id have a :bfp: by then!! EEEEK!Click to expand...

That's really nice! Excited for you :) 

Do you ladies think it's too early to try a FRER? I'm 9dpo today, my temps I 'think' are looking right for a pregnancy, but I'm still new at the temping thing so I could be totally wrong on that one. lol. ALL of my pee today, even my FMU and SMU has been so light and see through, like it's diluted, but I haven't changed anything about my drinking habits, so it's really weird? I'm waiting right now to see if anything comes up on the one OSOM I did, but I'm not very hopeful as my urine has decided to be super diluted today. The line from yesterday is a little more visable today, though... Still not sure what to think about that though...I mean I've heard of lots of ladies saying their first few early positives developed well after ten min's, and then began to get darker and come up faster as they were further along, but I still am leary to trust it.


----------



## Aayla

9 might be a little early for frer. If you can get a two pack then you can try one and of negative wait a few days and try again.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth-LOL- But totally my point. And this would definitely be one of the times that would so put in a softcup afterwards overnight. But that's just me. I've looked at the success rates of cervical capping and they are definitely in your favor and up your odds, so you not hurting anything to put one in ;)


----------



## ambertwogood

I have like 8 of them. And if you are wondering why my response is at the top of all the quotes, I have no clue. My computer is acting weird.

So it's making it really hard not to dip one, but I also don't want to waste one either. Ugh the waiting....



OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Okay, cool. Looking good. Do you happen to ever use wondfo's for LH strips? I had a lot of problems with other LH strips not being sensitive enough to catch my surge, but I went ahead and tried the wondfo's and they are really great. And you get them for really cheap on ebay, and sometimes Amazon. It might be something you want to check into. Some other lady on here was saying that the One+steps actually carry LH strips in different sensitivities, like 20, 30, and 40 and maybe even 10 but not positive on that one. I found them in an online store once if your interested.
> 
> Do you mind looking at my chart for me? Is it "normal" for the temps to start going up so high like mine are?
> 
> Im good on OPK for now but if theres a next cycle, then maybe.
> 
> Theres no normal. Your temps could be from pregnancy or just high progesterone. :)
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> I'd still do it, lol, you really just need his swimmers, it doesn't have to be lovemaking marathon. LOL :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> " please make a deposit right here and ill get the turkey baster". :haha::blush:Click to expand...




Aayla said:


> 9 might be a little early for frer. If you can get a two pack then you can try one and of negative wait a few days and try again.


----------



## kmpreston

I would say go for it with a frer


----------



## Aayla

If I had 8 I would so be dipping a frer. Lol


----------



## ambertwogood

So, I guess, I'm going to go ahead and dip one of them. I am not really expecting much of anything on it though. My osom is still drying, but the line looks about the same as yesterday's so far, don't know if that is a good thing or bad. :/ I'm so over this having to wait to test, and not knowing if the lines I have seen are actually "real' lines or horrible tricks. I'm off to dip the frer now. We will see what happens. What should my LH be doing right now, if I was pregnant and if I wasn't? I've heard of people getting progressions on those before is that real?


----------



## Aayla

Your LH varies day by day and hour by hour. Usually you have to have well over the amount of hcg that a frer would pick up on. I got a false positive opk due to hcg just after my mc. I didn't test it down to know the limit. 

Suffice it to say it is not a reliable way to test for pregnancy


----------



## ambertwogood

Okay, so the FRER was a flop. When I hold it a certain angle in the right light and all that jazz it looks like I can see the tiniest smidgen of a line that is very light pink, but I'm chalking that up to me wanting to see something and moving on. Maybe I should wait another two days to test? It's just so hard.....


----------



## Aayla

For the frer I would wait for 2 days. If you can. Lol to be honest I probably couldn't haha


----------



## ambertwogood

OMG. OMG. I'm freaking out just a little bit. I went ahead and dipped another SurePredict just bc, and there is a line on it. It's light. But it is defo there. Unfortunately, my camera's battery just died so it will about 30 min's before I can post a pic of it. But I will as soon it charges enough to get a few pics of it. Does anyone have any exp with Surepredicts? How reliable are they? I'm so freaking out a little.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I jumped DH... hehe :spermy:

show pics!!


----------



## Aayla

Awesome Onerth!!


----------



## ambertwogood

Ok, I'm still going to load a pic of it, but the most bizarre thing happened. when I went to pull it out to take a pic, it didn't look the same as when it was within the ten minute time limit. Now it's not as visible. I can still kind of see where it was at, but it doesn't look nearly as good as it did before. Has anyone else ever had this happen to them and still be right? that it actually was the beginning of a BFP or no? I can't lie, I'm incredibly disappointed that I wasn't able to get a pic of it, when it was there. I mean it was still faint, but much darker then any of my other tests. I don't know what happened. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- the wondfos suck! I repeat they suck! The sensitivity is absolutely terrible. I heard they wet good so I got them but with my bfp the line was definitely there but not very dark and my level was 116! And two days later when it was like 248 or something the line was barely darker! However, the nee frer picked up a line when my hcg level was only 8! But I've heard evaps are bad on those. So I don't know which is worse. Waiting longer for a bfp or possible Evap lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Low on pink
high on cbefm

I thought the advanced would let me test again but it didn't.


----------



## Aayla

mrs.green2015 said:


> Aayla- the wondfos suck! I repeat they suck! The sensitivity is absolutely terrible. I heard they wet good so I got them but with my bfp the line was definitely there but not very dark and my level was 116! And two days later when it was like 248 or something the line was barely darker! However, the nee frer picked up a line when my hcg level was only 8! But I've heard evaps are bad on those. So I don't know which is worse. Waiting longer for a bfp or possible Evap lol

Thanks Mrs. Green. I wish I could afford a lot of frer. We are lucky we don't have the new curved ones here yet. At most I could get 4 today. The walmart sells them for $20 for 2. But I would have to be careful about using them. and possibly only use them every 48 hours.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> YAY!!
> 
> HIGH on CBEFM!!!! (which i got pregnant with Wylder with only High (no peak)
> Still Low on the pink CB though!




Aayla said:


> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Aayla- the wondfos suck! I repeat they suck! The sensitivity is absolutely terrible. I heard they wet good so I got them but with my bfp the line was definitely there but not very dark and my level was 116! And two days later when it was like 248 or something the line was barely darker! However, the nee frer picked up a line when my hcg level was only 8! But I've heard evaps are bad on those. So I don't know which is worse. Waiting longer for a bfp or possible Evap lol
> 
> Thanks Mrs. Green. I wish I could afford a lot of frer. We are lucky we don't have the new curved ones here yet. At most I could get 4 today. The walmart sells them for $20 for 2. But I would have to be careful about using them. and possibly only use them every 48 hours.Click to expand...


Have you looked on Ebay? That's were I buy basically All of my test's from and you can really good prices, plus you always have the option of emailing the seller and haggling with them a little on the price if you think it's still too high. But they average at about 4.50 per test on ebay. Just as is, without working out something with the seller.


----------



## ambertwogood

ambertwogood said:


> Ok, I'm still going to load a pic of it, but the most bizarre thing happened. when I went to pull it out to take a pic, it didn't look the same as when it was within the ten minute time limit. Now it's not as visible. I can still kind of see where it was at, but it doesn't look nearly as good as it did before. Has anyone else ever had this happen to them and still be right? that it actually was the beginning of a BFP or no? I can't lie, I'm incredibly disappointed that I wasn't able to get a pic of it, when it was there. I mean it was still faint, but much darker then any of my other tests. I don't know what happened. I'm so disappointed.

Nobody has ever had this happen to them? I'm scared to test today, just bc of what happened last night and it getting my hopes up and then disappearing after it dried. :cry:


----------



## Aayla

It hasn't happened to me but I have read of it happening to other ladies. Sometimes it's just the dye running through the strip but when it dries..nothing. Maybe there isn't enough hcg to keep the line dark for a period of time. I usually set my timer for 9 min and then take a pic. Because it can take a good min to get a good pic. So this way I am still in that window.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Hasn't happened to me.
------
Finally got the advanced to read..low.

So cbefm is the only thing still reading any kind of fertile window.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- even though wondfos suck I would still use them lol then it would make me feel less bad about a bfn haha! 

Amber- I've heard of due running through like aayla said. 

Afm- super sick. All the time. Even with meds. So I've been reading along but that's about it. Babies are amazing. Saw them this morning and they're both measuring a day ahead so yay!


----------



## Aayla

mrs Green: sorry to hear that you aren't well. yay for babies doing well. I hope I get twins. That would be awesome. 

i will be picking up some frer tomorrow. This way i won't use them until sunday morning 10dpo. lol if I use them every 2 days and the wondfo's in between I should be okay. Unless I get a decent line on the frer. lol


----------



## kmpreston

ambertwogood said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm still going to load a pic of it, but the most bizarre thing happened. when I went to pull it out to take a pic, it didn't look the same as when it was within the ten minute time limit. Now it's not as visible. I can still kind of see where it was at, but it doesn't look nearly as good as it did before. Has anyone else ever had this happen to them and still be right? that it actually was the beginning of a BFP or no? I can't lie, I'm incredibly disappointed that I wasn't able to get a pic of it, when it was there. I mean it was still faint, but much darker then any of my other tests. I don't know what happened. I'm so disappointed.
> 
> Nobody has ever had this happen to them? I'm scared to test today, just bc of what happened last night and it getting my hopes up and then disappearing after it dried. :cry:Click to expand...

Ye I had this happen several times with my CP


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm still going to load a pic of it, but the most bizarre thing happened. when I went to pull it out to take a pic, it didn't look the same as when it was within the ten minute time limit. Now it's not as visible. I can still kind of see where it was at, but it doesn't look nearly as good as it did before. Has anyone else ever had this happen to them and still be right? that it actually was the beginning of a BFP or no? I can't lie, I'm incredibly disappointed that I wasn't able to get a pic of it, when it was there. I mean it was still faint, but much darker then any of my other tests. I don't know what happened. I'm so disappointed.
> 
> Nobody has ever had this happen to them? I'm scared to test today, just bc of what happened last night and it getting my hopes up and then disappearing after it dried. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Ye I had this happen several times with my CPClick to expand...

That's what I was afraid of. I watched the dye go across, so it wasn't just the dye being there and then moving, the dye had already passed over the control line, and then as I watched it the test line turned pink, I mean it was faint, but it was more noticable then my other lines I've got, it would of showed on a pic defo. Then after it dried, while I was waiting on the camera battery to charge, it just disappeared. It was the weirdest thing. Which I have went back and compared my lines on the OSOM's and they are getting darker just not significantly darker, but they are day by day, and not 48hr's apart. so I don't know what to think at this point. I know it's still early, but I think that this is causing me more stress then it's worth. Maybe I should just wait for the day FF told me to test on?


----------



## Aayla

it could just be a crap test too. but if it is just causing you stress then I say wait at least a day or two. When is your official test day from FF?


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I jumped DH... hehe :spermy:
> 
> show pics!!




OnErth&InHvn said:


> Hasn't happened to me.
> ------
> Finally got the advanced to read..low.
> 
> So cbefm is the only thing still reading any kind of fertile window.




mrs.green2015 said:


> Aayla- even though wondfos suck I would still use them lol then it would make me feel less bad about a bfn haha!
> 
> Amber- I've heard of due running through like aayla said.
> 
> Afm- super sick. All the time. Even with meds. So I've been reading along but that's about it. Babies are amazing. Saw them this morning and they're both measuring a day ahead so yay!




kmpreston said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm still going to load a pic of it, but the most bizarre thing happened. when I went to pull it out to take a pic, it didn't look the same as when it was within the ten minute time limit. Now it's not as visible. I can still kind of see where it was at, but it doesn't look nearly as good as it did before. Has anyone else ever had this happen to them and still be right? that it actually was the beginning of a BFP or no? I can't lie, I'm incredibly disappointed that I wasn't able to get a pic of it, when it was there. I mean it was still faint, but much darker then any of my other tests. I don't know what happened. I'm so disappointed.
> 
> Nobody has ever had this happen to them? I'm scared to test today, just bc of what happened last night and it getting my hopes up and then disappearing after it dried. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Ye I had this happen several times with my CPClick to expand...

OnErth- Yay! I'm glad that you got to get in that BD. But I'm not sure what to make of your monitor's and there mixed readings. That would be so confusing to me. Have any of your sticks for the advanced had a light estrogen line and a darker LH line? I didn't get a chance to look at your chart before I open this reply box, so what are your temps doing?

Mrs.Green- that super sucks that you're so sick. I'm sorry :hugs: But that is normally temporary so at least you can hope for it stop sometime soon. How far along are you now? That's great about your scans though. I know it was always really comforting to me when I got to go in for scans to take a look in at my little (which was a lot! bc I was high risk). I have a ton of the reg wondfo's but I haven't even been using them, and I have a bunch of the 10mIU wondfo's but there are really mixed reviews for them, a lot of the reviews say that the reg ones showed a line before the 10mIU ones....so WTH? lol

AFM- My temps are still high. Hoping that's a good thing, but I'm really getting sick of this "is that a line" is it just an evap? bs. It's becoming stressful, and I would like to say that I will cease testing until the day that FF suggest's that I test, but I'm sure I will wake up tom morning with hope that something miraculous has happened and a decernable line will finally show on one of these dang tests. I'm having a terrible time stopping myself, esp with the arsenal of tests that I have at my finger tips. lol. "boo" :nope:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im not really worried anymore. My CM dried up, so im thinking i already od.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Im not really worried anymore. My CM dried up, so im thinking i already od.

Well, looking at your chart, if you did O on CD16 then you got in perfect BDing, so I think you have your bases covered. If it were my chart I think I would feel good about it ;)


----------



## kmpreston

What test brand is giving you these maybe lines


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> What test brand is giving you these maybe lines


Well I definitely have lines on the OSOM's which when I line them up by dpo do appear to gradually be getting darker but not any really strikingly obvious, if they are darker it's just by a smidgen. But the one that gave me a line and then disappeared was a SurePredict, which is supposedly a 10mIU sensitivity, it has mixed reviews on Amazon though. I'm out of the test brand that had originally gave me a pretty decent line, they were clungene, which is some kind of laboratory test, with a sensitivity of 10mIU.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I just got back from talking to a midwife...I asked about potential pregnancy/delivery with a 14cm cyst and she said it's essentially up to the Dr. If it's not causing issues, it shouldn't be a problem but the ob may monitor it.

That made me feel better. My body won't explode or something crazy.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I just got back from talking to a midwife...I asked about potential pregnancy/delivery with a 14cm cyst and she said it's essentially up to the Dr. If it's not causing issues, it shouldn't be a problem but the ob may monitor it.
> 
> That made me feel better. My body won't explode or something crazy.

Well, that's good news :hugs: I would say that when it comes to things like that, that it all has to do with the relationship you have with your doctor and how comfortable they are with the situation. But from what you've said about your doctor, I think you are in good hands and will be fine. I bet that took a load off your shoulders though actually hearing from someone in the medical field, and obstetrics specifically.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from talking to a midwife...I asked about potential pregnancy/delivery with a 14cm cyst and she said it's essentially up to the Dr. If it's not causing issues, it shouldn't be a problem but the ob may monitor it.
> 
> That made me feel better. My body won't explode or something crazy.
> 
> Well, that's good news :hugs: I would say that when it comes to things like that, that it all has to do with the relationship you have with your doctor and how comfortable they are with the situation. But from what you've said about your doctor, I think you are in good hands and will be fine. I bet that took a load off your shoulders though actually hearing from someone in the medical field, and obstetrics specifically.Click to expand...

It made me feel better in regards to my safety a bit more but its still a " what if" kind of thing. 

Im still seeing the dr in July to ask him.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from talking to a midwife...I asked about potential pregnancy/delivery with a 14cm cyst and she said it's essentially up to the Dr. If it's not causing issues, it shouldn't be a problem but the ob may monitor it.
> 
> That made me feel better. My body won't explode or something crazy.
> 
> Well, that's good news :hugs: I would say that when it comes to things like that, that it all has to do with the relationship you have with your doctor and how comfortable they are with the situation. But from what you've said about your doctor, I think you are in good hands and will be fine. I bet that took a load off your shoulders though actually hearing from someone in the medical field, and obstetrics specifically.Click to expand...
> 
> It made me feel better in regards to my safety a bit more but its still a " what if" kind of thing.
> 
> Im still seeing the dr in July to ask him.Click to expand...

That's good. I'm glad that you have a doctor that you trust and like. It took me going through 3 OB's with my LO when I was pregnant before I found one I loved. 

AFM- Here are pics from the test last night. Still not sure what to make of it. I'll post the 10dpo pics right after this.
 



Attached Files:







9DPO Test that line disappeared on 001 (640x480).jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3









9DPO Test that line disappeared on 003 (640x480).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2









9DPO Test that line disappeared on 007 (640x480).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3









9DPO Test that line disappeared on 013 (640x480).jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3









9DPO Test that line disappeared on 014 (640x480).jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Aayla

I definitely see something on the bottom pics but not sure about colour.


----------



## ambertwogood

These are from today. There is still a line on the OSOM, I think it looks a tad darker then yesterday's but honestly at this point I have no clue. They are all just so faint. Sometimes I think I can see a hint of something on the surepredicts, then other times I can't. Let me know what you ladies think. I know I'm still testing pretty early, and that faint lines at this point don't mean I'm out, it's just getting a bit stressful on me. I just want a definitive answer, ya know. It's the limbo that's killing me :cry:
 



Attached Files:







10DPO OSOM and SUREPREDICT COMPARISON 006 (640x480).jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5









10DPO OSOM and SUREPREDICT COMPARISON 018 (640x480).jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3









10DPO OSOM and SUREPREDICT COMPARISON 037 (640x480).jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> I definitely see something on the bottom pics but not sure about colour.

That was what happened after it dried. The very first pic isn't that great, but that was the only one I got while it was still pink and wet before the camera died. The rest of them are from after it dried and didn't look the same anymore. I really just want to throw my hands up on that one. :baby:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Amber, good luck!


I jumped DH again and I know unless he initiated Saturday, I'll have to wait till Sunday or Monday. I feel good about our timing compared to other cycles.


----------



## Aayla

9dpo, fmu, frer. All pics are of the same pic. All within time limit.
 



Attached Files:







20160625_062000.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6









20160625_064253.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 4









20160625_064321.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> 9dpo, fmu, frer. All pics are of the same pic. All within time limit.

I dont know I want to say that I see the faintest hint of something but I can't be sure yet


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I think I see it too


----------



## Aayla

I'm taking tomorrow off from testing. Which is crazy cause it is the classic day to start, 10 dpo. But I want to focus on my house and not worry about some test. And give it time to rise more. I am so sure this is positive just like last time. But it was a squinter like this at 10dpo and a line didn't appear until 13dpo. I am hoping because I see something at 9dpo that at 11dpo I will get a decent line. 

i also put the test up on countdowntopregnancy. People can vote on it. lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Hmmm, different FF settings give me different coverlines. I'd Is normally go for the lowest. Weird.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Hmmm, different FF settings give me different coverlines. I'd Is normally go for the lowest. Weird.

How do you change settings on FF? What can you change on it, just curious ;)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, different FF settings give me different coverlines. I'd Is normally go for the lowest. Weird.
> 
> How do you change settings on FF? What can you change on it, just curious ;)Click to expand...

Under your chart, you'll see ovulation detector. Click tuning/override. Click the method.

Research
Advanced
Opk
FAM


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

As long as my temp stays up I'm pretty certain I od. Started progesterone, pineapple and nuts anyway. 

Pupo :af:


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> As long as my temp stays up I'm pretty certain I od. Started progesterone, pineapple and nuts anyway.
> 
> Pupo :af:

Good luck ;) If this cycle falls through, I'm really upping our game the next cycle. esp with the supplements and such that we 'could' be taking (probably should of been already, lol) But I feel like I'm starting to get obsessed and crazy with baby fever. It's like it consume's my entire day. And I can't turn it off. :shrug: SO doesn't understand it either. But he's a man, so I'm not sure that he ever would be able to fully comprehend it, esp, a woman like me approaching (very quickly) I might add, the age at which fertility starts to decline very rapidly, already having issue's. Nope, he just doesn't get it. AT ALL.:dohh:


----------



## Aayla

Guys never do. My DH has been very tolerant. But just shakes his head at me most days. 

This cycle was the easiest cycle we did. Sort of timed sex, no preseed, and when we did BD it was so relaxed. 

But I get the obsessivness. Despite this being relaxed I still think about this non stop. And now that I am testing I have a whole new thing to obsess over.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im obsessing over my chart/temps...Dh has been tolerate this cycle of me going on and on. Which is kind of nice to have him involved as much as he has been.


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> Guys never do. My DH has been very tolerant. But just shakes his head at me most days.
> 
> This cycle was the easiest cycle we did. Sort of timed sex, no preseed, and when we did BD it was so relaxed.
> 
> But I get the obsessivness. Despite this being relaxed I still think about this non stop. And now that I am testing I have a whole new thing to obsess over.




OnErth&InHvn said:


> Im obsessing over my chart/temps...Dh has been tolerate this cycle of me going on and on. Which is kind of nice to have him involved as much as he has been.

Aayla- Oh, God. The testing. And it's really non stop for me, except for the few days that AF is around, bc I'm either peeing in a cup to do an OPK or in one for a PT, or to make sure that my LH levels are going back down after I O, or seeing if I just so happen to blazing positive post O, thinking that maybe it could mean I am indeed pregnant. lol. It's insanity. And the messed up part, is I am fully aware of how obsessive I am about it and just keep going and going. It's like I cant stop and am just completely consumed by getting pregnant. And if I'm being perfectly honest, lol, I do feel like a bit of a lunatic at times. :shrug: :rofl: And it just depends on which side of the crosshairs we happen to be in in time, as to what I am obsessing over at that moment. LMAO. 

OnErth- Sometimes I wish my SO would get a little more involved. Well, not even "more involved" if he would just try to see things from my side of it. He's just so relaxed about it, like we have all the time in the world, and doesn't really think that "right now" is a good time anyways, so he's "cool" either way. And I'm sitting over with a ticking biological clock blarring in my head, screaming "YOU'RE RUNNING OUT OF TIME, EVERY MONTH THAT PASSES IS JUST GETTING YOU CLOSER TO NEVER HAVING ANOTHER BABY" Which I know is probably a tad bit dramatic, but I can't help it, I feel like I'm running out of time for our second baby and scared to death that we are going to have problems conceiving like we did the first time. It's like he thinks that we can just do it whenever feels like things are perfect, and they never will be btw, and I'm helpless to defend my point of view on it. But those issue's are whole other can of worms between me and DH. But I am a little bit jealous that your hubs listens to you about all the charting and everything, and you have a human being to vent it all out with. :blush:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Amber, he listens but he rolls his eyes too. Lol.


----------



## ambertwogood

Yeah- I could probably actually talk for hours about everything about my chart, temping, cp/cm, opk, different PT's, the forums, etc, while SO was in the room and appearing as though he was listening, but I literally mine as well be telling it all to my tiny little dog, she would probably absorb more of it and actually sympathize with me more so then he would. He will sit quietly while I talk, but majority of the time, he is not actually hearing me- If that makes any sense. LOL


----------



## Aayla

makes perfect sense. my DH is a lot like that. Especially now that we have been doing this for a year. lol Take this morning for example. So I used a FRER for the first time and since I could sort of see something but not see something I was obsessive over it. I had been up since 6am (since I can no longer hold my pee during the night :growlmad: ) So he was surprised to see me up when he got home from work. I told him I took a good test and I think I can see something but not totally sure. He just started laughing and said you always see something. So I tried to show him and of course he saw nothing. :nope: And then he just shook his head and then went to bed. 

Now he just accepts my craziness. He wants a baby right now just as much as I do and knows we are on a time limit but knows most of it is out of his hands. I do the obsessing for the both of us. Sometimes I wish I could stay quiet so I could surprise him but I get so excited about the possibility.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

haha. i decided to see what Ovagraph thought my O day was.... it went from cd12 with discarded temps to CD14 without temps...lol. 

OY! cd12? cd14? cd16? Dang! 

attached
 



Attached Files:







tempcrazy!.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Aayla

I think FF looks good with the way they are climbing. I would go with that. and timing is pretty good for cd 16. I would stop stressing and just welcome yourself to the TWW! :D


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> I think FF looks good with the way they are climbing. I would go with that. and timing is pretty good for cd 16. I would stop stressing and just welcome yourself to the TWW! :D

I like the way they are staying up too! Before bed im like " ok, let me wake up to either my temp the same or up! It cant go down!"


----------



## Aayla

I was so mad that I forgot my thermometer at home. i house sat for my parents last night. But one day won't matter too much right now. And now I am back at home and will be on schedule, sort of. I temped way early on Friday because I just couldn't get back to sleep after getting up to pee. 

For the last 3 days I have not been able to hold it through the night. it is rare for me to get up to go but here i am having to quickly get up, go pee, take a test and then lay back down for a couple of hours once I am done taking a pic. Then when I get up normally I post them. :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> I was so mad that I forgot my thermometer at home. i house sat for my parents last night. But one day won't matter too much right now. And now I am back at home and will be on schedule, sort of. I temped way early on Friday because I just couldn't get back to sleep after getting up to pee.
> 
> For the last 3 days I have not been able to hold it through the night. it is rare for me to get up to go but here i am having to quickly get up, go pee, take a test and then lay back down for a couple of hours once I am done taking a pic. Then when I get up normally I post them. :haha:

 Im glad you made it home ok! Was it a nice semi mini vacation for you?


----------



## Aayla

nah. I'm at my parents every day as I work in their office. and they are only a 20 min walk from my house. But I like getting dog time. I have 4 awesome cats and we aren't allowed dogs and dogs are so much work. I love that I can sleep in and they don't cry to go outside to pee. :haha: But I love their dog's personality and she is so easy to care for.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

aww, im glad you love the dog! We have 4 dogs and 2 cats. I cant imagine life without dogs! (cats i can)

and my nanny family cancelled this week so i wont be able to go to the OB/GYN on the 5th (since im self pay).


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Amber, he listens but he rolls his eyes too. Lol.




Aayla said:


> makes perfect sense. my DH is a lot like that. Especially now that we have been doing this for a year. lol Take this morning for example. So I used a FRER for the first time and since I could sort of see something but not see something I was obsessive over it. I had been up since 6am (since I can no longer hold my pee during the night :growlmad: ) So he was surprised to see me up when he got home from work. I told him I took a good test and I think I can see something but not totally sure. He just started laughing and said you always see something. So I tried to show him and of course he saw nothing. :nope: And then he just shook his head and then went to bed.
> 
> Now he just accepts my craziness. He wants a baby right now just as much as I do and knows we are on a time limit but knows most of it is out of his hands. I do the obsessing for the both of us. Sometimes I wish I could stay quiet so I could surprise him but I get so excited about the possibility.




Aayla said:


> I think FF looks good with the way they are climbing. I would go with that. and timing is pretty good for cd 16. I would stop stressing and just welcome yourself to the TWW! :D




OnErth&InHvn said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> I think FF looks good with the way they are climbing. I would go with that. and timing is pretty good for cd 16. I would stop stressing and just welcome yourself to the TWW! :D
> 
> I like the way they are staying up too! Before bed im like " ok, let me wake up to either my temp the same or up! It cant go down!"Click to expand...




Aayla said:


> I was so mad that I forgot my thermometer at home. i house sat for my parents last night. But one day won't matter too much right now. And now I am back at home and will be on schedule, sort of. I temped way early on Friday because I just couldn't get back to sleep after getting up to pee.
> 
> For the last 3 days I have not been able to hold it through the night. it is rare for me to get up to go but here i am having to quickly get up, go pee, take a test and then lay back down for a couple of hours once I am done taking a pic. Then when I get up normally I post them. :haha:

Aayla- Yeah, my SO doesn't even try to look if I try to show him a test that I might be able to see something on. He will take one glance at it, and if it is not glaring obvious then he hands it back to me and tells me I'm crazy that there's nothing on it! :growlmad: LOL- He makes me so mad sometimes. But yes, he does not "obsess" over any of it, it will be what it will be and he's done. I can't be that "hands off". I decided to go ahead and do another OSOM last night bc I hadn't done one in a while and woke up this morning to it having a HORRIBLE dye run on it so you can't see anything! So upsetting. I feel like I can see something on the acumed's I did last night and this morning but it's still super faint, and certainly questionable. But you saying that you are having to get up in the middle of night to pee, is a GOOD thing! That was one of the first "pregnancy symptoms" I had with Emma. It was SO annoying. So hopefully it's a sign for you too ;)

OnErth- I agree with Aayla on you O date, I think FF has it right and you should stick with that ;) But I totally get the temping thing. Every night when I lay down, I do the same thing, as if I can will my temp to stay up and that it somehow mean's I'm actually pregnant? :rofl: #ThethingsWePutOurselvesThroughWhileTTCing LOL


----------



## Aayla

I'm happy to hear peeing in the night is a thing. lol Heartburn also started today and I'm having a hard time cleaning the house. I get a spur of energy but too much movement is making my stomach feel like it's in my throat. I'm trying to unclutter the dining area so I can unpack boxes and start selling my stuff. We have so much crap and too much furniture for our tiny place and we need to downsize something fierce. Especially if we have a baby on the way.

But the day is young (only 1pm here) so I have the time to do some work, sit and rest, do some work, sit and rest etc.


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> I'm happy to hear peeing in the night is a thing. lol Heartburn also started today and I'm having a hard time cleaning the house. I get a spur of energy but too much movement is making my stomach feel like it's in my throat. I'm trying to unclutter the dining area so I can unpack boxes and start selling my stuff. We have so much crap and too much furniture for our tiny place and we need to downsize something fierce. Especially if we have a baby on the way.
> 
> But the day is young (only 1pm here) so I have the time to do some work, sit and rest, do some work, sit and rest etc.

Yeah, it actually was one of the very first symptoms I got with her. I read somewhere that the reason it _can_ be an early symptom (bc the baby and your uterus are not even close to being big enough to cause it yet lol) is because when you first conceive, everything down there gets swollen, inflamed, basically irritated, which is why cramping/feeling as if your period will happen any day but never does is also an early symptom, and that slight swelling/irritation is what causes you to have the urge to go all the time. But it also could be coincidence. I also felt like I was starving all the time, which was highly unusual for me, bc I've never really had an appetite, and if I didn't eat as soon as I got that feeling, I would get super nauseous. Acne on my forehead was also an early symptom. I think that was about it as far as very early symptoms. But I didn't get a lot of the "classic" pregnancy symptoms with her either, even throughout the rest of the pregnancy. All I really had was occasional heartburn. Oh- the other thing that started happening early on was pain in my vaginal canal, like it felt like being stabbed and tiny burst of lightening bolts (and I promise this is a thing, lol, it is very painful and most commonly referred to as "lightening crotch" lol) and if I would raise my arms above my head to really stretch I would get pain in the sides of my abdomen that was so painful it would automatically make you jerk your arms back down, lol. But from what I read, most people don't get those two symptoms until later on, if you even ever get them, I was "lucky" and got them in the first month, lol.


----------



## ambertwogood

And I feel ya on the major need to declutter and downsize our belongings. I feel like my house is started to close in on me sometimes. My craft room is horrible, I can't even get into it. I'm going to have to slowly dig myself into that room and organize all of it. Ugh. Here are the pics from last night and this morning. Also a CB from 11DPO. The first pics are from 11dpo pm and then the last pic of all the IC's lined up is from this morning 12dpo fMU. I feel like I can see a squinter on both acumeds (the IC pic that's by it's self and then with the OSOM, and on the last pic the Acumed is the very bottom test) but it's so faint I still don't believe it. I definitely saw something on the CB, and it was there within the time limit, but every body complains about them so much that I find it hard to trust with it being that light. Humph. :dohh::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







11DPO PM and 12DPO FMU 011 (640x480).jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 3









11DPO PM and 12DPO FMU 013 (640x480).jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 4









10DPO PM and 11DPO FMU and SMU 014 (640x480).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3









10DPO PM and 11DPO FMU and SMU 016 (640x480).jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3









11DPO PM and 12DPO FMU 001 (640x480).jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Aayla

on the first CB photo I can see a line when I don't click on it but when I do click on it, it seems to disappear. Weird. I see about that dye run. That sucks. and i do see something on the acumed.


----------



## ambertwogood

Yeah, I don't know what to think about the CB, just bc so many ladies complain about them. The OSOM, looks horrible. I tried to "wash" it to see if I could get it to clear up at all, but no, it still looks horrid. These are the one's I did today with SMU. I swear I can something on the two wondfo's and the acumed. I don't see anything on the two blue handled skinny one's, but I can see something on the other's. Not sure if I've officially gone crazy and am seeing things or if they are really there. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







After Dried 12DPO SMU 001 (640x480).jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1









After Dried 12DPO SMU 002 (640x480).jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1









After Dried 12DPO SMU 003 (640x480).jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1









After Dried 12DPO SMU 006 (640x480).jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1









After Dried 12DPO SMU 007 (640x480).jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im having O pains and this weird crampy/pressure.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Im having O pains and this weird crampy/pressure.

Do you normally get that when you O?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Im having O pains and this weird crampy/pressure.
> 
> Do you normally get that when you O?Click to expand...

Not days later usually.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Im having O pains and this weird crampy/pressure.
> 
> Do you normally get that when you O?Click to expand...
> 
> Not days later usually.Click to expand...

When do you normally O? Was FF around when you have been Oing previously? And isn't it "possible" to O more than one time in a cycle? If you were to have O'd today, what does your BDing look like? Good timing?


----------



## Aayla

So question: because my nausea is on its own schedule, it hits me mid afternoon to early evening, and I usually wake up with no symptoms, I was thinking about changing my work out time to the morning so I can guarantee I get it in. But I have my temp time set for 8:30am. I get open circles if I am off by more than 15 min either way. Do you think at this point I should stop temping? Or make the shift to an hour ish earlier and make a note and then have it be consistent for that time? 

I really want to work out and I think that is more of a priority than temping correctly. Especially when I have already ovulated.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I'd stop temping but that's me. 


Amber, I've been TTC for 8yrs, on FF since 2006. I don't have a normal for O.

Temp dropped a smudge, hopefully implant.


----------



## Aayla

Yeah I didn't bother this morning because once again i was up well before my alarm to pee. 

here is my test from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







FRER 11dpo.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> Yeah I didn't bother this morning because once again i was up well before my alarm to pee.
> 
> here is my test from this morning.

How many dpo are you now?


----------



## Aayla

11. I don't expect anything now until at least 13dpo. Tempted when I go to the doc tomorrow to ask for a blood test. At the same time I am so afraid it will be negative. 

I have had tests do this to me before. I kept seeing the indent line and it made me wonder. Lots of people saw "the start of something" on my last cycle too. 

This is driving me nuts. Lol


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> 11. I don't expect anything now until at least 13dpo. Tempted when I go to the doc tomorrow to ask for a blood test. At the same time I am so afraid it will be negative.
> 
> I have had tests do this to me before. I kept seeing the indent line and it made me wonder. Lots of people saw "the start of something" on my last cycle too.
> 
> This is driving me nuts. Lol

Yeah tell me about it. Yesterday at 12dpo I started seeing really faint squinter's on my wondfo's and acumed's that I'm starting to think I'm crazy, bc I don't think anyone else can see them, and I don't want to "waste' my more expensive test's if I'm really not seeing anything. I don't know what to tell you, because, part of me doesn't want to use the more expensive one's bc it's seems a little more concrete that it's a no if nothing comes up on them. So I get the not really wanting a BT, it's like it's easier to sit in limbo land with the looming "possibility" that you might actually be pregnant than to face the possibility of a no.


----------



## Aayla

exactly. my wondfos aren't as sensitive as I thought they would be but then I thought I might get lucky and produce more hcg more quickly. I have one frer left. and I really don't want to waste it. I know I have wasted these others. But then I thought just maybe my numbers would triple or something. Wednesday is really the earliest I should use it but then I think if I can hold out for even one more day the line would be that much better.


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> exactly. my wondfos aren't as sensitive as I thought they would be but then I thought I might get lucky and produce more hcg more quickly. I have one frer left. and I really don't want to waste it. I know I have wasted these others. But then I thought just maybe my numbers would triple or something. Wednesday is really the earliest I should use it but then I think if I can hold out for even one more day the line would be that much better.

Yeah, my hands are up in the air now. I don't know what to do, lol. I didn't realize that the strips weren't really as sensitive as they claim to be. I did have some decent strips that actually were 10mIU but I ran out of those days ago. And all I have left are strips that claim to be 10mIU but really aren't. And then all the 25mIU strips I have that really aren't that I am now seeing whatever it is on them, that wasn't there before, but I'm really not sure what to make of it. And on top of that, apparently FF has given me a "test" day, but no official start for AF, so I don't even know when I should be expecting her. I tested this morning and am still seeing these damn whatever they are, but they haven't changed in darkness, either bc they aren't real :rofl: or bc it's too soon, it's only really been 12hrs. So, I don't know at this point. I think I would be scared to get a blood test too. So, I really don't blame you. I think it's easier to take it when you're telling yourself, and seeing the lines or not in your bathroom, then someone telling you over the phone that it's over or not, I know for me that would be a hell of a lot scarier. Plus, I'm the type that wants to see it for myself, so I would want to see my blood work, instead of someone telling me. You're still a little early on your testing though, so maybe you will see something definitive within the next few days? :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Yeah. I expect something on 13dpo. So Wednesday. Extreme nausea today. The onions I had on my sandwich are not agreeing with me at all. I am so close to actually throwing up. 

I would get the blood results before the doc. We have access to it online. Usually results are in by 8pm.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

You both have really good charts. At least its not a roller coaster like mine! Although even roller coasters have been known to end up with a BFP, so of course theres a bit of hope!


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> You both have really good charts. At least its not a roller coaster like mine! Although even roller coasters have been known to end up with a BFP, so of course theres a bit of hope!

that's what I don't understand. I keep looking at my chart and then these stupid IC's, and telling myself, "But this chart looks SO good!? WTH is going on?", Lol. I have gotten since yesterday's SMU these stupid super faint line's that are staying the same. And I'm scared to test with anything else. Today was the day that FF said to test. But FF doesn't even have a predicted AF date on this month. I don't know what's going on with my calendar on FF. It's has all the stuff on it for next month, even the predicted AF day, but not for this cycle?


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> Yeah. I expect something on 13dpo. So Wednesday. Extreme nausea today. The onions I had on my sandwich are not agreeing with me at all. I am so close to actually throwing up.
> 
> I would get the blood results before the doc. We have access to it online. Usually results are in by 8pm.

Well, at least you have that. It would drive me crazy not to see them with my own eye's. But I'm a control freak like that. lol. You're symptoms sound promising though, and OnErth is right, your chart looks really good too:hugs:


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> You both have really good charts. At least its not a roller coaster like mine! Although even roller coasters have been known to end up with a BFP, so of course theres a bit of hope!

Yeah, if your chart was mine, it would probably drive me crazy too. Is it possible you haven't O'd yet? Or that when you were having the pains that is when you actually O'd?


----------



## ambertwogood

And yes, OnErth- You're totally right. I've spent the last few days trolling through the chart gallery on FF and if there is one thing I've learned it's that there really is no way of knowing which charts will end in BFP! Urgh- and it's so frustrating. The only thing that it will tell you for sure is if you are Oing and if you have a proper thermal shift. That's it! The rest of it is just up in the air. And it's so frustrating. I keep looking at these d*mn IC's from over the past two days, and now I've tested 3 different times, and they all have a hint of a line on them, which I honestly think I'm just seeing sh*t. And am too scared to do another test, bc I think it's too early, I mean the lines on the IC's would be darker right. Honestly I'm starting to think I'm out :( And I was just so damn hopeful for this cycle. Everything was looking so good. I just don't know anymore.


----------



## Aayla

Maybe tomorrow try a frer. The ic may just be a dud batch. Or they aren't as sensitive. Let's say you implanted at 6dpo. If you started with 1 Miu then today you would only be at about 10-12 Miu. But by tomorrow you should be at 16 Miu. So of course anything that is a 25 Miu won't show up until 16 dpo.


----------



## ambertwogood

Summary:	You are past your usual luteal phase.
You may take a test, you may be pregnant!

This is what FF say's on the bottom part. I started feeling nauseous today. The IC's I'm using are three different batches. One is Acumed-exp2017-03 Lot- 101150402, Wondfo's Exp- 01-2018 Lot- W00160127-3, and another Wondfo- Exp- 03-2016 Lot- W00140378-3. So all different, and all showing the faintest of lines. I barely even get it to show in a pic. lol.


----------



## Aayla

I think FF is a bit off with its calculations with that. You are only 13dpo. A light line may appear on a frer. It did for me last time. And at 14dpo I got a decent line even pics could see. Do you have any frer?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> You both have really good charts. At least its not a roller coaster like mine! Although even roller coasters have been known to end up with a BFP, so of course theres a bit of hope!
> 
> Yeah, if your chart was mine, it would probably drive me crazy too. Is it possible you haven't O'd yet? Or that when you were having the pains that is when you actually O'd?Click to expand...

I have a thermal shift showing, it's just not a super high one. 

I was reading on FF and the site (not random people) say the coverline is for visual purposes, it holds no value otherwise. I'm not sure why I didn't know that before? :shrug:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Also my temps may be wobbly because I never had AF, I started mid cycle. That could explain pre O temps.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Also my temps may be wobbly because I never had AF, I started mid cycle. That could explain pre O temps.

very true. Did you just now start temping again, or do you have any charts to compare this one to to look for a pattern?


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> I think FF is a bit off with its calculations with that. You are only 13dpo. A light line may appear on a frer. It did for me last time. And at 14dpo I got a decent line even pics could see. Do you have any frer?

I finally broke and did one of the equates, it's blue dye. It was starkly negative :( So I'm really not sure what to think. Still no sign of AF, but no definitive tests to prove that she's not on her way. And I'm not sure what FF is doing right now. I think most of my cycles I have had a 14 day lutual phase, so maybe that's why it's telling me to test. And not a prediction for AF. Honestly I have no clue. Maybe my last cycle is throwing it off bc it was a cp and 49 days instead of my usual 30-31 days?


----------



## Aayla

Take your last cycle out of your stats. See if that does anything?


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> Take your last cycle out of your stats. See if that does anything?

No, it didn't change anything. I guess it's just using my AF day and test day as one in the same or something? I'm not sure. Question about FF though, does it automatically tell you to test just because or does it only do that if everything is lined up correctly where you actually had a shot at being pregnant? Like let's say I recorded all of my stuff on but our BD dates, would it then not put up a test day bc according to FF you don't have a chance of being pregnant if your not having sex?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I don't have many past charts. I literally came off nine months of no af.......


----------



## Aayla

only if you ovulate will it give you a countdown to test.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BFN on HPT ( knew that going in), still HIGH on CBEFM (which is normal for me) and my temp rose (which makes me happy). 

and i was asked today if i was pregnant by a stranger AGAIN. :( " So when is the next one due?" as he looks at my stomach..." Whenever God blesses us" and then he does the " oh" and looks quickly away. 

I get it, im 185, i should weigh less but Jesus freaking christ- do people have any freaking manners [email protected]=!


----------



## Aayla

so I had a bunch of wondfos left over and I decided to just randomly take one. I think this is smu or third but pee was pretty dark and not that diluted. 

first pic is unaltered, second pic has an effect called Turquoise.
 



Attached Files:







20160628_130253.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 5









tweaked.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I see it!


----------



## Aayla

I am freaking out. seriously. I see it so much better on my phone. I had yet to see anything really on these. i was peeing on them just because I had them. But I am thinking they are close to 10 miu as I should be 8 miu today. 

I am going to be taking another one later one tonight. hopefully let stuff build up. I am so glad I tested to make sure these didn't give evaps.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aww, fx!


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> BFN on HPT ( knew that going in), still HIGH on CBEFM (which is normal for me) and my temp rose (which makes me happy).
> 
> and i was asked today if i was pregnant by a stranger AGAIN. :( " So when is the next one due?" as he looks at my stomach..." Whenever God blesses us" and then he does the " oh" and looks quickly away.
> 
> I get it, im 185, i should weigh less but Jesus freaking christ- do people have any freaking manners [email protected]=!

So sorry to hear that :hugs: I wish people would just learn to think before they speak. It's just ridiculous the things that come out of people's mouth's sometimes. I've had it done to me before, not anytime lately, but I still remember what it's like. It sucks and it's an extremely awkward situation to be put in, you would think that people would not say sh*t like that just avoid the possibility of that awkward situation, but no. So sorry that happened to you. :hugs:


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> I am freaking out. seriously. I see it so much better on my phone. I had yet to see anything really on these. i was peeing on them just because I had them. But I am thinking they are close to 10 miu as I should be 8 miu today.
> 
> I am going to be taking another one later one tonight. hopefully let stuff build up. I am so glad I tested to make sure these didn't give evaps.

What kind of test's are those? I figured up my dates, and if I had implanted on dpo10, I wouldn't even have a detectable amount using a 25mIU test until next wend. not saying that that is for sure when I did or if did, but it just goes to show how far off a bfp 'could' be. Anyways, I'm still testing as no AF but I honestly don't even know at this point. I do think I can see something, but it's coming up slightly grainy on my computer, so I'm not too sure. FX'd for you though :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

They are wondfos. I am pretty sure I implanted at 6 dpo just based on my symptoms. I know I need last time because I got a beta done at 14dpo and it was 17. An hcg doubling calculator had it at 16 on 14dpo. 

Now I am not sure if i want to use my frer tomorrow or wait for 14dpo. I'm not sure what we will be a bigger distraction at work..getting a line or not getting a line. lol


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> They are wondfos. I am pretty sure I implanted at 6 dpo just based on my symptoms. I know I need last time because I got a beta done at 14dpo and it was 17. An hcg doubling calculator had it at 16 on 14dpo.
> 
> Now I am not sure if i want to use my frer tomorrow or wait for 14dpo. I'm not sure what we will be a bigger distraction at work..getting a line or not getting a line. lol

I would say by then you should definitely get a line that could see on an frer, but if you are using the new curved ones I really can't say, bc a lot women have complained about them. I didn't like them either, so I buy the old one's on eBay. Has anyone ever used the EPT digi's? I keep seeing them on eBay but didn't know if they were any good or not. I got offered a really good deal on lot, but I don't really like digi's bc I can't see the line's myself and would only use them after I for sure knew I was pregnant just for it to actually say "pregnant" lol.


----------



## ambertwogood

All of my 10mIU wondfo's are blue handled, though, and crap. they are super skinny and you tell they were cutting them in half to double profits, bc they aren't all cut the same width, some of them are thicker on one end then the other too. It's ridiculous, and super hard to look for a squinter on them. Plus I don't think they are actually 10mIU anyways.


----------



## Aayla

My frers are the old style. The new curved hasn't come to my area yet thankfully. 

They say the pink ones that I have are 25 but I got a squinter today. I am not sure how reliable the info is on wondfos.


----------



## ambertwogood

I just did an FRER, it was starkly negative, so I'm starting to think that I'm more than likely out this month. Which totally sucks, bc I was so hopefully that month 4 would be our month (actually 6, but jan/feb we were NTNP, so I don't really count those) but it's not looking like it. I guess I'm off to eBay, to make myself feel better and buy "stuff" for next month. lol. I would think I would be getting something by now if I was pregnant and there's nothing showing otherwise, so hopefully AF will come on so I can start charting and planning for the next O ;)


----------



## Aayla

sorry to hear that amber. :(


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> sorry to hear that amber. :(

Yeah, it sucks, but what can you do? My chart is what's killing me. It's just looks so promising. lol. But the test's don't lie. (well a few on mine did, lol, bc I know I saw something on them!) But, I think I've wasted enough money this month, on testing and should save the rest of them for my next cycle. I hope you get your bfp soon, how exciting to be seeing a squinter on a FRER :happydance: I sincerely hope this is "it" for you, your chart is looking good really good, too! I am trying to find a decent cheapie though. Has anyone heard of quickvue's?


----------



## Aayla

I haven't heard of them. I stopped temping because I keep getting woken up a couple of hours before my normal time to pee. I just said F it and the most important temp already happened. After O is so ambiguous because a tri-phasic chart can happen in pregnant and non pregnant cycles.


----------



## ambertwogood

Actually, I just looked them up and they are supposed to be 25mIU. I don't mind buying expired product, I don't really think it matter's too much when it comes to pregnancy test's. But there is a blowout listing on eBay right now, for boxes of 50 plus shipping for 12.50. That's a killer deal! And they do serum or urine, like the OSOM's do.


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> I haven't heard of them. I stopped temping because I keep getting woken up a couple of hours before my normal time to pee. I just said F it and the most important temp already happened. After O is so ambiguous because a tri-phasic chart can happen in pregnant and non pregnant cycles.

Yeah, my chart would be the perfect "example" lol :baby:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Amber, I felt that lightning crotch I think. Like someone is poking/stabbing your cervix!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Speaking of next cycle, IF there is one:

FE 5mg
PNV
Baby aspirin
Pineapple
Digital opk
Cbefm
Progesterone

I'm skipping vit c and maca.


----------



## Aayla

If I have a next cycle all i am doing is temping and taking femara. i'm not using opk's. I'm not doing anything special and I'm not testing at all. If af is late, great..if not well then on to a new cycle. and no symptom spotting either. I'm not writing anything down. I won't believe a single thing my body does.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> If I have a next cycle all i am doing is temping and taking femara. i'm not using opk's. I'm not doing anything special and I'm not testing at all. If af is late, great..if not well then on to a new cycle. and no symptom spotting either. I'm not writing anything down. I won't believe a single thing my body does.

I get the frustration. :hugs:
Are you upping your FE? I am staying at 5. With the cyst, 7.5 may be pushing it.


----------



## Aayla

no. they don't go higher than 7.5. So as long as I am ovulating at this amount I will stay on it. We need to start putting money away, either for a baby or IVF. I just wish I didn't have this damn wedding to go to in September.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Amber, I felt that lightning crotch I think. Like someone is poking/stabbing your cervix!

Yes! Exactly! Just like some has stabbed a knife in your cervix, lol. Literally sends a bolt of lightening through you? LOL :rolf: It is the worst. I unfortunately got super early in my pregnancy (when I looked it up most didn't exp. it until 8wks or later, lucky me?) and it continued throughout the duration of it. I had a little relief in my second tri, and then my LO decided that my cervix made a good place to disco dance so that was not comfortable in the least :rolf:


----------



## Aayla

Bfn 13dpo. :cry: af due in 3 days. I should expect spotting tomorrow or Friday. Just going to wait for her now. May use the last of my wondfo.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

:hugs:

Bfn on wondfo, high still on cbefm, temp still up though. FF still claims o could be cd12 or cd16.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Bfn 13dpo. :cry: af due in 3 days. I should expect spotting tomorrow or Friday. Just going to wait for her now. May use the last of my wondfo.

I'm sorry Aayla


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

For some reason I'm feeling like we didn't make it this cycle.


----------



## Aayla

I went for a blood test. My brother's 25th bday amd Canada are on Friday. So I want to know for sure. 

I shoukd know in a few hours. My negatives were always <1 so any hcg in my system should be classified as positive. Although the lab classifies anything under 10 as not pregnant but I have been doing this long enough to know better. 

I keep logging in to check if the results are ready. Although realistically they won't be there until at least 5pm and it is only 3pm right now


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> I went for a blood test. My brother's 25th bday amd Canada are on Friday. So I want to know for sure.
> 
> I shoukd know in a few hours. My negatives were always <1 so any hcg in my system should be classified as positive. Although the lab classifies anything under 10 as not pregnant but I have been doing this long enough to know better.
> 
> I keep logging in to check if the results are ready. Although realistically they won't be there until at least 5pm and it is only 3pm right now

Ye that sounds like a wise decision. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> I went for a blood test. My brother's 25th bday amd Canada are on Friday. So I want to know for sure.
> 
> I shoukd know in a few hours. My negatives were always <1 so any hcg in my system should be classified as positive. Although the lab classifies anything under 10 as not pregnant but I have been doing this long enough to know better.
> 
> I keep logging in to check if the results are ready. Although realistically they won't be there until at least 5pm and it is only 3pm right now

Yeah, I probably would of done the same. I've not tested at all today, which is super surprising, but I didn't. Still no show of Af though, so I really don't know what the hell is going on. I stayed up all night last night :/ so I wasn't able to temp today, which I really wanted to to see if it was still up or on it's way down to AF, oh well. What will be will be. I purchased two boxes of those test though. So I think I'll be good for a while with 25mIU (doctor/lab use only) test and 100 of them! :rofl: They do blood too though, and are 10mIU with blood, which I though was pretty neat, and only require 3 drops of blood, so that's doable. lol. Here is the low down on the tests if any one else is interested, bc they are super cheap and quality tests too- https://www.cliawaived.com/cf.inven...+Cleared+and+CLIA+Waived.+(FDA+510K#:+K020799)


----------



## ambertwogood

If anyone is interested in purchasing some let me know and I'll post a link to the ebay ad ;)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Do any of you check your CP? Its not something i have ever been good at but id like to learn. I understand the basics of it but my trouble is i have no idea how to tell if its High/Low, Open/Closed. The soft/firm I understand (does it feel like my lips or my nose?) 

I usually try sitting on the toilet but I get as far as soft/firm and thats all i can tell?


----------



## kmpreston

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Do any of you check your CP? Its not something i have ever been good at but id like to learn. I understand the basics of it but my trouble is i have no idea how to tell if its High/Low, Open/Closed. The soft/firm I understand (does it feel like my lips or my nose?)
> 
> I usually try sitting on the toilet but I get as far as soft/firm and thats all i can tell?

I've done it from time to time and it is easiet to check in the bath with one leg on the side. There's an easy diagram guide to follow around somewhere. I'll hunt it down

It means jack though. My cervix was high, closed and soft (pregnancy sign) right from O to AFs arrival


----------



## Aayla

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Do any of you check your CP? Its not something i have ever been good at but id like to learn. I understand the basics of it but my trouble is i have no idea how to tell if its High/Low, Open/Closed. The soft/firm I understand (does it feel like my lips or my nose?)
> 
> I usually try sitting on the toilet but I get as far as soft/firm and thats all i can tell?


I have never been able to feel it I think. My inside all feels the same. :haha: and I am kinda large so I can't always get a good angle. It is hard enough to check cm sometimes. 

Still have nausea and my abdomen is still bloated, heavy and firm. But most of the other symptoms are gone.


----------



## kmpreston

Here is what I was referring to
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kmpreston

It never lets me upload two pics at once
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Do any of you check your CP? Its not something i have ever been good at but id like to learn. I understand the basics of it but my trouble is i have no idea how to tell if its High/Low, Open/Closed. The soft/firm I understand (does it feel like my lips or my nose?)
> 
> I usually try sitting on the toilet but I get as far as soft/firm and thats all i can tell?

Yes, I did a few yrs ago, and started doing it again this time around. It's actually quite easy, but you have to do it for about a cycle to learn your personal changes, but even before that, you will get the jest of it. One thing that is really great that you could do is buy a kit from this project: https://beautifulcervix.com/see-your-own-beautiful-cervix/ AND the whole website is VERY informative when you're trying to learn all the in's and out's of all of the CP/CM stuff. High/low/medium have to do with how hard it is for your finger to reach the end of your cervix. Like if you are having trouble finding it or just barely being able to feel the tip of it, that would be considered "high". Low would be obviously the opposite, and usually like this right after you O and before your AF it would be very easy to reach in a low position. Think of like a tiny elevator, floor 1 (low), floor 2 (medium) floor 3 (high). Open and closed is also going to be a very personal thing, and you will learn what your exact's are along the way, but it's not hard. The end of your cervix has a hole in it. If you think about when you start to dilate to have a baby your cervix is what is opening. But it always has a tiny hole there, so that AF can 'flow', when it's open you will be able to feel a little indent in it, like a tiny hole, closed it would feel like your lips but if they were shut tightly, you would still be able to feel that there is a tiny hole, but it is shut more tightly when it's closed, and medium open will be somewhere in between that. It sound's WAY more complicated then it is and is super easy once you just start checking it and recording the changes. Read through the website I gave you, they give a very good instructional on how to figure out everything, and they have a whole gallery of photo's as well, now obviously they are medically graphic, but it is very informative, and if you order one of their kit's it will help you along your journey of figuring it all out. (If you email them, they will sell you just the speculum at a lower price, as most of use have mirrors and flashlights already) I hope some of that made some sense to you ;)


----------



## ambertwogood

I check mine while sitting on the edge of the toilet, but some ladies, like preston mentioned find it easier to do in the position she suggested.


----------



## ambertwogood

When you go to check for it, you will feel something in there that feels like little rounded thing, I find it easier to check with one finger, but a lot of the websites say to use two. I usually use my middle finger, as I have short fingers and it's the longest. you will reach in and when your finger meets something that is your cervix. you will be able to feel around it, it will feel like half a ball and your vaginal walls will meet up all around it. You really are trying to asses how easy it is to reach, the texture, whether it's soft or firm or somewhere in between and whether you can fit a little bit of your finger into the center of it or if it feels like pursed lips.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

The last few days it's felt high on the toilet and mostly like my nose. Only about 2 times ( including today) did it feel like my lips. Still don't know open or not. High as in it was hard to reach.


----------



## Aayla

Hcg <1. Not pregnant. :cry:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Hcg <1. Not pregnant. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Im so sorry Aayla. Not the news you wanted i know. :( 

:awww:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Bfn and high again.

I hope i get a BFP after all this because i have 3-4 different possible O dates and its driving me bonkers!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0165.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> Hcg <1. Not pregnant. :cry:

I'm so sorry. That truly sucks. :hugs: What dpo are you is there any chance of not implanted yet or not long enough to be detectable? :hugs:


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Bfn and high again.
> 
> I hope i get a BFP after all this because i have 3-4 different possible O dates and its driving me bonkers!

It would drive me crazy too. I so feel for you. Im such a control freak, it would just drive me bonkers, and I realize we have to adapt to what we are giving, but still, I feel for you. :hugs: I do think that you learning how to do you CP would help you out a little. It doesn't provide a "whole lot" of info but it will help you tell when you are about to ovulate. It will be medium/high, soft, and open when you are most fertile. It does that to help the sperm along there way. The thing with CP/CM is it can change several times even within the same day, so it normally helps to check it the same time everyday, and maybe even two or three times a day. I just make extra notes in my chart about the other times I check, and then when I get a high/peak reading and/or notice EWCM (or watery if that's what you get) then start checking it a little more. You will notice a difference when you are about to O, like I said ^ it will be become med/high, soft, and open. With the way your chart it with the temps and your ambiguous temps keeping track of you CM/CP will help you to pinpoint when you are really Oing, and not just gearing up to. Because everything will line up, when you actually O. I would really suggest getting one of those kits so you can take a lot at what you are checking for yourself, because it helps to give you an idea of what exactly you are feeling for if you already have that visual. If that makes sense. Sorry so long. Hope some of this helps you. I really want you to get your BFP so any way I can help, I will at least try my best ;) :hugs:


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Bfn and high again.
> 
> I hope i get a BFP after all this because i have 3-4 different possible O dates and its driving me bonkers!


What are your two possible dpo's?


----------



## ambertwogood

AFM- Still no AF, no sign of her either. I had pink/reddish CM 2 days ago, but she never showed, so not really sure what that was about. I still haven't tested again, but I"m trying to wait to make sure that I would get a result so I don't keep wasting my tests, ya know. I already have to order wondfo LH strips, and some more IC's bc I used SO MANY this cycle it's ridiculous. I posted a pic of all the shit I bought after the CP and I have plowed right through majority of that stuff. It's CRAZY!:wacko::dohh:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Bfn and high again.
> 
> I hope i get a BFP after all this because i have 3-4 different possible O dates and its driving me bonkers!
> 
> 
> What are your two possible dpo's?Click to expand...

if CD12- then im 11dpo
if cd16- then im 7dpo
if cd20- then im 3dpo. 

:shrug:

ETA: With DS- i was 3mo along before getting BFP. I didnt know i was pregnant. I wasnt testing.
With DD1/Angel DS- An app told me to test at 21dpo, so i did. 
with DD2- I got BFP at 11dpo
with Angel DS- I was testing and testing but didnt get BFP until 21dpo.


----------



## Aayla

ambertwogood said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> Hcg <1. Not pregnant. :cry:
> 
> I'm so sorry. That truly sucks. :hugs: What dpo are you is there any chance of not implanted yet or not long enough to be detectable? :hugs:Click to expand...

 

I'm 14 dpo. Unless I implanted at 12dpo there would have been some detectable hcg in my system. 

Onwards and upwards ladies!! on to the next cycle. Now just to wait for af to come.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So sorry aayla!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

so what do you do when youre waiting? You get a psychic reading....because i havent done that multiple times before hoping they would finally be right. :blush::dohh:


----------



## Aayla

Well we are out for next cycle. because I have done 8 rounds of letrozole I have to go in and see the doc for more. They don't like to go further than 8 apparently. But he isn't in the office until either the 7th or the 13th. I will know early next week. 

So I'm not even sure if they will continue with the route or we move on to IVF. I hate not knowing and having to wait. I hate having wasted cycles if I do get to continue on.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> so what do you do when youre waiting? You get a psychic reading....because i havent done that multiple times before hoping they would finally be right. :blush::dohh:

OMG! I so did this 2 months ago and have since been put on "ban" from the psychic lines, which was totally my fault bc I got sucked in to their bs and and they totally F'd me and ended up literally draining all the money that was in the account that I had given them. Boo. AND to top it off, none of it came to fruition so it was a line of bull anyways. I suggest you keep your money and just wait it out, that is UNLESS, you actually know a REAL GENUINE psychic that actually gives real readings that you can trust. Which most of the real ones are NOT on the hotlines, and they normally don't charge for their services. Just saying.


----------



## ambertwogood

I broke and tested one more time for good measure. It was a BFN, as I suspected, but just wanted to make sure bc I am late now. I don't know why in hell AF is taking her sweet time to just come the F*** on! I mean REALLY? Let's get the show on the road so I can start planning again! :brat: I'm ready to move on and get to BDing again, so hopefully we actually do it this time around and I don't have to worry about AF for a while again. I do have to admit it was very nice not having a period my entire pregnancy and the yr without them PP. Yes, it was very nice :thumbup:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> so what do you do when youre waiting? You get a psychic reading....because i havent done that multiple times before hoping they would finally be right. :blush::dohh:
> 
> OMG! I so did this 2 months ago and have since been put on "ban" from the psychic lines, which was totally my fault bc I got sucked in to their bs and and they totally F'd me and ended up literally draining all the money that was in the account that I had given them. Boo. AND to top it off, none of it came to fruition so it was a line of bull anyways. I suggest you keep your money and just wait it out, that is UNLESS, you actually know a REAL GENUINE psychic that actually gives real readings that you can trust. Which most of the real ones are NOT on the hotlines, and they normally don't charge for their services. Just saying.Click to expand...

Ive never used a hotline. I have used people recommend on here and a few other places. All in fun. :flower:


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Bfn and high again.
> 
> I hope i get a BFP after all this because i have 3-4 different possible O dates and its driving me bonkers!
> 
> 
> What are your two possible dpo's?Click to expand...
> 
> if CD12- then im 11dpo
> if cd16- then im 7dpo
> if cd20- then im 3dpo.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> 
> ETA: With DS- i was 3mo along before getting BFP. I didnt know i was pregnant. I wasnt testing.
> With DD1/Angel DS- An app told me to test at 21dpo, so i did.
> with DD2- I got BFP at 11dpo
> with Angel DS- I was testing and testing but didnt get BFP until 21dpo.Click to expand...


well, at least you still are in the "running" for a BFP!!!! I too was almost 3 months along when I found out about my LO. My cycles were so far and few between, not having one (or any at all) was not a "sign" for me to even begin to think I was pregnant. I actually had seen so many BFN's throughout the yrs, that when I finally broke and bought a test when I preggers with Emma, I kept it for 4 day's!!! Before actually using it, just bc I was scared that I was wrong (my intuition, I just had a feeling) that I didn't want to take it and it come up a BFN and me feel stupid, once again. But it was not. The urine didn't even get a chance to get to the control line before it was BLAZING positive. I had planned on setting it down and picking my face in the mirror while I waited, instead before I even had time to set it down, it was positive and I was straight in shock! I couldn't quit laughing. It was so Fing Ironic to me, I just couldn't believe that of all the times I had wanted it to be +, and it wasn't, then at the time me and SO were having major problems, we weren't trying or even thinking about at about a baby, let alone really "wanting" one, and THEN it's +? WTF? LOL. Don't get me wrong, I was happy, it was just the irony of it that struck me as WTF? :rofl: But all is well now, and that is all that matters in the end right?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> well, at least you still are in the "running" for a BFP!!!! I too was almost 3 months along when I found out about my LO. My cycles were so far and few between, not having one (or any at all) was not a "sign" for me to even begin to think I was pregnant. I actually had seen so many BFN's throughout the yrs, that when I finally broke and bought a test when I preggers with Emma, I kept it for 4 day's!!! Before actually using it, just bc I was scared that I was wrong (my intuition, I just had a feeling) that I didn't want to take it and it come up a BFN and me feel stupid, once again. But it was not. The urine didn't even get a chance to get to the control line before it was BLAZING positive. I had planned on setting it down and picking my face in the mirror while I waited, instead before I even had time to set it down, it was positive and I was straight in shock! I couldn't quit laughing. It was so Fing Ironic to me, I just couldn't believe that of all the times I had wanted it to be +, and it wasn't, then at the time me and SO were having major problems, we weren't trying or even thinking about at about a baby, let alone really "wanting" one, and THEN it's +? WTF? LOL. Don't get me wrong, I was happy, it was just the irony of it that struck me as WTF? :rofl: But all is well now, and that is all that matters in the end right?

I had regular periods then and ovulated normally. Standard 28d cycle, o on cd14. I just wasnt paying attention and had no symptoms. I only tested on a dare. 

I didnt have out of normal cycles until after DD1. Thats why i get frustrated at people who blame my cyst or act as if its some new thing and i should be rushing to the dr... Shes 10yrs old.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> so what do you do when youre waiting? You get a psychic reading....because i havent done that multiple times before hoping they would finally be right. :blush::dohh:
> 
> OMG! I so did this 2 months ago and have since been put on "ban" from the psychic lines, which was totally my fault bc I got sucked in to their bs and and they totally F'd me and ended up literally draining all the money that was in the account that I had given them. Boo. AND to top it off, none of it came to fruition so it was a line of bull anyways. I suggest you keep your money and just wait it out, that is UNLESS, you actually know a REAL GENUINE psychic that actually gives real readings that you can trust. Which most of the real ones are NOT on the hotlines, and they normally don't charge for their services. Just saying.Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never used a hotline. I have used people recommend on here and a few other places. All in fun. :flower:Click to expand...

Well, then maybe.... They are fun ;) I just don't like the one's that say "buy a package at "x" amount and pay a flat rate, then they suck you in, so you don't want to cut them off, and later find out that their "by min rate is like 15.99/Fing MIN!" so you're 7 min over run on time just cost you 112 US dollars!!! WTF?


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> well, at least you still are in the "running" for a BFP!!!! I too was almost 3 months along when I found out about my LO. My cycles were so far and few between, not having one (or any at all) was not a "sign" for me to even begin to think I was pregnant. I actually had seen so many BFN's throughout the yrs, that when I finally broke and bought a test when I preggers with Emma, I kept it for 4 day's!!! Before actually using it, just bc I was scared that I was wrong (my intuition, I just had a feeling) that I didn't want to take it and it come up a BFN and me feel stupid, once again. But it was not. The urine didn't even get a chance to get to the control line before it was BLAZING positive. I had planned on setting it down and picking my face in the mirror while I waited, instead before I even had time to set it down, it was positive and I was straight in shock! I couldn't quit laughing. It was so Fing Ironic to me, I just couldn't believe that of all the times I had wanted it to be +, and it wasn't, then at the time me and SO were having major problems, we weren't trying or even thinking about at about a baby, let alone really "wanting" one, and THEN it's +? WTF? LOL. Don't get me wrong, I was happy, it was just the irony of it that struck me as WTF? :rofl: But all is well now, and that is all that matters in the end right?
> 
> I had regular periods then and ovulated normally. Standard 28d cycle, o on cd14. I just wasnt paying attention and had no symptoms. I only tested on a dare.
> 
> I didnt have out of normal cycles until after DD1. Thats why i get frustrated at people who blame my cyst or act as if its some new thing and i should be rushing to the dr... Shes 10yrs old.Click to expand...

OH, well is it cancer? Have you had a biopsy done on it yet? J/C bc I haven't heard you "full" BG story yet. You don't have to answer if you don't want to :hugs: Yeah, I'm the complete OPPOSITE. I was SO irregular prior to my daughter it was ridiculous. I would go months/a year and half one time (no joke) with NO cycle at all. I was finally told I had endometriosis, but my pregnancy "cured" it, which can happen sometimes. It's actually quite ironic when you think about it, bc endo makes it REALLY hard to get pregnant "naturally", but on the same side of that coin, many times a pregnancy will cure it. Hows that for irony? lol Now that I my cycles have returned PP, they are "normal". NO debiliatating cramps that kept me in bed vomiting for days, no bleeding so heavily that I had to sleep with towels or waterproof liners under me and a towel beside the bed, to put between my legs just to walk to the bathroom bc as soon as I sat up it would come gushing out like a flood, literally running down my legs and getting blood on the floor!!!! No more cyst's and having to deal when they ruptured and sleeping on the bathroom floor bc I was vomiting so much from the pain, and the only relief I could find from the nausea and pain was the cold tile floor. I cannot even tell you how happy I am that those day's are over. It was pure HELL! So bad, that I wouldn't even wish that on my worst enemy. Being in so much pain, that I couldn't even get in the car to drive to the hospital, bc I knew I would be miserable and vomiting the whole time. And no doctor ever took me seriously, they always acted like I was a huge baby that couldn't handle period cramps and would advise me to get some midol!!!!! ARGH :growlmad: I literally didn't even get a dr. to take me serious until 6 months before I got pregnant! And they still didn't do anything! I just got pregnant on "accident". I went through all that hell since I was 15 yrs old, and was 28 when I conceived my daughter!!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

They claim they cant biopsy it...:shrug: Its not solid so maybe thats part of the reason. 

Brief rundown of cyst:
2009- size of marble on right ovary. 
2010- size of golfball on right ovary <- told it was dermoid
2012- size of orange on right ovary <- told it was endo, not dermoid by RE
2015- size of 14cm with 13cm right ovary <- told it was likely cancer by Onc

CA125 is elevated and they consider it rapid growing. Its a fluid filled cyst with solid parts and thin walls. My right ovary under it is quite big. The cyst is growing up and down.

I dont have that much pain (only when you go poking around/exams, O time) and no other signs/symptoms. 

----------
Recommendations for removal have been cutting me up and down and removing just about everything, which i refuse to do.

attached is a pic of it
 



Attached Files:







cyst thing.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ambertwogood

Have you tried to find a doctor that would do the surgery without doing a hysterectomy? I bet you could find one. Why are they suggesting that anyways?

***A LOT of doctors are VERY egotistical and like a challenge, so if they find out that other doctors are wanting to do the surgery and will ONLY do it if you allow them to do a hysterectomy as well, I'm almost willing to bet that you could find a doctor just big headed enough to think/know he could do it AND leave you able to bear children. I'm sure of it.


----------



## ambertwogood

Have any of them done a 3D MRI or a petscan on you?

OR- You could always go the route of out of country surgery. I think it was Japan or China that have like VIP hospitals, seriously they are like 5 star hotels, maybe even better then that, AND MUCH cheaper and willing to do things that US doctors are not as well. It's an option.


----------



## ambertwogood

So, now I'm not entirely sure that my test was a BFN. Could you ladies please look at this and tell me what you think? Thanks in advance. I'm not getting excited or anything as it is likely nothing, I would just like to make sure that this the consensus on it before entirely moving forward. One of them has been inverted, the other is the original with some very slight contrasting done to it, to help it show.
 



Attached Files:







16dpocbpt 020 upload invert cb.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 4









16dpocbpt 020 Original with slight contrast adjustment.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- I just wanted to say I'm so sorry you're missing a cycle but I really am glad that they'll be trying something different for you instead of keeping you on the same meds no have a great feeling about this next chapter of Ttc for you.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Amber, you're fine. 

I feel out today for this cycle. I'd rather have some neon sign to know!!


And I can't tell on your hpt?


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Amber, you're fine.
> 
> I feel out today for this cycle. I'd rather have some neon sign to know!!
> 
> 
> And I can't tell on your hpt?

Nope, it was just a rather convincing evap. AF just showed her face. Literally when I went to pee to take a FRER (which I'm glad, cause I didn't waste it, lol) there she was. Nice and Ugly. Oh, well. I'm just glad it's over and I can focus on a new cycle, have a few days of not worrying about anything and gather my thoughts on how we are going to do this one ;) 

Oh, OnErth- I sent you a PM if you didn't already get a notice ;)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I got it, i just wasnt able to respond yet- my tablet was about to die and the kids are going crazy along with hubby at the sec. 

Sorry the witch got you! :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Got my reading back:

Firstly i can see conception anytime within the next 12 weeks.

I can see a positive pregnancy test on a Tuesday.

I can see a healthy a baby girl born at 39 weeks of your pregnancy.

I do feel a 5 hour length labour with 32 minute's pushing

Birth- Friday 18.22pm

Weight 7lbs 8oz , 19 inches long 

She has slight colic from birth

She is born with a full head of dark hair

I can see she will sleep through out the night from 13 weeks old

Her first word is Bottle...

--------------
I would be happy just to be pregnant but i REALLY want a boy and I sure as heck dont want to wait TWELVE WEEKS! :growlmad:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

oh and my mom said " why would you want another baby when yours are grown?"...as if i have chosen to wait. Then my cousin who was there said " i had 7yrs in between and it messed up badly, id hate for you to go through that"...sure, ok. 

-------
oh and if youre interested, here are the psychics Amber:
Sofia- BFP June '16 or EDD June '17 :blue:
Sky- BFP June '16 or EDD June '17 :blue:
Panrosa- BFP July '16 :blue:
Suzy- BFP Oct EDD July 5 '17 :blue: 
Mary- BFP within 12wks :pink: 

past readings:
SouLiving- Dec/Boy ('14)
Cheri22- Oct/Boy ('10)
Sandra- BFP June EDD Feb/Boy ('11 and '13)
Gail- Oct/Boy ('12)
Ruby- Nov-Jan/Girl ('10)


----------



## kmpreston

Very accurate readings - how can it be a June BFP and a June due date?! 

Aalya has AF turned up?
Amber I hope you're ok

Afm I'm about to O but very drunk and not fit for BD.

Richieesmom and Mrs G hoe art you have both?


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> oh and my mom said " why would you want another baby when yours are grown?"...as if i have chosen to wait. Then my cousin who was there said " i had 7yrs in between and it messed up badly, id hate for you to go through that"...sure, ok.
> 
> -------
> oh and if youre interested, here are the psychics Amber:
> Sofia- BFP June '16 or EDD June '17 :blue:
> Sky- BFP June '16 or EDD June '17 :blue:
> Panrosa- BFP July '16 :blue:
> Suzy- BFP Oct EDD July 5 '17 :blue:
> Mary- BFP within 12wks :pink:
> 
> past readings:
> SouLiving- Dec/Boy ('14)
> Cheri22- Oct/Boy ('10)
> Sandra- BFP June EDD Feb/Boy ('11 and '13)
> Gail- Oct/Boy ('12)
> Ruby- Nov-Jan/Girl ('10)

So where are these psychic's at? How do I get a hold of them and were they right for your past babies? AND how much is a reading going to cost me. BC that's really the bottom line for me ;) But I'm loving that she said you would be conceiving in the next 12 weeks, bc really what's 2 more cycle's and then a cycle that ends in a BFP?


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> Very accurate readings - how can it be a June BFP and a June due date?!
> 
> Aalya has AF turned up?
> Amber I hope you're ok
> 
> Afm I'm about to O but very drunk and not fit for BD.
> 
> Richieesmom and Mrs G hoe art you have both?

Thank you Kmpreston. And I'm fine. Even with perfect timing, we really only have a small chance of conceiving, so it's okay. I'm just glad that AF showed like she should have (instead of 49days like the CP) and I can start over and try again. So I've got about 2 weeks until I O and I need to buy some more wondfo LH strips to back up my monitor, but that's about it. I got the QuickVue's today and tried one, just to make sure they were working bc they are out of date, and everything seems to be fine. the cool thing about them is that they have pink AND blue dye in them. The control line is blue and the test line will be pink. How neat is that? AND you can do blood or urine. With blood they are 10mIU and urine they are 20/25mIU. So I'm happy with the purchase. I got 100 of them for 25 bucks so you can't beat that, and they are actual medical devices, like for dr.'s and lab use only. Anyways, they still have a bunch of them left if anyone wants some ;)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> Very accurate readings - how can it be a June BFP and a June due date?!
> 
> Aalya has AF turned up?
> Amber I hope you're ok
> 
> Afm I'm about to O but very drunk and not fit for BD.
> 
> Richieesmom and Mrs G hoe art you have both?

Its june BFP 2016 *OR* june edd 2017. 



ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> oh and my mom said " why would you want another baby when yours are grown?"...as if i have chosen to wait. Then my cousin who was there said " i had 7yrs in between and it messed up badly, id hate for you to go through that"...sure, ok.
> 
> -------
> oh and if youre interested, here are the psychics Amber:
> Sofia- BFP June '16 or EDD June '17 :blue:
> Sky- BFP June '16 or EDD June '17 :blue:
> Panrosa- BFP July '16 :blue:
> Suzy- BFP Oct EDD July 5 '17 :blue:
> Mary- BFP within 12wks :pink:
> 
> past readings:
> SouLiving- Dec/Boy ('14)
> Cheri22- Oct/Boy ('10)
> Sandra- BFP June EDD Feb/Boy ('11 and '13)
> Gail- Oct/Boy ('12)
> Ruby- Nov-Jan/Girl ('10)
> 
> So where are these psychic's at? How do I get a hold of them and were they right for your past babies? AND how much is a reading going to cost me. BC that's really the bottom line for me ;) But I'm loving that she said you would be conceiving in the next 12 weeks, bc really what's 2 more cycle's and then a cycle that ends in a BFP?Click to expand...

Most of them have sites and are under $20, most under $10. I didnt get a reading for any past pregnancies. One lady did it for free, i cant remember which, id have to go back and look.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Very accurate readings - how can it be a June BFP and a June due date?!
> 
> Aalya has AF turned up?
> Amber I hope you're ok
> 
> Afm I'm about to O but very drunk and not fit for BD.
> 
> Richieesmom and Mrs G hoe art you have both?
> 
> Its june BFP 2016 *OR* june edd 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> oh and my mom said " why would you want another baby when yours are grown?"...as if i have chosen to wait. Then my cousin who was there said " i had 7yrs in between and it messed up badly, id hate for you to go through that"...sure, ok.
> 
> -------
> oh and if youre interested, here are the psychics Amber:
> Sofia- BFP June '16 or EDD June '17 :blue:
> Sky- BFP June '16 or EDD June '17 :blue:
> Panrosa- BFP July '16 :blue:
> Suzy- BFP Oct EDD July 5 '17 :blue:
> Mary- BFP within 12wks :pink:
> 
> past readings:
> SouLiving- Dec/Boy ('14)
> Cheri22- Oct/Boy ('10)
> Sandra- BFP June EDD Feb/Boy ('11 and '13)
> Gail- Oct/Boy ('12)
> Ruby- Nov-Jan/Girl ('10)Click to expand...
> 
> So where are these psychic's at? How do I get a hold of them and were they right for your past babies? AND how much is a reading going to cost me. BC that's really the bottom line for me ;) But I'm loving that she said you would be conceiving in the next 12 weeks, bc really what's 2 more cycle's and then a cycle that ends in a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> Most of them have sites and are under $20, most under $10. I didnt get a reading for any past pregnancies. One lady did it for free, i cant remember which, id have to go back and look.Click to expand...

Oh, well that's not much at all. Were any of them right about any of pregnancy's? I would really be interested in getting in contact with one of them, preferably one that was actually "spot on" with her predictions :lol: Do you happen to have any of that information wrote down? 

AFM- Still bleeding, but it's lightened up quite a bit, so I should be down with it in a day or two. "yay me" lol So, I'm going to use the old style CB monitor this cycle and the new Advanced monitor to see if they give me the same readings on the same days. One thing so far that I've noticed, is that the Advanced monitor is calculating my "CD's" differently. AF came at about 7-8pm on June 30th. My old monitor say's I'm on CD 5, but the Advanced monitor with the same info put into it, except it ask for the time AF started, say's I'm CD4? So it must calculate it in hrs and not by dates? Works out better for me anyways bc I'm still waiting on the damn sticks that work with the Advanced monitor anyways, bc of course, why would CB make sure that they all were cross compatible? :growlmad:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Very accurate readings - how can it be a June BFP and a June due date?!
> 
> Aalya has AF turned up?
> Amber I hope you're ok
> 
> Afm I'm about to O but very drunk and not fit for BD.
> 
> Richieesmom and Mrs G hoe art you have both?
> 
> Its june BFP 2016 *OR* june edd 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> oh and my mom said " why would you want another baby when yours are grown?"...as if i have chosen to wait. Then my cousin who was there said " i had 7yrs in between and it messed up badly, id hate for you to go through that"...sure, ok.
> 
> -------
> oh and if youre interested, here are the psychics Amber:
> Sofia- BFP June '16 or EDD June '17 :blue:
> Sky- BFP June '16 or EDD June '17 :blue:
> Panrosa- BFP July '16 :blue:
> Suzy- BFP Oct EDD July 5 '17 :blue:
> Mary- BFP within 12wks :pink:
> 
> past readings:
> SouLiving- Dec/Boy ('14)
> Cheri22- Oct/Boy ('10)
> Sandra- BFP June EDD Feb/Boy ('11 and '13)
> Gail- Oct/Boy ('12)
> Ruby- Nov-Jan/Girl ('10)Click to expand...
> 
> So where are these psychic's at? How do I get a hold of them and were they right for your past babies? AND how much is a reading going to cost me. BC that's really the bottom line for me ;) But I'm loving that she said you would be conceiving in the next 12 weeks, bc really what's 2 more cycle's and then a cycle that ends in a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> Most of them have sites and are under $20, most under $10. I didnt get a reading for any past pregnancies. One lady did it for free, i cant remember which, id have to go back and look.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well that's not much at all. Were any of them right about any of pregnancy's? I would really be interested in getting in contact with one of them, preferably one that was actually "spot on" with her predictions :lol: Do you happen to have any of that information wrote down?
> 
> AFM- Still bleeding, but it's lightened up quite a bit, so I should be down with it in a day or two. "yay me" lol So, I'm going to use the old style CB monitor this cycle and the new Advanced monitor to see if they give me the same readings on the same days. One thing so far that I've noticed, is that the Advanced monitor is calculating my "CD's" differently. AF came at about 7-8pm on June 30th. My old monitor say's I'm on CD 5, but the Advanced monitor with the same info put into it, except it ask for the time AF started, say's I'm CD4? So it must calculate it in hrs and not by dates? Works out better for me anyways bc I'm still waiting on the damn sticks that work with the Advanced monitor anyways, bc of course, why would CB make sure that they all were cross compatible? :growlmad:Click to expand...

I didnt get any of them for any pregnancies in the past. I got them all after.


----------



## ambertwogood

Those all of those prediction never actually came to fruition?


----------



## ambertwogood

I would like to find a real psychic that I could talk to here in the next few day's. Where on here would I post to get recommendations from ladies that have used them in past that their readings came true?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> Those all of those prediction never actually came to fruition?

The past ones didnt come true, i dont know about the future yet. 



ambertwogood said:


> I would like to find a real psychic that I could talk to here in the next few day's. Where on here would I post to get recommendations from ladies that have used them in past that their readings came true?

Those are the ones people on here recommend.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Those all of those prediction never actually came to fruition?
> 
> The past ones didnt come true, i dont know about the future yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> I would like to find a real psychic that I could talk to here in the next few day's. Where on here would I post to get recommendations from ladies that have used them in past that their readings came true?Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the ones people on here recommend.Click to expand...

So how do I get in contact with one of them? And how much time did that `0-20 bucka get you? Judt curious ;)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Those all of those prediction never actually came to fruition?
> 
> The past ones didnt come true, i dont know about the future yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> I would like to find a real psychic that I could talk to here in the next few day's. Where on here would I post to get recommendations from ladies that have used them in past that their readings came true?Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the ones people on here recommend.Click to expand...
> 
> So how do I get in contact with one of them? And how much time did that `0-20 bucka get you? Judt curious ;)Click to expand...

You google their names for their sites/facebook pages. You buy their TTC package or Conception Package, which is just them telling you time frame and gender. They ask your name/birthday/TTC info/etc.. thats it. You dont talk or ask questions.


----------



## Aayla

Km: af is here. She came with a vengeance. But I suspected she would as last one was really light. Didn't last long, only 4 days. 

No call from the clinic so no idea when I am meeting the doc next. I am tempted to call and tell his nurse that we have decided to not continue with the letrozole and move on to IVF. That does potentially change his plans for me. 

I have decided hubby and I are going to join a gym. We have one that is pretty cheap that is a 5 min walk from our house and right now they have a low sign up fee. Hubby has been wanting to join one for awhile. 

I would love it if we could get fit together.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Km: af is here. She came with a vengeance. But I suspected she would as last one was really light. Didn't last long, only 4 days.
> 
> No call from the clinic so no idea when I am meeting the doc next. I am tempted to call and tell his nurse that we have decided to not continue with the letrozole and move on to IVF. That does potentially change his plans for me.
> 
> I have decided hubby and I are going to join a gym. We have one that is pretty cheap that is a 5 min walk from our house and right now they have a low sign up fee. Hubby has been wanting to join one for awhile.
> 
> I would love it if we could get fit together.

Joining the gym sounds like an ace idea. I'd ring the clinic and get an appointment with your doc just incase he has a new trick up his sleeve that will tide you over until the IVF - I hate the idea of not trying for 3 months never mind any longer than that


----------



## kmpreston

As for me 

Despite a stressful three days trying to get Dh to BD during my fertile window we have managed 4/5 days and I have definitely Ovulated (I think cd 16). This cycle has been stressful so far - last cycle on clomid giving added pressure, minor breakdown whilst taking clomid, trouble with BD etc, but I hope it will have paid off. Going to try to relax now for the next 13 days


----------



## ambertwogood

Kmpreston- That sounds like a good idea. I'm kind of doing the same right now, but at the other end of my cycle, the bleeding has all but stopped but O is still a way's away, so I'm just taking it easy. I, too, have struggle's with DH to get BDing in on time so that there is even a "possibility" that we have conceived, so I deffo feel you on that end. It's a HUGE stresser and drives me absolutely up the wall. Esp, when he decides to get mad at me right at crucial times in my cycle like last month, which I did manage to get in one more BD before the window closed, but it was like pulling teeth and we definitely could of tried MUCH MORE then we actually did. Oh well. 

Aayla- So sorry, hun. She got me too. But I've just taken it in stride and got right back on the proverbial horse. It sucks, but for me, the bright side was 1-I'm back to having "normal" 30-31day cycles! and she did not come with vengeance this time, it was actually quite light and pain free, which isn't too normal for me. I normally have a lot of cramping esp the first 3 days. But it was manageable this cycle for some reason. Here's to hoping that this cycle it it for both of us ;) 

OnErth- How are things going with you...I've been gone for a few days, taking a little break from all this TTCing stuff, so I'm a little out of the loop.

Not sure that we are going to do much anything different this cycle though. Has anyone tried the sperm meets egg plan? That's the only thing that I was thinking about doing this month that we didn't do last month.....

Oh, and BTW, those QuickVue test's I ordered already made it here, I used one to make sure they worked and they do, just perfect. They are nice little test and for the price I couldn't pass them up. I'm really excited to be able to use them cycle. I actually think that they would be better then FRER's, personally, after reading up on them. I'm really glad I went ahead and took a chance on them, and am actually considering buying another box or 3 :rofl:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

AF is here :(


----------



## Aayla

I have my doc appt tomorrow morning. They called today. We shall see what he has to say.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> I have my doc appt tomorrow morning. They called today. We shall see what he has to say.

good luck!!!

----------
This cycle will be:
FE 5mg CD3-7 ( i think 1-5 screwed me)
Pregnitude
PNV
Vit D
OPKs
Baby Aspirin
Pineapple
Pre Seed/Cup

Skipping-
Maca
Brazil nuts
Vit C


----------



## kmpreston

OnErth&InHvn said:


> AF is here :(

On the bright side you have had a normal cycle


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> AF is here :(
> 
> On the bright side you have had a normal cycleClick to expand...

I did and I am happy!


----------



## Aayla

Went to see the fertility doc today. He wants to do letrozole and IUI. I'm only allowed 3 more cycles of letrozole and because of my weight IVF is a way off and he doesn't want me losing drastically which can do more harm than good in the neonatal sense. So while I lose weight and save what we can we will do three rounds of IUI. (assuming we need 3). He says it will double our chances. 

Since I am cd 6 today this cycle is out. so I just have to wait for the next af. The IUI should happen around Aug 24 depending on when af comes. Without being on letrozole af doesn't like to behave normally so she may have to be induced. 

DH and i have to get new blood panels done of all the std's and stuff as it has been a few years so having to wait makes sure we can get them done and they get the results in time. 

The doc was really excited he was like "yeah..let's do this..Let's just do it." This is why I chose this doc. he is so passionate about it.


----------



## kmpreston

That's great news Aayla, what an exciting path

I was supposed to have an appointment with my fertility specialist tomorrow but he has cancelled all appointments due to a bereavement 

Bearing in mind this appointment was meant to be the first week in June I wasn't pleased but I understood

Imagine how upset I was to then get a call to say that my new appointment was 2nd September...that would mean no more drugs and no IVF referral for another two months, thus delaying IVF til at least December. 

So I was absolutely distraught and rang the secretary in floods of tears and begged for a new appointment. I'm going on the 22nd July now. So feeling slightly better, although that will probably be CD 4 so too late to start any drugs he may give me :/


----------



## ambertwogood

*OnErth- So Sorry to AF got you too. Seems like it was just an off month for all of us, so maybe this next cycle we will all get better results? Doesn't it seem like all of our cycles are kind of 'syncing' up? My CD 1 was on June 30th/July 1st (depending on which monitor I am going by, lol) Then it was Aalya, and then you right? So we are all within like a week of each other now right? BUT- I do agree with Kmpreston, that it is really great that you did have a "normal' cycle even though it ended without a BFP, I'm still calling it a WIN!!! As for the psychic's, is there a thread somewhere were ladies were discussing this? Have any of them actually had reading from them that ended up being true? I'm still on the fence about whether to do it again or not. I've had two readings, one of which said that I was possibly pregnant at that moment, and that was in April, when I had my CP, she also said that she foresaw problems with it early on but that she saw me carrying full term, so that didn't happen, but maybe she was getting mixed message's about two separate pregnancies??? lol. I also talked to another psychic that had higher rating and per min prices btw, but she did "specialize" in births and deaths and she said she saw me conceiving in October, which I hope she was wrong, bc that's too far away!!! LOL.... We will see. Maybe I will get another reading from one of the psychics ladies suggest on here...
*

*Kmpreston- So glad that you got your appt changed to a much closer date then what they had initially booked you for. Also glad that you got your DH to give in and get the BDing done that needed to happen so that you have a running shot at a BFP this cycle! So 'Yay' for that!!! But, I also totally get the stress of your fertile window, BD timing, and issue's with SO during the critical time in your cycle. My SO almost made me lose it last cycle, lol. We had BD'd 2 days previous to when I actually O'd, but I thought that I already had, and then I finally got him to BD with me again during my fertile window, which just by chance happened to be the exact day that I actually O'd, but it still ended in a BFN so I guess all the stress I put myself through was for nothing anyways....BUT I do totally get the stressing of BDing and timing. I get stressed every month that I start getting close to my O day and making sure that we get in enough BD to have our bases covered. But at least now you can relax, knowing that you did all you could do, and hopefully we will be seeing squinter's on your test here soon!!!  *

*Aayla- So sorry that AF got you too, but on that same token, I'm totally stoked that your doctor has decided to proceed with a different avenue for you. I don't want to jinx it, but I have a really good feeling about where your fertility journey is heading  I'm thinking this is total score for you. I do think that you and hubby joining the gym would be a great thing for you, plus it's a bonding experience and you two can motivate each other when the other one isn't exactly feeling up for it. But I do have to ask, have you ever considered doing Yoga? I am totally won over when it comes to Yoga. After having my LO I gained A LOT of weight (which was totally ironic bc I hardly gained anything during my pregnancy) But I got up to 211lbs PP. Then I decided enough was enough and I started doing Yoga again (I had done it religiously during my pregnancy) I do Yoga 3-5 times a wk depending on my schd and how I'm feeling. But do you know that I have lost 42lbs in the last THREE months!!! And I do all kinds of Yoga, I do weight loss routines, pain relief routines (when my Auto Immune Disorders Flare up and or my chronic back pain gets bad) I do PP depression routines, fertility and conception routines, Yoga/Pilates mixed together routines, and even mommy and me yoga with my LO! I haven't changed anything about my eating habits, or any other lifestyle changes, just the yoga, and I have lost 42lbs!!! That's amazing, and I couldn't be more ecstatic about it. Not only has the Yoga helped me to loose all that weight, but there are so many more benefits to it that I can't even put them all down. But to sum it up, I am a much happier, healthier, and emotionally balanced person because of it. I LOVE IT. And best of all, I haven't spent not one dime on it! All the routines I do, I find on YouTube for FREE!!! I still haven't splurged on a yoga mat, or any of the little accessories to do some of the exercises, but that's the beauty of it- You don't really need to but that stuff to do the routines  At the very least I think you should look into it. One of the really great things I love about it is that is is very low impact and easy on your body, but at the same time is VERY effective. Just a suggestion though 
*

*Okay, so AFM- I am still early in my cycle. I just hit cycle day 9/10. I'm still getting Low readings on both my monitors and my wondfo's are still neg. but they are getting darker, so my LH is rising. I O'd on CD 16 last time, so hopefully I can count on my cycle being about the same and I will O around the same CD this cycle too. But I do have a quesition for you ladies. I have convinced SO to BD every day for the next two weeks which according to FF my fertile window is from July 11-13th and the possible O dates are from July 14th-16th- So pretty much this entire week is my "fertile window" and then the second week of BDing will just be for extra measure, fun, and helping to bring out intimacy level back up to an acceptable level  But here's my question. I've been thinking about my options for BDing and we could BD everyday for the next 14 days, OR we could BD every other day for the two weeks, or we could try the SMEP this cycle (which I need to look up again, so I know exactly what that calls for as far as BDing bc I can't remember right this minute) BUT- If you were in my situation what would you do? We did one of the at home fertility checks on SO and his test came back positive, so his count at least is within normal ranges (but I also did some research and borrowed my nieces microscope and took a little looksie myself at the swimmers, and in my "unprofessional" opinion his swimmer's are fine. lol. The shape of majority of them looked perfect, majority were swimming in straight lines, and very few had "defects" so I'm pretty confident in my "conclusion" that his swimmers are good to go. Have any of you actually tried to SMEP? Or have you known anyone who did try it and conceived the month they did? This is my second month using the CBFM's, which from all the reviews I read if you didn't conceive on the first month, then your second month might just be the ticket!   I'm excited that I'm approaching my FW and that SO has agreed to give it a good Ole' college try this month, so hopefully something becomes of it. But I would really love to hear what you ladies would decide to do with the BDing schedule if you were me, so I can start making some decisions  Tom, is "officially" my first day of my fertile window on FF so we've got to get to BDing.  I am doing my prenatals, EPO, Omega's, CoQ10, Softcups, Preseed, and maybe one of the supplements you do for four or five day's after you O to help with implantation..... Sorry everything is so long, I just haven't been on here for so long, I ended up having a lot to say  But, we all already know, I'm the talker of the bunch (well, typer, lol) *


----------



## Aayla

I actually love yoga. A long time ago I got into Windsor Pilates (which is on youtube now). I did the 20 min program and I did yoga for dummies and was a vegan. I dropped 30 lbs in about 3 months. (oh and I walked to and from work everyday which was about 20-30 min each way). I have been thinking of getting back into it again. But I also love weight lifting. DH's schedule and mine are different and so not sure about whether or not we would work out together. But I plan on talking to him to see if he wants to work out with me. I like the ladies part of the gym but there are more weights in the men section. The initial cost for the 2 of us is high but only about $80 for one of us and then only $16 a month after that. I may stagger it. We also have other financial obligations as well. I have many beachbody programs and weights at home that are great for me but not heavy enough for DH. 

As for your schedule. When we got our bfp we did it every day but 2 out of the 14 from the time af left and I ovulated. but basically the perfect schedule that FF recommends. Only one cycle after the mc did we end up doing it to that schedule. But no pregnancy. So not sure if the schedule mattered or not. If you have a good idea of when you ovulate then I would do it every 24 hours starting 3 days prior all the way to 1 day past. I think it's the 2 days before and the day of that really matter. I have read multiple times that the egg likes to have sperm waiting for her.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> I actually love yoga. A long time ago I got into Windsor Pilates (which is on youtube now). I did the 20 min program and I did yoga for dummies and was a vegan. I dropped 30 lbs in about 3 months. (oh and I walked to and from work everyday which was about 20-30 min each way). I have been thinking of getting back into it again. But I also love weight lifting. DH's schedule and mine are different and so not sure about whether or not we would work out together. But I plan on talking to him to see if he wants to work out with me. I like the ladies part of the gym but there are more weights in the men section. The initial cost for the 2 of us is high but only about $80 for one of us and then only $16 a month after that. I may stagger it. We also have other financial obligations as well. I have many beachbody programs and weights at home that are great for me but not heavy enough for DH.
> 
> As for your schedule. When we got our bfp we did it every day but 2 out of the 14 from the time af left and I ovulated. but basically the perfect schedule that FF recommends. Only one cycle after the mc did we end up doing it to that schedule. But no pregnancy. So not sure if the schedule mattered or not. If you have a good idea of when you ovulate then I would do it every 24 hours starting 3 days prior all the way to 1 day past. I think it's the 2 days before and the day of that really matter. I have read multiple times that the egg likes to have sperm waiting for her.


Ye that's what I go for - the FF perfect 5. Three days before O, O day and the day after. Only managed all five once (first BFP) but also got a BFP when I got day before, O day and day after. This months looking pretty good
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kmpreston

So I got pregnant in the November cycle and the April 16 cycle. And from the pics you can see why
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kmpreston

Should add three things
1) December and may 16 look good but were cycles after MC so probably didn't have a good enough lining
2) August and September were when we tried every other day - and essentially missed all the key days
3) prior to that we weren't on clomid so timing probably wouldn't have helped anyway


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Amber, there's a paranormal area, otherwise just search psychic on here. I can't speak for others truth or not on their readings. 

The first few cycles with your monitor, it's getting to know you. 

I've looked at smeg but never done it. I'm not sure which schedule you should try. 
------
Started fe yesterday and forgot to start pregnitude.... Oops. 

This af has been heavy and clotty. I also think, but I'm not 100%, over stimmed last cycle and may have a cyst on the left..............too late now but I'm just hoping it's left over and going away because I only had weird twinges yesterday?


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Amber, there's a paranormal area, otherwise just search psychic on here. I can't speak for others truth or not on their readings.
> 
> The first few cycles with your monitor, it's getting to know you.
> 
> I've looked at smeg but never done it. I'm not sure which schedule you should try.
> ------
> Started fe yesterday and forgot to start pregnitude.... Oops.
> 
> This af has been heavy and clotty. I also think, but I'm not 100%, over stimmed last cycle and may have a cyst on the left..............too late now but I'm just hoping it's left over and going away because I only had weird twinges yesterday?

You know, last cycle when you said that you were having really bad O pains after everything had said you already, maybe it was a small cyst rupturing? I've dealt with cyst's on my ovaries basically ever since my cycle began, but the first worst one was at like 15 and I had to be hospitalized over it. But there have been numerous times throughout my life, esp during my AF that I will all the sudden be overcome with gut wrenching, making you vomit type pain, and I would be willing to bet that majority of those episodes were actually cysts rupturing that I just never got medical over.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Amber, there's a paranormal area, otherwise just search psychic on here. I can't speak for others truth or not on their readings.
> 
> The first few cycles with your monitor, it's getting to know you.
> 
> I've looked at smeg but never done it. I'm not sure which schedule you should try.
> ------
> Started fe yesterday and forgot to start pregnitude.... Oops.
> 
> This af has been heavy and clotty. I also think, but I'm not 100%, over stimmed last cycle and may have a cyst on the left..............too late now but I'm just hoping it's left over and going away because I only had weird twinges yesterday?




kmpreston said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> I actually love yoga. A long time ago I got into Windsor Pilates (which is on youtube now). I did the 20 min program and I did yoga for dummies and was a vegan. I dropped 30 lbs in about 3 months. (oh and I walked to and from work everyday which was about 20-30 min each way). I have been thinking of getting back into it again. But I also love weight lifting. DH's schedule and mine are different and so not sure about whether or not we would work out together. But I plan on talking to him to see if he wants to work out with me. I like the ladies part of the gym but there are more weights in the men section. The initial cost for the 2 of us is high but only about $80 for one of us and then only $16 a month after that. I may stagger it. We also have other financial obligations as well. I have many beachbody programs and weights at home that are great for me but not heavy enough for DH.
> 
> As for your schedule. When we got our bfp we did it every day but 2 out of the 14 from the time af left and I ovulated. but basically the perfect schedule that FF recommends. Only one cycle after the mc did we end up doing it to that schedule. But no pregnancy. So not sure if the schedule mattered or not. If you have a good idea of when you ovulate then I would do it every 24 hours starting 3 days prior all the way to 1 day past. I think it's the 2 days before and the day of that really matter. I have read multiple times that the egg likes to have sperm waiting for her.
> 
> 
> Ye that's what I go for - the FF perfect 5. Three days before O, O day and the day after. Only managed all five once (first BFP) but also got a BFP when I got day before, O day and day after. This months looking pretty goodClick to expand...




kmpreston said:


> So I got pregnant in the November cycle and the April 16 cycle. And from the pics you can see why

So FF suggest a different BD method then ALL of the things I had originally thought about doing? :wacko: What exactly does FF suggest you do. And BTW- My SO and I have been having problems, but things have really improved in the last one-to two weeks, and this is probably TMI- But the BDing last night(AM) was OMG!!!! I'm so glad things are improving between us, esp with the BDing, bc to be perfectly honest we have been together for almost 8 yrs now and have been a sex rut for literally (no joke) yrs. :coffee: I mean there have been off occasions that were surprising and exhilarating, but for the most part- :coffee: I think I'm going to order some "stuff" to spice things up a bit today. We aren't crazy with the sex stuff but are willing to experiment (and when I say that I mean like putting a toe in the water, maybe a leg) do you ladies suggest anywhere for me to start with bringing things into the bedroom to spice it up a bit?


----------



## ambertwogood

Also, I have noticed that this cycle my pre O temps have been way higher then they were the last cycle. Which according to those fertility acupuncturist my temps last cycle were too low to sustain a pregnancy, but the temps this month are in the correct range they say is "healthy" and "optimal" pre o temps for growing a healthy viable egg. Which this is all coming from what I learned the medical/acupuncturist community say about fertility through my research, so I don't know how "correct" it is, but I'm a little excited that my folicular phase temps are in a better range (again, according to fertility acupuncturist) maybe it means something will actually come from this cycle, bc I had great post O temps already.

BUT- My question with all this is- Have any of you ladies a noticed a significant difference in your pre/post O temps from cycle to cycle? Or do they normally stay about the same? The reason I'm asking, is bc I'm slightly concerned that it could indicate some type of problem with my fertility with them not staying in the same ranges......


----------



## kmpreston

ambertwogood said:


> Also, I have noticed that this cycle my pre O temps have been way higher then they were the last cycle. Which according to those fertility acupuncturist my temps last cycle were too low to sustain a pregnancy, but the temps this month are in the correct range they say is "healthy" and "optimal" pre o temps for growing a healthy viable egg. Which this is all coming from what I learned the medical/acupuncturist community say about fertility through my research, so I don't know how "correct" it is, but I'm a little excited that my folicular phase temps are in a better range (again, according to fertility acupuncturist) maybe it means something will actually come from this cycle, bc I had great post O temps already.
> 
> BUT- My question with all this is- Have any of you ladies a noticed a significant difference in your pre/post O temps from cycle to cycle? Or do they normally stay about the same? The reason I'm asking, is bc I'm slightly concerned that it could indicate some type of problem with my fertility with them not staying in the same ranges......

My temps have been higher this time whilst I'm on clomid than they were when I used to temp (pre clomid, stopped temping last June). They are also considerably more stable


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> do you ladies suggest anywhere for me to start with bringing things into the bedroom to spice it up a bit?

I probably shouldnt be the one to answer since we live a BDSM lifestyle..:haha::blush: we have more than your standard dildo, lol. We got things off Amazon, Hustler, different BDSM toy makers. 

I would start with the basic toys ( not cheap though because in sex toys QUALITY really matters) and get things for both of you. Learn about your spouse and what they like. I learned he likes sensual, where i like sexy. Hes fine with a massage and i want well, more. :blush:


----------



## kmpreston

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Amber, there's a paranormal area, otherwise just search psychic on here. I can't speak for others truth or not on their readings.
> 
> The first few cycles with your monitor, it's getting to know you.
> 
> I've looked at smeg but never done it. I'm not sure which schedule you should try.
> ------
> Started fe yesterday and forgot to start pregnitude.... Oops.
> 
> This af has been heavy and clotty. I also think, but I'm not 100%, over stimmed last cycle and may have a cyst on the left..............too late now but I'm just hoping it's left over and going away because I only had weird twinges yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> I actually love yoga. A long time ago I got into Windsor Pilates (which is on youtube now). I did the 20 min program and I did yoga for dummies and was a vegan. I dropped 30 lbs in about 3 months. (oh and I walked to and from work everyday which was about 20-30 min each way). I have been thinking of getting back into it again. But I also love weight lifting. DH's schedule and mine are different and so not sure about whether or not we would work out together. But I plan on talking to him to see if he wants to work out with me. I like the ladies part of the gym but there are more weights in the men section. The initial cost for the 2 of us is high but only about $80 for one of us and then only $16 a month after that. I may stagger it. We also have other financial obligations as well. I have many beachbody programs and weights at home that are great for me but not heavy enough for DH.
> 
> As for your schedule. When we got our bfp we did it every day but 2 out of the 14 from the time af left and I ovulated. but basically the perfect schedule that FF recommends. Only one cycle after the mc did we end up doing it to that schedule. But no pregnancy. So not sure if the schedule mattered or not. If you have a good idea of when you ovulate then I would do it every 24 hours starting 3 days prior all the way to 1 day past. I think it's the 2 days before and the day of that really matter. I have read multiple times that the egg likes to have sperm waiting for her.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ye that's what I go for - the FF perfect 5. Three days before O, O day and the day after. Only managed all five once (first BFP) but also got a BFP when I got day before, O day and day after. This months looking pretty goodClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> So I got pregnant in the November cycle and the April 16 cycle. And from the pics you can see whyClick to expand...
> 
> So FF suggest a different BD method then ALL of the things I had originally thought about doing? :wacko: What exactly does FF suggest you do. And BTW- My SO and I have been having problems, but things have really improved in the last one-to two weeks, and this is probably TMI- But the BDing last night(AM) was OMG!!!! I'm so glad things are improving between us, esp with the BDing, bc to be perfectly honest we have been together for almost 8 yrs now and have been a sex rut for literally (no joke) yrs. :coffee: I mean there have been off occasions that were surprising and exhilarating, but for the most part- :coffee: I think I'm going to order some "stuff" to spice things up a bit today. We aren't crazy with the sex stuff but are willing to experiment (and when I say that I mean like putting a toe in the water, maybe a leg) do you ladies suggest anywhere for me to start with bringing things into the bedroom to spice it up a bit?Click to expand...

I go with the suggestion from FF - every other day just didn't work for us


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I think its so up in the air about BD timing. You could do it every day and still not get BFP or be one of those crazy people who does it a week before O and gets BFP. Everything in between!

I know I could O CD16, 19 or 21 ( now possibly 12) so we try to BD on those days ( or day before/after, whichever). Doesnt always happen that way of course but I aim for those days.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth- I'm assuming that BDSM mean's sadist/masochist? Or have I completely went off the rails with that? I am WAY more open to things sexually then my SO. He is quite conservative and I have had a time even trying to get him to just try things. And this is a trigger warning, so if anyone is uncomfortable with "full on sex talk" then I would probably just stop reading here........... Anyways, lol, like say for instance, I would be totally open to purchasing a sex swing, SO probably not so much. Also open to anal (not that I haven't in other relationships) but we have been together for almost 8 yrs and he has never even tried. Most guys that I've dated in the past, are gunning to do it pretty right after the first time you have sex with them. SO just has this "thing" about it. Personally, I dont particularly "enjoy" it all the time, but sometimes just a little play in the area is arousing. (And as I'm writing this, lol, I'm thinking OMG am I really saying this stuff out loud? LOL) Our sex literally goes as far as a few different positions, oral, and I normally try to wear something arousing, which is normally some kind of "normal" lingerie. THAT'S ABOUT IT. For EIGHT YRS!!! Calling what we are in a rut is a ginormous understatement. I'm bored, to be quite frank. Which, I'm sure SO probably is too, but he's way too much of a conservative and gentlemen to EVER utter the words to me that he's not happy with our sex life. I would be open to lots of things in the bedroom, it's figuring out a way to introduce it to SO that's the problem. Role play, toys, even sex that is bit on the "rape fantasy" side (and I really don't mean to offend to anyone if they have had this happen to them, it's just a pretty normal fantasy for a lot of women as long as it has boundaries), my boundaries would be on the more conservative side, but getting a little ruff with it and hand on the neck with slight pressure is arousing sometimes. Then having a toddler thrown in the mix makes things even more difficult bc it's not like when we didn't have a baby and could do what we wanted, where we wanted, and when we wanted anymore. It's more of a get it in if you can kind of thing. My SO's parents were the type of parents that were never affectionate with each other in front of there children, which in turn produces a spouse that just doesn't get the whole affection thing nor does he venture very far when it comes to sex. A few different positions is basicaly his "bag of tricks" and I am a much more complicated and "adventurous" kind of women. I like to be dominated, but my spouse isn't really that kind of man, he's has a much more "delicate" approach to sex then I would prefer and I find it very difficult even bringing up this type of stuff to him. We just don't talk about it at all. There are lots of things that I would be open to trying, it's getting over even having the conversation of it being a possibility that is my problem. I mean as dirty as it get's in our bedroom is some very light "dirty talk" and I mean very very light. I just don't even know how to approach the subject really, one because I don't want to damage his ego or make him feel like less of a man or that he's just not doing it for me anymore, etc. And two with how conservative his behavior has been in the bedroom thus far, I kind of fear exposing myself and him thinking of me of this crazy sexed weirdo. Have any of you ever been in a situation similar to this? How did you finally break the ice and how well did it go over? I'm bored to the point that something has to change I just don't know how to even begin to approach it..... :/


----------



## Aayla

Bdsm is Bondage, discipline, sado-masochism . And itnisnas varied as humans are. 

It can be hard to bring up new stuff for sex with guys. They feel like they aren't good enough. My advice is to ask him if he has any fantasies or things he has thought about trying but may be to shy to ask about. Some guys don't want to bring it up because they are afraid that the girl will freak out over something kinky (one day they will learn we can be freaky in bed too lol). I would definitely start with light stuff like blind folding or tying the hand lightly in front. 

Rape fantasy is hard. I like it and I have been raped. It is a weird psychological thing and only with DH as I trust him with my life. 

Maybe even try watching porn together. See what he likes to watch and you will get a sense of what he may be into.


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Amber, there's a paranormal area, otherwise just search psychic on here. I can't speak for others truth or not on their readings.
> 
> The first few cycles with your monitor, it's getting to know you.
> 
> I've looked at smeg but never done it. I'm not sure which schedule you should try.
> ------
> Started fe yesterday and forgot to start pregnitude.... Oops.
> 
> This af has been heavy and clotty. I also think, but I'm not 100%, over stimmed last cycle and may have a cyst on the left..............too late now but I'm just hoping it's left over and going away because I only had weird twinges yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> I actually love yoga. A long time ago I got into Windsor Pilates (which is on youtube now). I did the 20 min program and I did yoga for dummies and was a vegan. I dropped 30 lbs in about 3 months. (oh and I walked to and from work everyday which was about 20-30 min each way). I have been thinking of getting back into it again. But I also love weight lifting. DH's schedule and mine are different and so not sure about whether or not we would work out together. But I plan on talking to him to see if he wants to work out with me. I like the ladies part of the gym but there are more weights in the men section. The initial cost for the 2 of us is high but only about $80 for one of us and then only $16 a month after that. I may stagger it. We also have other financial obligations as well. I have many beachbody programs and weights at home that are great for me but not heavy enough for DH.
> 
> As for your schedule. When we got our bfp we did it every day but 2 out of the 14 from the time af left and I ovulated. but basically the perfect schedule that FF recommends. Only one cycle after the mc did we end up doing it to that schedule. But no pregnancy. So not sure if the schedule mattered or not. If you have a good idea of when you ovulate then I would do it every 24 hours starting 3 days prior all the way to 1 day past. I think it's the 2 days before and the day of that really matter. I have read multiple times that the egg likes to have sperm waiting for her.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ye that's what I go for - the FF perfect 5. Three days before O, O day and the day after. Only managed all five once (first BFP) but also got a BFP when I got day before, O day and day after. This months looking pretty goodClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> So I got pregnant in the November cycle and the April 16 cycle. And from the pics you can see whyClick to expand...
> 
> So FF suggest a different BD method then ALL of the things I had originally thought about doing? :wacko: What exactly does FF suggest you do. And BTW- My SO and I have been having problems, but things have really improved in the last one-to two weeks, and this is probably TMI- But the BDing last night(AM) was OMG!!!! I'm so glad things are improving between us, esp with the BDing, bc to be perfectly honest we have been together for almost 8 yrs now and have been a sex rut for literally (no joke) yrs. :coffee: I mean there have been off occasions that were surprising and exhilarating, but for the most part- :coffee: I think I'm going to order some "stuff" to spice things up a bit today. We aren't crazy with the sex stuff but are willing to experiment (and when I say that I mean like putting a toe in the water, maybe a leg) do you ladies suggest anywhere for me to start with bringing things into the bedroom to spice it up a bit?Click to expand...
> 
> I go with the suggestion from FF - every other day just didn't work for usClick to expand...




kmpreston said:


> So I got pregnant in the November cycle and the April 16 cycle. And from the pics you can see why




kmpreston said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> I actually love yoga. A long time ago I got into Windsor Pilates (which is on youtube now). I did the 20 min program and I did yoga for dummies and was a vegan. I dropped 30 lbs in about 3 months. (oh and I walked to and from work everyday which was about 20-30 min each way). I have been thinking of getting back into it again. But I also love weight lifting. DH's schedule and mine are different and so not sure about whether or not we would work out together. But I plan on talking to him to see if he wants to work out with me. I like the ladies part of the gym but there are more weights in the men section. The initial cost for the 2 of us is high but only about $80 for one of us and then only $16 a month after that. I may stagger it. We also have other financial obligations as well. I have many beachbody programs and weights at home that are great for me but not heavy enough for DH.
> 
> As for your schedule. When we got our bfp we did it every day but 2 out of the 14 from the time af left and I ovulated. but basically the perfect schedule that FF recommends. Only one cycle after the mc did we end up doing it to that schedule. But no pregnancy. So not sure if the schedule mattered or not. If you have a good idea of when you ovulate then I would do it every 24 hours starting 3 days prior all the way to 1 day past. I think it's the 2 days before and the day of that really matter. I have read multiple times that the egg likes to have sperm waiting for her.
> 
> 
> Ye that's what I go for - the FF perfect 5. Three days before O, O day and the day after. Only managed all five once (first BFP) but also got a BFP when I got day before, O day and day after. This months looking pretty goodClick to expand...




OnErth&InHvn said:


> I think its so up in the air about BD timing. You could do it every day and still not get BFP or be one of those crazy people who does it a week before O and gets BFP. Everything in between!
> 
> I know I could O CD16, 19 or 21 ( now possibly 12) so we try to BD on those days ( or day before/after, whichever). Doesnt always happen that way of course but I aim for those days.

I think that the SMEP and FF perfect 5 are essentially the same thing, the SMEP just cover a little more bases. So That's what we are going to go with. We will be BDing every other day up until I get my High reading which I suspect won't happen this cycle until I'm much closer to a peak reading as it's my second cycle using the monitor. Then we will BD every day, which would be the 3 days leading up to O, then the day of O, and the day after, then probably once more just for good measure. So lot's of Bding this cycle, which will be a change from the last one. I'm hoping that by doing the SMEP and this being our second cycle on the monitor that it is just the "magic" we needed to get our BFP. I hear a lot of ladies say that SMEP worked for them the first time, even after trying for long periods prior to that and that a lot of women if they didn't conceive the first cycle with the monitor, it happened on the second. So, I'm keeping my finger's and toes crossed on this cycle, but trying to take a laid back approach to this month as well, and not get as wound up about it as I did the last cycle. Last month, I was I totally nutcase, literally. Completely :wacko::dohh: NO wonder it ended in a BFN. lol. All the stress I put myself through, how on earth could anything survive in that kind of environment. Haha. Well, at least I still have my sense of humor. Hope all is well with everyone. And thanks for being there, this has truly been a God Send for me. I don't know what I would do without it. I would be a total wreck. 

On another note- What CD is everyone on? Acording to FF and CBFM I'm CD11, but my Advanced monitor says CD10.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth- I did a search on the site for post about psychic's and found a particular name popping up quite a bit, so I went to her site (the thread was very old) fully intending on purchasing a reading from her, and when I went to pay for it, it said on her disclaimer that she did not do reading about pregnancy!!!! WHAT? I'm so disappointed, I read through several threads and saw the outcome's of her readings numerous times, and she was dead on majority of the time. I'm so disappointed now..... :(


----------



## kmpreston

I'm on CD22 / 6dpo. Just had a huge temp dip. Which should excited me but stresses me out in case it doesn't go back up


----------



## Aayla

as I write this I am on cd 9 but monday is cd 10. Not that it matters since this cycle is a nothing cycle. I have 26 days to go until af is due. My IUI should be on Aug 25 (that is cd 20 if this cycle is 35 days). so I am slowly counting down to that. But it's a waiting game to see if af comes on her own since I am not on letrozole. Without it the pcos takes over and I don't get her. Back in feb I wasn't on it and I had a 52 day cycle, at cd 37 I had to take provera to induce and of course that added 7 days. Then I had to wait 5 days for her to come. 

I don't like provera. It makes me crazy (quite literally) but I really don't want to have to wait an extra 2 weeks. Would you start it early like say cd 20? take it for 7 days and then wait for her to come? Or would you wait for her to be late? 

Tomorrow I do have to go for blood work as we need a whole new std panel done as it's been a few years since we have done one and it's standard before they do the IUI. They are testing 2 other things as well on me, my thyroid and one other thing I can't recall.


----------



## Aayla

KM: that's pretty early for an af dip so fx for you that it is implantation


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Amber, theres many areas of BDSM, not just sadist/Maso. You can even be a mix of those, one or none! There is a rape fantasy in BDSM too. ( not my thing but there are people). 

I am a submissive with sadistic tendencies. ( not that there are official titles but thats the sum of me). I have other parts, like i can sway Maso and I do LOVE primal/prey. Basically, tell me to get down on all 4s and cook you dinner, I will but I may also drive nails across your back until you bleed. 

We were VERY boring vanilla until last December. I started doing research ( and im not talking watching Fifty Shades, which by the way actually covers QUITE A BIT of the basics but sort of poorly).. I just sprung it on him and said lets try this. ( We live 1950s style anyway so being submissive in the bedroom was easy to transition into). It was VERY VERY slow for him at first... Our first day at the dungeon party and he wouldnt even take off his shirt or let me get naked. 

Finally he discovered what he liked and didnt and the only thing he just wouldnt do no matter how hard i tried was discipline. I begged and begged but he just couldnt cross the line. 

We sat down and made a list of likes/dislikes/wants in the beginning and you should, even if NOT BDSM. We agreed on most everything, which was nice. he even changed his mind on some things- like a ball gag on me. He said no at first and then asked me to get one. 

You have to get creative with sex with kids. 

Youd never know to look at me that we are into anything like that. :) 

and im off my box now, lol. :haha:

--------
CD4 here. 

and i wont be able to get back on until Wednesday when we are back home from camping! 

Im really nervous to leave my dogs behind, we had a VERY bad experience after a vacation to Florida years ago. We had our old landlord watch them and they didnt come, not even ONCE and we came home to literal Sh*t everywhere and the dogs and I were NOT happy. This time is a girl from church, which makes me feel better.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> KM: that's pretty early for an af dip so fx for you that it is implantation

I hope so but I'm not getting my hopes up at all yet


----------



## kmpreston

I know non waking temps dont count but I did my temp this evening at its 36.76'C. This morning it was 35.78. Be interesting to see if my temp tomorrow is anywhere similar to this evening


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> I know non waking temps dont count but I did my temp this evening at its 36.76'C. This morning it was 35.78. Be interesting to see if my temp tomorrow is anywhere similar to this evening

Doesn't your "normal" body temp raise slightly when you're pregnant, not just the BTT, but all the time? I haven't had a chance to look at your chart yet, but I will right now ;)


----------



## Aayla

Your temp does rise which is why you can have hot flashes or feel hot all the time but because activity, food/water, weather and other environmental conditions can affect your temp it isn't reliable to take it randomly in the day and think anything of it.


----------



## kmpreston

ambertwogood said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> I know non waking temps dont count but I did my temp this evening at its 36.76'C. This morning it was 35.78. Be interesting to see if my temp tomorrow is anywhere similar to this evening
> 
> Doesn't your "normal" body temp raise slightly when you're pregnant, not just the BTT, but all the time? I haven't had a chance to look at your chart yet, but I will right now ;)Click to expand...

Possibly but as body temp is supposedly "37'C" - which mine never is. It's hard to tell!


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> I know non waking temps dont count but I did my temp this evening at its 36.76'C. This morning it was 35.78. Be interesting to see if my temp tomorrow is anywhere similar to this evening

Ooohhhh!!!! You're chart is looking AMAZING!!! And a significant dip at 6dpo!!! :wohoo: I'm liking what I'm seeing. AND you're are getting creamy CM!!! Double :wohoo: Is it a lot? I so wish you had did your temps last cycle though, so I could compare the two. Do you do CM/CP checks internally? Sometimes implantation bleeding doesn't actually make it "out" so that you would notice it when you wipe or need a panty liner. Sometimes it's so light, you would only know it happened bc you checked your cervix and the cm was tinged pink or brown. Make sure if you do check to wipe the cm on the tp to get a good look at the color, bc it can be so light that you wouldn't really notice it on your finger and not until you see it against the white tp would you notice it is a bit pink/brown. I know CP isn't a for sure indication of pregnancy, but when I first was figuring out I was pregnant before I had actually taken a test and was just having a "feeling" about it, I decided to check my cervix to see what the position was bc when we had been trying yrs previous I used to check my CP and I knew that when you were pregnant eventually (It happens at different times for every women and each pregnancy) your cervix would go up way high, be like soft buttery soft, like plush overfilled lips and closed. As soon as I checked my CP that night, I KNEW I was pregnant, even before confirming with a test my cervix was so obviously a "pregnant" cervix. lol. Sure enough I tested a few days later and I most definitely was preggers. BUT I was also like 8wks along, so take that for what it's worth, but some ladies cervix's do change pretty quickly after conception, so maybe you could get lucky and have a one that does :winkwink:


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Your temp does rise which is why you can have hot flashes or feel hot all the time but because activity, food/water, weather and other environmental conditions can affect your temp it isn't reliable to take it randomly in the day and think anything of it.

Yeh I know that, which is why I said I know it means nothing. But, my thermometers memory says that's the highest temp I've ever recorded. Tomorrows temp should be interesting


----------



## kmpreston

Cervix is high, quite soft. Can't tell if it's open or closed

cm is enough to feel wet and make it to my panties.

Here is the last time I bothered to chart
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kmpreston

And this is my most similar one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kmpreston

Which it turns out isn't that similar
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> Your temp does rise which is why you can have hot flashes or feel hot all the time but because activity, food/water, weather and other environmental conditions can affect your temp it isn't reliable to take it randomly in the day and think anything of it.

OMG!!! So true. I was like 6 months pregnant in August here which is very hot AND horrifically humid in TN and was absolutely miserable. I couldn't even blink without sweating :rofl: I definitely do not miss that! And you know, majority of my pregnancy was in the winter, Emma was born is Feb (coldest month here) and I still was so hot all the time, even with snow on the ground. My blood pressure also changed so significantly in the 1 and 2nd tri's that I literally could HEAR my blood pumping in my head. It literally drove me nuts to hear in the background every minute of the day hear this constant thumping/whooshing- It was insane. :wacko::dohh:


----------



## kmpreston

Well it's on it's way back up :)


----------



## Aayla

Yay!


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> Well it's on it's way back up :)

Aww!!! I'm getting so excited for you :wohoo: It's looking so good....

I know I said I was trying to take a more "relaxed" approach to this cycle, but I'm starting to freak out about being 11/12CD and still not having a high reading on the monitors yet. My wondfo's are still pretty light as well. I mean, there's definitely some progression to the lines but last cycle I was getting high's at cycle day 9 and then a peak at 15. I'm 12 on my same monitor I used last month (11on the new one) and still lows.....I'm starting to worry. Can BFing effect whether or not you O? My LO is 17months now and we are doing a baby led weaning, so she still BFeed's but not a whole lot, that is until this last week, and she has went on a bottle strike. REALLY hoping that that won't effect my cycle bc I'm so excited about the BDing schedule we are doing this month. Not sure what to think......:nope:


----------



## kmpreston

Yes I think breast feeding can affect it

Also your temps still seem to be going down post AF


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> Yes I think breast feeding can affect it
> 
> Also your temps still seem to be going down post AF

Yes, my temp did take a significant drop this morning, which was in the range from last month. So, we will see what continues to happen. I'm fixing to go check my reading from the monitor this morning and do my SMU reading as well. FX'd :0


----------



## ambertwogood

Still LOWS!!!! What is going on. My cp is HSO, and was yesterday too......I don't get it. I wish there were more video's on Youtube about ladies using these fertility monitors!!!! I sure hope I get a good reading soon. Have you ever heard of it just jumping from low to peak for some ladies?


----------



## kmpreston

You used any normal ovulation sticks yet?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

back from our interesting camping trip... :growlmad::blush::haha::cry: pretty much describes the whole thing.


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> You used any normal ovulation sticks yet?

Yes, I've been using wondfo's and nothing. And my temp spiked this morning? I'm worried that I O'd early this cycle and that since I didn't have sticks for the Advanced yet, and I had used the Older one last cycle and O'd at cd16 it started asking late, bc it thinks I O later all the time, I'm hoping this temp this morning is just a fluke and maybe something wrong with the thermometer????? Ugh


----------



## ambertwogood

So my Advanced monitor gave me a high this morning. The stick has very light estrogen line and little to no LH line, but my wondfo is getting darker.... We will see what the SMU reading says, I'm hoping this temp this morning was a fluke.


----------



## kmpreston

ambertwogood said:


> So my Advanced monitor gave me a high this morning. The stick has very light estrogen line and little to no LH line, but my wondfo is getting darker.... We will see what the SMU reading says, I'm hoping this temp this morning was a fluke.

I think you will O in 3 to 4 days time in that case


----------



## kmpreston

I always have a higher temp 3-4 days before I ovulate and just before the ewcm and positive OPKs start


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

The monitor is weird, it doesnt always go low, high, peak and that can be annoying but you just have to rely on other things too. 

Im going to plug it with sticks starting tomorrow along with checking CM/CP this cycle. :) 

I dropped the pregnitude too, im not sure it made any different last cycle. I MAY start id CD10 but ill decide then. 

:thumbup:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Amber BFing can effect O- It naturally stops/delays O if exclusively done but as you wean, your body is trying to adjust at the same time.


----------



## kmpreston

Well my temps are on the down. Think I may be out already. Least there's no messing this month


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> Well my temps are on the down. Think I may be out already. Least there's no messing this month

:hugs:


----------



## kmpreston

How's everyone getting on?


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> So my Advanced monitor gave me a high this morning. The stick has very light estrogen line and little to no LH line, but my wondfo is getting darker.... We will see what the SMU reading says, I'm hoping this temp this morning was a fluke.
> 
> I think you will O in 3 to 4 days time in that caseClick to expand...




kmpreston said:


> I always have a higher temp 3-4 days before I ovulate and just before the ewcm and positive OPKs start




OnErth&InHvn said:


> The monitor is weird, it doesnt always go low, high, peak and that can be annoying but you just have to rely on other things too.
> 
> Im going to plug it with sticks starting tomorrow along with checking CM/CP this cycle. :)
> 
> I dropped the pregnitude too, im not sure it made any different last cycle. I MAY start id CD10 but ill decide then.
> 
> :thumbup:




kmpreston said:


> Well my temps are on the down. Think I may be out already. Least there's no messing this month




kmpreston said:


> How's everyone getting on?

I'm not sure what's going on with my temps.....They aren't as nice and clear as last month, and I got a second High on both monitors today. I did definitely have an estrogen surge the day before but the estrogen line on both FMU and SMU were back to dark today and no LH surge as of yet. Hoping to get some BDing in tonight and for the next four or five days, as I'm hoping that I will Oing soon. But the LH strips are starting to worry me......


----------



## ambertwogood

If I disregard the high temp on my chart two days ago, then I would still be considered in pre O phase right? My temp today would still be within that range and not high enough to be post O? I really don't think I O'd as the high temp was taken on a morning that my thermometer was not where it was supposed to be and I had to get up, but I do vaginal temps, so I figured since it had only been like 30secs to a min I mine as well take it, could it really have rose that high in that little of time? Should I be thinking I have already O'd? If I did then we got two day's of BD in, but if not, we need to be BDing more to make sure. I'm getting confused. :wacko:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> If I disregard the high temp on my chart two days ago, then I would still be considered in pre O phase right? My temp today would still be within that range and not high enough to be post O? I really don't think I O'd as the high temp was taken on a morning that my thermometer was not where it was supposed to be and I had to get up, but I do vaginal temps, so I figured since it had only been like 30secs to a min I mine as well take it, could it really have rose that high in that little of time? Should I be thinking I have already O'd? If I did then we got two day's of BD in, but if not, we need to be BDing more to make sure. I'm getting confused. :wacko:

if you discard that temp but your temps stay up the next few days, i think you already Od. It is possible for them to still go up though and not O yet. 

Your temps will change so youll never had 2 charts look the exact same. You should look at the pattern, not the temp. 

and you shouldnt get up. ;)


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> The monitor is weird, it doesnt always go low, high, peak and that can be annoying but you just have to rely on other things too.
> 
> Im going to plug it with sticks starting tomorrow along with checking CM/CP this cycle. :)
> 
> I dropped the pregnitude too, im not sure it made any different last cycle. I MAY start id CD10 but ill decide then.
> 
> :thumbup:

BTW what is ID? Just curioius...:coffee:


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> If I disregard the high temp on my chart two days ago, then I would still be considered in pre O phase right? My temp today would still be within that range and not high enough to be post O? I really don't think I O'd as the high temp was taken on a morning that my thermometer was not where it was supposed to be and I had to get up, but I do vaginal temps, so I figured since it had only been like 30secs to a min I mine as well take it, could it really have rose that high in that little of time? Should I be thinking I have already O'd? If I did then we got two day's of BD in, but if not, we need to be BDing more to make sure. I'm getting confused. :wacko:
> 
> if you discard that temp but your temps stay up the next few days, i think you already Od. It is possible for them to still go up though and not O yet.
> 
> Your temps will change so youll never had 2 charts look the exact same. You should look at the pattern, not the temp.
> 
> and you shouldnt get up. ;)Click to expand...

I know that the charts wont be exactly the same, but I thought that they would at least be around the ball park. This cycle my pre O temps are way higher then last time, and now if I did actually O my post O temps are WAY too low...... Which is the exact opposite of what I had last month. I'm so hoping that I haven't O'd I wanted to get in WAY more BDing before my O this cycle then what we have so far...... I'm still thinking that the high temp should just be disregarded completely but it's the temp from this morning that is just sitting on that line that is making me conflicted with the overall picture, bc it is just a tad higher then the others......I'm going to see what it does without the high temp, bc I just now started getting HSO CP and EWCM which always happens like 3-5 days previous to my O, so I don't really think it's happened yet if I'm going off that, plus the no LH surge yet. Because I always get a surge too.......I think I willl probably O on like CD 17/18. That's what I'm predicting...lol....I'm sticking with that. LOL


----------



## kmpreston

Well good morning from me guys!!

11dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> Well good morning from me guys!!
> 
> 11dpo

What did I tell you!!!!! Congratulations, so happy for. I'm officially having to claim this one "I CALLED IT" !!! :wohoo: :yipee: (btw, they need a "confetti" one) lol


----------



## ambertwogood

And that is NICE AND CLEAR not squinting what so ever! Very good sign at 11 DPO, guess at 6 dpo dip did have to do with an implant for you to be so far with hcg, or does clomid increase chances of twins??!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ambertwogood

And your temps have now went 'technically' (and btw I'm not a dummy, I realize those are not proper quotation marks, I'm just lazy and if the shift button doesn't work the first time I just roll with it, lol) went triphasic. You can see a definite third temp shift starting already!!!! I say all signs point to yes and sticky!!!! So happy for your km! What is your normal post O length?


----------



## ambertwogood

So, I got one of my readings back. She is supposed to be really good. She said december. So I've had myself a good cry this morning, and this is not meant to rain on your parade, Kmpreston, but especially after waking up to see such a beautiful :bfp: on here. I'm just depressed and feeling really sad right now.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Amber, she could be wrong. Yes Clomid increases twins

kmpreston, CONGRATS!

-----------
Im a goof and my digi OPK readers wouldnt work this AM since i was in a rush so i have to attempt to read the lines... I think the pink OPK would have given possible :) where purple wouldnt yet. :shrug:


----------



## kmpreston

ambertwogood said:


> So, I got one of my readings back. She is supposed to be really good. She said december. So I've haf myself a good cry this morning, and this is not meant to rain on your parade, Kmpreston, but especially after waking up to see such a beautiful :bfp: on here. I'm just depressed and feeling really sad right now.

I wouldn't put any thought into what she says. This month could easily be your month. Just be determined to prove her totally wrong


----------



## kmpreston

Mrs Green how you doing?


----------



## Aayla

KM!! Congrats!!!


----------



## kmpreston

Thanks Aayla. 

Im weighing up whether I should put a ticket on or wait until AF is actually late. I have a good feeling but don't want to jinx it


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> Thanks Aayla.
> 
> Im weighing up whether I should put a ticket on or wait until AF is actually late. I have a good feeling but don't want to jinx it

That's a REALLY good line for 11DPO. I bet it's twins. If it's not, then I don't think there is anything you could do to "jinx". YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!! :wohoo: Claim IT and be PROUD!!!! You did it. SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!


ON a side note.....I got another reading back today, and she say's that I would be confirming a pregnancy in sept/oct. If it were to be sept. then that would be a August conception correct?

OR "Confirming" could be taken literally, bc a HPT isn't really a "confirmation" a doctor's visit at 8wks is, so that would mean it could be this month???? bc I haven't O'd yet, so it's looking like this is going to be a longer cycle then normal.....


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Aayla.
> 
> Im weighing up whether I should put a ticket on or wait until AF is actually late. I have a good feeling but don't want to jinx it
> 
> That's a REALLY good line for 11DPO. I bet it's twins. If it's not, then I don't think there is anything you could do to "jinx". YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!! :wohoo: Claim IT and be PROUD!!!! You did it. SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!
> 
> 
> ON a side note.....I got another reading back today, and she say's that I would be confirming a pregnancy in sept/oct. If it were to be sept. then that would be a August conception correct?
> 
> OR "Confirming" could be taken literally, bc a HPT isn't really a "confirmation" a doctor's visit at 8wks is, so that would mean it could be this month???? bc I haven't O'd yet, so it's looking like this is going to be a longer cycle then normal.....Click to expand...

could be August or Sept or Oct. confirming means establish the truth of...so could be BFP or dr. 

She could be wrong too.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Aayla.
> 
> Im weighing up whether I should put a ticket on or wait until AF is actually late. I have a good feeling but don't want to jinx it
> 
> That's a REALLY good line for 11DPO. I bet it's twins. If it's not, then I don't think there is anything you could do to "jinx". YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!! :wohoo: Claim IT and be PROUD!!!! You did it. SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!
> 
> 
> ON a side note.....I got another reading back today, and she say's that I would be confirming a pregnancy in sept/oct. If it were to be sept. then that would be a August conception correct?
> 
> OR "Confirming" could be taken literally, bc a HPT isn't really a "confirmation" a doctor's visit at 8wks is, so that would mean it could be this month???? bc I haven't O'd yet, so it's looking like this is going to be a longer cycle then normal.....Click to expand...
> 
> could be August or Sept or Oct. confirming means establish the truth of...so could be BFP or dr.
> 
> She could be wrong too.Click to expand...

I'm aware it's just for fun. But it's way more "fun" when they say yes, this month you will conceive....lol


----------



## kmpreston

Got 1-2 on my digi today - 12 dpo. Got that at 14dpo with MC and never got it with CP


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BFN/Low on OPK today. My temps are pretty stable, which makes me happy!

Link to my POAS til O thread!


----------



## Aayla

km that great!!


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> km that great!!

Thank you. I'm slowly getting optimistic


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

hmm, Low on CBEFM but High on CBadv and temp drop. Maybe the adv is more sensitive? :shrug:


----------



## kmpreston

OnErth&InHvn said:


> hmm, Low on CBEFM but High on CBadv and temp drop. Maybe the adv is more sensitive? :shrug:

That temp drop looks promising. I reckon 3 days


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> hmm, Low on CBEFM but High on CBadv and temp drop. Maybe the adv is more sensitive? :shrug:
> 
> That temp drop looks promising. I reckon 3 daysClick to expand...

Heres to hoping! My $Tree is getting darker.


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> Got 1-2 on my digi today - 12 dpo. Got that at 14dpo with MC and never got it with CP




OnErth&InHvn said:


> BFN/Low on OPK today. My temps are pretty stable, which makes me happy!
> 
> Link to my POAS til O thread!




OnErth&InHvn said:


> hmm, Low on CBEFM but High on CBadv and temp drop. Maybe the adv is more sensitive? :shrug:

For yourself? Do you still have the US by any chance?


----------



## ambertwogood

As for me- still just as confused as ever. Okay, so I'm thinking about sticking in the stick that I thought would of given me a peak yesterday, just to see what the monitor reads it as. Would any of you do the same? Or would you just try a new sample?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> As for me- still just as confused as ever. Okay, so I'm thinking about sticking in the stick that I thought would of given me a peak yesterday, just to see what the monitor reads it as. Would any of you do the same? Or would you just try a new sample?

I didnt think it would read a stick already peed on? I know if i dont stick it in, in time, it wont read it, which was the problem i had the other day. 
----
What US?


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> As for me- still just as confused as ever. Okay, so I'm thinking about sticking in the stick that I thought would of given me a peak yesterday, just to see what the monitor reads it as. Would any of you do the same? Or would you just try a new sample?
> 
> I didnt think it would read a stick already peed on? I know if i dont stick it in, in time, it wont read it, which was the problem i had the other day.
> ----
> What US?Click to expand...

The urine sample (US) that gave you a high/low with the different monitors. 

And, I know for fact the old one will read an old stick, but I haven't tried it with the advanced one. That was how I got my peak last month, was using a stick I dipped previously when I got a + wondfo. which I got lucky, bc it directly lined up with my BBT but my temps are so weird this month.......


----------



## kmpreston

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> As for me- still just as confused as ever. Okay, so I'm thinking about sticking in the stick that I thought would of given me a peak yesterday, just to see what the monitor reads it as. Would any of you do the same? Or would you just try a new sample?
> 
> I didnt think it would read a stick already peed on? I know if i dont stick it in, in time, it wont read it, which was the problem i had the other day.
> ----
> What US?Click to expand...
> 
> The urine sample (US) that gave you a high/low with the different monitors.
> 
> And, I know for fact the old one will read an old stick, but I haven't tried it with the advanced one. That was how I got my peak last month, was using a stick I dipped previously when I got a + wondfo. which I got lucky, bc it directly lined up with my BBT but my temps are so weird this month.......Click to expand...

Not sure you should double dip - surely it gives a higher reading than is true cause your doubling up? So for example if your LH was 20 on the first fainter sample and you re dipped in either the same urine or new stuff it will then have 20 + 20 - giving 40 and a positive reading even though you were really only at 20?


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> As for me- still just as confused as ever. Okay, so I'm thinking about sticking in the stick that I thought would of given me a peak yesterday, just to see what the monitor reads it as. Would any of you do the same? Or would you just try a new sample?
> 
> I didnt think it would read a stick already peed on? I know if i dont stick it in, in time, it wont read it, which was the problem i had the other day.
> ----
> What US?Click to expand...
> 
> The urine sample (US) that gave you a high/low with the different monitors.
> 
> And, I know for fact the old one will read an old stick, but I haven't tried it with the advanced one. That was how I got my peak last month, was using a stick I dipped previously when I got a + wondfo. which I got lucky, bc it directly lined up with my BBT but my temps are so weird this month.......Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure you should double dip - surely it gives a higher reading than is true cause your doubling up? So for example if your LH was 20 on the first fainter sample and you re dipped in either the same urine or new stuff it will then have 20 + 20 - giving 40 and a positive reading even though you were really only at 20?Click to expand...

My concern is with it is that my US from this morning was REALLY light, like majorly looking diluted...


----------



## ambertwogood

And what do you mean by double dipping?


----------



## kmpreston

ambertwogood said:


> And what do you mean by double dipping?

Using the same stick twice which is what I thought you meant

Diluted urine is such a pain in the neck. Hate it when you have held and it's still dilute


----------



## ambertwogood

Okay, I just peed again, so it's tecnically SMU even though it was a very small sample and let it develop a little before sticking in the advanced to make sure the the LH line was developing properly. It looked better then yesterday. My FMU would of DEFFO either gave a high or maybe even a low. So now we wait 4 more mins....and counting...lol FX'd I've been waiting long enough. BTW CM finally turned clear this morning (it's been EW for a while, but white and not clear indicating a lot of estrogen in it) and I'm still HSO, really open) Fingers and toes crossed this is it.....lol


----------



## ambertwogood

This is what I'm talking about. The top is my teeny tiny SMU sample dipped Wondfo, the bottom one is from my FMU!!!! Look how different they are. BTW- Has anyone ever got a dud batch of wondfo LH strips, how dark the smu one is, is the DARKEST any of my wondfo's have got this month and they are a new batch, I've been starting to wonder if something is wrong with them, seriously, it's really weird, bc normally I have darker ones by now and they will fluctuate back and forth light to dark then I get a positive, almost all of them have been like the SMU one today, except it's slightly (very slightly darker) should I contact wondfo?
 



Attached Files:







7-18-16 Compare of SMU and FMU Urine Samples Tests on Wondfo LH 009 (640x480).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ambertwogood

I'm scared to open the monitor now....lol.....it's been done for a while.


----------



## ambertwogood

ANOTHER HIGH :brat: Ugh, what is going on here????? I don't get it....


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

no, i dont save US. 

My routine is:
roll over, grab therm, take temp. 
get up pee a little, then in cup. ( i get my FMU opks ready before bed)
pop the thingies in the readers and dip all in same sample. 
wait
dump sample

afternoon routine is same minus temp

evening is same but while waiting i check CP and CM. 
----

It is possible youre not going to O or not yet. You could have a dud batch but based on temps, youre just not there yet.


----------



## ambertwogood

This is a comparison of my CBAFM sticks. The very bottom one is one of the first "high" readings I got, then the one on top of that is from today. The other's are other "high" sticks leading up to today. I don't get it. Today's totally should of been a peak, look at how dark the LH line is compared to the rest. That's exactly what my "peak" stick looked like last month on the old monitor :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







CBAFM- Comparison of FS's second one from bottom is 7-18-16 002 (640x480).jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ambertwogood

Yeah, but the monitor is supposed to warn you two days in advance that you are going to O, not the day of. Last month it was exactly right. I got a peak the next day I O'd based on temps.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

the left line is Estrogen. The right line is LH ( in your picture). As you approach O, Estrogen will get light and LH darker. ** On these specifically

Flip this picture since your test is backward.
 



Attached Files:







monitor.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> Yeah, but the monitor is supposed to warn you two days in advance that you are going to O, not the day of. Last month it was exactly right. I got a peak the next day I O'd based on temps.

It CAN warn you, it doesnt always. In the instructions it says that you may not get a peak. 

" in some cases the Monitor may not show Peak Fertility even when ovulation occurs " from them. 

From my experience, i did not get peak, only low and high and i ovulated and got BFP. Last cycle with the CBadvanced digi, i went straight from low to peak, no highs. 

these are just guides, not guarantees.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the monitor is supposed to warn you two days in advance that you are going to O, not the day of. Last month it was exactly right. I got a peak the next day I O'd based on temps.
> 
> It CAN warn you, it doesnt always. In the instructions it says that you may not get a peak.
> 
> " in some cases the Monitor may not show Peak Fertility even when ovulation occurs " from them.
> 
> From my experience, i did not get peak, only low and high and i ovulated and got BFP. Last cycle with the CBadvanced digi, i went straight from low to peak, no highs.
> 
> these are just guides, not guarantees.Click to expand...

Yes, I know the line on the end is the estrogen line, I've already had several estrogen "surges" this is darkest the LH line has been so thus far with the advanced monitor but I was using the old one last month, so maybe that's why..... I'm going to do another test in an hour on the old monitor to see what it hold in store for me. The latest I've O'd according to FF is CD21, so we still haven't reached that yet. That was my CP cycle though.....so I'm not feeling good about this.


----------



## ambertwogood

My advanced monitor every morning, says that it has already detected a surge in estrogen and is looking for LH now..... if that makes any sense to you. lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> My advanced monitor every morning, says that it has already detected a surge in estrogen and is looking for LH now..... if that makes any sense to you. lol

yes, thats why you have the high readings. 

Hopefully soon youll see a peak. Im going to guess within the week, not the next couple days based on your LH color.


----------



## ambertwogood

So, here is my wondfo from my third dip today. CBFM gave another high, :cry: , But this wondfo is looking promising like maybe withing the next 2-3days right?
 



Attached Files:







Wondfo from Third US 7-18-16 007 (640x480).jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> So, here is my wondfo from my third dip today. CBFM gave another high, :cry: , But this wondfo is looking promising like maybe withing the next 2-3days right?

getting closer, you may just O tomorrow! I am close too! Here are mine from today!
 



Attached Files:







100MEDIA$IMAG0207.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> So, here is my wondfo from my third dip today. CBFM gave another high, :cry: , But this wondfo is looking promising like maybe withing the next 2-3days right?
> 
> getting closer, you may just O tomorrow! I am close too! Here are mine from today!Click to expand...

Wow!!! "YaY!" Maybe we will be "O" buddies and be able to do the TWW day by day together!!!! That would be too cool. I had loads of clear very fertile EWCM tonight, so of course I took full advantage of it ;) We will be BDing tomorrow night as well (or day) lol. But probably the night, so his swimmer's can "recoup" and deliver proper little soldiers. I got my reading back from "Star", I've actually developed an email relationship with her, besides the psychic stuff, and I really like her. My reading was really great too. She said she saw me conceiving soon, and included a candle ritual to do to increase my fertility and speed up the conception. I'll post next the full reading. I responded back to her though, bc it wasn't included in the reading, if she had a more specific time frame then "very soon". I'm sure she will email back with a more specific date. I'm really excited though. She says it will be a girl, which I was actually hoping for a boy so we would have one of each, but I would be very happy with another girl! It's so cool. It really gave me hope and made me excited for this cycle and the next few ones, which really is what I needed, I just needed to hear from someone else, if that makes any sense at all?


----------



## ambertwogood

***THIS IS THE ENTIRE READING, HOPE YOU LADIES ENJOY*** (Btw, I actually asked her if she wouldn't mind emailing a "copy" of the recording she did while she was reading and all, and she is totally going to send it me. I feel like there will be some more details in the recording, and I just need to actually hear it, I can't explain it. But I'm super excited to get the voicemail with the recording attached!!!)

Dear Amber

Many thanks for choosing me to read I do hope you find your reading of interest


Your pregnancy reading is as follows.


I do hope that this reading will help in some small way, I will first explain how I read through email which I do attach to all my readings.



I first meditate around you and lay cards to assist with my connections I then dictate your reading onto my Dictaphone and then type your reading out , I also connect with sprit whilst I meditate and they show me visions of the children I have been shown around you with a clear vision of a fertilized egg or not if I did not see any other children and around the aura an initials of the month that I see positive results around you and at times dates are also shown , when I say positive this can be Conception , birth , or first scan date , I thought I should mention this because I have had emails from ladies saying that yes I was correct but it was connected to the scan , I do hope you enjoy your reading .


I have connected for you this evening and have been shown a conception for you I connect around pink auras for this little one Amber so I give a baby girl.

A few details of how your pregnancy birth and child character as shown to me through spirit connections and baby cards.



I have been shown a birth weight of 7 pounds 6 ounces and I feel that she will be born in the early hours of a Saturday morning , I have been shown a labor that may take a little out of you at the time and feel that this labor may take between 11-15 hours and it may also be discussed that you may need assistance with the delivery such as a c section but I don&#8217;t feel that this will be needed as she suddenly decides she is making her own way through , please don&#8217;t worry over this as all will go well and you will be fine it&#8217;s just I pass this on because your baby&#8217;s birth will be a natural birth but spirit wanted me to see the c section and pass this on to you because we know it will all be fine so please don&#8217;t worry you will be in awe of your baby Amber especially when they pass her to you , she will I feel have a good set of lungs on her and will make sure she is heard she will be a contented baby , and is just beautiful .



She will settle well for you and will fall into a routine quite quickly I feel she will be one of those babies that prefers a little noise around her rather than complete silence a sleep times and will also love music playing. I also connect with her being a little wriggler when trying to feed or dress her but you will find a way and have lots of helpers around with you other children eagerly trying to assist.



I feel as she grows she will be a positive confident child.



I see her mixing well with others and will enjoy school once she is there but may make a few excuses to why she shouldn't go on certain days , as she loves to be around you and doesn't like missing out on things .



I feel that she may go into a profession that requires attention to detail, this could be around Arts or design, she will be a popular young lady and will I feel be very pretty in looks.



I do feel things will all start gelling together soon but I need to pass on that I feel at times you may try to please people a little too much just try to relax a little and even hold back on emotions at times and by doing this I do feel that you will see a stronger bond between you and those you love. I do see happiness coming forward for you Amber you will be content soon x




Spell Cast and instructions.


This evening at 20.33pm, your fertility spell was cast this spell is unique to you.


The evening was dry and warm with a clear sky

Your next monthly cycle will show renewal and all that comes from your body will be refreshed in preparation for conception of your baby.

When you are ready please light one white candle on

Day 1 day 0ne can be any day you wish to begin. Allow the candle to burn for 2 minutes and please light the candle in a safe place as it burns hold your stomach and visualize your baby, say the word renew in your mind as the candle burns. After 2 minutes blow out the candle and take deep breaths relaxing.

Day 2 do nothing just try to relax

Day 3 repeat as day one

Day 4 light a red candle and let it burn for 2 minutes repeat the word Kapa to yourself over and over as the candle burns. After 2 minutes blow out the candle and imagine the image of you with you holding your baby &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. Your spell is now complete. Try to go about your daily routine as normal but every now and again say the word renew renew renew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

My thoughts and prays are with you , please remember this spell can take up to 3-9 months before you hear positive news but I do know that you will hold the baby that you imagined on your life&#8217;s pathway.





Please feel free to keep in touch with updates.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> So, here is my wondfo from my third dip today. CBFM gave another high, :cry: , But this wondfo is looking promising like maybe withing the next 2-3days right?
> 
> getting closer, you may just O tomorrow! I am close too! Here are mine from today!Click to expand...

Oh, and just curious, what kind of LG strips are you using?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> So, here is my wondfo from my third dip today. CBFM gave another high, :cry: , But this wondfo is looking promising like maybe withing the next 2-3days right?
> 
> getting closer, you may just O tomorrow! I am close too! Here are mine from today!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, and just curious, what kind of LG strips are you using?Click to expand...

CBEFM
CBAdvanced
Cb Pink handle
$ Tree

and boy her readings sure have changed...


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> So, here is my wondfo from my third dip today. CBFM gave another high, :cry: , But this wondfo is looking promising like maybe withing the next 2-3days right?
> 
> getting closer, you may just O tomorrow! I am close too! Here are mine from today!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, and just curious, what kind of LG strips are you using?Click to expand...
> 
> CBEFM
> CBAdvanced
> Cb Pink handle
> $ Tree
> 
> and boy her readings sure have changed...Click to expand...


What does that mean? Just curious......:shrug:


----------



## ambertwogood

So these are from my morning's bout of testing. I'm going a little nuts with the tests sticks bc I have several boxes and seeing if the different lots give different results, which in fact they do...which is probably why they suggest staying within the same box per cycle :dohh:...... Anyways, This is how crappy my FMU is the two wondfo's- bottom one is FMU top is my SMU. Then the CBFS's are all from my SMU just different test lots. The bottom one is the one that actually went into the advanced monitor and yet again, another fing High reading....wtf? I did have another pretty significant temp drop this morning and last night I had LOTs of clear VERY FERTILE EWCM. Like way loads more then normal. We took full advantage. Still waiting to do my second test of the day, so we will see what that monitor says.....to be continued. The other pick is the progression of the wondfo's the bottom two are SMU the dark one, FMU the very bottom, and the two top ones are from the day before yesterday, the rest are yesterdays.
 



Attached Files:







011 (640x480).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1









007 (640x480).jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









004 (640x480).jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

The one Wondfo is +, the darkest one. 

Maybe you had a short LH surge this cycle?


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> The one Wondfo is +, the darkest one.
> 
> Maybe you had a short LH surge this cycle?

I don't think it's positive just yet. I think it will be tonight though. I've had them get darker then that. What did you mean by saying that her readings have changed? Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> The one Wondfo is +, the darkest one.
> 
> Maybe you had a short LH surge this cycle?
> 
> I don't think it's positive just yet. I think it will be tonight though. I've had them get darker then that. What did you mean by saying that her readings have changed? Is that a good thing or a bad thing?Click to expand...

her readings were much shorter and more detailed. 

hopefully tonight then. Mine so far today are darker but still reading low/high and BFN. We got in BD last night and ill have to skip tonight if i want anything tomorrow. :winkwink:


----------



## ambertwogood

OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: I finally did it!!! I got a PEAK just now on my old monitor (it's the one with my last cycle stored in it to, the advanced is only on one cycle so far) I'm SO relieved, you have no clue, well, actually I'm sure you all know EXACTLY how I feel but let me tell, while I'm experiencing it now- IT'S AMAZING (this is where I would put the confetti bomb emoji, lol, if we had one wink, wink)
 



Attached Files:







FINALLY SUCCESS 7-19-16 PEAK YAY 001 (640x480).jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2









FINALLY SUCCESS 7-19-16 PEAK YAY 023 (360x640).jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 2









FINALLY SUCCESS 7-19-16 PEAK YAY 030 (640x360).jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ambertwogood

And, yes, I was so excited to finally see PEAK FERTILITY, if I'm being honest I did dance around the room with my toddler to a song playing on Transylvania 2 :blush: HAHA


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

You are supposed to use FMU. Maybe im confused. Was this just now or this morning?


----------



## ambertwogood

Yes, you are "supposed" to use FMU- But as you can see my FMU is rubbish, always has been, that's why I've been double testing with both monitors, one with FMU and the other later in the day with SMU/TMU depending, but I will test with the advanced tomorrow morning just to see if it finally gives me a Peak. I was conducting an "experiment" if you will. Bc if the Advanced does not give me a peak this whole cycle and I am right about Oing today, then I would of missed my window had I only been testing with FMU. Does that make sense. Not everyone is exactly the same, and I don't think that across the board that it's possible for FMU to be "perfect" for every woman, so I decided to test it. BTW- I just did another wondfo and it's already back to light like before it peaked, so it's either diluted urine or I had a very short surge that the advance will miss bc I was using FMU with it.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> Yes, you are "supposed" to use FMU- But as you can see my FMU is rubbish, always has been, that's why I've been double testing with both monitors, one with FMU and the other later in the day with SMU/TMU depending, but I will test with the advanced tomorrow morning just to see if it finally gives me a Peak. I was conducting an "experiment" if you will. Bc if the Advanced does not give me a peak this whole cycle and I am right about Oing today, then I would of missed my window had I only been testing with FMU. Does that make sense. Not everyone is exactly the same, and I don't think that across the board that it's possible for FMU to be "perfect" for every woman, so I decided to test it. BTW- I just did another wondfo and it's already back to light like before it peaked, so it's either diluted urine or I had a very short surge that the advance will miss bc I was using FMU with it.

If you use it outside of when its supposed to be, wont it give a false reading? 

their site says " Do I have to use my first urine of the day to do the tests?
Its important for you to use your first urine after sleeping as this contains the highest concentration of hormones." 

"It should be set so it's convenient for you to test the first urine of the day."

Maybe in their studies most women used FMU and thats why. :shrug: Interesting experiment though!


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Yes, you are "supposed" to use FMU- But as you can see my FMU is rubbish, always has been, that's why I've been double testing with both monitors, one with FMU and the other later in the day with SMU/TMU depending, but I will test with the advanced tomorrow morning just to see if it finally gives me a Peak. I was conducting an "experiment" if you will. Bc if the Advanced does not give me a peak this whole cycle and I am right about Oing today, then I would of missed my window had I only been testing with FMU. Does that make sense. Not everyone is exactly the same, and I don't think that across the board that it's possible for FMU to be "perfect" for every woman, so I decided to test it. BTW- I just did another wondfo and it's already back to light like before it peaked, so it's either diluted urine or I had a very short surge that the advance will miss bc I was using FMU with it.
> 
> If you use it outside of when its supposed to be, wont it give a false reading?
> 
> their site says " Do I have to use my first urine of the day to do the tests?
> It&#8217;s important for you to use your first urine after sleeping as this contains the highest concentration of hormones."
> 
> "It should be set so it's convenient for you to test the first urine of the day."
> 
> Maybe in their studies most women used FMU and thats why. :shrug: Interesting experiment though!Click to expand...

Not every one has the most concentrated hormones in their FMU, LH actually builds up over night, but normally isn't released into the urine until the afternoon or evening - When do you do your LH testing what time of day do you normally get a smiley or a positive?


----------



## ambertwogood

Maybe that's why you never get a peak reading? I was just doing some googling, and read through the ladies responses about the monitor on this link- There were other ladies that were having the same thing happen as you, only lows and highs never peaks with FMU, then they changed when they tested and low and behold they had short surges and finally got peaks using afternoon/evening urine instead of FMU https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a26479983/clearblue_advanced_-_fmu


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I test best with FMU. I do get peaks but not often.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I test best with FMU. I do get peaks but not often.

Well, I will be testing my FMU at 10am(central time) so here in 35 min's, so we will see what the advanced says and then what my BBT's say over the next few days as well. I know last month that if I hadn't used my SMU the day I peaked, I would of never got a peak, bc I continued testing and watching the sticks. It would of only given me highs and I did O. My FMU stick definitely wouldn't of given me a peak that morning.


----------



## ambertwogood

HIGH :brat: so either my theory is correct, that the advanced monitor is going to miss my surge completely or I haven't O'd yet, but according to my rising temp this morning, it's not looking like it and had I been solely depending on the advanced monitor, I may have wasted a whole cycle, by NOT BDing last night and today, bc my wondfo's are already back to being lighter too. Hmm....we will see, we will see....


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> HIGH :brat: so either my theory is correct, that the advanced monitor is going to miss my surge completely or I haven't O'd yet, but according to my rising temp this morning, it's not looking like it and had I been solely depending on the advanced monitor, I may have wasted a whole cycle, by NOT BDing last night and today, bc my wondfo's are already back to being lighter too. Hmm....we will see, we will see....

its possible you geared up and didnt yet or you did O and youll need to wait a few more days to see temp keep going up.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Is this + or close to?

Taken just a few minutes ago $tree OPK.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160720_140031.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kmpreston

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Is this + or close to?
> 
> Taken just a few minutes ago $tree OPK.

Definitely positive


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Is this + or close to?
> 
> Taken just a few minutes ago $tree OPK.

I would say maybe +. I would definitely proceed as though it is positive and get to BDing, but I honestly think it looks almost +. Limit your intake of liquids, drink a small cup of coffee (actually proven to help with urine testing and conceiving (really) ) and then do a 2-3 hour hold. You don't want to hold for too long, then do another one today, and see if it get's darker. was that withe FMU or later in the day?


----------



## ambertwogood

So my old monitor actually asked for another stick today??? which was totally weird bc it didn't do that last month, last month it auto peaked the next day and I was mad bc I had already dipped the test! lol. So here are the results from today. definitely fixing to O. probably today. So we will BDing again. My SO is going to kill me. I need his swimmers, lol. This is my actual + wondfo and the progression over the last three days. Then I have a photo of the CB monitor sticks. The three purple ones are as (bottom) FMU which gave me a high. The other two are dipped in the same urine that (SMU) that I got my second peak on the old monitor and the + wondfo with. Both in Vivid and real life settings on camera.
 



Attached Files:







016 (640x480).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1









002 (640x360).jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









004 (640x480).jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2









007 (640x360).jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2









014 (360x640).jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ambertwogood

And one more... Two top one's were dipped in the SMU, bottom is my FMU that went into the Advanced monitor this morning.
 



Attached Files:







011 (640x480).jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Is this + or close to?
> 
> Taken just a few minutes ago $tree OPK.
> 
> I would say maybe +. I would definitely proceed as though it is positive and get to BDing, but I honestly think it looks almost +. Limit your intake of liquids, drink a small cup of coffee (actually proven to help with urine testing and conceiving (really) ) and then do a 2-3 hour hold. You don't want to hold for too long, then do another one today, and see if it get's darker. was that withe FMU or later in the day?Click to expand...

I do limit drinks and hold for several hours. No coffee. I plan to continue with normal 6-7pm testing time. 

This wasnt FMU or SMU, it was taken afternoon. 

and my lines never get super dark ( darker than control).


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Is this + or close to?
> 
> Taken just a few minutes ago $tree OPK.
> 
> I would say maybe +. I would definitely proceed as though it is positive and get to BDing, but I honestly think it looks almost +. Limit your intake of liquids, drink a small cup of coffee (actually proven to help with urine testing and conceiving (really) ) and then do a 2-3 hour hold. You don't want to hold for too long, then do another one today, and see if it get's darker. was that withe FMU or later in the day?Click to expand...
> 
> I do limit drinks and hold for several hours. No coffee. I plan to continue with normal 6-7pm testing time.
> 
> This wasnt FMU or SMU, it was taken afternoon.
> 
> and my lines never get super dark ( darker than control).Click to expand...

Well, then I would count it as a positive and get to the baby dancing ;) "Yay" !!!! Ekkk! Looks like we will be O buddies, lol. :happydance: If I haven't already O'd and I'm not looking at it like I did, bc my wondfo was darker today, I'm going to keep BDing like a maniac (my SO already thinks I'm sex crazed animal, so it's not like anything will change with him, :rofl:) just to keep my bases covered until I see a good thermal shift and it looks like we are riding the O express in the fast lane together this time around! Hopefully the TWW won't be too bad and we'll keep each other entertained enough to refrain from testing like I did last month :dohh: :happydance:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I got a smiley ( PEAK) on CB Pink handle OPK tonight!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160720_225120.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ambertwogood

"Yay" that's an "official" Peak on those right? So weird that we peaked on the same day......


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> "Yay" that's an "official" Peak on those right? So weird that we peaked on the same day......

Yes on the pink handle CB, its only LH, not estrogen/LH so a smiley is O! 

Now im hoping to wake up to my monitor peak, but ill take a high ( ill cry if its still somehow low!) and id love my CBadva to be peak instead of high. 

Ill keep testing with Pink and $Tree just to make sure and im going to try and hit up DH tonight and tomorrow but at least tonight! (we hit yesterday). 

and yes it is kind of neat we synced up.


----------



## ambertwogood

SO got leg's cramps during BDing, so it ended "BOO!!!" (wtf?) :rofl: So it will deffo be a morning session, but I think we've done pretty good with the bding so far and even if we didn't we'd still have a pretty good chance. But def getting the morning in bc I'll stress too much if I dont. Will see what my temps look like and the monitors in morning as well. Kind of funny we are using mostly the same OPK stuff too.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

CBEFM is still reading Low- stupid thing. It is old and i have changed the batteries, maybe its becoming too old? Ive had it since 2009! 

I also think ( so far unless later today changes) i have a really, REALLY short surge because $tree is already lighter and CBPink is reading Low. Thats from 11pm BFP til 8am BFN.. thats 9 hrs. 

Amber, so for your OPK experiment, for me:
CBadv went High first and stayed high
$Tree went + before any other test
CBPink went + next
CBEFM never did anything. 

Last cycle CBAdv went Peak, CBPink never did anything and CBEFM went high and stayed High. 

:wacko:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

and i think i finally have EWCM today!


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> and i think i finally have EWCM today!

Have you been temping this cycle? So I can look at your chart too? And do you do internal checks for CP and CM? Do you not normally get EWCM? Or have you only been checking externally for it?


----------



## ambertwogood

And do you only do two OPK's a day one in the morning and one in the evening?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> and i think i finally have EWCM today!
> 
> Have you been temping this cycle? So I can look at your chart too? And do you do internal checks for CP and CM? Do you not normally get EWCM? Or have you only been checking externally for it?Click to expand...




ambertwogood said:


> And do you only do two OPK's a day one in the morning and one in the evening?

My chart with temps is in my signature- just click on it. I dont normally get/notice EWCM. I check Cm when checking CP. 

I test CBEFM and CBAdva with FMU, then at 3pm, i test with CBPink, then 7pm $tree. Except the last few days I have upped the CBAdva and CbPink.


----------



## ambertwogood

AFM Today- So my wondfo from FMU and SMU were both back to negative, there's a line, but my LH linger's for a while afterwards, but it's only half as dark as the control, like when I was getting worried I wouldn't O. I normally have a progression, I surge a day before or on AF day, then it drops then slowly creeps up to peak and then starts dropping again normally back to no line or barely there before AF and then again a peak. So I've O'd. My CBAFM with FMU gave a high and the CBFM gave a high as well, so everything is coinciding EXCEPT the most EXPENSIVE piece of fertility equipment I purchased, the damn advanced monitor!! WTF. Like the say, every woman is different and has a "unique" cycle, I knew that it couldn't always be accurate for all women with FMU being used. I'm the "1%" lol. It completely missed my surge and if I hadn't been doing the wondfo's and the old monitor too, I would not of timed my BDing this month like we did, and our chances of a BFP would of been significantly lower. Even my temps line up with my SMU, as well as my CM/CP. My temps have been on a significant downward trend until now and they are slowly but surely rising. My CP is High, Med/closed, and Med/soft. So the "door" to Narnia has closed this month, LOL :rofl: Now, we wait....I better find something to take my mind of things......quickly. If I can look at your chart and all your OPK stuff together, I will tell you what I think. And since it looks like you do have short surges, IF it were me I would be testing more often, get you a bunch of wondfo's on eBay, someone is always offloading a stash and selling cheap, AND if you email them even if the listing isn't OBO and make them an offer you can normally work something out for less then what they are asking....


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> CBEFM is still reading Low- stupid thing. It is old and i have changed the batteries, maybe its becoming too old? Ive had it since 2009!
> 
> I also think ( so far unless later today changes) i have a really, REALLY short surge because $tree is already lighter and CBPink is reading Low. Thats from 11pm BFP til 8am BFN.. thats 9 hrs.
> 
> Amber, so for your OPK experiment, for me:
> CBadv went High first and stayed high
> $Tree went + before any other test
> CBPink went + next
> CBEFM never did anything.
> 
> Last cycle CBAdv went Peak, CBPink never did anything and CBEFM went high and stayed High.
> 
> :wacko:

What CD did the dollar tree go positive and time and the same info for the other peak ?


----------



## ambertwogood

As for the Peaks/positives and O date. Even using my SMU after I first get my peak, it is normally the next day that I O, and that is confirmed by my temps. Do you ever test your SMU? The only thing that I'm concerned about is that you may have caught the tail end of your surge, (maybe bc you have a low surge and most OPK's are set really high to catch a surge, but you can buy OPK's that come in level's like PT's do, you can get 10mIU, 20, 30, 40, and maybe 50 too) But most of the opks are set for 40 as a surge level, and not all women surge at level- I actually read a article summing up a lab test performed on OTC opks and they were scarily inaccurate, to sum it up it said that for about i think 60% of women the OTC OPK's would catch their surge, but for the other 40% that have lower surge levels they won't) Bc, when looking at your chart it is "possible" that you actually O'd on CD 12/13 and then on CD 14 caught the tail end of your surge by chance, OR you could of O'd CD 15 the day after you got your + if you were catching the beginning of it. EITHER way your BDing is timed good so I wouldn't worry about it. As long as your temps keep rising then all is good. And you seem to be on an upward trend now, so that is great. If I had to put my money on one of them, I would say it was CD15. But since you are doing internal checks for CP/CM and not noticing a lot of EWCM when around your O or leading up to it, I would start doing Evening Primrose Supplements. They are really cheap, you only take one a day for the first half your cycle meaning until you O. I normally stop a day or two before I think I'm going to O just err on the side of caution, but it REALLY helps with EWCM production. I noticed a HUGE difference once I started taking it. You just have to stop taking it once you are in the second TWW. Do you use preseed? Or ConceiveEasy?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

CBEFM: Low ( stupid thing)
CBAdv: PEAK
CbPink: BFP (CD14/15)
Target +/-: BFP
$Tree: BFP (CD14)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

**pic shown is ALL my + tests! CD15 tests were taken at 7pm, CD14 were taken at 11pm. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160721_184626.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20160721_185043.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20160721_185355.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ambertwogood

Okay, when did you get your first Peak? It is from that peak that "count down begins" MOST women, shown in studies after having a peak in LH (when you catch the beginning of it) normally O the next day. Which through my "experiments" thus far has also been true for me.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> Okay, when did you get your first Peak? It is from that peak that "count down begins" MOST women, shown in studies after having a peak in LH (when you catch the beginning of it) normally O the next day. Which through my "experiments" thus far has also been true for me.

yesterday I got + on $Tree and CBPink

Today I got + CBAdv, CBPink and Target Brand. 

CBEFM still is reading low. i think im going to sell it next cycle if there is one! :growlmad:


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Okay, when did you get your first Peak? It is from that peak that "count down begins" MOST women, shown in studies after having a peak in LH (when you catch the beginning of it) normally O the next day. Which through my "experiments" thus far has also been true for me.
> 
> yesterday I got + on $Tree and CBPink
> 
> Today I got + CBAdv, CBPink and Target Brand.
> 
> CBEFM still is reading low. i think im going to sell it next cycle if there is one! :growlmad:Click to expand...

lol. Hopefully not for either of us ;) Then I would count today as your "official" Peak and that you will O tomorrow. BD tonight and tomorrow and the next day if you can. What is the CBEFM?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Okay, when did you get your first Peak? It is from that peak that "count down begins" MOST women, shown in studies after having a peak in LH (when you catch the beginning of it) normally O the next day. Which through my "experiments" thus far has also been true for me.
> 
> yesterday I got + on $Tree and CBPink
> 
> Today I got + CBAdv, CBPink and Target Brand.
> 
> CBEFM still is reading low. i think im going to sell it next cycle if there is one! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> lol. Hopefully not for either of us ;) Then I would count today as your "official" Peak and that you will O tomorrow. BD tonight and tomorrow and the next day if you can. What is the CBEFM?Click to expand...

Clearblue easy fertility monitor. You're using both versions......

I know our potential timing we need.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

My CBEFM is still reading low. Thats just crazy! Imagine if i had been relying solely on that! I think its time to say goodbye to it. Its been good to me these years. 

Farewell CBEFM. :plane::boat::shipw:


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> My CBEFM is still reading low. Thats just crazy! Imagine if i had been relying solely on that! I think its time to say goodbye to it. Its been good to me these years.
> 
> Farewell CBEFM. :plane::boat::shipw:

I know. I have been debating on whether or not to get rid of the Advanced monitor. I haven't been impressed with it this month.


----------



## kmpreston

Ye these monitors don't seem worth having - stick to the Internet cheapie sticks if they are working best anyway!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> Ye these monitors don't seem worth having - stick to the Internet cheapie sticks if they are working best anyway!

I have to agree. Id rather sell it on ebay and let someone else hopefully have better luck! 

------
Nothing new or exciting today. How have you been feeling KM?


----------



## kmpreston

Ye feeling ok. Some cramping from time to time. Little bits of nausea when I wake up. More tired than usual. Mainly just normal though!

Got some good progression going on with my tests though which is nice


----------



## Aayla

When do you go for a scan KM?


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> When do you go for a scan KM?

Not until 7 weeks - 8th August and that is a private one I am paying for for piece of mind (cause I'm driving myself crazy testing)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> When do you go for a scan KM?
> 
> Not until 7 weeks - 8th August and that is a private one I am paying for for piece of mind (cause I'm driving myself crazy testing)Click to expand...

aww, that does seem like so far away! :hugs:


----------



## kmpreston

OnErth&InHvn said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> When do you go for a scan KM?
> 
> Not until 7 weeks - 8th August and that is a private one I am paying for for piece of mind (cause I'm driving myself crazy testing)Click to expand...
> 
> aww, that does seem like so far away! :hugs:Click to expand...

I know! Only two and a bit weeks though so hopefully will pass quick


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> When do you go for a scan KM?
> 
> Not until 7 weeks - 8th August and that is a private one I am paying for for piece of mind (cause I'm driving myself crazy testing)Click to expand...
> 
> aww, that does seem like so far away! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Only two and a bit weeks though so hopefully will pass quickClick to expand...

I cant say id be much different when we get BFP. After years and it finally happening, id be in disbelief and nervous too! The bottom falling out doesnt make it easier!


----------



## kmpreston

OnErth&InHvn said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> When do you go for a scan KM?
> 
> Not until 7 weeks - 8th August and that is a private one I am paying for for piece of mind (cause I'm driving myself crazy testing)Click to expand...
> 
> aww, that does seem like so far away! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Only two and a bit weeks though so hopefully will pass quickClick to expand...
> 
> I cant say id be much different when we get BFP. After years and it finally happening, id be in disbelief and nervous too! The bottom falling out doesnt make it easier!Click to expand...

The bottom falling out?


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Ye these monitors don't seem worth having - stick to the Internet cheapie sticks if they are working best anyway!
> 
> I have to agree. Id rather sell it on ebay and let someone else hopefully have better luck!
> 
> ------
> Nothing new or exciting today. How have you been feeling KM?Click to expand...




kmpreston said:


> Ye feeling ok. Some cramping from time to time. Little bits of nausea when I wake up. More tired than usual. Mainly just normal though!
> 
> Got some good progression going on with my tests though which is nice




Aayla said:


> When do you go for a scan KM?




kmpreston said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> When do you go for a scan KM?
> 
> Not until 7 weeks - 8th August and that is a private one I am paying for for piece of mind (cause I'm driving myself crazy testing)Click to expand...




OnErth&InHvn said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> When do you go for a scan KM?
> 
> Not until 7 weeks - 8th August and that is a private one I am paying for for piece of mind (cause I'm driving myself crazy testing)Click to expand...
> 
> aww, that does seem like so far away! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Only two and a bit weeks though so hopefully will pass quickClick to expand...
> 
> I cant say id be much different when we get BFP. After years and it finally happening, id be in disbelief and nervous too! The bottom falling out doesnt make it easier!Click to expand...

Definitely starting to agree about the monitor. Well, the advanced one at least. Which is so incredibly disappointing. The whole reason I even bought the damn thing was bc I liked the fact that I could store info in it (which I thought when purchasing that it let you store temps and did a graph for you, which they SHOULD of Fing done- I mean COME on? They don't even have an app, that you can plug the thing into to transfer the info automatically and chart it all? What were they thinking really?) BUT to my severe disappointment it only records AF and how heavy and BDing, as well as of course the results of your hormone tests, but per instructions as was conveiniently respresented this month, are ambiguous to say the least, and false if I'm being completely honest with myself. Who am I kidding, just like OnErth, said I would of completely missed my window had I been solely relying on it, and I really was just going to use that one this cycle to save on sticks, but decided against and I'm SO glad that I did. The sad part is, you would think that the more expensive and technical piece of gadgetry would be the most accurate, right? Well, not in this case. I'm calling CB today to talk with them about what happened this month and see what they do/say. 

ANYWAYS-

Kmpreston- Glad to see you on here again and so happy everything is going well :happydance: I would just be happy that I wasn't having horrible pregnancy symptoms, the retching can be the worst. But maybe since your light on symptoms, it's a boy? Do you have a preference? I would be happy with either, but am leaning more boy just bc this will more than likely be our last and we have a girl already. But, I was going to tell you, that you should look in the phone book/google for all the local 3D/4D US places around and then go follow their FB pages. When I was pregnant with Emma, I found a couple of them near me and they would always do drawings on their FB for various free 3D/4D US packages. And what do you know, I actually WON :happydance: a $400 dollar package!!! Sad part about it is, I had been checking the site everyday to see when they announced the winner, and they named someone else, so I quit going to it. At the time I didn't even know that in your emails on here that there is that "others" box that doesn't give you notifications when one pops up, and I didn't see it until well after giving birth, but the first lady they drew never followed up and they drew again, and I won it that time, only I never Fing knew bc I didn't get a notice from FB and wasn't aware that file of PM's even existed. Talk about disappointing. I had never won anything like that before in my life! But you should totally go and see if any of the one's around you do that, bc your chances of actually winning are way high, not a lot of ladies enter usually. I won a $400 package that was for my entire pregnancy, like US's every 3months, video's of the US's print outs, a recording of the babies heartbeat and mine in a little bear and several other things. Oh and would you post pics of your progressions so far? I find them fascinating and so hopeful to watch ;)

Aayla- Good to see you around hope all is well with you ;)

OnErth- Me too, I would totally be doing test's probably every day to make sure they were getting darker. You know I've actually seen a test on here once that was so positive that the test line sucked up almost all the dye and it was the control line that was faint light pink! Complete opposite of a early BFP, it was actually pretty neat ;) 

AFM- My temp rose again, this time a lot more then it had been over the last two days, so I've deffo O'd just waiting on FF to put up crosshairs, but I really don't even need it to, it's going to put them on CD 21, possibly 22 but my money is on 21. So glad it finally happened and we made great timing on our BDing :cloud9:


----------



## kmpreston

Your temps look good

There's been some retching at random things but no vomit as of yet

In my heart of hearts I would prefer a girl but only because I've always imagined having a daughter. I'll be happy with either after all this time. DH really wants a boy. But our best friends had a girl last month so it would be nice to have daughters close in age

Anyway test porn
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aayla

Oh nice KM. It's now darker than control!! 2 weeks isn't so far away. We are both waiting for 2 weeks to happen. Scan for you...af for me.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Oh nice KM. It's now darker than control!! 2 weeks isn't so far away. We are both waiting for 2 weeks to happen. Scan for you...af for me.

Hopefully it will go quick for us both. Iui next cycle? Yes darker than the control was today's highlight - this was yesterday's
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Aayla

Awesome to see the 2-3 weeks. 

yes, we are doing IUI next. no shots or anything, just the IUI. I'm quite excited and despite having to do it in a cup hubby is relieved there is no pressure. He said he would rather do it in a cup than have sex be a forced event. Hopefully he won't be working. As soon as af starts I will get him to make sure he won't be scheduled. Hopefully they will be understanding.


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> Awesome to see the 2-3 weeks.
> 
> yes, we are doing IUI next. no shots or anything, just the IUI. I'm quite excited and despite having to do it in a cup hubby is relieved there is no pressure. He said he would rather do it in a cup than have sex be a forced event. Hopefully he won't be working. As soon as af starts I will get him to make sure he won't be scheduled. Hopefully they will be understanding.

Fingers crossed. I assume they do a trigger shot so they know which day?


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> Your temps look good
> 
> There's been some retching at random things but no vomit as of yet
> 
> In my heart of hearts I would prefer a girl but only because I've always imagined having a daughter. I'll be happy with either after all this time. DH really wants a boy. But our best friends had a girl last month so it would be nice to have daughters close in age
> 
> Anyway test porn

Yay! How lovely :cloud9: That last one is the best! it's even darker then the control, I bet in week or so you'll barely be able to see the control line bc all the dye will stick to the test line!!! Yeah, you sound like me when it comes to gender preference. Hubs at first said he's want a girl so he didn't have to buy a butt load of stuff all over :rofl: But then when he thought about for a little while he settled on boy, bc we already have a girl. Which I do lean more towards boy, just bc I do have my daughter already, but I have also always had dreams of a baby that I just know is one I am to have and she has blonde hair and blue eye's, like I did as a child. My LO now is dark eyes, dark hair. She's not the baby I've had dreams about, so I'm curious to find out if this next/last baby is the one I've dreamed about since I was a teenager. (BTW, I have psychic dreams, they are normally centered around babies and death, but occasionally other things, but thus far, every dream I've ever had that was one of those types of dreams (bc they are VERY dif. then regular dreams, you just know when you wake up I can't explain it) have come to fruition, so I will probably end up with a girl ;) which I would be just as happy with :cloud9:


----------



## Aayla

kmpreston said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> Awesome to see the 2-3 weeks.
> 
> yes, we are doing IUI next. no shots or anything, just the IUI. I'm quite excited and despite having to do it in a cup hubby is relieved there is no pressure. He said he would rather do it in a cup than have sex be a forced event. Hopefully he won't be working. As soon as af starts I will get him to make sure he won't be scheduled. Hopefully they will be understanding.
> 
> Fingers crossed. I assume they do a trigger shot so they know which day?Click to expand...


I think so. It controls the date better than relying on opks. I think we will see how this first cycle goes. I've tried to tell them I don't get a positive opk until the day of and i get no progression. It's just there. But I know I ovulate on either cd 19 or 20. But they get sort of dismissive and don't want to discuss options until closer to the date. So when I talk to them on day 3 is when I have to tell the nurses again all this info.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

aayla, I hope they listen because thats a shame if you missed out over their arrogance. I hope you catch the egg the first cycle! Do you feel optimistic or nervous going into it all? 

------
Km, id prefer a boy next but our luck wed get another girl! 
-----

Nothing exciting this weekend planned here. It will be HOT HOT. 90+. 
:coolio:


----------



## kmpreston

We have been shopping in Manchester (our nearest city) today and DH has been so cute wanting to look at baby stuff. Been a good distraction from my constant worry that I'm going to start bleeding today (miscarried at 4 and 5 the first time)


----------



## ambertwogood

Aayla said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> Awesome to see the 2-3 weeks.
> 
> yes, we are doing IUI next. no shots or anything, just the IUI. I'm quite excited and despite having to do it in a cup hubby is relieved there is no pressure. He said he would rather do it in a cup than have sex be a forced event. Hopefully he won't be working. As soon as af starts I will get him to make sure he won't be scheduled. Hopefully they will be understanding.
> 
> Fingers crossed. I assume they do a trigger shot so they know which day?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so. It controls the date better than relying on opks. I think we will see how this first cycle goes. I've tried to tell them I don't get a positive opk until the day of and i get no progression. It's just there. But I know I ovulate on either cd 19 or 20. But they get sort of dismissive and don't want to discuss options until closer to the date. So when I talk to them on day 3 is when I have to tell the nurses again all this info.Click to expand...

Yeah, I have to agree with OnErth on this one. Even though I'm through the roof excited for you, I would be incredibly disappointed in having a doctor and staff that didn't listen to what I was saying bc of their arrogance. It would be so frustrating. You know you would think that they WOULD be listening to you since you have been trying for so long and have the charts to prove it. I would just keep all my bases covered, IF it were me, I would continue to chart this month, just for peace of mind, and if they do not listen to you, then I would get demanding that they did, and made sure that I had proof to show them that they were doing it too early. BUT that's just me. I think I would be really frustrated about it to say the least. And the sad part is, they need you to be as relaxed and easy peasy as you can be for higher odds, and they are inadvertently adding stress to you by not letting you feel like you are heard and a part of this thing.


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> We have been shopping in Manchester (our nearest city) today and DH has been so cute wanting to look at baby stuff. Been a good distraction from my constant worry that I'm going to start bleeding today (miscarried at 4 and 5 the first time)

I think was what really got me when I pregnant with Emma, was when my SO would go out and shop for her, esp when he did it all on his and would come home all excited about what he'd found. It made feel like he he was "a part of it all" bc lets face it, it's all happening to us. lol. Other then the end result of having a baby to take of care we are doing all the cookin and 'hatching" and wouldn't it be nice if it did hatch instead of having to go through labor and birth! :rofl:

And, yes, I would be just as nervous, and know you're going to hate me for this one but really try to not focus on the bad and what "could" happen, just keep visualizing a happy healthy baby growing and what you feel like when they hand them to you at it's birth, focus on the good parts of being pregnant and the end result. It's proven that how you think effects the outcomes of things and negative attracts neg, and positive attracts positive. There are some healthy pregnancy guided meditations on youtube that you could do to keep you mind off things while this time passes. I've even been doing them to visualize a conception happening and a birth. As well as fertility yoga, but they have first tri yoga too.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Amber, i could overlay my chart and think its a twin chart- geez, its crazy how similar they are for O rise!


----------



## ambertwogood

Hey, Kmpreston- You're not in the US are you? I was actually wondering if you would mind doing me a favor. I bought a bunch of PT's that are supposed to be really sensitive. They are normally only used in labs, and are very sensitive. I was wondering if I sent you one or two of them if you wouldn't mind using them like 48hr's apart so I could see how the progression is one them once you are as far along as you are. I'm going to find some other girls at different dpo stages and some with very early bfp's to send a few to as well to see if they are super sensitive. They are called OuickVue's and use pink and blue dye. The pink dye is for the testing line, and the blue dye is for the control line. How neat is that. You can also use blood or urine on them. Let me know and then we can PM each other to work out the details ;)


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Amber, i could overlay my chart and think its a twin chart- geez, its crazy how similar they are for O rise!

I KNOW!! I was noticing that as well. LOL. I ordered my tarot cards and couple books last night, so I should have them soon. Hopefully. Once they get here I can do a reading for you for free (I wouldn't charge anyone anyways) I haven't done readings for a while, my cards and all my books got left in Cali when we moved bc there wasn't enough room, we could only pack absolute essentials, so I've been without a deck for yrs. But I'm excited about getting them. I also have a pendulum for other type questions and confirmations. 

Anyways, everything with you I and our cycles has been totally bizarre and actually really neat, well at least I think it is. Now what would be even crazier is if we both have an implantation dip on same day and get our BFP's on the same DPO as well. And honestly, with as ridiculously similar our cycles have been this month, I honestly believe it's highly possible! :happydance:


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth- So looking at my chart, when do you think I actually O'd? Your's always put's your O on day that you have a small rise, mine was lined up last month with my last low temp.... I'm not sure what to think about this months chart, bc of the rise curve instead of it going from low to high over the course of one day.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth- So looking at my chart, when do you think I actually O'd? Your's always put's your O on day that you have a small rise, mine was lined up last month with my last low temp.... I'm not sure what to think about this months chart, bc of the rise curve instead of it going from low to high over the course of one day.

I think you Od cd21 because that was the last day of your fertile CM but your temp may be cd22 due to the rise after. 

FF put CD14 BUT if i put in a phantom temp for tomorrow, it says CD15 with solid cross hairs. I do not think it was 14.
FF may change it again with other temps because using the FAM method, it doesnt give me crosshairs yet- only on Advanced and Research. 

Either way im POAS July 31! Not testing before that unless something really jumps out at me symptom wise.


----------



## Aayla

I will be pretty persistent in getting them to listen to me as this isn't timed sex now. I have to make them understand I do not ovulate on cd 14 and my O day isn't even consistent anymore after the mc. Before the mc it was cd 17. Afterwards it was cd 19, I think once on cd 18 and cd 20. Today is cd 22 and I got ewcm today and loads of creamy to ew yesterday. I know I didn't ovulate because I can't but the cm shifted this month too. So who knows when i will ovulate next month.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> I will be pretty persistent in getting them to listen to me as this isn't timed sex now. I have to make them understand I do not ovulate on cd 14 and my O day isn't even consistent anymore after the mc. Before the mc it was cd 17. Afterwards it was cd 19, I think once on cd 18 and cd 20. Today is cd 22 and I got ewcm today and loads of creamy to ew yesterday. I know I didn't ovulate because I can't but the cm shifted this month too. So who knows when i will ovulate next month.

good for you for knowing ahead of time what you want to say and push for! 

If theres a next cycle, i know I will be taking a break from FE. I likely wont O.


----------



## Aayla

oh and I forgot to answer the other question..I am both nervous and excited. I'm getting impatient because I just want to start this all up again. But so much is going on outside of ttc that it's easy for me to be distracted.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> OnErth- So looking at my chart, when do you think I actually O'd? Your's always put's your O on day that you have a small rise, mine was lined up last month with my last low temp.... I'm not sure what to think about this months chart, bc of the rise curve instead of it going from low to high over the course of one day.
> 
> I think you Od cd21 because that was the last day of your fertile CM but your temp may be cd22 due to the rise after.
> 
> FF put CD14 BUT if i put in a phantom temp for tomorrow, it says CD15 with solid cross hairs. I do not think it was 14.
> FF may change it again with other temps because using the FAM method, it doesnt give me crosshairs yet- only on Advanced and Research.
> 
> Either way im POAS July 31! Not testing before that unless something really jumps out at me symptom wise.Click to expand...

I put in a "ghost" temp for tomorrow and it say's CD 22 with solid crosshairs, but I actually think it was CD21 bc of of symptoms and charting. I thought that I read somewhere that when FF puts up the crosshairs that you have actually O'd the day previous not the day that the crosshairs are on? Has anyone else ever heard this? What are the difference's in the chart analyzers? I have it on advanced, but even when I change it to research for FAM it doesn't change anything.


----------



## kmpreston

I live in the uk so I imagine sending me texts would be very expensive


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> I live in the uk so I imagine sending me texts would be very expensive

Does it really cost that much?


----------



## kmpreston

ambertwogood said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> I live in the uk so I imagine sending me texts would be very expensive
> 
> Does it really cost that much?Click to expand...

Tests not texts and I imagine so buy you would have to look into it


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> OnErth- So looking at my chart, when do you think I actually O'd? Your's always put's your O on day that you have a small rise, mine was lined up last month with my last low temp.... I'm not sure what to think about this months chart, bc of the rise curve instead of it going from low to high over the course of one day.
> 
> I think you Od cd21 because that was the last day of your fertile CM but your temp may be cd22 due to the rise after.
> 
> FF put CD14 BUT if i put in a phantom temp for tomorrow, it says CD15 with solid cross hairs. I do not think it was 14.
> FF may change it again with other temps because using the FAM method, it doesnt give me crosshairs yet- only on Advanced and Research.
> 
> Either way im POAS July 31! Not testing before that unless something really jumps out at me symptom wise.Click to expand...
> 
> I put in a "ghost" temp for tomorrow and it say's CD 22 with solid crosshairs, but I actually think it was CD21 bc of of symptoms and charting. I thought that I read somewhere that when FF puts up the crosshairs that you have actually O'd the day previous not the day that the crosshairs are on? Has anyone else ever heard this? What are the difference's in the chart analyzers? I have it on advanced, but even when I change it to research for FAM it doesn't change anything.Click to expand...

Nice dip today! Maybe ill get one tomorrow. 

I have been on FF since 06 and i havent heard that but maybe i missed it along the way? The different methods are:

Advanced (Recommended)
Fertility Awareness
Research 
OPK/Monitor/OVWatch

The *Advanced Detector* is our recommended detector and the default for all charts. We recommend that you keep your chart on this setting. This detector takes all your fertility signs into account. It uses the computing power of our servers to actually scan for patterns of ovulation on your charts based on the many patterns that we have encountered through our years of experience. Once it has determined your most likely ovulation day based on all your fertility signs, it then determines a coverline (the horizontal line across your chart) with a reasonable value to show you your biphasic (ovulation) pattern. Our advanced detector simultaneously takes into account all signs and data you enter to determine the best interpretation.

The *Research Detector* is our cutting edge research detector. This detector includes all new patterns and improvements as we find them. With time and testing, we roll new findings into the advanced detector when appropriate. Since this detector is continuously under construction, it can be unstable. You should use it only if you wish to check for enhancements that are not yet rolled into the advanced detector.

The *Fertility Awareness Detector* is based on the Fertility Awareness Method (FAM) as it is widely published (ovulation is detected after 3 temperatures above the previous 6) with some enhancements. This detector is best suited to those with regular chart patterns who are already familiar with this method.

The *OPK/Monitor Detector* relies solely on your Ovulation Predictor Kit (OPK) or fertility monitor data to determine ovulation. An OPK gives information only about the presence of Luteinizing Hormone (LH). Although in most cases a positive OPK will indicate imminent ovulation it is not always totally accurate. Similarly the fertility monitor gives you information about your estrogen levels and LH levels. Although more detailed than the OPK it still lacks the confirmation that ovulation actually occured. This detector is designed for women who are not recording their temperature but still would like to have a good estimate of their ovulation day.

-----
I stick with advanced until i O, then switch to FAM. Tomorrow when i put in another temp, ill switch to FAM. Then it moves my O day to CD16.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> OnErth- So looking at my chart, when do you think I actually O'd? Your's always put's your O on day that you have a small rise, mine was lined up last month with my last low temp.... I'm not sure what to think about this months chart, bc of the rise curve instead of it going from low to high over the course of one day.
> 
> I think you Od cd21 because that was the last day of your fertile CM but your temp may be cd22 due to the rise after.
> 
> FF put CD14 BUT if i put in a phantom temp for tomorrow, it says CD15 with solid cross hairs. I do not think it was 14.
> FF may change it again with other temps because using the FAM method, it doesnt give me crosshairs yet- only on Advanced and Research.
> 
> Either way im POAS July 31! Not testing before that unless something really jumps out at me symptom wise.Click to expand...
> 
> I put in a "ghost" temp for tomorrow and it say's CD 22 with solid crosshairs, but I actually think it was CD21 bc of of symptoms and charting. I thought that I read somewhere that when FF puts up the crosshairs that you have actually O'd the day previous not the day that the crosshairs are on? Has anyone else ever heard this? What are the difference's in the chart analyzers? I have it on advanced, but even when I change it to research for FAM it doesn't change anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Nice dip today! Maybe ill get one tomorrow.
> 
> I have been on FF since 06 and i havent heard that but maybe i missed it along the way? The different methods are:
> 
> Advanced (Recommended)
> Fertility Awareness
> Research
> OPK/Monitor/OVWatch
> 
> The *Advanced Detector* is our recommended detector and the default for all charts. We recommend that you keep your chart on this setting. This detector takes all your fertility signs into account. It uses the computing power of our servers to actually scan for patterns of ovulation on your charts based on the many patterns that we have encountered through our years of experience. Once it has determined your most likely ovulation day based on all your fertility signs, it then determines a coverline (the horizontal line across your chart) with a reasonable value to show you your biphasic (ovulation) pattern. Our advanced detector simultaneously takes into account all signs and data you enter to determine the best interpretation.
> 
> The *Research Detector* is our cutting edge research detector. This detector includes all new patterns and improvements as we find them. With time and testing, we roll new findings into the advanced detector when appropriate. Since this detector is continuously under construction, it can be unstable. You should use it only if you wish to check for enhancements that are not yet rolled into the advanced detector.
> 
> The *Fertility Awareness Detector* is based on the Fertility Awareness Method (FAM) as it is widely published (ovulation is detected after 3 temperatures above the previous 6) with some enhancements. This detector is best suited to those with regular chart patterns who are already familiar with this method.
> 
> The *OPK/Monitor Detector* relies solely on your Ovulation Predictor Kit (OPK) or fertility monitor data to determine ovulation. An OPK gives information only about the presence of Luteinizing Hormone (LH). Although in most cases a positive OPK will indicate imminent ovulation it is not always totally accurate. Similarly the fertility monitor gives you information about your estrogen levels and LH levels. Although more detailed than the OPK it still lacks the confirmation that ovulation actually occured. This detector is designed for women who are not recording their temperature but still would like to have a good estimate of their ovulation day.
> 
> -----
> I stick with advanced until i O, then switch to FAM. Tomorrow when i put in another temp, ill switch to FAM. Then it moves my O day to CD16.Click to expand...

I wonder what it would do with mine if I switched it? I put in another temp for tomorrow and switched it to FAM but it didn't change anything. I honestly think I O'd on CD 21 not 22 but I guess the chart probably knows better then I, maybe??? Oh and the temp dip was a "fake" temp from last night when I was playing around with it to see if it would change anything, my temp actually rose a tidbit this morning.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

It won't mess up if you change it. I mess with them all the time. Just change it right back if you want. 

I'm off to a midwife meeting this afternoon! Knowledge is power!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

back from the meeting. The one midwife i was leaning towards would not be a good fit apparently. She has too high of a transfer rate. I also found out that im not a good fit for the one and only birthing center near me. I got a list of midwives and back up OBs. 

basically when the time comes i have a couple choices:
1) go with same OB who delivered DD2/did my VBA2C. $4000 out of pocket. 
2) go with midwife and her back up OB. $3000 for midwife and $0 for back up. ( id only see OB one time though). 
3) go with new OB. $0. _risk being they may not let me VBA2C_

I could also do #1 and #2 at the same time but thats a major cost. 

Im getting educated now to prepare. Its not like the last 3 kiddos where i just went with who my insurance said or DD2 when i googled the hell out of VBA2C in my city.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> back from the meeting. The one midwife i was leaning towards would not be a good fit apparently. She has too high of a transfer rate. I also found out that im not a good fit for the one and only birthing center near me. I got a list of midwives and back up OBs.
> 
> basically when the time comes i have a couple choices:
> 1) go with same OB who delivered DD2/did my VBA2C. $4000 out of pocket.
> 2) go with midwife and her back up OB. $3000 for midwife and $0 for back up. ( id only see OB one time though).
> 3) go with new OB. $0. _risk being they may not let me VBA2C_
> 
> I could also do #1 and #2 at the same time but thats a major cost.
> 
> Im getting educated now to prepare. Its not like the last 3 kiddos where i just went with who my insurance said or DD2 when i googled the hell out of VBA2C in my city.

Why not do 1 and 3 at the same time? Have you discussed with #3 how they feel about VBA2C? I know where I am at, they normally push for VBAC's now, but it is dependent on how your incision was cut with the C, whether is was horizontal or vertical. i'ts good to get all your ducks in a row, and at least it's something to do while we wait to test. Ugh. 3/4 dpo and my skin is already crawling with wanting to know. All I have is my computer and to try to find something around the house to occupy my mind.... :coffee:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> back from the meeting. The one midwife i was leaning towards would not be a good fit apparently. She has too high of a transfer rate. I also found out that im not a good fit for the one and only birthing center near me. I got a list of midwives and back up OBs.
> 
> basically when the time comes i have a couple choices:
> 1) go with same OB who delivered DD2/did my VBA2C. $4000 out of pocket.
> 2) go with midwife and her back up OB. $3000 for midwife and $0 for back up. ( id only see OB one time though).
> 3) go with new OB. $0. _risk being they may not let me VBA2C_
> 
> I could also do #1 and #2 at the same time but thats a major cost.
> 
> Im getting educated now to prepare. Its not like the last 3 kiddos where i just went with who my insurance said or DD2 when i googled the hell out of VBA2C in my city.
> 
> Why not do 1 and 3 at the same time? Have you discussed with #3 how they feel about VBA2C? I know where I am at, they normally push for VBAC's now, but it is dependent on how your incision was cut with the C, whether is was horizontal or vertical. i'ts good to get all your ducks in a row, and at least it's something to do while we wait to test. Ugh. 3/4 dpo and my skin is already crawling with wanting to know. All I have is my computer and to try to find something around the house to occupy my mind.... :coffee:Click to expand...

My cut was horizontal. I do 1 or 3, not both. 

I want to wait until the 31st but part of me wants to start at 5dpo. I only have 10HPT lol. Surepredict and Wondfo.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> back from the meeting. The one midwife i was leaning towards would not be a good fit apparently. She has too high of a transfer rate. I also found out that im not a good fit for the one and only birthing center near me. I got a list of midwives and back up OBs.
> 
> basically when the time comes i have a couple choices:
> 1) go with same OB who delivered DD2/did my VBA2C. $4000 out of pocket.
> 2) go with midwife and her back up OB. $3000 for midwife and $0 for back up. ( id only see OB one time though).
> 3) go with new OB. $0. _risk being they may not let me VBA2C_
> 
> I could also do #1 and #2 at the same time but thats a major cost.
> 
> Im getting educated now to prepare. Its not like the last 3 kiddos where i just went with who my insurance said or DD2 when i googled the hell out of VBA2C in my city.
> 
> Why not do 1 and 3 at the same time? Have you discussed with #3 how they feel about VBA2C? I know where I am at, they normally push for VBAC's now, but it is dependent on how your incision was cut with the C, whether is was horizontal or vertical. i'ts good to get all your ducks in a row, and at least it's something to do while we wait to test. Ugh. 3/4 dpo and my skin is already crawling with wanting to know. All I have is my computer and to try to find something around the house to occupy my mind.... :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> My cut was horizontal. I do 1 or 3, not both.
> 
> I want to wait until the 31st but part of me wants to start at 5dpo. I only have 10HPT lol. Surepredict and Wondfo.Click to expand...


Sure Predicts are pretty good test for sensitivity, but if you want I can send you some of these QuickVue's I have so we can test together from 6dpo, lol. :shrug::happydance:


----------



## ambertwogood

https://www.quidel.com/sites/default/files/product/documents/qvonestep_hcgurine.pdf Read page 5 paragraph "Limitations"- the company actually admits that lines coming up after the "testing window" are indicative of very low levels of HCG and eary pregnancy, not an "evap". How cool is that? Not rumor on TTCing boards, this is straight from the horses mouth, from their data collected during research before the test's were released/approved.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> back from the meeting. The one midwife i was leaning towards would not be a good fit apparently. She has too high of a transfer rate. I also found out that im not a good fit for the one and only birthing center near me. I got a list of midwives and back up OBs.
> 
> basically when the time comes i have a couple choices:
> 1) go with same OB who delivered DD2/did my VBA2C. $4000 out of pocket.
> 2) go with midwife and her back up OB. $3000 for midwife and $0 for back up. ( id only see OB one time though).
> 3) go with new OB. $0. _risk being they may not let me VBA2C_
> 
> I could also do #1 and #2 at the same time but thats a major cost.
> 
> Im getting educated now to prepare. Its not like the last 3 kiddos where i just went with who my insurance said or DD2 when i googled the hell out of VBA2C in my city.
> 
> Why not do 1 and 3 at the same time? Have you discussed with #3 how they feel about VBA2C? I know where I am at, they normally push for VBAC's now, but it is dependent on how your incision was cut with the C, whether is was horizontal or vertical. i'ts good to get all your ducks in a row, and at least it's something to do while we wait to test. Ugh. 3/4 dpo and my skin is already crawling with wanting to know. All I have is my computer and to try to find something around the house to occupy my mind.... :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> My cut was horizontal. I do 1 or 3, not both.
> 
> I want to wait until the 31st but part of me wants to start at 5dpo. I only have 10HPT lol. Surepredict and Wondfo.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Predicts are pretty good test for sensitivity, but if you want I can send you some of these QuickVue's I have so we can test together from 6dpo, lol. :shrug::happydance:Click to expand...

addy sent


----------



## ambertwogood

Package in the mailbox :) I think you will be happy when you get it :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

dip in temp today, hopefully it means implant or something good. FF is confusing as ever again and here i thought it would cooperate!

Advanced says cd15
FAM gives no o day now
Research says CD14
OPK says CD16

Im sticking with advanced! good gravy! :dohh:


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> dip in temp today, hopefully it means implant or something good. FF is confusing as ever again and here i thought it would cooperate!
> 
> Advanced says cd15
> FAM gives no o day now
> Research says CD14
> OPK says CD16
> 
> Im sticking with advanced! good gravy! :dohh:

Well, before 5 dpo, you are supposed to have a second estrogen surge that causes your temp to dip and it's purpose is to help get your uterus lining nice and cushy in prep for a baby. So the fact that you are having a dip in that time frame, is very good. So am I :happydance: Also, a lot of ladies also notice during this time an increase again in EWCM or slightly EWCM like a transitional cm and it is normally streaked white or all white bc of the estrogen surge.


----------



## ambertwogood

and regardless of the ambiguous O results I think you pretty well covered the BDing for all of them, so I wouldn't worry ;) I wonder why mine doesn't change at all? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> Well, before 5 dpo, you are supposed to have a second estrogen surge that causes your temp to dip and it's purpose is to help get your uterus lining nice and cushy in prep for a baby. So the fact that you are having a dip in that time frame, is very good. So am I :happydance: Also, a lot of ladies also notice during this time an increase again in EWCM or slightly EWCM like a transitional cm and it is normally streaked white or all white bc of the estrogen surge.

My Cm has been creamy like lotion. Ill take a cushy uterus though!



ambertwogood said:


> and regardless of the ambiguous O results I think you pretty well covered the BDing for all of them, so I wouldn't worry ;) I wonder why mine doesn't change at all? What am I doing wrong?

It just means all your signs line up and FF is pretty sure of your O day.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Well, before 5 dpo, you are supposed to have a second estrogen surge that causes your temp to dip and it's purpose is to help get your uterus lining nice and cushy in prep for a baby. So the fact that you are having a dip in that time frame, is very good. So am I :happydance: Also, a lot of ladies also notice during this time an increase again in EWCM or slightly EWCM like a transitional cm and it is normally streaked white or all white bc of the estrogen surge.
> 
> My Cm has been creamy like lotion. Ill take a cushy uterus though!
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> and regardless of the ambiguous O results I think you pretty well covered the BDing for all of them, so I wouldn't worry ;) I wonder why mine doesn't change at all? What am I doing wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> It just means all your signs line up and FF is pretty sure of your O day.Click to expand...

Some ladies don't get it, some do, it's a toss. I noticed mine the day before the dip, and then it changed back to creamy. and lots of it. I'm kind of disappointed that it isn't changing it bc I was really hoping it would go a day back. the actual O day it has, hubs had problems in the BDing department so we didn't exactly "finish" the day before and all the rest were proper bding but that's why I just put it as an x on that day, to remind me that I had notes wrote about the bding, bc I normally put in whether it was AM/PM not just yes or no.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Well, before 5 dpo, you are supposed to have a second estrogen surge that causes your temp to dip and it's purpose is to help get your uterus lining nice and cushy in prep for a baby. So the fact that you are having a dip in that time frame, is very good. So am I :happydance: Also, a lot of ladies also notice during this time an increase again in EWCM or slightly EWCM like a transitional cm and it is normally streaked white or all white bc of the estrogen surge.
> 
> My Cm has been creamy like lotion. Ill take a cushy uterus though!
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> and regardless of the ambiguous O results I think you pretty well covered the BDing for all of them, so I wouldn't worry ;) I wonder why mine doesn't change at all? What am I doing wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> It just means all your signs line up and FF is pretty sure of your O day.Click to expand...
> 
> Some ladies don't get it, some do, it's a toss. I noticed mine the day before the dip, and then it changed back to creamy. and lots of it. I'm kind of disappointed that it isn't changing it bc I was really hoping it would go a day back. the actual O day it has, hubs had problems in the BDing department so we didn't exactly "finish" the day before and all the rest were proper bding but that's why I just put it as an x on that day, to remind me that I had notes wrote about the bding, bc I normally put in whether it was AM/PM not just yes or no.Click to expand...

hmm, maybe 1 swimmer somehow got through that day! 

Ideally id like it set to CD16 but ill take a BFP and can worry about it later!


----------



## kmpreston

I had a lot of creamy cm when I had my implantation dip


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> I had a lot of creamy cm when I had my implantation dip

Mine was quite creamy today- as if a squirt of lotion. Yesterday was sort of mixed and smaller than dime.


----------



## ambertwogood

Hey, BTW- my monitors have continued asking for sticks, even though one of them has had two peaks and a high after those, and the advanced is still reading highs. Do you keep giving them sticks or do you just stop with them after you know you O'd?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> Hey, BTW- my monitors have continued asking for sticks, even though one of them has had two peaks and a high after those, and the advanced is still reading highs. Do you keep giving them sticks or do you just stop with them after you know you O'd?

to save on sticks, i stop after i get a peak or temps show O. 

or in the case of the stupid CBEFM this month, i stopped after all my other OPK were +. :growlmad:


----------



## ambertwogood

Yeah, I'd pissed about that too. I was NOT impressed with my advanced monitor in the least. I really think I'm going to sell it. You may want to call CB about your monitor though, they may replace it for, it it's a software malfunction and at the very least they may be able to walk you through some tech stuff that fixes it? Who knows, but I'd say it's worth a shot before you part ways with it.


----------



## ambertwogood

Only way it changes, and it does change to CD 21 instead of 22 is if I put it on OPK setting, but then it only gives me a vertical solid line, and no horizontal line? Why did the coverline disappear? But if that one is actually correct then I am 5dpo and not 4, all the rest say 4 dpo.......


----------



## kmpreston

ambertwogood said:


> Only way it changes, and it does change to CD 21 instead of 22 is if I put it on OPK setting, but then it only gives me a vertical solid line, and no horizontal line? Why did the coverline disappear? But if that one is actually correct then I am 5dpo and not 4, all the rest say 4 dpo.......

Cover line goes cause it isn't taking temps into account at all


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Only way it changes, and it does change to CD 21 instead of 22 is if I put it on OPK setting, but then it only gives me a vertical solid line, and no horizontal line? Why did the coverline disappear? But if that one is actually correct then I am 5dpo and not 4, all the rest say 4 dpo.......
> 
> Cover line goes cause it isn't taking temps into account at allClick to expand...

Oh.....Okay, that makes sense. So, to make the time go by I have just spent the last hr or two watching youtube video's of the best pregnancy announcement compiles crying and laughing the whole time. I think we can officially say I've gone crazy and my hormones are taking getting the best of me. Just ridiculous.....:wacko:


----------



## ambertwogood

Oh, and BTW, if I did O on CD21 then FF say's my EDD is April 12th- WHICH is SO's BIRTHDAY!!!! Ekkk! How neat would that be?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FF says that the coverline is only for visual purposes to see the shift, it holds not other purpose if that makes you feel better. :) 

----
If we get BFP, id be due April 12th ish too and it will be the first and only baby born in April on both sides of my family, which is kind of neat. 

I have a February, May and December baby with January and September losses. <3 Holidays dont matter since we dont celebrate any except the Jewish ones and theyd just turn into a much bigger celebration if baby was born on or near!


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> FF says that the coverline is only for visual purposes to see the shift, it holds not other purpose if that makes you feel better. :)
> 
> ----
> If we get BFP, id be due April 12th ish too and it will be the first and only baby born in April on both sides of my family, which is kind of neat.
> 
> I have a February, May and December baby with January and September losses. <3 Holidays dont matter since we dont celebrate any except the Jewish ones and theyd just turn into a much bigger celebration if baby was born on or near!

I know, it's bc our cycle's synced this month.....would be really nuts to both have an implant dip at the same dpo too, lol:dohh:


----------



## ambertwogood

Okay, so up until today, on FF no matter which setting I put the chart on (except OPK and even that one) I got solid cross hairs. Now, when I play with it, ALL of them have gone to dashed cross hairs???? Why is it doing that now? My temps have not changed significantly, so I don't understand why the cross hairs have all the sudden changed from solid to dashed?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> Okay, so up until today, on FF no matter which setting I put the chart on (except OPK and even that one) I got solid cross hairs. Now, when I play with it, ALL of them have gone to dashed cross hairs???? Why is it doing that now? My temps have not changed significantly, so I don't understand why the cross hairs have all the sudden changed from solid to dashed?

dashed means its not sure for 100%- you have mixed signs- temps/cm/cp/OPK.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I dont feel anything today symptom wise. I woke up thinking " this didnt work". when i was excited. 

:cry:


----------



## ambertwogood

You are only 5dpo!!!! OnErth- sometimes ladies don't have any symptoms at all during the entire 2 wks.


----------



## ambertwogood

Why would it change from being solid to dashed though? That's the part that doesn't make any sense. Everyday up until today it's been solid on all of them, then bam dashed.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> You are only 5dpo!!!! OnErth- sometimes ladies don't have any symptoms at all during the entire 2 wks.

I mean symptoms of anything, not just a possible pregnancy. 



ambertwogood said:


> Why would it change from being solid to dashed though? That's the part that doesn't make any sense. Everyday up until today it's been solid on all of them, then bam dashed.

Im guessing because of your EWCM you recorded yesterday


----------



## Aayla

I was just going to say...Amber I think it's the ewcm you recorded yesterday. Take that out and it will likely go back to solid.


----------



## ambertwogood

OOOOOoooohhh....Okay. Makes sense. You definitely O'd OnErth ;) Try doing something to take your mind off things..... I'm having a hard time myself waiting until a BFP might even start to come up......lol


----------



## ambertwogood

Hey ladies! Hope all is well with every one and that your pregnancies are going wonderfully! I was curious if any of you had ever experienced Implantation bleeding and if I posted a pic (which I know is totally TMI) if you could tell me if it looked like legit IB or not?


----------



## kmpreston

ambertwogood said:


> Hey ladies! Hope all is well with every one and that your pregnancies are going wonderfully! I was curious if any of you had ever experienced Implantation bleeding and if I posted a pic (which I know is totally TMI) if you could tell me if it looked like legit IB or not?

I haven't had implantation bleeding with any of my pregnancies


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

mine was just spotting when i checked CM/CP.


----------



## Aayla

I never got IB with my pregnancy.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> mine was just spotting when i checked CM/CP.

That is what mine was last night. It was like a weird yellowish clear creamy/EW CM but it was tinged with little bit's of pink in places. I didn't wipe and see pink. I was doing an internal CM.CP check and when I wiped my finger on the TP I noticed it was really pink and odd. Then the cramps started. I had been having mild cramping prior and a back ache, but i've been major cramping ever since, it just let up so around 18hr's of cramping. And it disappeared just as quickly as it came on (the pink CM that is) I would of "technically" been 7dpo bc it was 3am when I did the check, and as far as I've researched all signs are pointing to IB, "Yay". Duration, accompanied by cramping, right dpo, color, etc....everything seems to point to that was what it was. I hope Google is right, but I'm still keeping my FX'd


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im not temping any more this cycle. I did an OPK because i heard if you get +, it could mean BFP. It was BFN. Also ran out of progesterone and cant get any until Saturday. 

Ive been emotional too the last few days. :cry:

Next cycle is a break cycle. In one way im looking forward to it and on the other im just like " whats the freaking point anymore?"


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Im not temping any more this cycle. I did an OPK because i heard if you get +, it could mean BFP. It was BFN. Also ran out of progesterone and cant get any until Saturday.
> 
> Ive been emotional too the last few days. :cry:
> 
> Next cycle is a break cycle. In one way im looking forward to it and on the other im just like " whats the freaking point anymore?"

Oh, hun. I'm sorry to hear that. But you know what's best for you. Whatever you decide to do, I will support you and be here for you. But I wouldn't count yourself out just bc of a lousy LH strip. they don't get dark until your already about to have a bfp or have already had one and it's not really reliable. I wouldn't get down because of that. I'm sorry that you have been feeling crumby and wish I could help :hugs: And your temps have been looking really good, way better then last month. You can order more cream on amazon and have it overnighted for like 3.99.


----------



## kmpreston

On Earth - a break will do you good but don't give up hope yet

Amber - got everything crossed for you but don't be tempted to test yet. Stay mellow for at least another 3 days!

Afm - I have a midwife appointment this morning 

And.....:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Im not temping any more this cycle. I did an OPK because i heard if you get +, it could mean BFP. It was BFN. Also ran out of progesterone and cant get any until Saturday.
> 
> Ive been emotional too the last few days. :cry:
> 
> Next cycle is a break cycle. In one way im looking forward to it and on the other im just like " whats the freaking point anymore?"
> 
> Oh, hun. I'm sorry to hear that. But you know what's best for you. Whatever you decide to do, I will support you and be here for you. But I wouldn't count yourself out just bc of a lousy LH strip. they don't get dark until your already about to have a bfp or have already had one and it's not really reliable. I wouldn't get down because of that. I'm sorry that you have been feeling crumby and wish I could help :hugs: And your temps have been looking really good, way better then last month. You can order more cream on amazon and have it overnighted for like 3.99.Click to expand...

I cant get more until payday, thats why. :) 

Here is BFN from today. A shadow maybe in just the right light but otherwise nope. 

I need the break to recoop and from FE.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160728_160853_opt.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kmpreston

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Im not temping any more this cycle. I did an OPK because i heard if you get +, it could mean BFP. It was BFN. Also ran out of progesterone and cant get any until Saturday.
> 
> Ive been emotional too the last few days. :cry:
> 
> Next cycle is a break cycle. In one way im looking forward to it and on the other im just like " whats the freaking point anymore?"
> 
> Oh, hun. I'm sorry to hear that. But you know what's best for you. Whatever you decide to do, I will support you and be here for you. But I wouldn't count yourself out just bc of a lousy LH strip. they don't get dark until your already about to have a bfp or have already had one and it's not really reliable. I wouldn't get down because of that. I'm sorry that you have been feeling crumby and wish I could help :hugs: And your temps have been looking really good, way better then last month. You can order more cream on amazon and have it overnighted for like 3.99.Click to expand...
> 
> I cant get more until payday, thats why. :)
> 
> Here is BFN from today. A shadow maybe in just the right light but otherwise nope.
> 
> I need the break to recoop and from FE.Click to expand...

I'm so sure I can see a line on that which is pink


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Im not temping any more this cycle. I did an OPK because i heard if you get +, it could mean BFP. It was BFN. Also ran out of progesterone and cant get any until Saturday.
> 
> Ive been emotional too the last few days. :cry:
> 
> Next cycle is a break cycle. In one way im looking forward to it and on the other im just like " whats the freaking point anymore?"
> 
> Oh, hun. I'm sorry to hear that. But you know what's best for you. Whatever you decide to do, I will support you and be here for you. But I wouldn't count yourself out just bc of a lousy LH strip. they don't get dark until your already about to have a bfp or have already had one and it's not really reliable. I wouldn't get down because of that. I'm sorry that you have been feeling crumby and wish I could help :hugs: And your temps have been looking really good, way better then last month. You can order more cream on amazon and have it overnighted for like 3.99.Click to expand...
> 
> I cant get more until payday, thats why. :)
> 
> Here is BFN from today. A shadow maybe in just the right light but otherwise nope.
> 
> I need the break to recoop and from FE.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sure I can see a line on that which is pinkClick to expand...

REALLY? :happydance:


----------



## kmpreston

Ye I hope it's there in real life


----------



## kmpreston

Dunno how this will reupload but I think I got what I can see in the middle
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Aayla

Onearth: 1) LH strip are HIGHLY unreliable as an hcg detector. It is only with a high amount of it will an opk go positive. 
2) you are only 7dpo which is incredibly early and most women do not get a positive this early. 
3) I do see something on your actual hcg test.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

kmpreston said:


> Dunno how this will reupload but I think I got what I can see in the middle

holy crap then. Just holy crap. OOOOHHHH, i HOPE it darkens!!!


----------



## ambertwogood

Yeah, even as grainy as is it is I really feel like I'm seeing something in the testing area. Honestly. Wouldn't do that to to you. It's faint, but I think I see something. Let it dry then take another look. Mine from the other day was way darker after it dried.


----------



## ambertwogood

That's definitely a FRICKIN LINE!!!! :wohoo: OMG OMG OMG..... I feel like my heart is gonna jump out of my chest. Holy moly :rofl: It has color and everything!!! :happydance:


----------



## ambertwogood

What kind of test is that?


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Dunno how this will reupload but I think I got what I can see in the middle
> 
> holy crap then. Just holy crap. OOOOHHHH, i HOPE it darkens!!!Click to expand...

You really had lightening crotch yesterday?!?! I did too? Just what in the hell is going on with me and you LMAO?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> What kind of test is that?

SurePredict 10miu from Amazon



ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Dunno how this will reupload but I think I got what I can see in the middle
> 
> holy crap then. Just holy crap. OOOOHHHH, i HOPE it darkens!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You really had lightening crotch yesterday?!?! I did too? Just what in the hell is going on with me and you LMAO?Click to expand...

LMFAO. yes i really did. LOL. I dont know! Crazy!


----------



## ambertwogood

Those sure predicts are REALLY good test's esp for early testing, so a line coming up with color like that is a GOOD thing. I can't wait to see it keep getting darker!!! How freaking bizarre is that we both get lightening crotch on the same day. Mine was in the later afternoon/early evening from out of now where and did it one time and then nothing. And I literally have not felt that since I was pregnant with Emma.....very weird....


----------



## ambertwogood

And btw, I'm glad you temp'd again. It's really good it's staying up and it's phenomenal that your temps are staying higher and more stable this cycle. All things are looking really good!!! So excited about that test, though, girl! Surepredicts are really great and actually 10 or less mIU, I just ordered more of them yesterday actually ;)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

what do you think?

.88c done with blood (wet and dried and inverted)
.88c done with urine
 



Attached Files:







88bloodwet.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 7









88blooddry.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7









bloodinvertbetter.png
File size: 144.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20160729_004049.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Aayla

I don't see anything thos but the cheaper tests like those tend to not be as sensitive. are you going to test with a frer?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> I don't see anything thos but the cheaper tests like those tend to not be as sensitive. are you going to test with a frer?

I dont have one


----------



## kmpreston

I can't see anything on those either but the pictures are quite dark and fuzzy 

Have you done another sure predict? I'd be rushing out to buy a frer if I was you:haha:


----------



## ambertwogood

I see a line on the blood test invert, just like I told you that I though I could see a faint line when you first posted it.


----------



## ambertwogood

And your temps are looking AWESOME.... Do another surepredict!!!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> And your temps are looking AWESOME.... Do another surepredict!!!!

I dont have any


----------



## ambertwogood

Okay, OnErth (and everybody else, lol) Can you see the line now? Bc, I sure as hell can!!!! There is definitely a line there!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







OnErth's Invert Blood Test (2)UPLOAD NOW TWEAKE TO SHOW LINE.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3









OnErth's Invert Blood Test (2).png
File size: 72.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> And your temps are looking AWESOME.... Do another surepredict!!!!
> 
> I dont have anyClick to expand...

What about doing another blood test, but with a QuickVue, and trying a different technique this time, so you only (well mostly) extract the serum and not just whole blood. There are a couple ways to this, I will admit, they are more time consuming, but with the color of the dye in the Quickvue's you want your sample to be as void of red blood cells as you can get it, so that the final sample is as close to 'clearish" as possible, so that we will be able to see the dye come up when it does. Let me know if you want to try it again and I will PM you the different way to extract serum from whole blood at home ;)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I know theres a line on the sure predict and the .88c one. Its just hit and miss otherwise. 

I just did a quickview and its no darker and i feel like whatever im seeing is too close to the control line. 
I also dipped an .88c and i did a water one too....I think my water is pregnant. ( its an evap/indent). :haha:

I have a TON of quickviews, 3 .88c, 2 wondfo, and thats it. Hubby gets paid tomorrow ( wont be until 1 or 4pm EST though) and then I can get old style FRER and whatever other brand. 

:shrug:

ETA: I lost my lancing device because i intended to do a blood quickview this AM and couldnt find the darn thing.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

.88c walmart (all same test (urine, not my h2o one))

thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160729_213751.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20160729_213347.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20160729_213626.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> .88c walmart (all same test (urine, not my h2o one))
> 
> thoughts?

Do you not have a regular camera? All of your photos come through really smokey/grainy and it's really hard for me to see anything.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> .88c walmart (all same test (urine, not my h2o one))
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> Do you not have a regular camera? All of your photos come through really smokey/grainy and it's really hard for me to see anything.Click to expand...

nope but ill update using DHs phone


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

please ignore my dirty nails...yard work..

Quickview and same .88c test
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0233[1].jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0234[1].jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

The one Quickview has 3 lines- only pay attention to the blue and faint line!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0238[1].jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0241[1].jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0244[1].jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aayla

dang. Can't really see anything on my computer.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

same test but enhanced to see the line im seeing?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0248_1[1].jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ambertwogood

Okay, here is what I managed to tweak a little bit. I do a line. AND the testing line IS supposed to be thicker then the control line, if you go look at the positives of them on the other thread. I do see the beginning of something!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







UPLOAD INVERT 1.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 3









UPLOAD INVERT 2.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3









UPLOAD INVERT 3.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3









UPLOAD CONTRAST 1 .jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

The last one is darker and thicker. 


Some girl on FF tried to tell me it was a dye run but I know it's not.


----------



## ambertwogood

Yeah, it's not a dye run. It's the exact width and position of exactly where it should be. That's wonderful, can't wait to see more. 

I accidentally forgot to temp this morning.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BFN on FIVE hpt with FMU. Im out. Ready for AF for the break cycle.


----------



## ambertwogood

I"m not sure what to think about my test's either...... :( I'm only getting lines when I do a serum test or test with a certain brand.....So.....Whatever that means.....I did a CB advanced digi and when I looked up pics of what the inside should look like, it's looks just like pregnant 1 week, but within one min it said not pregnant ???? :shrug: IDK at this point....


----------



## ambertwogood

wondering if it was another CP ...... :( I clearly had lots of lines. I'm sad.


----------



## Aayla

at 12 dpo it is usually too soon for a digi to be positive. especially a weeks indicator. I would give it a few more days.


----------



## ambertwogood

It's not the digi that is getting me down, it's the lack of progression on lines.


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> BFN on FIVE hpt with FMU. Im out. Ready for AF for the break cycle.

Im so sorry hun. But you're not out until AF shows and she hasn't yet, and you do have a baby in your future, maybe not this cycle but definitely within the next couple months if things continue down the path they are now. I'm here for you whatever you decide to do though. :hugs:


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I know theres a line on the sure predict and the .88c one. Its just hit and miss otherwise.
> 
> I just did a quickview and its no darker and i feel like whatever im seeing is too close to the control line.
> I also dipped an .88c and i did a water one too....I think my water is pregnant. ( its an evap/indent). :haha:
> 
> I have a TON of quickviews, 3 .88c, 2 wondfo, and thats it. Hubby gets paid tomorrow ( wont be until 1 or 4pm EST though) and then I can get old style FRER and whatever other brand.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> ETA: I lost my lancing device because i intended to do a blood quickview this AM and couldnt find the darn thing.

BTW the testing line on the quickvue's are really close to the test line, it's not evenly spaced like most test, and the testing line is much wider then the control line.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> BFN on FIVE hpt with FMU. Im out. Ready for AF for the break cycle.
> 
> Im so sorry hun. But you're not out until AF shows and she hasn't yet, and you do have a baby in your future, maybe not this cycle but definitely within the next couple months if things continue down the path they are now. I'm here for you whatever you decide to do though. :hugs:Click to expand...

No, im 100% im out this cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## ambertwogood

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> BFN on FIVE hpt with FMU. Im out. Ready for AF for the break cycle.
> 
> Im so sorry hun. But you're not out until AF shows and she hasn't yet, and you do have a baby in your future, maybe not this cycle but definitely within the next couple months if things continue down the path they are now. I'm here for you whatever you decide to do though. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No, im 100% im out this cycle. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Okay, :hugs: Sorry to hear that, hun.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ambertwogood said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> BFN on FIVE hpt with FMU. Im out. Ready for AF for the break cycle.
> 
> Im so sorry hun. But you're not out until AF shows and she hasn't yet, and you do have a baby in your future, maybe not this cycle but definitely within the next couple months if things continue down the path they are now. I'm here for you whatever you decide to do though. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No, im 100% im out this cycle. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, :hugs: Sorry to hear that, hun.Click to expand...

Its ok. When i woke up at 6dpo, i should have trusted my feeling but i ignored it. When my "symptoms" completely disappeared after 10dpo, again i knew i was out. 

On to September!


----------



## kmpreston

Have you got any pics of where your tests are up to amber?


----------



## ambertwogood

kmpreston said:


> Have you got any pics of where your tests are up to amber?

they are in the PT forum Under something......***Update can't rember- losing my mind.... lol it has some ** at the beginning and say's Losing my mind in the title


----------



## kmpreston

How's everyone getting on?


----------



## Aayla

I am doing great. We are doing the IUI this month. Today is cd 4 and yesterday I went for my FSH and Estradiol test. I don't know how to interpret the numbers but someone on another thread said they looked good. Hopefully the doc will call and tell me what it means. 

on day 2 of the letrozole and i will be starting opk's on cd 12. But the IUI should happen around Aug 30th.


----------



## kmpreston

That's brilliant Aalya good luck with it all!!


----------



## kmpreston

Just a quick update from me to say that baby Bryony finally made her grand entrance on 31st March. She's absolutely perfect and was worth all the pain and waiting.

Hope you ladies are all doing ok x


----------

